# Knitting Tea Party 14th August, 2015



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Knitting Tea Party, 14th August, 2015*

Sam has asked me to start us off this week by posting the summary and he will add his post when he manages to tear himself away from the KAP festivities. LOL!

*Summary of 7th August, 2015* (by Darowil)

Of course the big thing this week is the KAP, which is in progress right now. Already had a number of photos of people on their way and arriving. Plenty more to come Im sure! By the time we read the summary most if not everyone should be there I believe.

*Gagesmum* has returned- along with her numerous knitting items.

*vabchnonnie* has broken a bone in her toe- because of other work done on her foot it is more painful than would be expected.

The eldest daughter of *kiwifraus* brother has stage 4 breast cancer- and has young children.

*cmalizas* DH has major health issues which they have as yet been unable to diagnose so more tests going ahead. Fortunately KAP can be fitted in in-between tests.

*Swedenme* has developed sciatica, on pain medication and further tests to determine cause and possible treatment - this has settled for her. DS1 has had his line put in and started chemo and gone home. DH heart results not ideal- waiting to see for now as may be stress related before they do any surgery.

Heard via Rookie that *pearlone* has been taken to the ER (and was admitted) with breathing difficulties (she mentioned last week that having problems likely RA related). May end up going home on oxygen. And her DH is not well either, Rookie has also been in contact with *Dreamweaver* life has been its normal chaos for them but things currently seem calmer and she hopes she can make it back here.

*Cashmeregma* is still at her place as DH is having cataract and glaucoma surgery Wednesday. She hopes soon after that to be able to go and help out with her mother for a while.

*Budasha* is upset because her 16 year old cat is very unwell. She has an appointment with the vet this afternoon.

PHOTOS
2 - *Lurker* - Rain over the river
3 - *Gagesmom* - Latest knitting
4 - *Lurker* - Frosty road on the South Island
7 - *Caren* - Cloths for KAP/Breakfast
9 - *Sam* - Kate Davis' wedding (link)
9 - *Kate * - 10 week old Caitlin
11 - *Caren* - Detox waters
19 - *Kate* - Harry & Caitlin
22 - *Pacer* - Matthew's current drawing
23 - *Caren* - Cotton yarn & crochet cloth
29 - *Gagesmom* - Cotton wash cloths
33 - *Swedenme* - Baby dress, jacket & shoes
36 - *Kiwifrau* - Deck & plants
41 - *Bonnie* - Photos from Sturgis trip
55 - *Spider* - Flowers at the Lake house
55 - *Lurker* - Lake photos (June's DS)
57 - *Kate* - Congratulations card for Vicky
59 - *Kateb * - Birthday card for MJS
62 - *Lurker* - More progress on the guernsey
67 - *Gagesmom* - Knitted slippers
69 - *Gagesmom* - Gage
70 - *BubbaLove* - Minion hat
74 - *Pjs* - Pretty blue toes/An hour into the journey
75 - *Pjs* - Bathroom selfie
75 - *Lurker* - Double rainbow
76 - *Pjs* - On the I90
77 - *Pjs* - 63 miles till the Pennsylvania border
78 - *Pjs* - More journey pics
79 - *Pjs* - Waiting at the toll/Entering Pennsylvania
79 - *Kate* - Babbity baby jacket, hat & bootees
80 - *Pjs* - Jabba dah Hut face/Smile/Clouds
81 - *Pjs* - Ohio/Cleveland
82 - *Pjs* - Traffic/Defiance/Gwen, Jaimie & Marianne
84 - *Gagesmom* - Knitting, Scooby Doo & Kiss!
84 - *Rookie* - Sister's throw
86 - *Gagesmom* - Slippers
92 - *Kate* - Card for KatyNora/Grey skies
96 - *Caren* - Setting up for KAP
98 - *Gagesmom* - Green slipper

RECIPES
12 - *Sorlenna* - Cinnamon rolls
17 - *Rookie* - Gravy fries/Horseshoe (links)
53 - *Sam* - Cherry, Almond & Cacao Nib Granola Bars (link)

CRAFTS
2 - *Sam* - How to crochet a flower (link)
13 - *Rookie* - 'Knit One Below' book (link)
15 - *Sam* - Crochet patterns (link)
23 - *Caren* - Crochet cloth pattern
37 - *Sam* - Cosy crochet boots (link)
48 - *Sam* - Crochet patterns (link)
49 - *Sam* - Crochet hook case (link)
81 - *Sam* - Rudolph hat (link)

OTHERS
2 - *Sam* - Straw bale gardening (link)
13 - *Rookie* - Turmeric as a health supplement (links)
17 - *Rookie* - Using flour on burns (link)
57 - *Kate* - Old man's understanding of death
87 - *Sam* - Tiajiin explosion (link)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for starting us off this week, Kate. I should imagine Sam is very busy indeed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Kate I followed you over thanks for the summery 
Think it will be tomorrow before I see Sam s post as I think it will be really late time wise here before he tears him self away from all the merriment 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for starting us off, Kate. Excellent summary, Darowil, too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll mark my spot also. Thanks for starting us off, Kate (and love that little chunk in your avatar!).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll mark my spot also. Thanks for starting us off, Kate (and love that little chunk in your avatar!).


I've just noticed your new avatar picture to Kate .every time someone says chunk I smile because that is what she is a chunk of love 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Re turmeric as a health supplement. I went to the health food store to buy turmeric pills. Not knowing which kind to get, I spoke with the owner. She asked me if I was on any blood thinners and I mentioned that I was taking celebrex. Since it is also an anti-inflamatory, she suggested that I discuss turmeric with my pharmacist before taking it. Good advice. Now I'm going to check if I can stop taking celebrex and take the turmeric instead. My own doctor wasn't happy with my taking celebrex but it was prescribed by another doctor and I have been on it for years. He checks my kidney function every 3 months because of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Took me by surprise, but thanks Kate for starting us off, 15th here of course. I guess the first official day of thr KAP, is well under way. Busy day here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just got this message from Barbara Knapp- She asked me to let you know:

I had been saying how unfortunate she had had to move:
I was 5 yrs too young. Besides, financially I would not have been able to stay. I know Mama thought the world of all of you. Eventhough she had not met any of you in person, she consideredyou all dear friends. Please let everyone know that for me. And thank everyone for the lovely sympathy cards.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Awe poor kitty hope they can get her well soon.
Seen you Minnie shoes and hat Sonja they look very cute
Need to keep going on my other minion hat. 
Looking forward to more pictures
Thanks for the new start of the tea party ! Surprised I kept up this week &#128522;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Awe poor kitty hope they can get her well soon.
> Seen you Minnie shoes and hat Sonja they look very cute
> Need to keep going on my other minion hat.
> Looking forward to more pictures
> Thanks for the new start of the tea party ! Surprised I kept up this week 😊


Thanks Jackie 
I've started a top to go with them 
Here is a picture of Minnie hat and shoes


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you for summary and starting us on a new exciting week. Awaiting pics from KAP. Still achy but much better than this morning. Hope the weather is wonderful for KAP.
Liz, healing energy for your cat.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marking my spot so when I go to post I can find myself. &#128077;&#128077;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

HETYYYYYYYYYYYY(it's jamie I'm on first page)


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Where was the photo taken and who are the people? Am I missing something? Thank you for the beginning of another Tea Party. Kind of you to step in, Kate and for the helpful summary. I love the Minnie hat and booties made by Swedenme.Is that from a free pattern?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

81brighteyes said:


> Where was the photo taken and who are the people? Am I missing something? Thank you for the beginning of another Tea Party. Kind of you to step in, Kate and for the helpful summary. I love the Minnie hat and booties made by Swedenme.Is that from a free pattern?


The picture is from KAP that is on this week hopefully we will get a lot more pictures of them enjoying themselves 
My hat and booties are what I did myself no pattern 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got this message from Barbara Knapp- She asked me to let you know:
> 
> I had been saying how unfortunate she had had to move:
> I was 5 yrs too young. Besides, financially I would not have been able to stay. I know Mama thought the world of all of you. Eventhough she had not met any of you in person, she consideredyou all dear friends. Please let everyone know that for me. And thank everyone for the lovely sympathy cards.


Thank you for the update, Julie. Many of us feel we have lost a dear friend in June's passing. I hope that Barbara is able to find somewhere suitable soon.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sonja I love the Minnie mouse hat and shoes. So cute

Is that the table for the yarn swap? Ooooh so much yummy yarn. Has anyone heard from Aran? Hope he is able to meet up with all at the Kap. 

My heart goes out to June's daughter. What a dear she is.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Jackie
> I've started a top to go with them
> Here is a picture of Minnie hat and shoes


So cute


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, thank you for summary and starting us on a new exciting week. Awaiting pics from KAP. Still achy but much better than this morning. Hope the weather is wonderful for KAP.
> Liz, healing energy for your cat.


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot so when I go to post I can find myself. 👍👍😊😊


Is this at KAP?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you for the update, Julie. Many of us feel we have lost a dear friend in June's passing. I hope that Barbara is able to find somewhere suitable soon.


 :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got this message from Barbara Knapp- She asked me to let you know:
> 
> I had been saying how unfortunate she had had to move:
> I was 5 yrs too young. Besides, financially I would not have been able to stay. I know Mama thought the world of all of you. Eventhough she had not met any of you in person, she consideredyou all dear friends. Please let everyone know that for me. And thank everyone for the lovely sympathy cards.


Beautiful, and thanks for posting Julie.
Yes we all loved her and I for one miss her postings.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Now for an update...at last: Had my impressions taken for my new dentures should get them one day next week; was at the hospital on Tuesday, OK to take the orthopedic boot off my foot, cracked the joint where the toe attaches to the foot, seems to be healing; all the 10 totes have been emptied and the last items need to find a home; will be working on Christmas boxes next, shouldn't be too bad; finally got the balcony put back together after the pressure washing, it had been delayed a few days; how's the hand projects coming?? on hold, haven't done anything for a few weeks; all this other "stuff" is first. Have been reading the Tea Party however very quickly, must stay focused on this current "clean out". Know many are at the gathering in Ohio, do have a great time, and a safe return home. Would love to see more pictures and identification of the people.That's all for now, until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow no pattern! Maybe someday I will accomplish something without a pattern......but probably not


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

oh yeah, pictures are coming in from the KAP, i love to see everyone visiting and the yarns oh my. i know its one big gab fest. i see SAM and don't know who the other man is standing by him, thought it might be Aaron. hope their weather is good and they get to do lots and visit lots. one day maybe. 
the Minnie hat and shoes are so cute. 
i am working on Christmas hats for stockings, on number 2 and have several more to go. later


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would be great if you could get off the celebrex and take tujmeric instead. --- sam



budasha said:


> Re turmeric as a health supplement. I went to the health food store to buy turmeric pills. Not knowing which kind to get, I spoke with the owner. She asked me if I was on any blood thinners and I mentioned that I was taking celebrex. Since it is also an anti-inflamatory, she suggested that I discuss turmeric with my pharmacist before taking it. Good advice. Now I'm going to check if I can stop taking celebrex and take the turmeric instead. My own doctor wasn't happy with my taking celebrex but it was prescribed by another doctor and I have been on it for years. He checks my kidney function every 3 months because of it.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

If your going to sell your Minnie Mouse patterns please let me know ,would love to get the pattern


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

aran in the long hair - jeanette in blue sweatshirt - me in black stripes - paula in the corner. not sure who the lady is at the yarn table. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> Where was the photo taken and who are the people? Am I missing something? Thank you for the beginning of another Tea Party. Kind of you to step in, Kate and for the helpful summary. I love the Minnie hat and booties made by Swedenme.Is that from a free pattern?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - the hat and booties are great --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The picture is from KAP that is on this week hopefully we will get a lot more pictures of them enjoying themselves
> My hat and booties are what I did myself no pattern
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

melody - he was standing beside me in the first picture from caren. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Sonja I love the Minnie mouse hat and shoes. So cute
> 
> Is that the table for the yarn swap? Ooooh so much yummy yarn. Has anyone heard from Aran? Hope he is able to meet up with all at the Kap.
> 
> My heart goes out to June's daughter. What a dear she is.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The is a tradition at KAP that every Friday night we have a thunder and lightening storm. Well this year the tradition continues, it is 11:30 and anout 15 minutes ago it started raining with lightening following. Just when I was thinking the thunder would elude there were a few distant rumbles. &#9748;&#65039;&#9748;&#65039;&#9889;&#65039;&#9889;&#65039;&#127744;


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is this at KAP?


Yes it is.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Kate for the start and thanks for the pictures and the postings from the party. What fun!, keep the pictures coming.
How warm is it at SAMs?? Gotta have a good thunderstorm.
We are having a real hot spell, 93 today and tomorrow in the 100's. To hot for me and the humidity is up there. 
I love the Minnie Mouse hat and shoes, and Mel you are the fastest, sweetest knitter there ever was.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alrighty - a mighty big thanks to kate for starting us off - and here is my opening - i will try and edit what needs editing. --- sam

Knitting Tea Party 14 August 15

Sticky muggy and overcast today  still 80° with 60% humidity. It really isnt too bad  Im certainly not complaining. The children got home about an hour ago  think they needed to come home to rest. Too many late hours around the campfire. Lol Gary is unloading the truck of left over wood, bicycles and their tent. Heidi just left for town to buy the boys school shoes while the no sales tax was still on. Today was the last day. She will work on the trailer tomorrow. It is good to have them home  the dogs are glad to have them home to be sure.

I have the washer, the dryer and the dishwasher going all at the same time. Talk about music to my ears. Lol Now I wish someone would come empty the dishwasher and fold and put away my drying. I have not done dishes for a while  it will take another load to finish them off. Every time I get the sink cleaned up I promise myself it is not going to happen again  that I will keep the dishes cleaned up  I will admit  it took longer to fill up the sink this time. I really need to keep a neater kitchen  actually a neater house.

I love hickory to death  I will be heart broken when she is gone  but I will not miss her hair. I could sweep twice a day and still not keep up with it. I dont know why she has any hair on her body  its all on the floor. She is such a sweetie though  she will be my last dog. Once she is gone the dog fence comes down  the gravel gets taken out and grass planted. I will miss having a dog. I have had a dog for over thirty years. Guess I can go next door and get my fix. I will still have the cats though  they dont make much fuss or mess.

Im running a scan  its be running almost 26 hours and is up to 5.5 million files it has checked. It should be close to done  that is about the number it stopped at last time. I always delete all cookies  and empty the trash  makes the scan go faster. Try to do it every week.

Ron my computer guy stopped by briefly this afternoon  we was over to go to Maynards (a big box store like Lowes)  brought me a big container of homemade chili which I am about to heat up  I havent had anything to eat yet and V-8 juice does not stick to the ribs. Lol besides  it will soon be time to empty the first load in the dryer. Dont think there is too much in this load  a big blanket and two pair of wash pants I think  that will be easy enough.

Just for fun I am going to begin with some desserts. My sweet tooth must be working overtime today  I am craving something sweet.

Banana Cream Pie Recipe

YIELD: 1 pie

Ingredients:

For the Graham Cracker Crust

14 whole graham crackers, about 7 ounces
6 tablespoons melted butter
1/4 cup sugar
Pinch of salt 
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1-2 teaspoons water

For the Pie Filling

2 cup heavy cream, whipped and divided
3 tablespoons sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 - 3.4 ounce box instant vanilla pudding
1 cup cold milk
8 ounce cream cheese
14 ounce sweetened condensed milk
4-5 ripe bananas
1/2 cup toasted coconut

Directions:

1.	Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F. Place the graham crackers in the food processor. Pulse until the crackers are chopped to fine crumbs. Add the melted butter, sugar, salt and cinnamon, pulse to combine. Add 1 teaspoon of water and pulse a couple more times. If the crumbs are moist and pinch together well, dump into a pie pan. If not, repeat with another teaspoon of water and proceed.

2.	Press the graham cracker mixture firmly against the bottom and sides of the deep pie pan. Then bake for 8-10 minutes. Cool completely.

3.	Using an electric mixer, whip the heavy cream with the 3 tablespoons of sugar and vanilla. Scoop into a separate bowl and set aside. Then mix the instant pudding and milk in another bowl, until well combined. Set aside.

4.	Using the mixer beat the cream cheese until fluffy. Then with the mixer still running, add the sweetened condensed milk and pudding. Scrape the bowl and beat until smooth. Using a spatula, fold in half the whipped cream.

5.	Now spread a thin layer of the filling over the bottom and sides of the cooled pie crust. Cut 3-4 bananas into chunks. Press the chunks to the bottom and sides of the pie crust. Then scoop the remaining filling into the crust. Smooth the filling, top with the remaining whipped cream, cover gently with plastic wrap, and chill for at least one hour.

6.	When you are ready to serve the pie, decorate the top with more fresh cut banana chunks and toasted coconut.

Roasted Rhubarb And Chia Parfait Vegan, Gluten Free BY SNEH

Serves: 6-8

INGREDIENTS

for the chia pudding

2 X 400ml can coconut cream
¼ cup maple syrup
⅓ cup chia seeds

for the rhubarb

1 bunch rhubarb, leaves trimmed
¼ cup rapadura sugar
¼ cup maple syrup
1 teaspoon vanilla paste/powder
2 star anise pods

INSTRUCTIONS

Place 400ml coconut cream, chia seeds and maple syrup in a large bowl. Mix well with a balloon whisk. Cover and refrigerate for 3 hours.

Pre-heat oven to 180C. Line a small rimmed baking tray with baking paper.

Wash and dry the rhubarb stalks. Cut into 4cm pieces. Place in a bowl with the sugar, maple syrup, vanilla and anise. Mix well. Pour on to the prepared tray and spread evenly. Roast in the pre-heated oven for approximately 20 minutes until tender and syrupy. Remove from heat and allow to cool completely.

When ready to assemble, stir through another 400ml coconut cream through the chia pudding to loosen it up. Layer chia and roasted rhubarb in six small glasses (150ml capacity each). Drizzle some of the syrup over assembled parfaits. Refrigerate until ready to serve.

NOTES:

These parfaits can be layered in small ball mason jars and covered with a lid for breakfast on the go.

If the pudding feels a bit lumpy after the second addition of coconut cream, add a bit of coconut water to loosen it some more.

Coconut cream can be subbed with coconut milk. I find them both to be almost the same

http://www.cookrepublic.com/recipe-archive/roasted-rhubarb-and-chia-parfait-pudding

PLUM GALETTE

This rustic plum galette or crostata is the perfect mid-summer dessert. It's juicy, delicious and spectacular in its simplicity.

Author: Jo Cooks
Serves: 8

Ingredients

For Pastry

1¼ cups all-purpose flour
2 tbsp sugar
¼ teaspoon salt
8 tablespoons (1 stick) cold unsalted butter, cut into pieces and chill again
¼ cup sour cream
¼ cup ice water

For Filling

¼ tsp ground cinnamon
⅓ cup brown sugar or coconut palm sugar
1 pound firm-but-ripe plums, pitted and cut into eighths
1 large egg yolk mixed with 1 tablespoon of water
powdered sugar for sprinkling (optional)

Instructions

1.	In a food processor, add the 1¼ cups of flour, sugar, the salt and pulse to combine. Add the butter and pulse until the mixture resembles coarse meal. Add sour cream and the ice water and pulse until the dough just barely comes together. Gather the dough and pat it into a disk. Wrap the dough in plastic and refrigerate until chilled, about 30 minutes.

2.	Preheat the oven to 425 F degrees. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

3.	Working on a lightly floured surface, roll out the disk of dough to a 12-inch round; transfer to the baking sheet.

4.	In a bowl stir the brown sugar with the cinnamon together.

5.	Arrange the plums in the center of the dough, leaving a 1½-inch border all around. Sprinkle with the sugar mix evenly over the plums. Fold the edge of the dough up and over the plums. Brush the rim with the egg wash and sprinkle with additional brown sugar if preferred.

6.	Bake the galette for about 45 minutes, or until the crust is golden and the fruit is tender and bubbling. Let the galette cool on the baking sheet for 30 minutes, sprinkle with some powdered sugar, then cut into wedges and serve.

http://www.jocooks.com/bakery/pies-bakery/plum-galette

Coconut and Chocolate Chip Blondies By Marla Hingley

Dates and a bit of honey are used in place of refined sugar in this recipe, making these a healthier choice when you still want something sweet. Soak dates in warm water until softened, then add to food processor along with remaining wet ingredients. Once batter is blended, spread mixture into a greased or parchment lined baking pan and smooth top. Bake until golden and delicious!

Serves: 16

Ingredients

½ cup pitted dates
½ cup coconut flour
¼ cup GFC Flour Blend for Baking
½ tsp baking soda
½ tsp xanthan gum
¼ tsp salt
½ cup coconut oil, melted
2 eggs
¼ cup + 2 Tbsp honey
1 tsp vanilla
1 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips

Instructions

1.	Soften dates in a bowl with very warm water, about 20 minutes. Drain.

2.	Whisk together the flours, baking soda, xanthan gum and salt. Set aside.

3.	In a food processor add soaked dates, oil, eggs, honey and vanilla. Process until smooth. Add the flour mixture and pulse until combined.

4.	Scrape mixture into a bowl and stir in chocolate chips. Spread batter into a greased 8x8" baking pan and bake at 350°F for 30 minutes.

5.	Allow to cool completely before cutting.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/coconut-chocolate-chip-blondies/

Coconut Raspberry Bread by Two Peas

Coconut Raspberry Bread-this easy coconut quick bread is dotted with fresh raspberries and drizzled with a sweet glaze! Serve for breakfast, brunch, or dessert!

Yield: 1 loaf

This easy quick bread can be enjoyed for breakfast, brunch, or dessert. The coconut and raspberry combo is perfection!

Ingredients:

For the bread:
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 cup granulated sugar
3/4 cup Almond Breeze Almond milk Coconut milk Original Unsweetened
1/2 cup melted coconut oil
2 large eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 teaspoon coconut extract
1/2 cup sweetened flake coconut
1 cup fresh raspberries

For the coconut glaze:

1 cup powdered sugar
1 1/2 tablespoons Almond Breeze Almond milk Coconut milk Original Unsweetened
1/2 teaspoon coconut extract

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 350° F. Spray a 8 1/2 x 4 1/2 loaf pan with cooking spray and set aside.

2. In a large bowl, whisk together the flour, salt, baking powder, and sugar. Set aside.

3. In a separate medium bowl, combine the milk, coconut oil, eggs, vanilla, and coconut extract.

4. Slowly add the wet ingredients to the dry ingredients. Stir until combined. Gently stir in the coconut and raspberries. Pour batter into prepared loaf pan.

5. Bake for 60-70 minutes, or until toothpick comes out clean. Place the loaf on a cooling rack and cool for 15 minutes. Loosen the sides of the bread with a knife. Carefully remove loaf from pan. Let cool completely on wire rack.

6. While the bread is cooling, make the coconut glaze. In a small bowl, combine powdered sugar, milk, and coconut extract. Whisk until smooth. Drizzle the glaze over the bread. Cut the bread into slices and serve.

Note-if you can't find fresh raspberries, you can use frozen berries.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/coconut-raspberry-bread/

Oatmeal Butterscotch Cookies by Echo

Ingredients

1 cup butter 
1 cup granulated sugar 
1 cup brown sugar, firmly packed 
2 eggs 
1 tsp vanilla 
1 1/2 cups flour 
1 tsp baking soda 
1 tsp salt 
1 tsp cinnamon 
3 1/2 cups old-fashioned oats (you can also use quick-cooking oats) 
1 11 ounce bag butterscotch chips (approximately 1 3/4 cups)

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

In a large bowl or electric mixer, blend butter, sugar, and brown sugar. Add eggs and vanilla and beat until creamy and smooth.

In a separate bowl, whisk together flour, baking soda, salt, and cinnamon. Add this dry mixture to the butter/sugar mixture and blend well.

Mix in the oats. Stir in the butterscotch chips.

Roll dough into 1 inch balls and place evenly on a lightly greased cookie sheet (non-stick cooking spray works best).

Bake for 10 minutes or until lightly browning on the edges of the cookies. Place on cooling rack.

If you are going to freeze some of the cookies, wait until they are completely cooled, then place them in an airtight container or freezer grade, sealed plastic bag.

This recipe yields approximately 6 dozen cookies.

Nutritional Facts - Serving Size: 1 bar (133g) - Serving Amount 12  Calories 360 - Calories From Fat 100 - Total Fat 12g - Saturated Fat 4.5g - Trans Fat 0g  Cholesterol 15mg  Sodium 125mg - Total Carbohydrates 37g - Dietary Fiber 1g  Sugars 24g  Protein 4g

http://www.favfamilyrecipes.com/oatmeal-butterscotch-cookies.html

Caramel Corn Blondies Susan Spungen

Imagine what would happen if gooey chocolate chip cookies and crunchy Cracker Jack had a love child. Caramel corn blondies are born! These are best served the day they are made for the crunchiest texture, but they are still yummy as the popcorn softens. It shouldn't be a problem though, since they take just minutes to throw together.

YIELD: Makes 24 bars

Ingredients

1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter, melted, plus more for pan
1 1/4 cups (packed) dark brown sugar
2 large eggs, room temperature
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
2 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 cup chopped roasted salted peanuts, divided
3 heaping cups caramel corn with peanuts (such as Cracker Jack)

Preparation

Preheat oven to 350°F. Butter a 9x13" baking pan and line with parchment paper, leaving a 1" overhang on both long sides.

Whisk brown sugar and 1 cup butter in a large bowl until smooth. Add eggs, one at a time, whisking between additions, until smooth. Whisk in vanilla and salt. Add flour and stir to combine. Gently fold in 1/2 cup peanuts.

Scrape batter into prepared pan and smooth top, pushing batter to edges. Sprinkle evenly with caramel corn and remaining 1/4 cup peanuts and press down gently.

Bake blondies until golden brown and firm, 2530 minutes. Let cool on a wire rack. Lift bar out of pan using parchment overhang and cut into 24 squares.

Do Ahead: Bars can be stored in an airtight container at room temperature for up to 3 days.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/caramel-corn-blondies

Salted Peanut Butter-Butterscotch Chip Cookies by Michelle

Yield: 24 to 30 cookies

Soft and chewy peanut butter cookies with butterscotch chips and topped with fleur de sel.

Ingredients:

1 cup + 2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
¾ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon kosher salt
10 tablespoons unsalted butter, at room temperature
½ cup creamy peanut butter
½ cup granulated sugar
½ cup dark brown sugar
1 egg
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
⅔ cup butterscotch chips
Flaky sea salt, such as fleur de sel or Maldon, for sprinkling

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Line two baking sheets with parchment paper.

2. In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, baking soda, baking powder and salt; set aside.

3. Using an electric mixer on medium speed, beat the butter until smooth and creamy. Add the peanut butter and beat until completely combined.

4. Add both sugars and beat on medium-high until light and fluffy, 3 to 4 minutes. Scrape down the sides of the bowl, add the egg and vanilla, and beat until completely incorporated. Scrape down the sides and bottom of the bowl, add the flour mixture all at once, and beat until just incorporated, about 30 seconds. Using a rubber spatula, stir in the butterscotch chips.

5. Scoop 2 tablespoons of dough into balls and place them on the prepared baking sheets at least 1½ inches apart. Bake the cookies for 5 minutes, then sprinkle the tops with the sea salt. Continue baking until the cookies just start to brown on the edges, another 5 to 6 minutes. Remove from the oven and place the sheets on cooling racks for 5 minutes. Transfer the cookies from the sheets to wire racks and allow to cool completely. The cookies can be stored in an airtight container at room temperature for up to 5 days.

(Recipe from Baked Occasions)

www.thebrowneyedbaker.com

HEAVENLY CHOCOLATE BEET TEA LOAF by Susan S. Bradley

Heavenly Chocolate Beet Tea Loaf with 3 Variations

This loaf is modestly sweet, which makes it perfect for midday tea. However, if desired, you can add up to ½ cup additional sugar (which should be split evenly between brown and white sugar) without deleterious effects.

Ingredients

vegetable spray, to coat the pan
flour, to coat the pan
1 cup King Arthur all-purpose flour (4.5 ounces)
½ cup high quality, unsweetened cocoa powder (1.2 ounces) (tested with Scharffenberger cocoa)
1 teaspoon baking powder
¼ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon fine sea salt
½ cup unsalted butter, melted (vegetable oil works too, but the flavor of the bread is not nearly so good as with butter)
½ cup sugar
½ cup firmly packed brown sugar
2 large eggs
2 teaspoons vanilla
1½ loosely packed cups very finely grated raw, peeled red beet (4.5 ounces shredded; 1 medium-large beet)

Directions

1. Set an oven rack in the middle of the oven with plenty of room above it and preheat the oven to 350°.

2. Coat an 8½- by 4½-inch (5-6 cup capacity) loaf pan with vegetable spray, and then a light layer of flour, tapping out any excess flour that does not cling.

3. In a large mixing bowl, sift together the flour, cocoa powder, baking powder, baking soda, and salt.

4. In another large mixing bowl, using a large whisk, whisk together the butter or oil, sugars, eggs, and vanilla until creamy and smooth, about 2 minutes.

5. Stir the grated beet into the butter mixture.

6. Add the flour mixture to the butter-beet mixture and with a large spatula, combine gently but well. No flour should remain visible in the batter.

7. Spoon the batter immediately into the prepared pan, and set in the center of a preheated 350° oven.

8. Bake for about 38-40 minutes. If the loaf is pulling away from the edges of the pan, immediately pull it from the oven. Hopefully you will catch it before this point. Over baking this bread will make it dry.

Makes one 8½- by 4½-inch loaf.

Variations

Heavenly Chocolate, Orange, Chile, & Beet Tea Loaf

Oranges and chocolate are one of my favorite chocolate pairings. Reddish-brown, slightly sweet guajillo chile adds spicy heat to the pairing, without overpowering the loaf. If you have whole chiles, split, seed, and toast one lightly in a hot pan. Remove from the pan, let cool, and then pulverize in a spice grinder or mortar with pestle. That lovely toasted flavor is excellent even in a dessert.

all ingredients from the basic recipe
finely grated zest of 2 large oranges
½ teaspoon ground chile guajillo

At Step 5 of the basic recipe, stir in the orange zest and chile powder.

Heavily Chocolate, Rosemary, Black Pepper, & Beet Tea Loaf

I told you all about my first encounter with chocolate and fresh rosemary in the post titled, Burnt Sugar & Rosemary Chocolate Tarts. I had wandered into Sahagun Chocolates in Portland, Oregon one cold February afternoon and was immediately drawn to a chocolate and fresh rosemary truffle. That first bite was a revelation! Ive never looked back.

all ingredients from the basic recipe
2 teaspoons finely minced fresh rosemary
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

At Step 5 of the basic recipe, stir in the rosemary and black pepper.

Heavily Chocolate, Fresh Ginger, White Pepper, & Beet Tea Loaf

When you taste this loaf hot, right out of the oven, the white pepper flavor dominates. Thus, you may feel that the balance of flavors is not pitch perfect. Taste again after the loaf has cooled, however, and the flavors should be in harmonious balance.

This loaf is meant to be spicy-hot, but you can of course cut the white pepper measurement in half, or eliminate it altogether, if you dont want the heat.

Note Be sure to freshly grind the white pepper. Ground white pepper that has been hanging around for awhile often has a musty, unpleasant taste.

all ingredients from the basic recipe
2 tablespoons peeled, finely grated fresh ginger (1 ounce prepared)
1 teaspoon freshly ground white pepper (or less if you dont want the heat)
½ teaspoon ground cardamom

At Step 5 of the basic recipe, stir in the ginger, white pepper, and cardamom.

http://thelunacafe.com/heavenly-chocolate-beet-tea-loaf

RHUBARB LEMON-THYME CRUMBLE WITH CORNMEAL STREUSEL by Susan S. Bradley

On my first test for this crumble, I simply added a small handful of lemon thyme leaves to the rhubarb filling. The flavor was barely discernible. On the second test, I first processed the lemon thyme with sugar to release its volatile oils. Bingo.

NOTE This cornmeal streusel is so heavenly that I make a quadruple batch and store the surplus in the freezer for ready use later over any berry, peach, or apple pie filling.

Ingredients

unsalted butter, for coating ramekins

Cornmeal Streusel

½ cup all-purpose flour
¼ cup yellow cornmeal (not coarse or polenta grind)
¼ cup sugar
finely grated zest of ½ lemon
¼ teaspoon fine sea salt
4 tablespoons unsalted butter, very cold, cut into 8 chunks
1½ teaspoons water, ice cold
1 teaspoon vanilla

Lemon-Thyme Sugar

¼ cup sugar
peeled zest of 1 large lemon (with no white pith)
small handful fresh lemon thyme or thyme (if stems are brittle, strip leaves and discard stems)

Rhubarb Filling

12 ounces (3 cups; 4 large stalks) trimmed, fresh rhubarb, cut into ½-inch chunks
¼ cup sugar
¼ cup brown sugar
2 tablespoons cornstarch
½ teaspoon fine sea salt
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice

Directions

1.	Center a rack in the middle of the oven, and heat to 375ºF.

2.	Generously butter four 1-cup ovenproof ramekins. Reserve.

3.	To make Cornmeal Streusel, in a processor fitted with the steel knife, blend flour, cornmeal, sugar, lemon zest, and sea salt.

4.	Evenly disperse butter over dry ingredients in the workbowl, and pulse to combine.

5.	Sprinkle water and vanilla over crumbs and pulse a few times to distribute. Test crumble by pressing a bit of it between your fingers. It should be just moist enough to clump and hold together.

6.	Transfer to a small mixing bowl and reserve in the fridge.

7.	To make Lemon-Thyme Sugar, in a mini processor fitted with the steel knife, pulse sugar, lemon zest, and lemon thyme until finely minced and well blended. The sugar will turn green.

8.	To make rhubarb filling, in a medium mixing bowl, combine rhubarb, Lemon-Thyme Sugar, remaining ¼ cup sugar, brown sugar, cornstarch, and salt. Sprinkle on lemon juice and toss to distribute. Let sit for 15 minutes to allow rhubarb to begin to exude juice.

9.	Divide filling between ramekins and top each with ¼ of the cold, pinched streusel bits.

10.	To bake, arrange ramekins on a small, edged baking sheet, and bake at 375ºF. for about 30 minutes, until rhubarb is bubbling and streusel is crisp and golden.

Makes four individual crumbles.

Cookin with Gas (inspiration from around the web)

http://thelunacafe.com/rhubarb-lemon-thyme-crumble-with-cornmeal-streusel/

Mocha Silk Pie

Ingredients

Crust

1 cup Pecans, Finely Chopped
1/2 cup Packed Brown Sugar
2 ounces, weight Semi Sweet Chocolate Grated
2 Tablespoons Kahlua
Dash Of Salt

Filling

2 sticks Butter (salted)
1-1/2 cup Sugar
2 teaspoons Instant Coffee Granules
1 teaspoon Kahlua
3 ounces, weight Semi-sweet (or Bittersweet) Chocolate
1 teaspoon Vanilla Extract
4 whole Large Eggs

Preparation Instructions
To make the crust, combine chopped pecans, brown sugar, grated chocolate, and salt. Stir with a fork to combine, then drizzle in Kahlua, stirring until combined. Press mixture into a pie pan, bringing it up the sides a bit. *Do not bake* Set aside or refrigerate until needed.

In small microwave safe bowl, melt 3 ounces of unsweetened baking chocolate until stirable (about 45 seconds on high). Set aside to cool.

In a large bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the whisk attachment, beat butter, sugar, 2 teaspoons instant coffee, and 1 teaspoon Kahlua until fluffy, about 1 1/2 minutes. When melted chocolate is cooled, drizzle it into the butter/sugar mixture as it beats on medium speed; use a rubber spatula to get it all out. Add 1 teaspoon of vanilla extract. Beat the mixture thoroughly until combined, scraping the sides if necessary.

On medium speed, add the four eggs, one at a time, over a period of 20 minutes; leave about 5 minutes between each egg addition. Scrape sides of bowl halfway through this process. Pour filling into the pie crust. You might have a little filling leftover. If you do, I'll trust you to do the right thing.

Smooth out the pie filling and place pie in the refrigerator to chill for at least two hours (preferably longer).

Serve with whipped cream and more grated chocolate.

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2010/01/mocha-silk-pie/

Chocolate Chunk Cookies Posted by Ree

Servings: 36

Ingredients

1 cup (2 Sticks) Salted Butter
1 cup Brown Sugar, Packed
1/2 cup Sugar
2 whole Large Eggs
1 Tablespoon Vanilla
2 cups All-purpose Flour
2 Tablespoons (additional) All-purpose Flour (rounded Tablespoons)
2 teaspoons (heaping) Instant Coffee Granules
1 teaspoon Baking Soda
1 teaspoon Salt
8 ounces, weight Good Semi-sweet Chocolate, Chopped Into Chunks
1/2 cup Finely Chopped Pecans (optional)

Preparation Instructions

Add one stick of butter to a medium skillet over medium heat. Allow it to melt and bubble up for 3 to 4 minutes, swirling the pan to keep the butter moving around. When the butter is a medium golden brown, remove the pan from the heat (it will continue browning in the pan over the next 30 seconds or so!) Pour butter (and any solids in the bottom of the pan) into a heatproof bowl and allow it to cool completely, about 30 minutes. Meanwhile, allow the other stick of butter to soften.

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees*.

Cream the softened butter together with the brown sugar and regular sugar until its nice and combined. Add the eggs and vanilla, and beat until smooth, scraping the bowl if necessary to make sure everything is incorporated.

With the mixer on medium-low, very slowly drizzle in the cooled melted butter, making sure to add all the darker brown solids. Scrape the bowl the mix again for 20-30 seconds, until everything is combined.

In a separate bowl, combine the flour, coffee granules, baking soda and salt. Stir together, then add it in 1/3 increments, mixing on low, until its totally incorporated. Scrape the bowl and beat for a few more seconds. Stir in the chocolate chunks and nuts, if using.

In batches, scoop by heaping teaspoon onto a baking sheet lined with a baking mat, Press extra chocolate chunks into the tops of each cookie, if desired. Refrigerate scoped cookies for 15 minutes, then bake for 9 to 10 minutes, or until golden brown. Remove from oven, then transfer cookies to a cooling rack. Repeat with the rest of the dough. Serve cookies with a big glass of cold milk!

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2014/09/chocolate-chunk-cookies/

Banana Cake with Vanilla Bean Frosting

Cake ingredients

2/3 cup sugar 
1/2 cup sour cream
1 egg
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened
3/4 cup mashed banana (or 2 bananas)
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract 
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
Baking spray

How to make the cake:

1.	Preheat the oven to 375˚F (190˚C). If you intend to use a glass pan, preheat it to 350˚F (180˚C).

2.	Mix the sugar, sour cream, egg and softened butter together with a spoon or hand mixer.

3.	Mash the bananas and add it and vanilla extract to the batter.

4.	Pour in the flour, salt and baking soda, and mix well.

5.	Spray an 8x8 inch pan with baking spray and pour in the batter. This prevents the cake from sticking to the pan.

6.	If you want to ensure the cake doesnt form a hump in the middle, wrap your pan with insulated baking strips.

7.	Bake for 20-25 minutes, until you can take a toothpick out clean.

8.	Cool the cake before you begin frosting.

Frosting Ingredients

	2 tablespoons unsalted butter
	1 1/4 cups confectioner's sugar
	1/4 cup heavy cream
	1/2 teaspoon vanilla bean paste

Note: If you cant find vanilla bean paste you can use substitutes. 1 vanilla bean can be replaced with 1 tablespoon vanilla powder or 1 tablespoon of vanilla bean paste can be substituted with 1 tablespoon of pure vanilla extract.

How to make the frosting:

1.	Mix the butter and confectioners sugar together with a hand mixer, until the mixture is smooth.

2.	Slowly start adding in the heavy cream and vanilla bean paste and stir until the mixture is smooth.

3.	Spread the frosting on the top of the cooled cake.

4.	Serve the cake chilled or at room temperature. 
http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=16347

Mouthwatering Apple Cinnamon Roll Cupcakes

Cupcakes with liners offer a manageable sized treat that is a lot easier than eating this messy treat with a fork. These sweet cupcakes are versatile and can be served as a dessert, for brunch, for breakfast, or with tea. This recipe makes 24 cinnamon roll cupcakes, but can be halved to make a dozen.

Special equipment you will need:

A stand mixer, with a dough hook attachment
A cupcake pan and cupcake liners
A pastry brush

The Dough

Ingredients

2 cups milk
1 packet active dry yeast
1/3 cup sugar
2 teaspoons salt
6 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
2 eggs
1/4 cup butter, room temperature
Cooking spray

Making the dough

1.	Heat the milk in a small saucepan.

2.	Mix yeast and sugar in a stand mixer and pour in the milk, until the milk dissolves into the batter.

3.	Add salt and 2 cups of milk into the mixture and beat for 2 minutes.

4.	Add in the eggs and butter, and beat.

5.	Stir in the rest of the flour, half a cup at a time, and mix well after each addition.

6.	Using a dough hook, knead the mixture for five minutes, until it becomes smooth and elastic.

7.	Apply cooking spray to a large deep bowl

8.	Shape the dough into a ball shape and cover with a towel

9.	Set this aside in a warm place, allowing it to rise for 40 minutes, until it has doubled in volume.

The Filling

Ingredients

1 cup white sugar
1 cup brown sugar
3 tablespoons cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves
2 cups finely chopped apples
1/4 cup melted butter

Preparing the filling

Combine the sugars, cinnamon, nutmeg, cloves and chopped apples in a bowl.

Making the cinnamon cupcakes

1.	Melt the butter in a small dish and set this aside.

2.	Sprinkle flour over your counter top to roll the dough out.

3.	Roll the dough into a rectangle shape, ¼ inch thick.

4.	Brush the dough with half the melted butter.

5.	Cover the apple mixture, spreading it evenly over the dough, leaving an inch empty on all sides.

6.	Line your cupcake pan with liners.

7.	Roll the dough over itself to form a log, beginning with the long side of the rectangle.

8.	Slice the log into 24 even pieces.

9.	Remove the ends that dont have any filling.

10.	Place each slice into a cupcake liner and fold the ends together to make a C-shape.

11.	Cover the cupcake pan with a towel, setting it aside in a warm place for another 40 minutes, to allow the dough to rise some more.

12.	Preheat the oven to 350˚F (180˚C).

13.	Brush the tops of the cupcakes with the remaining melted butter.

14.	Bake for 20 minutes, until the tops are a golden color

http://www.ba-gamail.com/content_16445/Mouthwatering_Apple_Cinnamon_Roll_Cupcake_Recipe.aspx

Tropical Fruit Pavlova

Pavlova is a meringue-based dessert named after the Russian ballet dancer Ánna Pávlova. Colloquially referred to as pav, it is a cake of meringue with a crispy crust and soft, light inner. The dessert is believed to have been created to honour the dancer during or after one of her tours to Australia and New Zealand in the 1920s. Where it was created and the nationality of its creator has been a source of argument between the two nations for many years, but research indicates New Zealand as the source. The dessert is a popular dish and an important part of the national cuisine of both countries, and is frequently served during celebratory or holiday meals such as Christmas dinner.

From Indulge  100 Perfect Desserts by Claire Clark, page 100

Serves 6

(recipe scaled down to 3 egg whites)
3 large egg whites
150gms castor sugar
1 tsp cornflour, sifted
3/4 tsp white wine vinegar

Filling:

adapted from Indulge
150ml cream (25% fat)
1/2 cup mascarpone (recipe here)
1-2 tbsp sugar 
Tropical fruit (strawberries, kiwifruit, cape gooseberries etc)

Method:

Prehat the oven to 120C.

Beat the egg whites with 1/3 sugar with an electrical mixer to firm peaks, followed by another third for 1-2 minutes on medium speed.

Then add the remaining 1/3rd, and beat in until just incorporated.

Using a large metal spoon, fold in the sifted cornflour and the white wine vinegar. Be careful not to overmix and lose volume.

Line 2 baking sheets with parchment, and drop a large spoonful of the meringue in a mound on the paper.

Using the back of the spoon, make a well in the centre for the cream and fresh fruit to sit in, keeping the meringue as round as possible.

Repeat to make 5 more mounds, making sure you leave 5cms/2inches between each one.

Bake for 1 hour or until the outside of the meringue is dry and golden, and the inside is still soft. Leave to cool completely. (I cracked mine a little because I was in a hurry to see how they baked!)

Filling

Cut the fruit into different sized pieces.

Whip the cream and icing sugar till firm.

Smoothen the mascarpone with a spoon in a bowl, and gently fold in the whipped cream, being careful not to lose volume.

Paint the bases of the Pavlovas with melted dark chocolate (optional)

Pipe or spoon into the centre of the cooled Pavlovas, and decorate with an assortment of fresh tropical fruit.

http://www.passionateaboutbaking.com/category/meringue

Perfect pudding - tropical fruit Pavlova

If youre looking for a dessert that will impress guests, yet is simple to make, why not try chef Richard Harriss delicious tropical fruit triple Pavlova, which he describes as a dessert that will look amazing on any dinner table. His pavlova recipe combines the best of what summer food is known for by taking tangy tropical fruits, mango and papaya and mixing them with three layers of crisp vanilla meringue for a dish that will delight guests of all ages. As he says, its a great show-stopping twist on a retro dessert.

there is a video of the making of this pavola at the site I gave at the bottom of this recipe. It is worth your while to watch it  it makes everything come clear.

Richard's tropical fruit pavlova recipe

Serves 8-10

Ingredients

5 large Waitrose British Blacktail Free Range Egg whites
250g caster sugar
450ml double cream
1 vanilla pod, split lengthways and seeds scraped
2 tbsp icing sugar
100g Waitrose Seriously Fruity Mango & Lime Coulis
2 ripe mangoes, peeled, stoned and diced
2 ripe papaya, peeled, deseeded and diced
Juice of one lime

Method

1. Preheat the oven to 100C, gas mark ¼. Whisk the egg whites to soft peaks using an electric whisk then whisk in half the caster sugar. Gradually whisk in the remaining sugar, then whisk for a further two minutes until stiff and glossy.

Line three flat baking trays with baking parchment. Spoon a third of the meringue mixture onto each tray and use the back of a spoon to spread out to a circle roughly 22cm in diameter. Bake them for 1½ hours, swapping the trays over every 30 minutes, then turn the oven off and leave overnight to cool completely.

3. For the filling, whip the cream, vanilla seeds and icing sugar to soft peaks then fold through the coulis. Combine the diced fruit and lime juice in a separate bowl.

4. Just before serving, assemble the pavlova. Spoon a little cream into the centre of a serving plate or cake stand and lay one of the meringue discs on top (the cream will stop it from sliding around). Spoon over a third of the cream mixture and top with a third of the fruit. Add a second pavlova disc and repeat the layering, finishing with a layer of fresh fruit.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sponsored/foodanddrink/summer-recipes/11744500/richard-harris-tropical-fruit-pavlova.html

Heston's grilled pineapple and ice cream sundae

An easy-to-prepare, tropical treat that marries Heston from Waitrose Salted Caramel Popcorn Ice Cream with grilled fresh pineapple to make the perfect dessert for home entertaining

By Joshua Silverstone

When it comes to throwing an unforgettable barbecue this summer, ingenuity is the name of the game. Using Hestons signature Heston from Waitrose Salted Caramel Popcorn Ice Cream, this recipe for a grilled pineapple and ice cream sundae really ticks the brilliance box. Otto Romer - senior development chef at Heston Blumenthals Fat Duck restaurant - demonstrates how to make this delightful dish described by Heston as a delicious summertime treat that highlights the natural sugars of fruit.

This recipe for a grilled pineapple and ice cream sundae really ticks the brilliance box

All you need to create this delicious dish is a grill, a mixing bowl and a sharp knife. Though relatively quick to cook, as Heston notes, with this dish it pays to be diligent, careful and a little patient. The result is a unique flavour combination that will impress family and friends alike.

For the pineapples perfect pairing, serve with Heston from Waitrose Salted Caramel Popcorn Ice Cream, a flavour that complements the sweetness of the pineapple perfectly.

Heston Blumenthal's grilled pineapple sundae

Serves: 6

Ingredients

20g caster sugar
200ml whipping cream 
Juice of 4 limes
Zest of 2 limes
1 small essential Waitrose supersweet pineapple 
200g light brown muscovado sugar
500ml tub Heston from Waitrose Salted Caramel Popcorn Ice Cream
70g caramel sauce, optional to serve

Method

1. Combine the sugar, cream, the zest of 2 limes and juice of 1 into a bowl and whisk to medium peaks.

2. Cut the pineapple into 6 pieces lengthwise, remove the core then remove the skin, keeping it in 1 whole piece and reserve. Place the pineapple slice on a preheated barbecue until charring marks appear, after approximately 1 minute, and rotate so that it is charred on all sides.

3. Remove from the barbecue and toss in a bowl with the juice of 3 limes, followed by the muscovado sugar, to thickly dust. Return to the coolest part of the barbecue and rotate to form a caramel, being careful not to overcook the sugar.

4. Cut the pineapple into thick slices, arrange on the reserved skin and place on a plate. Place a large scoop of the popcorn ice cream on the side and serve with a couple of dollops of the whipped cream, and drizzle  if you wish  with your favorite caramel sauce.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sponsored/foodanddrink/summer-recipes/11756498/heston-blumenthal-grilled-pineapple-sundae.html

You really need to go to the site for the following recipe and look at the pictures  it is well worth your time.

Saturday in Anneliese's Kitchen - A Critter Party

I was scrolling through my personal blog when I came across photos of the boys' critter party we had a year ago, just before some cousins moved far away. It was an event planned to balance the fact that the girls got a tea party. The idea of doing something with turtle cream puffs came about from some I'd seen in a pastry shop in Indonesia and I knew there would not be a boy who would not want to eat that kind of turtle. It continued into a safari theme, using simple dollar store props, rocks, garden greenery and a cream puff caterpillar to add some variety. So . . . you have probably figured out by now what to do . . . went to my basic cream puff recipe . . . for 10 - 12 turtles or caterpillars (or half and half)

Ingredients
1/2 c butter
1/2 tsp salt
1 c water
1 c flour
4 eggs

Directions

Bring butter, salt and water to boil in a small pot.

Remove from heat and quickly add 1 cup flour, stirring vigorously, until it completely loosens from sides of pot.

Beat in eggs, separately, with whisk - until smooth. It will slither about a bit, but keep stirring until each egg is mixed in well.

For turtles:

Line two cookie sheets with parchment paper. Preheat oven to 450 F

Using a small glass, lightly outline a circle and place legs and head, using a baby spoon.

Using a large spoon, place body in the center. Bake for 15 minutes, then turn down temperature to 350 F and bake another 25-30 minutes.

For caterpillars:

Add a knife tip of Wilton's moss green food coloring to pastry

Fill a piping bag with pastry and press seven quarter to loony sized circles touching each other. Or just use a teaspoon, placing tiny cream puffs side by side.

Bake at 450 F for 15 minutes, then turn down oven to 350 F and bake 25 minutes.

For Filling: (you can use instant pudding or make this low sugar custard)

Ingredients

2 cups milk, divided
4 Tbsp flour
2 Tbsp sugar
2 egg yolks
1 tsp vanilla
1/2 cup whipping cream, whipped and added later

Directions

In small saucepan, bring 1 1/2 cups milk to boil.

In small bowl, mix flour, sugar, 1/4 cup milk and egg yolks until well blended, then another 1/4 cup milk.

Whisk into hot milk just as it begins to boil and stir until it bubbles. Add vanilla. Cool. Mix with whipped cream

Cut tops off turtles and slice caterpillars in half. Scoop mounds of custard into bodies. Decorate with melted chocolate. (Melt chocolate chips. Cool slightly and place in piping bag. Place each caterpillar on a cut-to-size piece of parchment paper so you can transfer them, without the feet falling off, onto individual plates.)

TIP: you can make the bodies ahead and freeze them. On day of party, fill them and refrigerate them uncovered so they do not get soft. You can also store them in a large fridge drawer. Dust lightly with powdered sugar if you like.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2015/08/saturday-in-annelieses-kitchen-critter.html

and this is kind of a dessert  at least it is rich enough to be one.

Mocha Frappe Recipe by Amy Johnson

With this Mocha Frappe Recipe comes a motto, BYOB, or Be Your Own Barista. You dont need someone in a visor and an apron to make some dang good coffee, it can come right out of your own kitchen. So crank up your blender and not the car, because theres a frozen mocha coming your way!

An easy homemade version of your favorite frozen blended coffee beverage.

Author: ©Amy Johnson | She Wears Many Hats

Serves: 2

Ingredients

2 cups strong coffee
2 tablespoons sugar*
2 tablespoons cocoa powder
½ cup half and half
ice
optional: whipped cream, chocolate syrup

Instructions

1.	Add coffee, sugar and cocoa powder to the pitcher of a blender. Blend until combined.**

2.	Coffee mixture should be cool. If not add a few cubes of ice; blend to cool down. Once cool, add remaining ice and blend until smooth.

Notes: *Adjust sweetness to preference. **Coffee mixture can be made ahead, covered and chilled in refrigerator until ready to blend with ice.

http://shewearsmanyhats.com/mocha-frappe-recipe/

Cherry Buttermilk Clafoutis by Kimberley Hasselbrink

Sweet-tart cherries elevate the otherwise straightforward custard, and buttermilk lends a welcome tang.

YIELD: Serves 6

Ingredients

1/2 cup natural cane sugar, divided 
16 ounces sweet cherries, pitted
3 eggs
1 1/4 cups buttermilk
1/3 cup almond flour
2 tablespoons brown rice flour or all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
2 teaspoons finely grated fresh ginger
Fine sea salt
Powdered sugar, for dusting

Preparation

Preheat oven to 375°. Grease a 9" pie pan with unsalted butter. Sprinkle with 1 tablespoon sugar.

Arrange cherries in a single layer on bottom of pan. Set aside.

In a bowl, whisk together eggs, buttermilk, remaining sugar, almond flour, brown rice flour, vanilla, ginger, and 1/4 teaspoon salt until smooth. Pour evenly over fruit.

Bake about 50 minutes, until golden brown around edges and set in center. Test by inserting a toothpick in center-if it comes out clean, the clafoutis is ready.

Allow to cool slightly, then dust with powdered sugar and serve.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/cherry-buttermilk-clafoutis-51238290

Mouth-Watering Watermelon Bars

These creamy bars are just the thing to serve after a meal cooked on the grill. Made with watermelon, lemon juice and milk, they're served chilled and are a refreshing summertime treat!

Servings : 12

Ingredients

12 oz. round vanilla wafer
6 Tablespoons butter, unsalted
5 cups watermelon juice (see chefs note)
1/2 tsp. lemon zest
1/2 cup fresh lemon juice
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup 2% milk
1 oz. unflavored gelatin (see chefs note)

Directions

step 1 Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Line a 13-by-9-inch baking pan with foil, leaving a 2-inch overhang on the long sides of the pan. Spray the foil with cooking spray.

step 2 Mix the melted butter into the finely ground vanilla wafers and add 2 Tablespoons of water. Mix well and press the crumbs onto the bottom of the prepared pan, forming a crust. Bake the crust for 20 minutes and allow to cool.

step 3 Set aside 2 cups of the watermelon juice in a small bowl. In a large bowl, combine the remaining 3 cups of watermelon juice with the lemon zest, lemon juice, sugar and milk.

step 4 Sprinkle the gelatin over the reserved 2 cups of watermelon juice. Allow to sit for 2 minutes so that gelatin can dissolve and begin to absorb liquid, or "bloom." After the gelatin blooms, heat it in the microwave for 2 minutes on high, or heat gently in a small pot over low heat on the stove top, until the gelatin has completely melted into the juice and the liquid is smooth.

step 5 Add the watermelon juice with the melted gelatin to the larger bowl of juice from Step 3. Stir to combine. Gently pour the mixture over the prepared crust from Step 2 and place in the freezer for 2 hours or until the mixture is firm. (Alternately, place the pan in the refrigerator and allow to set for 3 to 4 hours.)

step 6 Keep in the refrigerator until ready to serve. Before serving, cut the watermelon bars into squares. If desired, sprinkle each serving with confectioners' sugar or a dollop of whipped cream.

chef's notes: To make watermelon juice, simply place the watermelon cubes in a blender or food processor and blend until smooth. Strain the mixture with a strainer into a bowl. Or, to save time, use a juicer if you have one, or buy watermelon juice at your grocery.

Unflavored gelatin is commonly packaged in small envelopes (one or more envelopes to a box). Look for it in the pudding and gelatin section of your grocery store.

http://www.rightathome.com/Food/Recipes/Pages/MouthWateringWatermelonBars

Apricot Almond Layer Cake

California dried apricots are essential for this recipe  they have the tartness needed to balance the sweet filling and macaroon layers. Don't assemble this cake ahead or the crisp macaroon layers will get soggy.

YIELD: Makes 6 servings

Ingredients

For almond macaroon layers

12 oz sliced blanched almonds (3 3/4 cups) or blanched slivered almonds (2 3/4 cups)
3 1/3 cups confectioners sugar
6 large egg whites
1/4 teaspoon salt
6 tablespoons granulated sugar

For apricot compote

6 oz dried California apricots (1 1/2 cups), finely chopped
1 1/2 cups water
3 tablespoons apricot preserves

For praline almonds

1 cup sliced blanched almonds (3 oz)
1/2 cup confectioners sugar

For mascarpone cream

1 1/2 cups imported Italian mascarpone cheese (10 oz)
1/4 cup well-chilled heavy cream
1/4 cup Disaronno Amaretto or other almond-flavored liqueur
Special equipment: parchment paper

Preparation

Make macaroon layers:

Trace 2 (8-inch) circles on 1 sheet of parchment paper and a third circle on second sheet. Turn sheets over and put on 2 baking sheets.

Pulse almonds with 1 1/3 cups confectioners sugar in a food processor until very finely ground (mixture will resemble sand), 2 to 3 minutes. Transfer to a large bowl and sift in remaining 2 cups confectioners sugar, then stir until combined well. 
Beat egg whites with salt in a large bowl with an electric mixer at medium speed until they just hold soft peaks.

Add granulated sugar a little at a time, beating, then increase speed to high and continue to beat until whites hold stiff, glossy peaks, about 3 minutes.

Stir whites into almond mixture until completely incorporated (batter will be thick), then divide batter evenly among traced circles on baking sheets (about 1 2/3 cups per circle), smoothing into 1/2-inch-thick rounds.

Let rounds stand, uncovered, at room temperature until tops are no longer sticky and a light crust forms, about 30 minutes.

Put oven racks in upper and lower thirds of oven and preheat oven to 300°F.

Bake macaroon layers, switching position of baking sheets halfway through cooking, until macaroons are crisp and edges are just barely pale golden, about 25 minutes. Turn off oven and let macaroons stand in oven 10 minutes. Cool completely on baking sheets on racks, about 1 hour.

Make compote while macaroon layers bake:

Simmer dried apricots in water in a 2- to 3-quart heavy saucepan, uncovered, over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until apricots are very soft and most of liquid is evaporated, about 15 minutes. Stir in preserves, then cool completely.

Make praline almonds:

Heat almonds in a 12-inch dry heavy skillet over moderate heat, stirring frequently, until almonds are hot but not yet colored, about 2 minutes.

Add confectioners sugar and continue cooking, stirring and tossing, until almonds are lightly toasted and sugar glaze is caramelized, about 3 minutes.

Immediately transfer almonds to a large sheet of foil and spread into 1 layer with a fork. Cool completely.

Make mascarpone cream:

Just before serving, beat together mascarpone, heavy cream, and Amaretto with cleaned beaters at medium speed until thick and smooth, about 2 minutes. Reserve 1/4 cup praline almonds, then fold remainder into cream.

Put 1 macaroon layer on a platter and spread with one third of compote (about 1/2 cup), then spread one fourth of mascarpone cream (about 3/4 cup) on top. Make another layer with second macaroon in same manner. Top with remaining macaroon, remaining compote, and remaining cream (1 1/2 cups), then sprinkle with reserved praline almonds.

Cooks' notes: *Macaroon layers can be made 2 days ahead and kept in an airtight container, layered between parchment paper, at room temperature. *Apricot compote can be made 5 days ahead and chilled, covered. *Praline almonds can be made 1 week ahead and kept in an airtight container at room temperature.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/apricot-almond-layer-cake-231811

Sweet and Sour Cherry and Buckwheat Crumble by Alison Roman

Had kasha or soba? You've tasted buckwheat. The flour has an earthy, mineral flavor that pairs especially well with tart fruits, like these cherries.

YIELD: Makes 8 servings

Ingredients

Fruit:

2 10-ounce bags frozen sweet cherries, thawed
1 24-ounce jar pitted sour cherries in light syrup, drained
1/4 cup sugar
2 tablespoons red wine vinegar
1 tablespoon cornstarch

Topping and assembly:

1/3 cup unsalted, roasted sunflower seeds
1/4 cup buckwheat flour
1/4 cup toasted sesame seeds
2 tablespoons flaxseeds
1 tablespoon cornstarch
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
3 tablespoons sugar, divided
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) chilled unsalted butter, cut into pieces, or virgin coconut oil

Preparation

For fruit:

Preheat oven to 350°F.

Toss cherries, sugar, vinegar, and cornstarch in a large bowl; transfer to a shallow 1.5-quart baking dish.

For topping and assembly:

Combine sunflower seeds, buckwheat flour, sesame seeds, flaxseeds, cornstarch, salt, and 2 tablespoons sugar in a medium bowl. Using your fingers, work butter into seed mixture until it comes together. Break up into small clumps and scatter over fruit; sprinkle remaining 1 tablespoon sugar over.

Bake crumble until topping is golden brown and fruit is bubbling and syrupy, 6575 minutes.

DO AHEAD: Unbaked topping can be made 1 day ahead. Cover and chill.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/sweet-and-sour-cherry-and

Hibiscus Pavlova with Lemon-Hibiscus Cream Rhoda Boone

Hibiscus tea has a gorgeous magenta hue and sweet-tart cranberry flavor. This pavlova uses the tea two ways: finely ground to infuse and tint light-as-air meringues and also brewed, reduced, and combined with lemon curd to create a rich whipped cream topping. The result is a dessert that's both stunning and delicious.

YIELD: Serves 6

Ingredients

For the meringue:

1/2 cup plus 2 teaspoons superfine sugar, divided 
2 teaspoons cornstarch
1/8 teaspoon fine sea salt
6 tablespoons dried hibiscus flowers (available at natural food stores, Latin or Middle Eastern markets, or online) or 7 hibiscus tea bags 
3 large egg whites, room temperature
1/4 teaspoon cream of tartar or 3/4 teaspoon distilled white vinegar

For the hibiscus syrup:

2 tablespoons dried hibiscus flowers or 2 hibiscus tea bags
1/4 cup superfine sugar

For the lemon-hibiscus cream:

1 cup cold heavy cream
3 tablespoons homemade or store-bought lemon curd
2 tablespoons sour cream
Pinch of fine sea salt

Preparation

For the meringue:

Preheat oven to 250°F. Line a rimmed baking sheet with parchment paper. In a small bowl, whisk together 2 tsp. superfine sugar, cornstarch, and salt, breaking up any lumps; set aside.

Grind flowers or tea leaves (cut open bags, remove tea, and discard bags) in a spice mill or food processor until very finely ground; set aside.

Using an electric mixer fitted with a whisk attachment, beat egg whites and cream of tartar or vinegar on medium-high speed until the mixture transforms from frothy soapsuds to soft, opaque peaks, about 3 minutes. You should see tracks from the whisk on the surface of the whites.

Add the remaining 1/2 cup sugar slowly, 1 tablespoon at a time, beating to incorporate fully before adding the next spoonful, 58 minutes total. Continue to beat on medium-high speed until stiff, glossy peaks form, about 2 minutes more. Test to see if sugar is fully dissolved by rubbing a small amount between your fingertips. If it still feels gritty, keep beating until dissolved.

Sprinkle the sugar, cornstarch, and salt mixture over egg whites and fold in gently with a spatula. Using a fine-mesh strainer, sift 1 Tbsp. reserved ground tea over mixture and fold in gently. Reserve remaining ground tea.

Using a large spoon, divide meringue into 6 even mounds on the prepared baking sheet. Using the back of the spoon, make a small well in the center of each meringue. Lightly dust 1 tsp. reserved ground tea with fine-mesh strainer over meringues. Reserve remaining ground tea.

Bake, rotating halfway through cooking time, until outsides are dry and a very pale cream color, 6570 minutes. Turn oven off and leave door slightly ajar with meringues inside, letting them cool completely, at least 2 hours or up to overnight.

For the hibiscus syrup:

Bring 1 cup water to a boil in a small pot.

Remove from heat and steep dried hibiscus flowers or tea bags, 45 minutes. Strain tea or discard tea bags; if straining, strain into a medium bowl, then return tea to pot. Add sugar and bring to a boil over high heat. Reduce the liquid, stirring occasionally, until a scant 1/4 cup liquid is left, 811 minutesit should be thick with a syrupy consistency. Transfer to a small bowl and chill until cold, about 20 minutes.

For the lemon-hibiscus cream:

Using an electric mixer fitted with a whisk attachment, beat cream on medium-low speed in a large bowl until very soft peaks form.

Reduce speed to low and gently beat in lemon curd, sour cream, and salt. If necessary, continue whipping until soft peaks return.

Drizzle 1 Tbsp. chilled hibiscus syrup over whipped cream. Using a spatula, marble syrup throughout cream, creating dark pink streaks rather than a solid pink cream.

Assemble the dessert:

Divide meringues among 6 dessert plates, then top each with a dollop of lemon-hibiscus cream.

Using a fine-mesh strainer, lightly dust top of each pavlova with 1 tsp. reserved ground tea total, if desired, and serve immediately.

Do Ahead: Meringues can be made up to 3 days in advance and, once cool and completely dry, stored at room temperature in an airtight container. Hibiscus syrup can be made up to 7 days in advance and refrigerated.

Cooks' Note: Leftover hibiscus syrup can be drizzled over yogurt or ice cream, mixed with club soda for a refreshing drink, or incorporated into cocktails.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/hibiscus-pavlova-with-lemon-hibiscus-cream-56389421

Corn Flour Shortcakes with Blackberries and Whipped Cream

Adapted from Alice Medrich's Flavor Flours

Inspired by Alice Medrich's gluten-free corn chiffon cake recipe in her book Flavor Flours, the Epicurious Test Kitchen created this new take on shortcake. The naturally sweet flavor of corn really shines through in the delicate and spongy cake, which forms a wonderful base for blackberries and cream.

YIELD: 8 servings

Ingredients

For the cake:

1/2 cup (110 grams) granulated sugar, divided
3 large egg yolks, at room temperature 
1/4 cup flavorless vegetable oil (such as corn or safflower)
1/2 cup (70 grams) corn flour
1/4 cup (40 grams) white rice flour (Bob's Red Mill makes a good one)
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
4 large egg whites, at room temperature
1/4 teaspoon cream of tartar

For the blackberry sauce:

2 cups (12 ounces) fresh blackberries
2 tablespoons granulated sugar
2 tablespoons lemon juice

For the whipped cream:

1 1/4 cups heavy cream
1/4 cup sour cream
Pinch of salt
1/2 teaspoon granulated sugar

Special Equipment:

Stand mixer with whisk attachment or handheld electric mixer, 9-inch square cake pan

Preparation

Bake the cake:

Position a rack in the lower third of the oven and preheat the oven to 325°F.

Line the bottom of the pan with parchment paper but leave the sides unlined and ungreased.

Set aside 2 tablespoons of the sugar for later (to stiffen the egg whites).

Add the remaining sugar to a large mixing bowl with egg yolks, oil, corn flour, rice flour, baking powder, salt, and 1/4 cup water. Whisk to blend thoroughly. Set aside for 15 minutes to hydrate the corn flour while the oven is heating.

In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the whisk attachment, combine the egg whites and cream of tartar and beat on medium-high speed until the mixture is creamy white and holds a soft shape.

Slowly sprinkle in the reserved 2 tablespoons sugar, beating at high speed until the egg whites are stiff but not dry.

Scrape half of the egg whites onto the corn batter and fold until partially blended.

Add the remaining egg whites and fold just until the batter looks blended. Scrape the batter into the pan and spread it evenly.

Bake until the top of the cake is golden brown and a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean, 30 to 35 minutes.

Set the pan on a cooling rack.

Immediately, while the cake is still hot, slide a thin knife or spatula around the sides, pressing against the pan to avoid tearing the cake. Leave the cake in the pan to coolit will settle a bit and pull away from the edges of the pan.

When cool, carefully invert the cake onto a cutting board. Cut the cake into 8 even rectangles, about 2x4-inches each.

Make the blackberry sauce and whipped cream:

In a medium bowl, mix together 1 1/2 cup of the blackberries with the lemon juice. Let stand 30 minutes, then stir and mash with the back of a spoon to break up the berries.

When ready to serve, stir in remaining 1/2 cup fresh blackberries.

Meanwhile, pour heavy cream into the chilled bowl of stand mixer fitted with the whisk attachment and beat on high until soft peaks form. Turn speed to low and gently whisk in sour cream, salt, and sugar. Refrigerate until ready to serve.

Assemble the dessert:

To serve, slice each rectangle in half horizontally.

Top the bottom half with a spoonful (about 3 tablespoons) of blackberries and their sauce, and then garnish with a generous dollop of whipped cream and place the top half of the cake on top. Repeat to form remaining servings.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/corn-flour-shortcakes-with-blackberries-and-whipped-cream-51262520

Peaches and Crema Paleta Pops
Fany Gerson

The classic combination of peaches and cream takes a trip south of the border in these cinnamon-spiked ice pops.

YIELD: 810 ice pops

Ingredients

4 ripe medium peaches (about 1 1/2 pounds), pitted, cut into 1/2" cubes
1 tablespoon dark brown sugar
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1 cup whole milk
1/4 cup granulated sugar
1/8 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 vanilla bean, split lengthwise, or 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract 
3/4 cup crema (Mexican salted cream) or sour cream 
3 tablespoons powdered sugar
1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice

Preparation
Preheat oven to 400°F.

Toss peaches with brown sugar and cinnamon on a parchment-lined rimmed baking sheet. Roast until peaches release some juices but are still holding their shape, 1015 minutes. Let cool.

Meanwhile, combine milk, granulated sugar, and salt in a medium saucepan. If using vanilla bean, scrape in seeds and add pod (wait if using vanilla extract).

Cook over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until sugar is dissolved and mixture comes to a gentle boil, taking care not to scald, about 5 minutes.

Remove from heat, then transfer milk mixture to a medium bowl. Add crema, powdered sugar, and lemon juice and whisk until smooth. Whisk in vanilla extract, if using. Let cool slightly, then discard vanilla bean pod, if needed, and chill until cold.

Fill each ice-pop mold with crema mixture to a height of 1". Freeze until mixture begins to set, about 30 minutes.

Divide peaches among molds, then evenly pour remaining crema mixture into each mold, leaving at least 1/2" from top of mold.

Place lids over ice-pop molds, insert sticks, and freeze until ice pops are solid, at least 4 hours.

Just before serving, dip molds briefly into hot water to release.

Do Ahead: Pops can be made and frozen for up to 3 months.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/peaches-and-crema-paleta-pops

Italian Bakeless Cake

Ingredients

1 14-oz. can sweetened condensed milk
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice
1 small can (8-oz.) crushed pineapple, undrained
32-40 vanilla wafers
1 8-oz. carton cool whip, thawed
2 cups sweetened, flaked coconut
12-16 maraschino cherries

Directions

In a small bowl take sweetened condensed milk and lemon juice and whisk until well combined. Add in the pineapple with juice and wisk well  set aside.

Use an 8x8/7x10 glass baking dish. Line the bottom with vanilla wafers. Take the pineapple mixture and pour gently over wafers. Make another layer of wafers on top of pineapple mixture.

The recipe calls for taking cool whip being spread on top  coconut sprinkled over all  dot with cherries and in the refrigerator for at least 8 hours.

Now I am wondering if one could stop after the second layer of wafers  put in refrigerator  when you are ready to serve  top each serving with real whipped cream  sprinkle a little coconut on top  add a cherry and serve.. Having never made it Im not sure. I am not a lover of cool whip  I eat it  but real whipped cream is so much better. Just a thought.

Adapted from recipe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's about time for kate to get up so i better go to bed. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here you go sonja - i can hardly wait to see the outfit you will make to go with these. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Booties/Roller-Derby-Baby-Booties


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh geez Sam, I am going to have to buy some bigger pants. I want to try all those recipes. :thumbup: 

I looked again and realized that was Aran. lol.

Has been a dull dreary and over cast day here. Last night there was a thunderstorm. Good one too as I can sleep through them and this time I was awakened by it.

Looking forward to hearing about all the things you guys and gals will be up to this weekend.

And those roller skate baby booties are too cute. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Jackie
> I've started a top to go with them
> Here is a picture of Minnie hat and shoes


Very cute, Sonja. So many lucky babies to get all your cute things


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Southern Gal said:


> oh yeah, pictures are coming in from the KAP, i love to see everyone visiting and the yarns oh my. i know its one big gab fest. i see SAM and don't know who the other man is standing by him, thought it might be Aaron. hope their weather is good and they get to do lots and visit lots. one day maybe.
> the Minnie hat and shoes are so cute.
> i am working on Christmas hats for stockings, on number 2 and have several more to go. later


Thank you and
I thought it was Aaron too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, thanks for starting us off again & also for the summary.

Sam, thanks for the great new selection of recipes

It looks like you have quite a selection of yarn on the exchange table


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very cute, Sonja. So many lucky babies to get all your cute things


Thank you Bonnie I'm making a cardi with the cerise yarn I had left . The pattern is an interesting one bobbles in the first row to give it a pointy edge 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, thanks for starting us off again & also for the summary.
> 
> Sam, thanks for the great new selection of recipes
> 
> It looks like you have quite a selection of yarn on the exchange table


I think it looks great too can't wait to see more pictures 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie I'm making a cardi with the cerise yarn I had left . The pattern is an interesting onebobbles in the first row to give it a pointy edge
> Sonja


Sounds interesting, I can't wait to see it.
I haven't picked up my needles since before our trip. I still have buttons to get on the little blue multicolored sweater & to block the cardi I made for mysel. I don't think I'll get either done for a while. By the time I sit down at night I'm too pooped to do anything. 
We just got home, had the kids at the lake for the afternoon. They had a great time getting to know about 20 cousins. The grandchildren of DHs cousins. There are 7 families camping together for a few days, some we don't get to see very often so it's nice to get the young ones together so hopefully the next generation will stay close. We are quite close with them & the kids all call us auntie & uncle even though they are really cousins.
It's about 30 miles to where they are camped & started to rain just before we left& I drove home as DH had a couple of beer, lots of traffic & hard to see, I was glad to get home.
Must get off to bed so i can get lots done tomorrow, I need to do major cleaning & some baking. It's supposed to rain & only be 14C/55F so I won't want to be outside.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i took three crammed grocery sacks of yarn in - brought back probably as much as i took. heidi said that was not the way to get rid of some of your stash. i told her when you got rid of something you had to have something to replace it. she wasn't too sure about that. lol --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, thanks for starting us off again & also for the summary.
> 
> Sam, thanks for the great new selection of recipes
> 
> It looks like you have quite a selection of yarn on the exchange table


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we definitely need a picture of that. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie I'm making a cardi with the cerise yarn I had left . The pattern is an interesting onebobbles in the first row to give it a pointy edge
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now i really do need to go to bed. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

P


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds interesting, I can't wait to see it.
> I haven't picked up my needles since before our trip. I still have buttons to get on the little blue multicolored sweater & to block the cardi I made for mysel. I don't think I'll get either done for a while. By the time I sit down at night I'm too pooped to do anything.
> We just got home, had the kids at the lake for the afternoon. They had a great time getting to know about 20 cousins. The grandchildren of DHs cousins. There are 7 families camping together for a few days, some we don't get to see very often so it's nice to get the young ones together so hopefully the next generation will stay close. We are quite close with them & the kids all call us auntie & uncle even though they are really cousins.
> It's about 30 miles to where they are camped & started to rain just before we left& I drove home as DH had a couple of beer, lots of traffic & hard to see, I was glad to get home.
> Must get off to bed so i can get lots done tomorrow, I need to do major cleaning & some baking. It's supposed to rain & only be 14C/55F so I won't want to be outside.


You are way to busy to do any knitting . Lucky you having such a big family close enough to visit with . I used to have now there is just us and my niece and her 2 . SIL has turned more to her sisters and there families since my brother died which is understandable
Did my cleaning yesterday today I have a hot date with the grass cutter ( lucky me ) as the weather is looking better today and the grass definitly needs cutting 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, what a gorgeous baby. Beautiful smile and a sweet, precious wee one. What joy you must be feeling when holding her. The picture of Harry and Caitlin meeting was so cute. Thanks for starting the new week out for us! I know that is a big relief for Sam.

Budasha, hope your kitty is ok. May she return home healthier.

Kiwifrau, so sorry to hear of your brother's wife's eldest daughter having cancer. Heartbreaking and especially with the small children. This will certainly be a trying time for all of you.

Healing Wishes for PearlOne.

Bonnie, enjoyed the pictures of your trip. My what a lot of motorcycles. Wow, so glad your friend is ok after that harrowing trip, illness and then the accident. That was a long 12 hr. trip and I can just imagine the joy getting into your bed.

Poledra, so glad you arrived safely. Have a wonderful time getting to finally meet many of your KTP friends.

Mel, can't get over how big Gage is now. What a handsome guy.

Sleepless again. Met my friend in Canandaigua and found out she got her new job. We both have the same cold, so figured, what do we have to lose. LOL She wasn't looking for a new one but they wanted her. This will be working with prisoners teaching them to read. She will miss the troubled children she has been working with ibut feels she will be able to make a difference in the lives of these adults and she will get benefits that are so important to her after getting a divorce later in life and now having to work with few benefits. Pay will be better and benefits are fantastic. She said she will actually be safer on this job than the one she has now. Time for me to hit the sack. Hoping all our KAP members are asleep now so they can make the most of their days. Can't believe they got rain, but then the East coast has been getting so much more rain these last few years that it is hard to get it perfect. Hopefully there are enough breaks to enjoy some lovely weather.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Jackie
> I've started a top to go with them
> Here is a picture of Minnie hat and shoes


Those are great fun. I love them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Those are great fun. I love them.


Morning Norma and thank you 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Jackie
> I've started a top to go with them
> Here is a picture of Minnie hat and shoes


They are fabulous Sonja! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja I love the Minnie mouse hat and shoes. So cute
> 
> Is that the table for the yarn swap? Ooooh so much yummy yarn. Has anyone heard from Aran? Hope he is able to meet up with all at the Kap.
> 
> My heart goes out to June's daughter. What a dear she is.


I can see Aran in that picture!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Now for an update...at last: Had my impressions taken for my new dentures should get them one day next week; was at the hospital on Tuesday, OK to take the orthopedic boot off my foot, cracked the joint where the toe attaches to the foot, seems to be healing; all the 10 totes have been emptied and the last items need to find a home; will be working on Christmas boxes next, shouldn't be too bad; finally got the balcony put back together after the pressure washing, it had been delayed a few days; how's the hand projects coming?? on hold, haven't done anything for a few weeks; all this other "stuff" is first. Have been reading the Tea Party however very quickly, must stay focused on this current "clean out". Know many are at the gathering in Ohio, do have a great time, and a safe return home. Would love to see more pictures and identification of the people.That's all for now, until next time...VA Sharon


You have been busy Sharon! Great to hear from you and I hope that foot is fully healed very soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot so when I go to post I can find myself. 👍👍😊😊


Good morning from sunny Surrey. Just baycj from my second gisit to France taking gs1 home. Seems like Ive been away for ages. Nice to be home and to get back to some sort of normality. Gs2 and Lm are coming to stay tonight so it will be lovely to catch up with them. Had a great time with the French gks and LM2 no longer cries at me. In fact she is all smiles now and definitely turning into a right little madam.

Sorry I've not had the time to keep up with you all, but sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

To those in Defiance, have a wonderful time, wish June and I could be with you again. Will be yhinking of you all. Xx.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Purple, it is good to see you :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Purple, it is good to see you :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, it's nice to be back xx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marking my spot. As usual I was reading and post on last weeks and it took me a while to realize that a new week had started. LOL

Thanks Ladies for starting us off.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Jackie
> I've started a top to go with them
> Here is a picture of Minnie hat and shoes


Gorgeous!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot so when I go to post I can find myself. 👍👍😊😊


Enjoying the photos Caren, keep em coming.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> aran in the long hair - jeanette in blue sweatshirt - me in black stripes - paula in the corner. not sure who the lady is at the yarn table. --- sam


thank you thank you sam for the ID 's have fun, but somebody keep sending more pic's


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got this message from Barbara Knapp- She asked me to let you know:
> 
> I had been saying how unfortunate she had had to move:
> I was 5 yrs too young. Besides, financially I would not have been able to stay. I know Mama thought the world of all of you. Eventhough she had not met any of you in person, she consideredyou all dear friends. Please let everyone know that for me. And thank everyone for the lovely sympathy cards.


Aaaw, I really feel for her having to move. Shame.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The picture is from KAP that is on this week hopefully we will get a lot more pictures of them enjoying themselves
> My hat and booties are what I did myself no pattern
> Sonja


You are VERY clever Sonja making things without a pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 1. KAP has been great so far! Kate thanks for starting us off. It is almost 7 am here. Should still be sleeping but awake since 5. We have kept Sam busy! Marking my spot. Time to get up and moving.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam those desserts sound really good. I will have to try the watermelon one &#128077;&#128513; who am I kidding Id like to try all of them &#128513;&#128561;


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i took three crammed grocery sacks of yarn in - brought back probably as much as i took. heidi said that was not the way to get rid of some of your stash. i told her when you got rid of something you had to have something to replace it. she wasn't too sure about that. lol --- sam


I'm sure that is how it works either 😳😳 I usually end up with more than what I've given away :mrgreen:  this time I'll wait to replace it until after November.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot so when I go to post I can find myself. 👍👍😊😊


Had a very nice drive here yesterday and have been busy since we've been here hugging, eating, knitting and classes on drop spindles and Japanese braiding (Kumihimo).

The people in this photo: Linda (my sister in law), GrandmaPaula, Sam's back, me, Aran. More photos to follow. I hope someone got photos of the braided key chains we made last night and of the vendor table that Tina from the alpaca farm brought -- some very pretty yarns, dyes, braiding kits, project bags, etc.

Today we'll have our mini classes and lunch in the meeting room. It's all working out so well---congrats, Tami to a very good job....hope you can enjoy the fruits of your labor.

Mary and Matthew outdid themselves with the fruits and vegetables and I have two new favorite melons. I'll have to ask again about their names, since I've already forgotten them.

Off to the showers and then more merriment...but first some coffee. Love to all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Just baycj from my second gisit to France taking gs1 home. Seems like Ive been away for ages. Nice to be home and to get back to some sort of normality. Gs2 and Lm are coming to stay tonight so it will be lovely to catch up with them. Had a great time with the French gks and LM2 no longer cries at me. In fact she is all smiles now and definitely turning into a right little madam.
> 
> Sorry I've not had the time to keep up with you all, but sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> To those in Defiance, have a wonderful time, wish June and I could be with you again. Will be yhinking of you all. Xx.


Hello Josephine, good to see you. Glad you had a wonderful time with family.

We were just saying how we haven't heard from you in a while. Wish you and June were here again this year too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Enjoying the photos Caren, keep em coming.


I'll post as many as possible. If my ipad would okay nce with the wifi I'd be set. I have to post from my old phone which doesn't have a very good camera at all. Will have to give Jamie a poke get her to post a few pics as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Had a very nice drive here yesterday and have been busy since we've been here hugging, eating, knitting and classes on drop spindles and Japanese braiding (Kumihimo).
> 
> The people in this photo: Linda (my sister in law), GrandmaPaula, Sam's back, me, Aran. More photos to follow. I hope someone got photos of the braided key chains we made last night and of the vendor table that Tina from the alpaca farm brought -- some very pretty yarns, dyes, braiding kits, project bags, etc.
> 
> ...


Good morning Jeanette! Coffee does sound good this morning. Going to head down for some shortly.

Those melons are very good. Thank you Mary and Mathew for such tasty beautiful fruit and veggie trays. As always a delight to see as well as eat.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, chocolate chunk cookies sound divine. 
Looking forward to more pics. Sounds like a fun KAP.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I'll post as many as possible. If my ipad would okay nce with the wifi I'd be set. I have to post from my old phone which doesn't have a very good camera at all. Will have to give Jamie a poke get her to post a few pics as well.


Remind her that she is the roving reporter for us as someone said so lots of pictures .please Loved the traveling posts she sent 
Sonja


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the updates, the recipes and the pictures. Good to enjoy the group from afar. Molly to vet for blood gluc. check, then many tomatoes to get on the freeze drier. They are so good fresh, and hope they will be when dried and eaten this fall and winter. Still have a dog with a green face from spending time harvesting the tiny ones herself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaw, I really feel for her having to move. Shame.


It is not good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the updates, the recipes and the pictures. Good to enjoy the group from afar. Molly to vet for blood gluc. check, then many tomatoes to get on the freeze drier. They are so good fresh, and hope they will be when dried and eaten this fall and winter. Still have a dog with a green face from spending time harvesting the tiny ones herself.


I love fresh picked tomatoes, the description of little Molly with a green face is funny . I'm to late this year but next year I'm planning to grow some vegtables again well if I can come to some agreement with mishka 
I'm sure she thinks the back garden belongs to her . I also think she has a couple of special places were she buries things because if I put a plant near 2certain places she digs them out but leaves them alone else where
Sonja


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> here you go sonja - i can hardly wait to see the outfit you will make to go with these. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Booties/Roller-Derby-Baby-Booties


These are so cute, going to copy and paste hoping I will have time to make them for charity as I don't have any Grandchildren.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Kate, thanks for starting us off again & also for the summary.

Sam, thanks for the great new selection of recipes, lord only knows when I will every have the time to make even a 1/4 of them. Love the new/different idea's for sure.

Have fun all at KTP, sorry to hear you had a thunder storm though. Hope it's nicer weather today for you all.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kate, what a gorgeous baby. Beautiful smile and a sweet, precious wee one. What joy you must be feeling when holding her. The picture of Harry and Caitlin meeting was so cute. Thanks for starting the new week out for us! I know that is a big relief for Sam.
> 
> Budasha, hope your kitty is ok. May she return home healthier.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great day with your friend. You made me laugh at not worrying about catching one another's cold.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Remind her that she is the roving reporter for us as someone said so lots of pictures .please Loved the traveling posts she sent
> Sonja


It was me!!!!
Perhaps I should remind her again to send more photo's, as those of us who couldn't attend love to see all the fun they are having.

She could even send some of her Blue Toenails as well, LOL!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Up to date, now I'm off to paint my 2nd bedroom. Great day for doing it as it's overcast and believe it's meant to rain, but very humid. The A/C is all set to go on when the house becomes too humid for myself.

Hugs to all, Happy Birthday and so many Belated Happy Birthdays, I just never seem to be able to keep up.......


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> It was me!!!!
> Perhaps I should remind her again to send more photo's, as those of us who couldn't attend love to see all the fun they are having.
> 
> She could even send some of her Blue Toenails as well, LOL!


I thought it was you but wasn't a 100% . Yes a picture of every body in the back ground and blue toenails at the front 😄


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> P
> 
> You are way to busy to do any knitting . Lucky you having such a big family close enough to visit with . I used to have now there is just us and my niece and her 2 . SIL has turned more to her sisters and there families since my brother died which is understandable
> Did my cleaning yesterday today I have a hot date with the grass cutter ( lucky me ) as the weather is looking better today and the grass definitly needs cutting
> Sonja


I think I'm getting senile, I said I haven't knit anything :roll: But did start a pair of mitts on the way to Saskatoon the other day. I want to get one more pair done in a little larger size & a few hats so I have a good bag full to give the school when snow comes.

Yes, it's great to have DHs family around, these are all decendents from his favorite uncle. There is lots more family but they don't live close. I grew up surrounded by lots of family in Ontario, we had lots of company as both Grampas lived with us & Dad was youngest of 6 & Mom youngest of 10. Unfortunately I don't see any of my cousins often & my kids don't know them at all. Here I have only my sister & family, my brother & a few relatives from my Step-dads family but they are not a close bunch. 
DH family tried to have a reunion about every 8-10 years so those far away keep in touch a little


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kiwi, sorry to hear about your niece, always seems more terrible when cancer strikes young people, especially when there are small children. 
How s your daughter doing?

Daralene, congrats to your friend on landing a rewarding job with extra benefits. I hope she loves it. Good you could get together without worry about spreading your bug.

Purple, good to see you back. Seems you've been enjoying a great summer.

Kate what a great photo of Kaitlin, such a cutie.

Well, today will definitely be an indoor day. I woke up at 6 am & it hasn't stopped pouring since then. Things in the garden will definitly benefit from the drink so I'm not complaining. Only 12C/54F this morning, what a change. I had to get up & close some windows as the furnace even kicked in 
The rest of the house is still sleeping so I'm quietly reading here.

Looking forward to lots of photos& hope your weather is good for this evenings BBQ


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kiwi, sorry to hear about your niece, always seems more terrible when cancer strikes young people, especially when there are small children.
> How s your daughter doing?
> 
> Daralene, congrats to your friend on landing a rewarding job with extra benefits. I hope she loves it. Good you could get together without worry about spreading your bug.
> ...


She's fine, thanks for asking. Hoping to get together with her next Sat/Sun, she's very busy and it's either one or the other that has something going on whenever we try and set a couple of days aside.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Taking a break from painting, have 4 walls done 3 to go. Yippee!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness, guess who I have been talking to via "Skype". Julie - Lurker 2 way down in Auckland, New Zealand. Goodness we were talking for nearly 1 hour. What a beautiful woman and she's like myself, long gray/white hair. Of course her's is much longer than mine, lol!

What a thrill for myself, she has made my day. Oh I am full of bubbles I'm so excited. KP - KTP is the best.

Now to see if I can connect via "Skype" KTP's gathering at Sam's.......


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Remind her that she is the roving reporter for us as someone said so lots of pictures .please Loved the traveling posts she sent
> Sonja


She is taking time to relax today. This morning we were treated to a display of hot air balloons and a beautiful rainbow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> She is taking time to relax today. This morning we were treated to a display of hot air balloons and a beautiful rainbow.


Please remember when posting the photos, (this is a note to whom so ever) that most of the rest of us need to know who is who!!!
Pretty please!
Not a problem with these ones!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> She is taking time to relax today. This morning we were treated to a display of hot air balloons and a beautiful rainbow.


They are lovely pictures Caren . Used to see hot air balloons all the time in Sweden 
Not seen any for a long time . They look lovely but no way would I go up in one 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely pictures Caren . Used to see hot air balloons all the time in Sweden
> Not seen any for a long time . They look lovely but no way would I go up in one
> Sonja


Thank you !! I love the balloons but not going up in one either


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caren, great photos. Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you !! I love the balloons but not going up in one either


Are you all having a great time Caren 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great avatar, Sonja.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Great avatar, Sonja.


Thank you Norma , you can tell when I get bored with my knitting I start changing things 😊


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lovely pics from this morning Caren.
There is not a chance I would go in a hot air balloon. No way.

Pair for my niece.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gagesmom, Great slippers. You are amazing.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> She is taking time to relax today. This morning we were treated to a display of hot air balloons and a beautiful rainbow.


Beautiful photo's, like others think I would chicken out if offered a ride in a hot air balloon.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Lovely pics from this morning Caren.
> There is not a chance I would go in a hot air balloon. No way.
> 
> Pair for my niece.


Goodness, you are like a machine once you start knitting, you really go at it, lol! Lovely presents for Family & Friends.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Well I am finally finished painting the 2nd bedroom 8 walls in all, well one is really only about 18" wide, but still needs to be painted right!
Still need to do all the trim, that can wait till the Autumn then I will do that or a rainy day. 
Will take a couple of photo's once I have it all set up. I am thrilled with it though, makes the room cleaner in my eyes. Well not now it's a horrendous mess with paintings on the floor the bed all upside down etc., etc.

Have a great day everyone I'm off for a bubble bath - I deserve it....
 :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Well I am finally finished painting the 2nd bedroom 8 walls in all, well one is really only about 18" wide, but still needs to be painted right!
> Still need to do all the trim, that can wait till the Autumn then I will do that or a rainy day.
> Will take a couple of photo's once I have it all set up. I am thrilled with it though, makes the room cleaner in my eyes. Well not now it's a horrendous mess with paintings on the floor the bed all upside down etc., etc.
> 
> ...


 If you like painting I have a few walls that need painting 😄
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caren, great photos. Thank you.


You are very welcome, I have enjoyed very much posting them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are you all having a great time Caren
> Sonja


Having a wonderful time. I have told everyone my news about my next big move. Lots of well wishes from all. 👍😊


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kiwi, you do deserve a bubble bath. Enjoy.
Loved balloons and rainbow.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here you go sonja - i can hardly wait to see the outfit you will make to go with these. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Booties/Roller-Derby-Baby-Booties


Those roller derby baby booties are a real hoot!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Group photo of everyone attending KAP minus Heidi and family. Names will follow this photo.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Having a wonderful time. I have told everyone my news about my next big move. Lots of well wishes from all. 👍😊


Congratulations Caren. I'm so happy for you. Thank you for the photos. I know from experience how busy things are and how tired one can get, so taking the time to take and send photos and comment is not an easy thing to do. Thank you VERY much.

Hope you have the same great weather today that we are having.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Group photo of everyone attending KAP minus Heidi and family. Names will follow this photo.


Thanks for posting. Great to see so many men there, I'm actually surprised.
I hope the weather is good to you all and that you all aren't buying too much wool etc., etc.
Enjoy yourselves and don't eat and drink too much.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks for posting. Great to see so many men there, I'm actually surprised.
> I hope the weather is good to you all and that you all aren't buying too much wool etc., etc.
> Enjoy yourselves and don't eat and drink too much.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Your room must look lovely. Can't wait to see your photos of it. Your place always looks so lovely.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Congratulations Caren. Thank you for the photos. I know from experience how busy things are and how tired one can get, so taking the time to take and send photos and comment is not an easy thing to do. Thank you VERY much.
> 
> Hope you have the same great weather today that we are having.


You are most welcome I enjoy posting and sharing with everyone that couldn't be here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, what a gorgeous family you have. A year sure makes a difference in the size of your grandchildren!!! Hope you have some bulldogs to keep the boys away, as your granddaughter is so beautiful.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Awesome pics Caren. Tell everyone I am waving hi and it is awesome to see so many there. &#128075;


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks for posting. Great to see so many men there, I'm actually surprised.
> I hope the weather is good to you all and that you all aren't buying too much wool etc., etc.
> Enjoy yourselves and don't eat and drink too much.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


You are welcome. The men are here every year, it is nice to see them. I didn't buy but only one skein of wool. I have to downsize a lot more before November.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Awesome pics Caren. Tell everyone I am waving hi and it is awesome to see so many there. 👋


Thank you and I will tell everyone!! 👍👍👍


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Group photo of everyone attending KAP minus Heidi and family. Names will follow this photo.


Just took a second peek and there another photo popped up. What a lovely family Sam, bet you are proud.
Is that 3 grandsons I am counting. Lucky you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> You are welcome. The men are here every year, it is nice to see them. I didn't buy but only one skein of wool. I have to downsize a lot more before November.


Hard not buying, I myself always try to make a detour around the wool sections in the stores as I have "SO" much wool and really have to get cracking into making something.

:thumbup:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just marking my space so I can follow along.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi there how are you doing?


pearlone said:


> Just marking my space so I can follow along.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

That is a large crowd of people at the KAP(?)! Must be a really fun time.
Today I had a very relaxing day ,our daughters took me to the beach with them and daughter #1's children (Our Grands &#128525
I sat worked on hat number two and had a laugh watching the grands dig a big whole in the sand looking for water


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we got 3/10ths of an inch gary said - today was another beautiful summer day. everyone left here around ten or so - heidi and family and phyllis and i were sitting outside talking - quite pleasant - but i was tired - will check in here and then to bed before too long and earlier than it was last night.

i wish all of you could have been here this weekend - we had a stupendous time - lots of talk and laugher and food. lots of food. more later. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Kate, what a gorgeous baby. Beautiful smile and a sweet, precious wee one. What joy you must be feeling when holding her. The picture of Harry and Caitlin meeting was so cute. Thanks for starting the new week out for us! I know that is a big relief for Sam.
> 
> Budasha, hope your kitty is ok. May she return home healthier.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Kiwifrau congrats on getting your room painted ! I'm really not a good painter just ask my husband &#128556; only tried to paint a dresser once had more paint on me and the garage floor than any where else.
Can't help if there are too many distractions &#128563;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can hardly wait to see the top you made to go with them. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Morning Norma and thank you
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah - you are back - glad you had good times in france but it is always good to get home. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Just baycj from my second gisit to France taking gs1 home. Seems like Ive been away for ages. Nice to be home and to get back to some sort of normality. Gs2 and Lm are coming to stay tonight so it will be lovely to catch up with them. Had a great time with the French gks and LM2 no longer cries at me. In fact she is all smiles now and definitely turning into a right little madam.
> 
> Sorry I've not had the time to keep up with you all, but sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> To those in Defiance, have a wonderful time, wish June and I could be with you again. Will be yhinking of you all. Xx.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the lady i didn't identify was jeanette's mother-in-law linda - s super nice lady. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> thank you thank you sam for the ID 's have fun, but somebody keep sending more pic's


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Marking my spot.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh my goodness, guess who I have been talking to via "Skype". Julie - Lurker 2 way down in Auckland, New Zealand. Goodness we were talking for nearly 1 hour. What a beautiful woman and she's like myself, long gray/white hair. Of course her's is much longer than mine, lol!
> 
> What a thrill for myself, she has made my day. Oh I am full of bubbles I'm so excited. KP - KTP is the best.
> 
> Now to see if I can connect via "Skype" KTP's gathering at Sam's.......


Technology is really quite amazing. When I think of Skype, I think of the old Jetsons cartoon & their video phone, we are almost there minus the flying cars & robot maids :lol: Well except for Daralenes Roomba


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Caren, thanks for posting pictures, sure a great crowd there. 
Did I miss something, did you tell us where you're moving?

Sam, what a great looking family. Heidi sure looks like her mom & her daughter are looks like her.

Kiwi, looking forward to seeing photos of your rooms when they are done.

Well, I managed to kill a whole bunch of dust bunnies today, lol. I think some in the basement were even dust jackrabbits they were so huge. :roll: I'm still not done with the cleaning but got the basement & guest room cleaned & floors washed upstairs & down so put a good dent in it. No bad considering I Ran over to a friends this morning for tea as she wanted me to see her new flooring which is beautiful & we went to visit friends this evening who are at their cabin. 
It has rained almost all day, we had 1.3 inches when DH last checked the guage but have had quite a bit more since. The road to Turtle lake was quite an adventure this evening after all the rain, what a muddy mess of ruts & pot holes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearlone, great to see you back, are you feeling better?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Having a wonderful time. I have told everyone my news about my next big move. Lots of well wishes from all. 👍😊


Are you getting excited about moving , it won't be long now the next few month will just fly past 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Lovely pics from this morning Caren.
> There is not a chance I would go in a hot air balloon. No way.
> 
> Pair for my niece.


More lovely slippers Mel , they look great


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Group photo of everyone attending KAP minus Heidi and family. Names will follow this photo.


Thank you Caren for the pictures I'm putting names to people 
Lovely picture of Sam and his family . I'm guessing the lady on the end is Phyllis 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pearlone said:


> Just marking my space so I can follow along.


Nice to see you , hoping you are feeling a whole lot better now 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> That is a large crowd of people at the KAP(?)! Must be a really fun time.
> Today I had a very relaxing day ,our daughters took me to the beach with them and daughter #1's children (Our Grands 😍)
> I sat worked on hat number two and had a laugh watching the grands dig a big whole in the sand looking for water


What a lovely picture , children sure can dig when they want , my youngest was always digging to Australia 😄 I love the beach must try and get there soon as I haven't been in ages 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> can hardly wait to see the top you made to go with them. --- sam


Thank you Sam I took a little detour as I am just finishing a red pair of Mary Janes to go with hat as I want to make a red/white outfit . I'm thinking white dress and red coat


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, thanks for posting pictures, sure a great crowd there.
> Did I miss something, did you tell us where you're moving?
> 
> Sam, what a great looking family. Heidi sure looks like her mom & her daughter are looks like her.
> ...


Looks like while most are having fun you and I have been CLEANING .not one of my favourite hobbies . But I do like admiring when everywhere is clean and sparkling . Would really like to know where all the dust comes from and why it likes to make itself at home in my house. At least you have had some fun 
Love the name of the lake are there any turtles in it 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Jackie
> I've started a top to go with them
> Here is a picture of Minnie hat and shoes


Adorable😊


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Having a wonderful time. I have told everyone my news about my next big move. Lots of well wishes from all. 👍😊


Thanks for sharing more photos....

Mmmm??? Big move? Sounds pretty exciting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The is a tradition at KAP that every Friday night we have a thunder and lightening storm. Well this year the tradition continues, it is 11:30 and anout 15 minutes ago it started raining with lightening following. Just when I was thinking the thunder would elude there were a few distant rumbles. ☔☔⚡⚡🌀


What are you all going to do if you dont get your Friday night thunder storm one year?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here you go sonja - i can hardly wait to see the outfit you will make to go with these. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Booties/Roller-Derby-Baby-Booties


Thanks for the recipes- but an even bigger thanks for the cute booties.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the updates, the recipes and the pictures. Good to enjoy the group from afar. Molly to vet for blood gluc. check, then many tomatoes to get on the freeze drier. They are so good fresh, and hope they will be when dried and eaten this fall and winter. Still have a dog with a green face from spending time harvesting the tiny ones herself.


How nice of the dog to harvest them for you.Think of all the work she saved you. lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> She is taking time to relax today. This morning we were treated to a display of hot air balloons and a beautiful rainbow.


Just for you lot I'm sure


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> She is taking time to relax today. This morning we were treated to a display of hot air balloons and a beautiful rainbow.


Gorgeous photos!! Of course so are the ones of our KAP friends.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Just marking my space so I can follow along.


Yay!! So glad you are feeling well enough to post.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I no longer have a sore throat. Wow, amazing. LOL Will be here for DH's surgery and follow-up visit and take friend out for congratulations dinner, go to premier of movie that DGS's are in. Danny has the bigger part, not speaking, but whenever it shows the star as a little boy it will be DGS and DGS #2 is at one of the birthday parties, so they are both in it. Will try and get down and take care of mom for a bit once all this is over.

Got a call from the grandchildren. They were in Disneyland Thursday and San Francisco Friday, yesterday to the Redwoods on their way to Oregon. What an amazing trip for them. The phone signal wasn't good so I didn't hear from them for long but it was so exciting to get the call!!

Know all of you are having a wonderful time at KAP. Celebrate life, friendships, and knitting together. Of course we celebrate Sam for all the work he does getting us going each week and sharing his family with us. What a great guy!!!! And of course, what a great family he has. Here's for fabulous weather for you today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, got quite a laugh about the dust rabbits. Speaking of Roomba, I got a wet/dry vacuum for the garage and it is so wonderful to be getting the garage cleaner. Haven't done much lately, but should get back to it soon. Love it. I have dirt bears out there. It sure is fun getting things slowly in shape, if only I didn't mess it up so quickly.

Sonja, how is your son feeling after his chemo treatment? I love, love, love your Minnie Mouse knitting.

Mel, wow, great knitting and there are going to be some lucky friends getting those. Nothing like warm feet!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, got quite a laugh about the dust rabbits. Speaking of Roomba, I got a wet/dry vacuum for the garage and it is so wonderful to be getting the garage cleaner. Haven't done much lately, but should get back to it soon. Love it. I have dirt bears out there. It sure is fun getting things slowly in shape, if only I didn't mess it up so quickly.
> 
> Sonja, how is your son feeling after his chemo treatment? I love, love, love your Minnie Mouse knitting.
> 
> Mel, wow, great knitting and there are going to be some lucky friends getting those. Nothing like warm feet!!!


Flyty1n, too cute with the dog helping harvest the tomatoes. I know those dried tomatoes will be so tasty. Hope all is ok now with your little sick one. Diabetes is such a problem but wonderful that you caught it. Our pets are so special and give so much love. It is difficult to see them sick.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Kiwi - what is skype, how are you connected? Is it free?? This is something new to me. VA Sharon


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Finished hat number two &#128516; can't wait to hear about the reactions from the two surprised little men !


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Don't know how the picture got turned


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Don't know how the picture got turned


It's still lovely . Someone is going to be happy 
Sonja


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bubba Love, doesn't matter if the picture is turned, it is a darlling hat. you are very creative.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Anyone heard from. Betty recently . I was just wondering how she is 
Sonja


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Technology is really quite amazing. When I think of Skype, I think of the old Jetsons cartoon & their video phone, we are almost there minus the flying cars & robot maids :lol: Well except for Daralenes Roomba


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
By the way I have a Roomba as many others of course, but love, love mine.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

vabchnonnie said:


> Kiwi - what is skype, how are you connected? Is it free?? This is something new to me. VA Sharon


"Skype" is a software program.

As long as you have an Internet connection, which you obviously do to send and use KP. All you do is "Google" "Skype" and download the program. Yes it is "FREE", of course you can sign up for their long distance phone calls but ignore that.

You can call anywhere in the "World" to Family and Friends and talk via video to them. 
Of course they also need to download the program. 
It's so much fun when one is able to talk face to face with whomever.

Think of it as if you are sitting at the table enjoying a conversation while drinking coffee or tea and your friend/sister or daughter is right there in the room with you. 
Oh I have so much fun and love when I talk to my Family or Friends. Mind you I sometimes talk for hours, lol! Just ask Julie - Lurker 2.

You can even look for Family or Friends by doing a search through "Skype" once you have downloaded the program. Believe you can do it by their email address or their user name.

If you need anymore info, would be glad to help you out.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> Finished hat number two 😄 can't wait to hear about the reactions from the two surprised little men !


Would also love to see a photo of them wearing them. Lovely work to by the way.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> Finished hat number two 😄 can't wait to hear about the reactions from the two surprised little men !


Great. They will be thrilled!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sam don't over do it, I'm sure it's exhausting for you and probably most of the others, but enjoy and love seeing the photo's. We all are, so lovely everyone getting together like this.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Looks like while most are having fun you and I have been CLEANING .not one of my favourite hobbies . But I do like admiring when everywhere is clean and sparkling . Would really like to know where all the dust comes from and why it likes to make itself at home in my house. At least you have had some fun
> Love the name of the lake are there any turtles in it
> Sonja


I think there were turtles there at one time but I've never seen any. I don't go to that lake often as the beaches aren't as nice as others but DH & sons go there to fish. It's about 20 miles. Brightsand is only 12 miles away, it is said to have the best beaches in the province, about 3 miles of them but it is COLD, spring fed, that's where my kids took swimming lessons. Loon Lake s about 30 miles, that's where my son & family go to his in-laws cabin, there are actually 3 or 4 lakes connected there. Lots of loons too.
We camp at Lac Des Isles, nice beach, treat fishing, it's a huge deep lake. If the roads were normal it's about an hour away but the highway has gone back to gravel & is more of a goat trail. We are so lucky to have so many lakes nearby, probably at least a dozen more smaller ones that we don't bother to go to much. DH sometimes goes to them to fish.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba love, cute hats, your GKs will love them. I made a hat & mitts for GD, she wouldn't take the hat off for days.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think there were turtles there at one time but I've never seen any. I don't go to that lake often as the beaches aren't as nice as others but DH & sons go there to fish. It's about 20 miles. Brightsand is only 12 miles away, it is said to have the best beaches in the province, about 3 miles of them but it is COLD, spring fed, that's where my kids took swimming lessons. Loon Lake s about 30 miles, that's where my son & family go to his in-laws cabin, there are actually 3 or 4 lakes connected there. Lots of loons too.
> We camp at Lac Des Isles, nice beach, treat fishing, it's a huge deep lake. If the roads were normal it's about an hour away but the highway has gone back to gravel & is more of a goat trail. We are so lucky to have so many lakes nearby, probably at least a dozen more smaller ones that we don't bother to go to much. DH sometimes goes to them to fish.


 I too learned to swim in a cold lake , lots of lakes in Sweden roughly 96 000
Where I lived they even built a man made one just outside of the town centre along with indoor and out door pools .the perfect lake for me , no soggy bottom , fish or snakes It was and still is a very beautiful and popular place to go in the summer months they have extended it over the years and added water slides and them big plastic balls that you can get inside of . Lot of fun but very difficult to stand up in on water especially when you get the giggles
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Hi Everyone. Just got home from a weekend visit to DD#1 in Lincs. Three hour drive, which I know is nothing to some of you in the US but it's plenty for me! Just catching up on all of you at KTP - loving the pictures. Keep 'em coming!
Thanks for getting things started this week Kate and thanks Sam for even finding time to post. never mind all those great recipes.
Martina I'm so pleased the end is in sight for you at last. Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for a swift conclusion and you can at last get moved and settled.
Julie thanks for the update on Barb Knapp. I feel so sorry that she has to move so soon after losing her Mother.
Purple good to see you back from France once more.
I'm not sure where the last three weeks have gone but tomorrow I have a whole day at home to do whatever I like. Think I have a date with a duster and vacuum cleaner. Ooh I really know how to have a good time!
I guess by now KAP is just about over so travel safely all of you. Looking forward to lots more pictures.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Flyty1n, too cute with the dog helping harvest the tomatoes. I know those dried tomatoes will be so tasty. Hope all is ok now with your little sick one. Diabetes is such a problem but wonderful that you caught it. Our pets are so special and give so much love. It is difficult to see them sick.


Thanks for your kind words. She is stable in weight and now we are trying 0.5 unit of insulin x2 daily as her blood sugar was low normal again. The tomatoes are drying and the vet said that 1-4 a day of the tiny ones will not do her harm. I will try to get them harvested before she does, as she grabs and pulls and makes a mess of the bushes.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

well, we just got in from lunch after church and its heating back up again. ugh!!! 
so someone will have to tell us what your itinerary has been for each day. send pics of everyone, are you doing cook outs in yard, is everyone staying in hotels or motor homes. i am enjoying hearing about it and seeing the familiar faces. Sam you have a nice looking family.
i finished hat #2 last night. so i am going to try to figure out how to do cables, the hat i want to do for chels has them and a band around the base. i am not sure which type of cable needle i need. i saw two different styles.
everyone be careful traveling home.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thank you for pics. Glad KAP such fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hi Everyone. Just got home from a weekend visit to DD#1 in Lincs. Three hour drive, which I know is nothing to some of you in the US but it's plenty for me! Just catching up on all of you at KTP - loving the pictures. Keep 'em coming!
> Thanks for getting things started this week Kate and thanks Sam for even finding time to post. never mind all those great recipes.
> Martina I'm so pleased the end is in sight for you at last. Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for a swift conclusion and you can at last get moved and settled.
> Julie thanks for the update on Barb Knapp. I feel so sorry that she has to move so soon after losing her Mother.
> ...


That was the least I could do. A month is no time at all in that sort of situation. 
I am wondering when the bulk of reports will happen from KAP. I waited over half an hour yesterday on Skype, but nobody at all, apart from me was online. I am wondering if Tami again muddled the time zone, or were people just so busy with what ever.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Did I miss reports from our KP'ers!! And was Caren moving somewhere?
Our company just left so now to scrub a few floors and do up some laundry. Nice when I get it done here and not drag it back and forth. Our front came through during the night and we are nice and cool and peaceful today. Just great!! If things would slow so I could just knit!!! 
Drive safe all going home!,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was the least I could do. A month is no time at all in that sort of situation.
> I am wondering when the bulk of reports will happen from KAP. I waited over half an hour yesterday on Skype, but nobody at all, apart from me was online. I am wondering if Tami again muddled the time zone, or were people just so busy with what ever.


I think I read somewhere that they had problems with the Internet not sure were 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think I read somewhere that they had problems with the Internet not sure were
> Sonja


I just got a PM from Tami, apparently Skype failed to connect them to Margaret, and as I had suspected I was just forgotten, along with Cathy in Geelong.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Spider said:


> Did I miss reports from our KP'ers!! And was Caren moving somewhere?
> Our company just left so now to scrub a few floors and do up some laundry. Nice when I get it done here and not drag it back and forth. Our front came through during the night and we are nice and cool and peaceful today. Just great!! If things would slow so I could just knit!!!
> Drive safe all going home!,


Caren is moving she has told everyone at KAP so I would surmise she will tell everyone else when she posts again


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just got home from the KAP. Really a good time. Thanks again, Tami, for all of your hard work and to Sam and his family for their wonderful hospitality. The goody bag items and the generosity of food and sharing of talents in demonstration classes were fantastic. I especially loved the idea of spending Friday afternoon and part of Saturday in our A/C meeting room visiting, knitting, crocheting, other crafts and of course, Eating!

Ohio Joy did a wonderful job of facilitating a walk down memory lane of our wonderful June and saying a prayer before we ate. Very touching and some tears from many of us. Still miss her very much.

I have to go back and read through the recipes and see what else is happening on KP. 

It was great meeting some new people at the KAP and again visiting with those who have come to KAP previously.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got a PM from Tami, apparently Skype failed to connect them to Margaret, and as I had suspected I was just forgotten, along with Cathy in Geelong.


That was a shame would have been nice to have a chat with everyone


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That was a shame would have been nice to have a chat with everyone


It was a disappointment, it would have been nice to have met up with folks, but not to be.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a disappointment, it would have been nice to have met up with folks, but not to be.


So how are you feeling now Julie any better . Is the weather co operating and staying dry . Here it's been another lovely day .i think we have been really lucky this summer compared to other parts of the UK I have been in the garden trying to tidy it up a bit . Have decided I'm going to have to dig up a lot of plants as they are taking over the borders 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So how are you feeling now Julie any better . Is the weather co operating and staying dry . Here it's been another lovely day .i think we have been really lucky this summer compared to other parts of the UK I have been in the garden trying to tidy it up a bit . Have decided I'm going to have to dig up a lot of plants as they are taking over the borders
> Sonja


The cold has largely cleared, thank goodness. The SPCA has a couple of cat traps in the garden so Ringo can't go out yet. I wonder what the weather has been like for Chris (Kathleendoris) she is also on the east- but eastern Scotland has been pretty lousy! I don't think Kate has had much better on the west. I imagine you are in for the night now!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The cold has largely cleared, thank goodness. The SPCA has a couple of cat traps in the garden so Ringo can't go out yet. I wonder what the weather has been like for Chris (Kathleendoris) she is also on the east- but eastern Scotland has been pretty lousy! I don't think Kate has had much better on the west. I imagine you are in for the night now!


Yes I ve not long got in from walking the dog and that's it now . I have a pile of ironing as Did some laundry but it can wait till tomorrow. So I'm sat here with knitting , iPad and a coffee


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Did I miss something? I only got a few pictures, maybe 4 or 5, from KAP? I am so looking forward to see the pictures of the projects, etc. I would so like to be able to attend but it is not to be so I have to do with pictures. I know that you had a wonderful time.
Love to all, Marilyn


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Julie, how is your new housemate working out?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Julie, how is your new housemate working out?


She is keen to learn to knit, and cooked tea last night- which is good. We had naan bread, and a curry with hard-boiled eggs and onion- simple but tasty.
I have cast on and worked a few rows garter stitch, we will work on it once she has woken up!
Thanks for asking!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you for the lovely comments of the minion hats . I have made them for my sister in laws grandsons . So they will surprise my niece and her boys &#128522;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Out with Greg and Gage this afternoon for a few groceries. It is hot out :thumbdown: I woke with a headache this morning and the heat did not help. Also my left leg did not want to cooperate with me. I know every day is different when recovering. Thinking positive and thanking God that I am still here. :thumbup:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

We are just back from watching a little man get baptized . He was a foster baby in our home. We got him when he was only four hours old!
He was with us until he turned 11/2. If we were younger we would of adopted him .
He has an awesome Dad and Mom ,we get to be his Papa and Nana &#128525;
That was sure a hard time for us after he moved.
We had another little man that we looked after from October -June . We will see him this coming Friday !
My husband and I look after medically fragile babies for the children's aid.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

You take care of yourself gagesmom . Yes it is really hot here to 32 degrees c out there.
Would of been another great day to go to Sauble Beach !


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Hat I made for grandson #1


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Back of hat


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Grandson #2 hat


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Side


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

#2 's is still kind of big but he loves it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> #2 's is still kind of big but he loves it


They look quite amazing, Bubba!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> Side


WOW! They are really stunning. Thanks for posting.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Take care of yourself, Melody.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you ladies. 

Bubba Love...GGod bless you and your husband for loving those little babies. :thumbup: 

Your hats are awesome


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy girl!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> We are just back from watching a little man get baptized . He was a foster baby in our home. We got him when he was only four hours old!
> He was with us until he turned 11/2. If we were younger we would of adopted him .
> He has an awesome Dad and Mom ,we get to be his Papa and Nana 😍
> That was sure a hard time for us after he moved.
> ...


What a wonderful job you are doing. Sad to give up that baby I'm sure, but it's great that he now has a wonderful Dad, Mom, Papa and Nana. I'm sure you feel honoured to be his Nana and Papa and you will be able to watch him grow up first hand.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They look quite amazing, Bubba!


I think your hats look amazing too 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Happy girl!


So cute, she always looks so happy. Is she like that all the time?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Happy girl!


She is gorgeous Kate 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I too learned to swim in a cold lake , lots of lakes in Sweden roughly 96 000
> Where I lived they even built a man made one just outside of the town centre along with indoor and out door pools .the perfect lake for me , no soggy bottom , fish or snakes It was and still is a very beautiful and popular place to go in the summer months they have extended it over the years and added water slides and them big plastic balls that you can get inside of . Lot of fun but very difficult to stand up in on water especially when you get the giggles
> Sonja


Sounds like a fun place. My son told me he can't believe I was so mean to make them take lessons there. At least if you learn in that water you are prepared if you fall out of a boat unlike learning in a pool that's warm
I just looked & 12% of Saskatchewan is covered by water, we have 100,000 lakes.
We have no snakes in our lakes that I'm aware of but some have blood suckers, yuk!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> They look quite amazing, Bubba!


I thought so, too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> We are just back from watching a little man get baptized . He was a foster baby in our home. We got him when he was only four hours old!
> He was with us until he turned 11/2. If we were younger we would of adopted him .
> He has an awesome Dad and Mom ,we get to be his Papa and Nana 😍
> That was sure a hard time for us after he moved.
> ...


I'm am amazed at those who can take babies & then have to give them back. I think I would be attached & so heartbroken to give them up. Wonderful that you still get to see them. God has a special place for wonderful people like you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy girl!


What a puddgie little cutie, I can't believe how she's growing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubba, wonderful hats.
Mellie, hope you feel better.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> So cute, she always looks so happy. Is she like that all the time?


She is a very good wee thing, although she can have quite a glower! (Frown)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just had an email from Sandi- (AZ Sticks) Alan is so much better, they are really busy- she sends her love to everyone at the KTP.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just had an email from Sandi- (AZ Sticks) Alan is so much better, they are really busy- she sends her love to everyone at the KTP.


So glad to hear that Alan is doing better - hope that Sandi is doing okay also. I miss hearing from her on here, but I am able to catch up with her from time to time on Facebook and email.

So sorry that Skype didn't happen.

Has anyone heard from PearlOne or Bulldog? I worry about how they're doing.

Daralene - we missed you and Bill being at the KAP, but certainly understand. Glad to hear that your throat is so much better = hope the rest of the crud goes away also.

KAP - safe travels to all of you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> So glad to hear that Alan is doing better - hope that Sandi is doing okay also. I miss hearing from her on here, but I am able to catch up with her from time to time on Facebook and email.
> 
> So sorry that Skype didn't happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

What a little cutie KateB ! I love to watch their little expressions .
It is very hard when the babies leave Bonnie but I have a great support group of caring ,praying friends . 
I also try to tell myself to think of the gift of having the little sweetie to love and pray for while with me and even after. Some of the hardest things to go through are the tests and surgeries (sp?) . My husband just can't stand to see tubes and lines in the little ones.
My grandchildren love the little ones that are at Baba & Papa's


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I had a wonderful time at the KAP and got home early this afternoon. As many at the KAP know my air conditioning quit and it was very hot driving out on Friday but I got back here before it got really hot. I so enjoyed seeing everyone again but I'm sorry I didn't get to see Julie and Margaret on Skype. we were right there and when it was time it wouldn't come on. KPers make some AWESOME food!! 
I hope all got home safely and routines get back to normal soon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Jamie and I will be setting off for home early tomorrow morning. I looked out the window of our hotel room and couldn't help but notice how beautiful the sunset is. Figured I'd share it with everyone. I do have photos still to share but will wait until I get home.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy girl!


What a little sweetheart she is. Love her dark hair. My Sara-Mae had black hair when she was born, at six weeks it turned blonde what seemed like over night. It is still a dark blonde.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Caren is moving she has told everyone at KAP so I would surmise she will tell everyone else when she posts again


 I am moving to England in November, I am very excited it has been very hard to keep quiet until the KAP. When I was there last James asked me to marry him, I have accepted. I was told the look of surprise on my face was priceless. my children are all happy for me and are okay with my move. Seth has told me I must leave aunt Jamie here.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Congratulations Nana Caren &#128141;&#128144;&#128151;


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Prayers for happiness and health for you and your man! 
And of course a smooth move &#128522;


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> What are you all going to do if you dont get your Friday night thunder storm one year?


It would just be strange if there was no Friday night thunder storm for KAP.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are you getting excited about moving , it won't be long now the next few month will just fly past
> Sonja


I am getting very excited about the move. We are counting down the weeks now, right now it still seems so far off.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I had a wonderful time at the KAP and got home early this afternoon. As many at the KAP know my air conditioning quit and it was very hot driving out on Friday but I got back here before it got really hot. I so enjoyed seeing everyone again but I'm sorry I didn't get to see Julie and Margaret on Skype. we were right there and when it was time it wouldn't come on. KPers make some AWESOME food!!
> I hope all got home safely and routines get back to normal soon.


Hope your car A/C is fixable without too much hassle or cost. It sure was good to see you, and yes!! KPer's sure rustle up some good grub!!! Thanks to all the people who donated time & money to make it a very memorable event!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie and I will be setting off for home early tomorrow morning. I looked out the window of our hotel room and couldn't help but notice how beautiful the sunset is. Figured I'd share it with everyone. I do have photos still to share but will wait until I get home.


Beautiful!!! I have some photos of the balloons in the sky and will post one when I can. Was great seeing you and Jamie!! Safe travels tomorrow. Tell Amy "hi" and thanks to you, Jamie, Amy & Grant for the food and gift bag items.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am moving to England in November, I am very excited it has been very hard to keep quiet until the KAP. When I was there last James asked me to marry him, I have accepted. I was told the look of surprise on my face was priceless. my children are all happy for me and are okay with my move. Seth has told me I must leave aunt Jamie here.


You should see Caren's face when she talks of James and their plans to marry and live in England....she is absolutely beaming!!

PurpleFi and LondonGirl, etc....you all were talking about a UK KAP---you have a fantastic candidate for the organizer headed your way.

Congrats again Caren & James!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful!!! I have some photos of the balloons in the sky and will post one when I can. Was great seeing you and Jamie!! Safe travels tomorrow. Tell Amy "hi" and thanks to you, Jamie, Amy & Grant for the food and gift bag items.


It was good to see you too. James and I will do our best to be at KAP next year. Oh goodie I didn't get many photo of the balloons. I will pass on the thanks to all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You should see Caren's face when she talks of James and their plans to marry and live in England....she is absolutely beaming!!
> 
> PurpleFi and LondonGirl, etc....you all were talking about a UK KAP---you have a fantastic candidate for the organizer headed your way.
> 
> Congrats again Caren & James!!


Jeanette you. Are making me blush all over again. It is because I am very happy, it was very unexpected when James and I found each other.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you for the update, Julie. Many of us feel we have lost a dear friend in June's passing. I hope that Barbara is able to find somewhere suitable soon.


From me too.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> I am moving to England in November, I am very excited it has been very hard to keep quiet until the KAP. When I was there last James asked me to marry him, I have accepted. I was told the look of surprise on my face was priceless. my children are all happy for me and are okay with my move. Seth has told me I must leave aunt Jamie here.


Congratulations, goodness what a surprise. Wishing both of you, many years of happiness.
What about a photo of the 2 of you so the rest of us can see who the lucky man is.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy girl!


She looks lovley and alert.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Caren is moving she has told everyone at KAP so I would surmise she will tell everyone else when she posts again


She hasn't said where yet as far as I know but I'm guessing Sonjas way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Congratulations, goodness what a surprise. Wishing both of you, many years of happiness.
> What about a photo of the 2 of you so the rest of us can see who the lucky man is.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


Get ready...he's pretty darn good looking and has a very kind face and friendly eyes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am moving to England in November, I am very excited it has been very hard to keep quiet until the KAP. When I was there last James asked me to marry him, I have accepted. I was told the look of surprise on my face was priceless. my children are all happy for me and are okay with my move. Seth has told me I must leave aunt Jamie here.


Congratulations Caren- you will miss the family but what an exciting time for you.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Congratulations Nana Caren!!!?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am moving to England in November, I am very excited it has been very hard to keep quiet until the KAP. When I was there last James asked me to marry him, I have accepted. I was told the look of surprise on my face was priceless. my children are all happy for me and are okay with my move. Seth has told me I must leave aunt Jamie here.


Congratulations, Caren! That is wonderful news.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Congratulations, goodness what a surprise. Wishing both of you, many years of happiness.
> What about a photo of the 2 of you so the rest of us can see who the lucky man is.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


Thank you very much for both of us.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> She hasn't said where yet as far as I know but I'm guessing Sonjas way.


I will be moving to West Yorkshire, I think I'll be about 90 minutes from Sonja. I could be wrong it was a while back when I looked it up.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am hoping that most of these pages are pictures! Matthew and I made it home safely tonight around 9 PM. We had a lovely time again this year. Matthew thanked me for bringing him along once again. He did awesome this year. My yarn monster now has a craft he loves that uses the yarn. Kumihimo(Sp?) was the only workshop Matthew took and he kept raiding the swap tables for yarn to make his projects with. He has an eye for color and has fallen in love with this project. He was delighted to get a white elephant gift with yarn and pendents so he can make some necklaces. He said he thanked Nittergma twice because he was so delighted. He actually approached some of our KTP members to ask questions without being encouraged by mom. That was huge. Tami-take note of that because I was delightly shocked when he approached you for help in finishing off his 2nd piece. Matthew also informed me that he randomly went around and slipped the bear holding a fish card into people's belongings, so if you wonder how it got there-Matthew wanted to share it with some people to get rid of the rest of his older cards. He was very random about this so no hard feelings if you didn't get one slipped in on you. He is already talking about the next KAP!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Get ready...he's pretty darn good looking and has a very kind face and friendly eyes.


His eyes were the first thing I noticed, he is very kind. ge will blush when I show him all the well wishes from everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will be moving to West Yorkshire, I think I'll be about 90 minutes from Sonja. I could be wrong it was a while back when I looked it up.


I know its the same area- but not how far apart. Its a lovely area. But then I love England and have never been to the US so can't compare. And I have a soft spot for that area in the UK as well as my grnadfather came from the area (nearer to Sonja I think).
But then again I love Scotland as well- we suspect some family ties there through Grandpa but we don't know for sure. The border was very fluid for a long time as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> I am moving to England in November, I am very excited it has been very hard to keep quiet until the KAP. When I was there last James asked me to marry him, I have accepted. I was told the look of surprise on my face was priceless. my children are all happy for me and are okay with my move. Seth has told me I must leave aunt Jamie here.


Congratulations to both of you. May that white elephant bring you great luck today and every day. You certainly do need to leave someone who greatly loves and looks after Seth back her in the states. Jamie that is an honor.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am hoping that most of these pages are pictures! Matthew and I made it home safely tonight around 9 PM. We had a lovely time again this year. Matthew thanked me for bringing him along once again. He did awesome this year. My yarn monster now has a craft he loves that uses the yarn. Kumihimo(Sp?) was the only workshop Matthew took and he kept raiding the swap tables for yarn to make his projects with. He has an eye for color and has fallen in love with this project. He was delighted to get a white elephant gift with yarn and pendents so he can make some necklaces. He said he thanked Nittergma twice because he was so delighted. He actually approached some of our KTP members to ask questions without being encouraged by mom. That was huge. Tami-take note of that because I was delightly shocked when he approached you for help in finishing off his 2nd piece. Matthew also informed me that he randomly went around and slipped the bear holding a fish card into people's belongings, so if you wonder how it got there-Matthew wanted to share it with some people to get rid of the rest of his older cards. He was very random about this so no hard feelings if you didn't get one slipped in on you. He is already talking about the next KAP!


Matthew seemed very relaxed and comfortable with us...he even asked me to help him straighten out some yarn to be able to cut it into evenly sized strips. It was great seeing him and he's a full-fledged member of TP.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Happy girl!


Awe!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bubba...Those hats awe so awesome.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am hoping that most of these pages are pictures! Matthew and I made it home safely tonight around 9 PM. We had a lovely time again this year. Matthew thanked me for bringing him along once again. He did awesome this year. My yarn monster now has a craft he loves that uses the yarn. Kumihimo(Sp?) was the only workshop Matthew took and he kept raiding the swap tables for yarn to make his projects with. He has an eye for color and has fallen in love with this project. He was delighted to get a white elephant gift with yarn and pendents so he can make some necklaces. He said he thanked Nittergma twice because he was so delighted. He actually approached some of our KTP members to ask questions without being encouraged by mom. That was huge. Tami-take note of that because I was delightly shocked when he approached you for help in finishing off his 2nd piece. Matthew also informed me that he randomly went around and slipped the bear holding a fish card into people's belongings, so if you wonder how it got there-Matthew wanted to share it with some people to get rid of the rest of his older cards. He was very random about this so no hard feelings if you didn't get one slipped in on you. He is already talking about the next KAP!


Very glad you got home safely! It was delightful to see Mathew working on his new found craft and they were very well done too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Congratulations to both of you. May that white elephant bring you great luck today and every day. You certainly do need to leave someone who greatly loves and looks after Seth back her in the states. Jamie that is an honor.


Thank you, I am sure the white elephant will bring good luck. I am honored to have gotten it. Yes I need to, he will also have Amy who he likes very much. I will be able to video chat with him as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Matthew seemed very relaxed and comfortable with us...he even asked me to help him straighten out some yarn to be able to cut it into evenly sized strips. It was great seeing him and he's a full-fledged member of TP.


I was truly amazed at how many people he went up to and asked for help and talked to them. At first he would ask me if I could ask someone a question so I would approach the person and let them know that Matthew wanted to ask them a question instead of me asking his question and taking the answer back to him. Tami stepped in to help him tie off his keychain that he had made, so when he finished his 2nd kumihimo project, he just walked over to her and said he couldn't remember how to do it. She started helping him and I walked away so he didn't try to fall back on me for help. It is not a cruel thing for me to do to him since I knew he was in a safe environment. He knew it too. He truly loves each and everyone of us on KTP. Bonnie...he loved the gift that you tagged for him. He also enjoyed TNS's gift of a cat keychain. He switched his house key to it immediately. He was already loving the special, textured clothes that he was gifted. I will post some pictures tomorrow as I am tired tonight. Wishing safe travels to those who depart in the morning.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Prayers for happiness and health for you and your man!
> And of course a smooth move 😊


Thank you very much 😊


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you here is another one I did for a wee man we looked after


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> His eyes were the first thing I noticed, he is very kind. ge will blush when I show him all the well wishes from everyone.


What a cutie! He will fit right in with the KAP group. I love seeing the friendship that has developed between Don and Bob over these years. So happy that Don pulled through his illness last winter and could be with us this year. These men have hearts of gold and are so helpful and kind. Love having them come to the KAP. They are also awesome grillers. I am sure that they enjoyed testing out the new grill with those steaks that managed to come with the hamburgers and bratwursts. It is my treat to them for standing out in the heat to cook our dinner.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Now I need to figure out what to make next &#128527; 
Julie how is your sweater coming along?


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Good looking couple Nana Caren


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

:mrgreen:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I know its the same area- but not how far apart. Its a lovely area. But then I love England and have never been to the US so can't compare. And I have a soft spot for that area in the UK as well as my grnadfather came from the area (nearer to Sonja I think).
> But then again I love Scotland as well- we suspect some family ties there through Grandpa but we don't know for sure. The border was very fluid for a long time as well.


Yes it is a lovely area. I have family that came from England, my dad's side. I love Scotland as well, beautiful country. I should really be sleeping seems it is a long drive in the morning.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> What a cutie! He will fit right in with the KAP group. I love seeing the friendship that has developed between Don and Bob over these years. So happy that Don pulled through his illness last winter and could be with us this year. These men have hearts of gold and are so helpful and kind. Love having them come to the KAP. They are also awesome grillers. I am sure that they enjoyed testing out the new grill with those steaks that managed to come with the hamburgers and bratwursts. It is my treat to them for standing out in the heat to cook our dinner.


Thank you very much. 😊😊 I think he will fit right in too. Yes it has been nice to see how the friendship has developed. We thank you Don and Bob for grilling. Now Kaye Jo needs to bring David along next year as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is a lovely area. I have family that came from England, my dad's side. I love Scotland as well, beautiful country. I should really be sleeping seems it is a long drive in the morning.


Sleep well and safe travelling tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Good looking couple Nana Caren


Thank you very much 😊


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> the lady i didn't identify was jeanette's mother-in-law linda - s super nice lady. --- sam


Actually, Linda is Jeanette's SIL who is married to the twin brother of her DH. Linda is super nice and so much fun to visit with. I am so glad they could both come to the KAP.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sleep well and safe travelling tomorrow.


Thank you! Now I'm really going to sleep Jamie has just given me the its late tone of voice. :mrgreen:  :XD:

Avery discovered Seth's you tube favorites on my phone. Before we left he had Jamie help him find them so he can watch them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Had a very nice drive here yesterday and have been busy since we've been here hugging, eating, knitting and classes on drop spindles and Japanese braiding (Kumihimo).
> 
> The people in this photo: Linda (my sister in law), GrandmaPaula, Sam's back, me, Aran. More photos to follow. I hope someone got photos of the braided key chains we made last night and of the vendor table that Tina from the alpaca farm brought -- some very pretty yarns, dyes, braiding kits, project bags, etc.
> 
> ...


I am sure you are referencing the Canary melon and the honeyrock melon. The canary melon has a bright yellow peel on it and it is almost the color of a pear on the inside. The honey rock melon looks like a cantalope, but it is far sweeter. I hope you will be able to find them. This is the first time that I have seen the canary melon at our Meijer's store.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! Now I'm really going to sleep Jamie has just given me the its late tone of voice. :mrgreen:  :XD:
> 
> Avery discovered Seth's you tube favorites on my phone. Before we left he had Jamie help him find them so he can watch them.


Daughters- I don't know. Wha tis th eworld coming to when they start telling you it is time to get to bed!
How cute Avery liking Seths you tube videos as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am sure you are referencing the Canary melon and the honeyrock melon. The canary melon has a bright yellow peel on it and it is almost the color of a pear on the inside. The honey rock melon looks like a cantalope, but it is far sweeter. I hope you will be able to find them. This is the first time that I have seen the canary melon at our Meijer's store.


DH got some melon at the farmer's market today so I'll wait until those are gone before I go looking for them...I have a Meier's not too far from me so if the store by me (Caputos) doesn't have them, I'll know just where to go. Thanks again for all you did to make this (and the 2 previous) KAP's so successful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

good night Caren & Jamie...safe travels tomorrow. Will we be getting home trip photos also? Hope so.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am moving to England in November, I am very excited it has been very hard to keep quiet until the KAP. When I was there last James asked me to marry him, I have accepted. I was told the look of surprise on my face was priceless. my children are all happy for me and are okay with my move. Seth has told me I must leave aunt Jamie here.


Congratulations. Are any of the kids going with you? It will be quite a change for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> His eyes were the first thing I noticed, he is very kind. ge will blush when I show him all the well wishes from everyone.


Great looking couple! Hope you will have many happy years.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH got some melon at the farmer's market today so I'll wait until those are gone before I go looking for them...I have a Meier's not too far from me so if the store by me (Caputos) doesn't have them, I'll know just where to go. Thanks again for all you did to make this (and the 2 previous) KAP's so successful.


You're welcome. Matthew had fun shopping for colors to put on the fruit and vegetable trays. Thanks to you and other wonderful helpers for helping me to arrange the food on trays. I just needed some sit down time which I don't do too much. I always find something to keep me busy, but this weekend I felt like I hit a brick wall a few times. The fruits and vegetables tasted awesome and I certainly enjoyed eating them. There was so much wonderful food to eat and it is so nice to not have to go out for every meal. I love the idea of the potluck for lunch and dinner so we had more time for workshops and visiting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, I am sure the white elephant will bring good luck. I am honored to have gotten it. Yes I need to, he will also have Amy who he likes very much. I will be able to video chat with him as well.


It's so wonderful that technology allows video chats so people can keep in touch from a distance, so much better than phoning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad you had such a good time & that Matthew is becoming a little more outgoing. That must be quite an accomplishment for him. I'm glad he liked the little gift. I hope they will be useful to people.



pacer said:


> I was truly amazed at how many people he went up to and asked for help and talked to them. At first he would ask me if I could ask someone a question so I would approach the person and let them know that Matthew wanted to ask them a question instead of me asking his question and taking the answer back to him. Tami stepped in to help him tie off his keychain that he had made, so when he finished his 2nd kumihimo project, he just walked over to her and said he couldn't remember how to do it. She started helping him and I walked away so he didn't try to fall back on me for help. It is not a cruel thing for me to do to him since I knew he was in a safe environment. He knew it too. He truly loves each and everyone of us on KTP. Bonnie...he loved the gift that you tagged for him. He also enjoyed TNS's gift of a cat keychain. He switched his house key to it immediately. He was already loving the special, textured clothes that he was gifted. I will post some pictures tomorrow as I am tired tonight. Wishing safe travels to those who depart in the morning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Now I need to figure out what to make next 😏
> Julie how is your sweater coming along?


Another cute hat. Have you seen the owl hats? They are very cute too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The GKs came this evening, they are with us now until Wed. DH announced to them we are taking them camping. Sometimes he drives me nuts. I cannot now say no as the kids will be so disappointed but I have so much to do to get ready for the reunion & also more stuff ready in the garden. When I mentioned this DH said, "Oh, is that this weekend? I thought it was another week yet!&#128561;. Does he ever hear what I say?&#128563;
Today I raced into Lloydminster to do the shopping for the reunion & stock up on a few other groceries. This evening I cleaned vegetables from the garden to take camping. My corn is now ready so we will get to enjoy that tomorrow. I also got a dessert made for Sat. One more thing off my plate, thank goodness. I was supposed to keep the kids again Thursday night as DIL has a night shift & son leaves for work at 5:30am but thankfully the other grandma agreed to take them. I have company arriving Friday evening for the weekend so really need to get some things done Thursday & Friday.
Sounds like everyone had a great time this weekend. Maybe some year I will get there.
Julie & Margaret, sorry they couldn't get Skype time work. I'm thinking I might try to download it sometime to try.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow! I was away from the computer most of the past few days and finally had time to finish catching up just now. I had a nice little list of notes to comment on various things and then Caren, you just blew me out of the water with your great news!! I've been lurking pretty much for the last few months, but have kept track of the tea party and had a feeling something was up (as I'm sure many others did, too). *Congratulations!!!!* What an exciting new chapter in your life this will be. And James certainly does look like a nice fellow.  Wow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Now I need to figure out what to make next 😏
> Julie how is your sweater coming along?


Very slowly at the moment, but I guess I will get up speed again when life settles a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The GKs came this evening, they are with us now until Wed. DH announced to them we are taking them camping. Sometimes he drives me nuts. I cannot now say no as the kids will be so disappointed but I have so much to do to get ready for the reunion & also more stuff ready in the garden. When I mentioned this DH said, "Oh, is that this weekend? I thought it was another week yet!😱. Does he ever hear what I say?😳
> Today I raced into Lloydminster to do the shopping for the reunion & stock up on a few other groceries. This evening I cleaned vegetables from the garden to take camping. My corn is now ready so we will get to enjoy that tomorrow. I also got a dessert made for Sat. One more thing off my plate, thank goodness. I was supposed to keep the kids again Thursday night as DIL has a night shift & son leaves for work at 5:30am but thankfully the other grandma agreed to take them. I have company arriving Friday evening for the weekend so really need to get some things done Thursday & Friday.
> Sounds like everyone had a great time this weekend. Maybe some year I will get there.
> Julie & Margaret, sorry they couldn't get Skype time work. I'm thinking I might try to download it sometime to try.


To be honest it was a real disappointment, but I will survive.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I hope you are doing ok Julie . Is your cold getting better? 
I'm sad you didn't get to skype . I use to skype with my daughter Heidi when she was in college up North . Need to get a new microphone and faster computer and will be able to try it again . Now I just FaceTime our first son Ben and his wife Becca who live now in BC. He graduated from medical school in June and now is doing his residency out there . Dr.Love
And just text


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

12::40 am here better get to bed . Prayers for all for a refreshing sleep, or fun filled safe day. Prayers for healing and other needs. 
If you haven't heard it from anyone lately you all are very special thank you for being just you ! Night Jackie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes it was a disappointment- the cold thank goodness is lessening Skype can be such a good way of diminishing the miles. It is good now that we are starting to get some reports from the KAP. Everything went so quiet over the weekend. And now we have Caren's news as well- *Congratulations to you both*



Bubba Love said:


> I hope you are doing ok Julie . Is your cold getting better?
> I'm sad you didn't get to skype . I use to skype with my daughter Heidi when she was in college up North . Need to get a new microphone and faster computer and will be able to try it again . Now I just FaceTime our first son Ben and his wife Becca who live now in BC. He graduated from medical school in June and now is doing his residency out there . Dr.Love
> And just text


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulations to your son. Are they living BC? Lots of beautiful places there.

I just looked up where Shallow Lake is, you are quite near where I have relatives.
I was born in Markdale & my Dad at Big Bay.
Is your son really Dr. Love? One if my cousins married someone with that last name.


Bubba Love said:


> I hope you are doing ok Julie . Is your cold getting better?
> I'm sad you didn't get to skype . I use to skype with my daughter Heidi when she was in college up North . Need to get a new microphone and faster computer and will be able to try it again . Now I just FaceTime our first son Ben and his wife Becca who live now in BC. He graduated from medical school in June and now is doing his residency out there . Dr.Love
> And just text


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Caren and James congrats to you both.&#128158;
Moving to England how fantastic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Several have already seen this lovely sunset from Dianna Keen, but not everyone is on facebook!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I hope you are doing ok Julie . Is your cold getting better?
> I'm sad you didn't get to skype . I use to skype with my daughter Heidi when she was in college up North . Need to get a new microphone and faster computer and will be able to try it again . Now I just FaceTime our first son Ben and his wife Becca who live now in BC. He graduated from medical school in June and now is doing his residency out there . Dr.Love
> And just text


Facetime is great --- the grandkids even ask to do that. Seems so much like the Jetsons TV show!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Jeanette you. Are making me blush all over again. It is because I am very happy, it was very unexpected when James and I found each other.


Congratulations Caren I hope you and James will be very happy together for many many years 💐
Is this you blushing


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am moving to England in November, I am very excited it has been very hard to keep quiet until the KAP. When I was there last James asked me to marry him, I have accepted. I was told the look of surprise on my face was priceless. my children are all happy for me and are okay with my move. Seth has told me I must leave aunt Jamie here.


Congratulations dear friend. So happy for you. Can't imagine the happiness and excitement you are feeling. Now I'll be there will be a British KAP. Of course, would love to see pictures of where you will be living when you are there. How amazing that you will get to come to KAP together.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am hoping that most of these pages are pictures! Matthew and I made it home safely tonight around 9 PM. We had a lovely time again this year. Matthew thanked me for bringing him along once again. He did awesome this year. My yarn monster now has a craft he loves that uses the yarn. Kumihimo(Sp?) was the only workshop Matthew took and he kept raiding the swap tables for yarn to make his projects with. He has an eye for color and has fallen in love with this project. He was delighted to get a white elephant gift with yarn and pendents so he can make some necklaces. He said he thanked Nittergma twice because he was so delighted. He actually approached some of our KTP members to ask questions without being encouraged by mom. That was huge. Tami-take note of that because I was delightly shocked when he approached you for help in finishing off his 2nd piece. Matthew also informed me that he randomly went around and slipped the bear holding a fish card into people's belongings, so if you wonder how it got there-Matthew wanted to share it with some people to get rid of the rest of his older cards. He was very random about this so no hard feelings if you didn't get one slipped in on you. He is already talking about the next KAP!


That is so wonderful about Matthew relating to people and randomly slipping cards into people's belongings. Very Special.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> His eyes were the first thing I noticed, he is very kind. ge will blush when I show him all the well wishes from everyone.


How exciting to see such a beautiful picture of the two of you so happy and in love. Yes, you make a handsome couple.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The GKs came this evening, they are with us now until Wed. DH announced to them we are taking them camping. Sometimes he drives me nuts. I cannot now say no as the kids will be so disappointed but I have so much to do to get ready for the reunion & also more stuff ready in the garden. When I mentioned this DH said, "Oh, is that this weekend? I thought it was another week yet!😱. Does he ever hear what I say?😳
> Today I raced into Lloydminster to do the shopping for the reunion & stock up on a few other groceries. This evening I cleaned vegetables from the garden to take camping. My corn is now ready so we will get to enjoy that tomorrow. I also got a dessert made for Sat. One more thing off my plate, thank goodness. I was supposed to keep the kids again Thursday night as DIL has a night shift & son leaves for work at 5:30am but thankfully the other grandma agreed to take them. I have company arriving Friday evening for the weekend so really need to get some things done Thursday & Friday.
> Sounds like everyone had a great time this weekend. Maybe some year I will get there.
> Julie & Margaret, sorry they couldn't get Skype time work. I'm thinking I might try to download it sometime to try.


Oh my goodness, you will be one busy, busy lady with the grandchildren, camping, and the family reunion. Glad the other grandma is taking them later this week. Can tell DH is off in another world. LOL Bet there are lots of us who can identify. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, sorry you had another headache and your leg wouldn't cooperate. Prayers for you as you continue to recover.

Bubba, how wonderful that you help with the fragile health babies. I used to volunteer in the NICU and I know the demanding care some of them need and how important love is for them. Love the hats.

flyty1n, what a picture in my head seeing your dog harvesting tomatoes, or helping. LOL Quite a balancing act with the sugar but thank goodness you are right on it.

Kate, that is the sweetest baby. Want to jump right through the screen and hug and kiss her. And yes, I am finally over my cold.

Julie, wonderful that you are feeling better already.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Sorry you missed getting a Skype call. Having been at KAP the previous years I can say that it gets so busy that I can imagine that happening, but sorry it did as you were excited to get it I'm sure. Great to hear that AZSticks DH is doing better.:thumbup: :thumbup: 

Swedenme, Sonja, Sweden sounds quite beautiful with so many lakes. I hadn't realized that.

Angelam, great that you got to be with your DD. Three hours is still a long trip, although we often do much longer ones here, I still don't consider 3 hrs. short. Glad you had the weekend to visit.

Bonnie, you have a lot of lakes too. Yes, good to know what that cold water is like as it would be a shock if one only swam in a heated pool. Talk about blood suckers, I remember them in a river we used to swim in Ontario.

Nittergma, that is a real shame about the AC. Rather like being in a convection oven. Thankful you arrived safely to KAP and back home.

Ohio Joy, thank you for having a special time prepared to say something about June. How meaningful and so thoughtful of you.

Thank you to those who took photos. Looking forward to seeing more when people get home and get rested. I know from experience that every minute is filled at KAP so it is really a miracle that we get pictures at all. When the end of the day comes, exhaustion sets in and everyone needs sleep to be ready for the next day of activities or the next leg of the trip. Will look forward to the rest of the photos. Did anyone give names of the people in the group photo. I knew most of them and picked out our dear Poledra. Hope someone got pictures of the gifts. Missed seeing all of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren and Jamie, I'll be waving when you go by. Safe travels to you and all those still on the road.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, wonderful that you are feeling better already.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Sorry you missed getting a Skype call. Having been at KAP the previous years I can say that it gets so busy that I can imagine that happening, but sorry it did as you were excited to get it I'm sure. Great to hear that AZSticks DH is doing better.:thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


It is good to be feeling so much better, Olbas oil is wonderful stuff. I reckon that is what has cleared my sinuses. Darshana is cooking another curry with potato and egg, and her Naan bread. It was lovely to hear from Sandi! I must remember that I had a lovely conversation with Lynnette (Kiwifrau), that at least made up for the disappointment.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> Congratulations Nana Caren 💍💐💗


Wonderful. Congratulations from Wales.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy girl!


She is such a gorgeous baby. I was whining to one of my daughters the other day that I need a new baby to cuddle. My kids are all finished having babies so have to wait for more great grands. Trouble is those grandchildren all live in AB so I won't see them very often when they start arriving. I am going to start putting a few things in my cedar chest for them though😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm am amazed at those who can take babies & then have to give them back. I think I would be attached & so heartbroken to give them up. Wonderful that you still get to see them. God has a special place for wonderful people like you.


Bonnie I always wanted to take in babies too but my husband knows me to well. He knew I would have a difficult time giving them up.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am moving to England in November, I am very excited it has been very hard to keep quiet until the KAP. When I was there last James asked me to marry him, I have accepted. I was told the look of surprise on my face was priceless. my children are all happy for me and are okay with my move. Seth has told me I must leave aunt Jamie here.


Congratulations!! I am so happy for you and it is so nice that your children all are too.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> His eyes were the first thing I noticed, he is very kind. ge will blush when I show him all the well wishes from everyone.


Ahh I think it is just so awesome when people find a new love and romance. I am such a romantic at heart and my husband doesn't have a romantic bone in his body😛


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am moving to England in November, I am very excited it has been very hard to keep quiet until the KAP. When I was there last James asked me to marry him, I have accepted. I was told the look of surprise on my face was priceless. my children are all happy for me and are okay with my move. Seth has told me I must leave aunt Jamie here.


Congratulations Caren! How exciting, we will be so happy to welcome you to England. Now we definitely need a KAP here to help you celebrate! xx


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> His eyes were the first thing I noticed, he is very kind. ge will blush when I show him all the well wishes from everyone.


What a happy, good looking pair. Thanks for posting, congratulations again!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The GKs came this evening, they are with us now until Wed. DH announced to them we are taking them camping. Sometimes he drives me nuts. I cannot now say no as the kids will be so disappointed but I have so much to do to get ready for the reunion & also more stuff ready in the garden. When I mentioned this DH said, "Oh, is that this weekend? I thought it was another week yet!😱. Does he ever hear what I say?😳
> Today I raced into Lloydminster to do the shopping for the reunion & stock up on a few other groceries. This evening I cleaned vegetables from the garden to take camping. My corn is now ready so we will get to enjoy that tomorrow. I also got a dessert made for Sat. One more thing off my plate, thank goodness. I was supposed to keep the kids again Thursday night as DIL has a night shift & son leaves for work at 5:30am but thankfully the other grandma agreed to take them. I have company arriving Friday evening for the weekend so really need to get some things done Thursday & Friday.
> Sounds like everyone had a great time this weekend. Maybe some year I will get there.
> Julie & Margaret, sorry they couldn't get Skype time work. I'm thinking I might try to download it sometime to try.


Bonnie, I feel tired just reading about all you are doing. Enjoy the camping.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so wonderful about Matthew relating to people and randomly slipping cards into people's belongings. Very Special.


I agree .im glad Mathew enjoyed himself and was comfortable enough to go up and talk to someone especially if the room was busy . Sounds like you all had a wonderful time 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> How exciting to see such a beautiful picture of the two of you so happy and in love. Yes, you make a handsome couple.


Definitly a handsome couple with the look of love on there faces 😘😍

Couldn't resist 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The GKs came this evening, they are with us now until Wed. DH announced to them we are taking them camping. Sometimes he drives me nuts. I cannot now say no as the kids will be so disappointed but I have so much to do to get ready for the reunion & also more stuff ready in the garden. When I mentioned this DH said, "Oh, is that this weekend? I thought it was another week yet!😱. Does he ever hear what I say?😳
> Today I raced into Lloydminster to do the shopping for the reunion & stock up on a few other groceries. This evening I cleaned vegetables from the garden to take camping. My corn is now ready so we will get to enjoy that tomorrow. I also got a dessert made for Sat. One more thing off my plate, thank goodness. I was supposed to keep the kids again Thursday night as DIL has a night shift & son leaves for work at 5:30am but thankfully the other grandma agreed to take them. I have company arriving Friday evening for the weekend so really need to get some things done Thursday & Friday.
> Sounds like everyone had a great time this weekend. Maybe some year I will get there.
> Julie & Margaret, sorry they couldn't get Skype time work. I'm thinking I might try to download it sometime to try.


Hope you have the weather in your video at the weekend Bonnie and that you have a great time 
Send hubby camping on his own with grandchildren then he might pay more attention ( doubtful another man thing ) in future 
I know you won't as you love being with them too 
Happy camping 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Delighted for you Caren!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The GKs came this evening, they are with us now until Wed. DH announced to them we are taking them camping. Sometimes he drives me nuts. I cannot now say no as the kids will be so disappointed but I have so much to do to get ready for the reunion & also more stuff ready in the garden. When I mentioned this DH said, "Oh, is that this weekend? I thought it was another week yet!😱. Does he ever hear what I say?😳
> Today I raced into Lloydminster to do the shopping for the reunion & stock up on a few other groceries. This evening I cleaned vegetables from the garden to take camping. My corn is now ready so we will get to enjoy that tomorrow. I also got a dessert made for Sat. One more thing off my plate, thank goodness. I was supposed to keep the kids again Thursday night as DIL has a night shift & son leaves for work at 5:30am but thankfully the other grandma agreed to take them. I have company arriving Friday evening for the weekend so really need to get some things done Thursday & Friday.
> Sounds like everyone had a great time this weekend. Maybe some year I will get there.
> Julie & Margaret, sorry they couldn't get Skype time work. I'm thinking I might try to download it sometime to try.


Bonnie....DH's!!!???!!! They sure do seem to be cut from the same cloth. I guess it's just evidence that they think we're Super Woman and can do it all! What's with them sometimes!? I hope you all have a great time and that you'll be able to sit and relax when it's all over.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Delighted for you Caren!


Kate - perfect for Caren. You are so good at finding the right pictures to post on birthdays, etc.

Baby granddaughter is looking so pretty!! Glad to hear she's a good baby. It's exhausting enough with a baby that's fairly easy to take care of and I always feel so bad for those parents who have colicky or otherwise sick baby. Mary, I can't even imagine what you've gone through and I know so many others have too with babies with special care required.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Bubba Love, doesn't matter if the picture is turned, it is a darlling hat. you are very creative.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you ladies.
> 
> Bubba Love...GGod bless you and your husband for loving those little babies. :thumbup:
> 
> Your hats are awesome


Ditto....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Happy girl!


She is just such an adorable baby.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just had an email from Sandi- (AZ Sticks) Alan is so much better, they are really busy- she sends her love to everyone at the KTP.


 :thumbup: Thanks for the update. I hope she comes back to us one day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am moving to England in November, I am very excited it has been very hard to keep quiet until the KAP. When I was there last James asked me to marry him, I have accepted. I was told the look of surprise on my face was priceless. my children are all happy for me and are okay with my move. Seth has told me I must leave aunt Jamie here.


Oh WOW! Congratulations   :thumbup: How exciting ... a wedding.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> His eyes were the first thing I noticed, he is very kind. ge will blush when I show him all the well wishes from everyone.


He looks very nice Caren and just look at the two of you lovebirds. So cute.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I know its the same area- but not how far apart. Its a lovely area. But then I love England and have never been to the US so can't compare. And I have a soft spot for that area in the UK as well as my grnadfather came from the area (nearer to Sonja I think).
> But then again I love Scotland as well- we suspect some family ties there through Grandpa but we don't know for sure. The border was very fluid for a long time as well.


 :thumbup: And my mum is from Leeds, Yorkshire. And I also have family in and around Edinburgh Scotland. My dad was Scottish.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The GKs came this evening, they are with us now until Wed. DH announced to them we are taking them camping. Sometimes he drives me nuts. I cannot now say no as the kids will be so disappointed but I have so much to do to get ready for the reunion & also more stuff ready in the garden. When I mentioned this DH said, "Oh, is that this weekend? I thought it was another week yet!😱. Does he ever hear what I say?😳
> Today I raced into Lloydminster to do the shopping for the reunion & stock up on a few other groceries. This evening I cleaned vegetables from the garden to take camping. My corn is now ready so we will get to enjoy that tomorrow. I also got a dessert made for Sat. One more thing off my plate, thank goodness. I was supposed to keep the kids again Thursday night as DIL has a night shift & son leaves for work at 5:30am but thankfully the other grandma agreed to take them. I have company arriving Friday evening for the weekend so really need to get some things done Thursday & Friday.
> Sounds like everyone had a great time this weekend. Maybe some year I will get there.
> Julie & Margaret, sorry they couldn't get Skype time work. I'm thinking I might try to download it sometime to try.


Oh boy you are sure going to be extra busy this week!
Let us know if you do get Skype....


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Good Morning everyone we are awake packing the last few things and shall be off soon


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Good Morning everyone we are awake packing the last few things and shall be off soon


It was good sitting and visiting with you. Safe travels home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Several have already seen this lovely sunset from Dianna Keen, but not everyone is on facebook!


Thanks for keeping up with these Julie- they are so lovley it would be a shame to not get to see them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Is this a happy kid or not? He was in two events this weekend. On Saturday, he ran an obstacle course and on Sunday, he did a triathalon for the first time. He had a great time with Grandpa and Mom while I was at KAP.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Mary how wonderful that Matthew feels so comfortable with those at KAP. How good is for him to be able to approach others himself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks for keeping up with these Julie- they are so lovley it would be a shame to not get to see them.


Thanks Margaret!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is this a happy kid or not? He was in two events this weekend. On Saturday, he ran an obstacle course and on Sunday, he did a triathalon for the first time. He had a great time with Grandpa and Mom while I was at KAP.


Looks very happy!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

So glad to have today off from work. I was up late last night, but did get to sleep in. After we left KAP, Matthew and I went to Cincinnati to check on the progress of the house. More work is yet to be done in these next two weeks, but I am pleased with the work that is already done. Great contractor overseeing this project. The main floor of the house is now painted and looks so inviting. Carpet is laying in the rooms so I got to see what was selected. It is difficult doing all of this from a distance so I have left so much up to Cliff who is the contractor. I will be going back in two weeks to finish up whatever needs to be done and try to get the house on the market. I know someone who is a realtor in that area so I will be making contact with her before I go down. I might see if she can look at the house before our arrival and make suggestions on what we will still need to get done. I do want to share some pictures of our awesome weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Mary, but could you add names? Pretty please! Ah, I see you have, many thanks!



pacer said:


> So glad to have today off from work. I was up late last night, but did get to sleep in. After we left KAP, Matthew and I went to Cincinnati to check on the progress of the house. More work is yet to be done in these next two weeks, but I am pleased with the work that is already done. Great contractor overseeing this project. The main floor of the house is now painted and looks so inviting. Carpet is laying in the rooms so I got to see what was selected. It is difficult doing all of this from a distance so I have left so much up to Cliff who is the contractor. I will be going back in two weeks to finish up whatever needs to be done and try to get the house on the market. I know someone who is a realtor in that area so I will be making contact with her before I go down. I might see if she can look at the house before our arrival and make suggestions on what we will still need to get done. I do want to share some pictures of our awesome weekend.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

515 miles till we're home, I'm napping now so might be awhile before I post again love ya all MUAH


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> 515 miles till we're home, I'm napping now so might be awhile before I post again love ya all MUAH


We love you too Jamie. Safe travels to you and mom. So glad you could join us again this year. By the way, Jamie ended up with Matthew's white elephant gift two years in a row now. She certainly has some interesting treasures from him. Caren ended up with mine. I hope she will share a picture of the hand painted white elephant that I included in my gift.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie yes my son is Dr. love . My husband is a Love from Markdale .
Shallow Lake is 15-20 minutes away from Owen Sound Ont. and less than 10 minutes from Sauble Beach. Maybe 15 minutes away from Wiarton.
We have four children two daughters Heather,Heidi and two sons Benjamin and Tyler. All have jobs in the medical field. My husband Keith and I are truly blessed &#128522;


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

More pictures from Friday night's dinner. Ironically we only went out to eat one meal except for those who came a day early or stayed until Monday.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Yeah for the kap pictures ! Sam I hope you are resting after all your company ! You sure go big when you have people over


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> Yeah for the kap pictures ! Sam I hope you are resting after all your company ! You sure go big when you have people over


I will be amazed if he is not the gossip of the town for having all these women coming to him and all the different license plates in his driveway. He even had a woman camping out next to his home. :lol: :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is this a happy kid or not? He was in two events this weekend. On Saturday, he ran an obstacle course and on Sunday, he did a triathalon for the first time. He had a great time with Grandpa and Mom while I was at KAP.


I really love seeing this little one growing up with such huge smiles and confidence. So happy that he has so much love and support in his life.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

After dinner on Friday evening, we went back to the hotel meeting room to begin workshops. Tina, who is the owner of the alpaca farm, came with her assistants to teach us Kumihimo and drop spinning.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

It's raining YAYYYYYYY not -_-


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> It's raining YAYYYYYYY not -_-


It is sunny in Michigan! Drive safely.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pacer, thank you so much for those wonderful photos. Extra special to see everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: And my mum is from Leeds, Yorkshire. And I also have family in and around Edinburgh Scotland. My dad was Scottish.


Just down the road a little bit 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Pacer, thank you so much for those wonderful photos. Extra special to see everyone.d :thumbup:


You're welcome. I hope I am not overdoing it, but I have lots of pictures to share so I will be posting for a while this morning.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Someone was asking if we took pictures of the treasures that people brought or sent for the give away table. Her are the pictures that I took. KayeJo was kind enough to provide each of us with a nice folder to keep our paper directions nice and neat. I didn't get a picture of them, but they are so appreciated.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> You're welcome. I hope I am not overdoing it, but I have lots of pictures to share so I will be posting for a while this morning.


Please keep them coming Mary . It's so nice to see everyone and I'm that busy looking at your pictures that I haven't posted anything will have to go back ans look again 
Sonja
Edit good thing I went back and took another look as there were pictures I missed thank you Mary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I will be amazed if he is not the gossip of the town for having all these women coming to him and all the different license plates in his driveway. He even had a woman camping out next to his home. :lol: :lol:


He will love that 😄


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Enjoying all the pics, thank you.
Caren, congratulations. How wonderful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is this a happy kid or not? He was in two events this weekend. On Saturday, he ran an obstacle course and on Sunday, he did a triathalon for the first time. He had a great time with Grandpa and Mom while I was at KAP.


Definitely a happy boy 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Bonnie yes my son is Dr. love . My husband is a Love from Markdale .
> Shallow Lake is 15-20 minutes away from Owen Sound Ont. and less than 10 minutes from Sauble Beach. Maybe 15 minutes away from Wiarton.
> We have four children two daughters Heather,Heidi and two sons Benjamin and Tyler. All have jobs in the medical field. My husband Keith and I are truly blessed 😊


What a great name for a Dr . Does he get teased about it ? Sounds like you have a lovely family and lucky enough to foster children to . I really admire you for doing that and the strength to wave goodbye when they leave 💐

Sonja


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Never too many pictures, Mary! I will be posting some as soon as Bob and I are in the same place at the same time. He is golfing and I had to take Lili to daycare and Katie to her day-camp. I want to run a couple of errands, so maybe this evening he will download his pictures onto my computer.

It was so wonderful to see everyone this weekend.
Tami, thank you for organizing this year. It was fantastic to have all the knitting and visiting time.
Mary, it was so good to see Matthew be so comfortable with us. I hope his new hobby doesn't distract him too much from his wonderful drawing - so much talent!
Caren, again, congratulations! I hope to see you again before you move - hopefully when Nicho comes in October.
Julie, I'm sorry the Skype didn't work - I think we were all as disappointed as you were. My daughter put Skype on my computer a couple of weeks ago, but so far I haven't used it. I think I need her to show me one more time. I have a very slow learning curve when it comes to new stuff on the computer!

Well, I guess I'd better get those errands done before it gets any hotter. I'd really like to nap - 8 hours in the car yesterday made me tired, but then I couldn't sleep once I got to bed! OK - ending novel now. Will put up pictures later today. Hugs, Paula


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am moving to England in November, I am very excited it has been very hard to keep quiet until the KAP. When I was there last James asked me to marry him, I have accepted. I was told the look of surprise on my face was priceless. my children are all happy for me and are okay with my move. Seth has told me I must leave aunt Jamie here.


Congratulations and best wishes to you both.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Someone was asking if we took pictures of the treasures that people brought or sent for the give away table. Her are the pictures that I took.


Wow beautiful gifts . Yes they are definitly treasures 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Never too many pictures, Mary! I will be posting some as soon as Bob and I are in the same place at the same time. He is golfing and I had to take Lili to daycare and Katie to her day-camp. I want to run a couple of errands, so maybe this evening he will download his pictures onto my computer.
> 
> It was so wonderful to see everyone this weekend.
> Tami, thank you for organizing this year. It was fantastic to have all the knitting and visiting time.
> ...


I am hoping someone took pictures of the origami box making class and the picot class. I had to "rest" after teaching box making. My hips starting hurting. Good thing I had so many people willing to help set up the fruits and vegetables for me at the potluck. I so love our KTP family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am hoping someone took pictures of the origami box making class and the picot class. I had to "rest" after teaching box making. My hips starting hurting. Good thing I had so many people willing to help set up the fruits and vegetables for me at the potluck. I so love our KTP family.


Hope your hips settled down. They must have been sore for you to stop.
Really enjoyed all the photos you and others ahve posted. KAte will be busy this week recording them!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Hope your hips settled down. They must have been sore for you to stop.
> Really enjoyed all the photos you and others ahve posted. KAte will be busy this week recording them!


Bless her heart as I am not done yet. I am going to take a break and get ready to join up with a friend. Matthew will be teaching her Kumihimo today to see if the technique will work for straps for the school bags that we make for Lutheran World Relief.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I do want to post a wonderful picture of two greatly appreciated men.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Woke up few minutes ago needed a drink. 395 miles left till were home.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I have forgotten many things but never my feet. You must have had a great time!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Woke up few minutes ago needed a drink. 395 miles left till were home.


Looks like the rain has stopped. You are certainly making good time. You might be home in time for dinner. Do you have enough munchies to eat along the way?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I just read on facebook that Faith is receiving her immune system treatment at the hospital and Bella's GJ tube has failed so she is being rushed into surgery. The parents now need to be in one area of the hospital for Faith and in the surgical area for Bella. They will need lots of prayers to get through this day.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes we do thank you very much for them 



pacer said:


> Looks like the rain has stopped. You are certainly making good time. You might be home in time for dinner. Do you have enough munchies to eat along the way?


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

55 mils to Erie PA


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> I just read on facebook that Faith is receiving her immune system treatment at the hospital and Bella's GJ tube has failed so she is being rushed into surgery. The parents now need to be in one area of the hospital for Faith and in the surgical area for Bella. They will need lots of prayers to get through this day.


They are in my prayers as always.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great pictures, everyone looks like they are having a great visit. Is there a story behind the tiara, Gwen?



pacer said:


> So glad to have today off from work. I was up late last night, but did get to sleep in. After we left KAP, Matthew and I went to Cincinnati to check on the progress of the house. More work is yet to be done in these next two weeks, but I am pleased with the work that is already done. Great contractor overseeing this project. The main floor of the house is now painted and looks so inviting. Carpet is laying in the rooms so I got to see what was selected. It is difficult doing all of this from a distance so I have left so much up to Cliff who is the contractor. I will be going back in two weeks to finish up whatever needs to be done and try to get the house on the market. I know someone who is a realtor in that area so I will be making contact with her before I go down. I might see if she can look at the house before our arrival and make suggestions on what we will still need to get done. I do want to share some pictures of our awesome weekend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja the minnie mouse hat & booties are GREAT


Swedenme said:


> Thanks Jackie
> I've started a top to go with them
> Here is a picture of Minnie hat and shoes


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These hats your doing Bubba Love are too cute for words. Nice work.


Bubba Love said:


> Finished hat number two 😄 can't wait to hear about the reactions from the two surprised little men !


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

WE'VE REACHED PENNSYLVANIA YAY


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this hat too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful little girl.


KateB said:


> Happy girl!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja the minnie mouse hat & booties are GREAT


Thanks Gwen . Love the tiara
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Just got a scam call supposedly from my granddaughter asking for money as she is in detention center. Supposedly called me as I wouldn't tell anyone. Good thing this happened to a friend a number of years ago.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Just got a scam call supposedly from my granddaughter asking for money as she is in detention center. Supposedly called me as I wouldn't tell anyone. Good thing this happened to a friend a number of years ago.


This is a common scam from what I have read.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> I just read on facebook that Faith is receiving her immune system treatment at the hospital and Bella's GJ tube has failed so she is being rushed into surgery. The parents now need to be in one area of the hospital for Faith and in the surgical area for Bella. They will need lots of prayers to get through this day.


Prayers are on their way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Several have already seen this lovely sunset from Dianna Keen, but not everyone is on facebook!


Beautiful, Julie. Dianne sure has an eye for what will look good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is this a happy kid or not? He was in two events this weekend. On Saturday, he ran an obstacle course and on Sunday, he did a triathalon for the first time. He had a great time with Grandpa and Mom while I was at KAP.


What a handsome boy, congrats for doing so well in the competition.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful time I had at the KAP. This was the best one yet....I thoroughly enjoyed getting to do the activities this year. And Tami did a great job organizing everything. Kaye Jo's thrumming class was fabulous and I'm in love with thrumming as well as Mary's orgami/paper folding box class though I must admit I am paper folding challenged....LOL. I didn't make it to Jeanette's picot class but she graciously gave me a set of the directions. Like Matthew I now have another hobby...kumihimo; such fun! I also enjoyed learning how to use the drop spindle and WILL practice and practice this new skill and eventually hope to become good. As other's have said the food was delicious; Mary even packed us "to go" bags of fruit and veggies and I had her cut up fruit for breakfast this morning. It took us 12 hours to reach Marianne's last night and then I drove a little over another hour to get to my home. Thirteen hours on the road but it was well worth the trip up there and back. Sending a special thanks to Don (Joy's DH), Joy, and other's that helped me when I overdid/exerted myself too much. You are very dear to me. And of course to Marianne a huge thanks for all the laughs on our trip; she be my traveling bud & "bestest friend" in the world. We've already started discussing saving up for next year! LOL Sam please let Heidi and Phyllis now I so enjoyed the Mexican Corn and Cheese dip for lunch on the way home and will definitely be making more.

Also special thanks to all that took pictures and are posting them., I didn't take any and am copying the ones you posted. Oh, and all the goodies for the gift bags were awesome. We sure have a bunch of creative people here! (small correction....in the picture of the tape measures I covered it was KNIT not crocheted)

{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

With all the ups and downs last week of son coming home from hospital I forgot to mention that we got some good news . It wasn't unexpected as we know the youngest is a little brain box takes after his mother who ever she may be &#128540;but he got Distinction*in all his exams and a few thank you calls from friends who he helped with there work as well which I thought was really nice of them so now it's off to unniversity in a few weeks 
Sonja


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS NEW YORK


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I had to go back again and look at the pictures to see Gwen s tape measures and now I am thoroughly jealous not only did you all have a great time , but you had plenty of lovely food and very lovely creative gifts to take home and lots of pictures and happy memories too . 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Someone was asking if we took pictures of the treasures that people brought or sent for the give away table. Her are the pictures that I took. KayeJo was kind enough to provide each of us with a nice folder to keep our paper directions nice and neat. I didn't get a picture of them, but they are so appreciated.


You sure got a unique assortment of items.
I'm curious how the salt ornaments are made as I have a bunch of those clear balls.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> With all the ups and downs last week of son coming home from hospital I forgot to mention that we got some good news . It wasn't unexpected as we know the youngest is a little brain box takes after his mother who ever she may be 😜but he got Distinction*in all his exams and a few thank you calls from friends who he helped with there work as well which I thought was really nice of them so now it's off to unniversity in a few weeks
> Sonja


Congratulations to your son. Of course he takes after his mom😀


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I probably won't be back for a couple of days. DH has the camper almost ready to go. The GKs will soon have the entire contents of my toy box moved in there&#128563;
I just have to put the cold stuff in & we should be ready to go. Talk later


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pacer, thank you so much for those wonderful photos. Extra special to see everyone. :thumbup:


Indeed it is! Thank you so much Mary, for finding time in your busy schedule to do this for us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Never too many pictures, Mary! I will be posting some as soon as Bob and I are in the same place at the same time. He is golfing and I had to take Lili to daycare and Katie to her day-camp. I want to run a couple of errands, so maybe this evening he will download his pictures onto my computer.
> 
> It was so wonderful to see everyone this weekend.
> Tami, thank you for organizing this year. It was fantastic to have all the knitting and visiting time.
> ...


Maybe if we check with Gwen how she got it organised the first year, when people were talking for 4 or 5 hours. It is just the probability of my ever being at the gathering whether in the US or Britain, now that Caren is moving there, is so remote.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just read on facebook that Faith is receiving her immune system treatment at the hospital and Bella's GJ tube has failed so she is being rushed into surgery. The parents now need to be in one area of the hospital for Faith and in the surgical area for Bella. They will need lots of prayers to get through this day.


Oh my goodness, prayers, of course.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful, Julie. Dianne sure has an eye for what will look good.


Her skills are wonderful- not surprising that June was so proud of her!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> With all the ups and downs last week of son coming home from hospital I forgot to mention that we got some good news . It wasn't unexpected as we know the youngest is a little brain box takes after his mother who ever she may be 😜but he got Distinction*in all his exams and a few thank you calls from friends who he helped with there work as well which I thought was really nice of them so now it's off to unniversity in a few weeks
> Sonja


Thank you for the giggle Sonja! and congratulations to youngest son!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> With all the ups and downs last week of son coming home from hospital I forgot to mention that we got some good news . It wasn't unexpected as we know the youngest is a little brain box takes after his mother who ever she may be 😜but he got Distinction*in all his exams and a few thank you calls from friends who he helped with there work as well which I thought was really nice of them so now it's off to unniversity in a few weeks
> Sonja


That is great news. Congratulations to him :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> With all the ups and downs last week of son coming home from hospital I forgot to mention that we got some good news . It wasn't unexpected as we know the youngest is a little brain box takes after his mother who ever she may be 😜but he got Distinction*in all his exams and a few thank you calls from friends who he helped with there work as well which I thought was really nice of them so now it's off to unniversity in a few weeks
> Sonja


Congrats to your son- especially as he had that difficult sstretch in there with the fitting and th uncertainty of that time (let alone the other minor things going in around him of course!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe if we check with Gwen how she got it organised the first year, when people were talking for 4 or 5 hours. It is just the probability of my ever being at the gathering whether in the US or Britain, now that Caren is moving there, is so remote.


Most of that talking though was with KTPers around the world- I seem to remember we had problems with those at the KAP then as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Most of that talking though was with KTPers around the world- I seem to remember we had problems with those at the KAP then as well.


Yet again I was at church- awkward with the time zones.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I probably won't be back for a couple of days. DH has the camper almost ready to go. The GKs will soon have the entire contents of my toy box moved in there😳
> I just have to put the cold stuff in & we should be ready to go. Talk later


Have a nice time Bonnie Bye 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yet again I was at church- awkward with the time zones.


And what are we doing talking to each other now? Actually its not too bad for you at 6.15 I guess. I'm about to go back to bed at 3.45 and see if sleep this time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you for the giggle Sonja! and congratulations to youngest son!!!!!!!!!!!


I used to help him with his homework when he was young then at 14 he decided to do GCSE s in physics, chemistry, biology, higher level maths, engineering and of course the basic GCSEs that everyone has to take and I still helped although he was far better than me . Now he comes in and I think it's great that he still talks to me and asks questions but I basically haven't got a clue what he is on about with this formula and that maths equation so I just nod and say a few hmmmm s and let him work it all out himself and he goes away quite happy 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And what are we doing talking to each other now? Actually its not too bad for you at 6.15 I guess. I'm about to go back to bed at 3.45 and see if sleep this time.


We are a very spread out group- I know this is a reasonable time to call Britain, but would not be ringing Australia at this time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I used to help him with his homework when he was young then at 14 he decided to do GCSE s in physics, chemistry, biology, higher level maths, engineering and of course the basic GCSEs that everyone has to take and I still helped although he was far better than me . Now he comes in and I think it's great that he still talks to me and asks questions but I basically haven't got a clue what he is on about with this formula and that maths equation so I just nod and say a few hmmmm s and let him work it all out himself and he goes away quite happy
> Sonja


and that listening ear is obviously valued!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Congrats to your son- especially as he had that difficult sstretch in there with the fitting and th uncertainty of that time (let alone the other minor things going in around him of course!).


That's the sad part , he applied to 5 unniversities and got accepted at all of them but he has decided to go to the one in Middlesbrough which is a good unniversity but he is only going there so he can stay close to us and his brother and I think the seizure knocked his confidence a bit but hopefully unni life will give him it back


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Rochester 27 miles


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am moving to England in November, I am very excited it has been very hard to keep quiet until the KAP. When I was there last James asked me to marry him, I have accepted. I was told the look of surprise on my face was priceless. my children are all happy for me and are okay with my move. Seth has told me I must leave aunt Jamie here.


I have tears of joy in my eyes for you & James. May you have many, many years of happiness!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you had such a good time & that Matthew is becoming a little more outgoing. That must be quite an accomplishment for him. I'm glad he liked the little gift. I hope they will be useful to people.


Ditto--I am very proud of Matthew for taking those steps on his own. I know how hard that can be. :thumbup:

Bonnie, I know too well about the man's making plans without asking... :roll: Hope you get (got) everything done you needed!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is this a happy kid or not? He was in two events this weekend. On Saturday, he ran an obstacle course and on Sunday, he did a triathalon for the first time. He had a great time with Grandpa and Mom while I was at KAP.


Great pictures of a boy enjoying life!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, my goodness...just went through all the photos and posts and feeling a little overwhelmed (and I wasn't even there!). Looks a goodly amount of loot and love, love, love seeing all those happy faces! Thanks for sharing all those photos. 

Must get about doing something else, but wanted to catch up! 

Hugs & blessings.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS NEW YORK


Beautiful skies to travel with.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> So glad to have today off from work. I was up late last night, but did get to sleep in. After we left KAP, Matthew and I went to Cincinnati to check on the progress of the house. More work is yet to be done in these next two weeks, but I am pleased with the work that is already done. Great contractor overseeing this project. The main floor of the house is now painted and looks so inviting. Carpet is laying in the rooms so I got to see what was selected. It is difficult doing all of this from a distance so I have left so much up to Cliff who is the contractor. I will be going back in two weeks to finish up whatever needs to be done and try to get the house on the market. I know someone who is a realtor in that area so I will be making contact with her before I go down. I might see if she can look at the house before our arrival and make suggestions on what we will still need to get done. I do want to share some pictures of our awesome weekend.


Mary, thank you for posting all those pictures and for naming who's who. Looks like a good time was had by all. I'm so glad Matthew enjoyed it again and felt so much at ease with everyone.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You sure got a unique assortment of items.
> I'm curious how the salt ornaments are made as I have a bunch of those clear balls.


We will have to ask CMaliza to find out from her friend, Sue.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Waving and blowing kisses as we go passed, love lots Darlene


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I home from meeting up with my friend so now I can post more pictures. I am still showing pictures from Friday. I didn't take as many on Friday though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I home from meeting up with my friend so now I can post more pictures. I am still showing pictures from Friday. I didn't take as many on Friday though.


I won't jump in so quickly asking for names- it takes quite a while for things to upload.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> With all the ups and downs last week of son coming home from hospital I forgot to mention that we got some good news . It wasn't unexpected as we know the youngest is a little brain box takes after his mother who ever she may be 😜but he got Distinction*in all his exams and a few thank you calls from friends who he helped with there work as well which I thought was really nice of them so now it's off to unniversity in a few weeks
> Sonja


Congratulations to your DS. You are due some good news for a change. Which Uni is he going to?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Congratulations to your DS. You are due some good news for a change. Which Uni is he going to?


I second that!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Congratulations to your DS. You are due some good news for a change. Which Uni is he going to?


Thank you he is going to the one in Middlesbrough


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So grateful to those posting pictures. What wonderful gifts and Matthew your cards are fantastic. I think that this group is fantastic too. My granny always said where there's a will, there's a way. So true for the ktp'ers. I am so happy to see all the smiling faces in the photos.

As always Sam you are the best. You and your family hosting again and opening your home and hearts to everyone. ((((hugs))))

Looking forward to seeing some more. Cheers to another successful Knit a palooza :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now if anyone is intereted in a sewn layette you should go here. --- sam

http://www.purlbee.com/2015/08/17/sewn-layette/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2015-08-17:%20Welcome%20Baby%20with%20Purl%20Soho%27s%20New%20Sewn%20Layette%21&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> So grateful to those posting pictures. What wonderful gifts and Matthew your cards are fantastic. I think that this group is fantastic too. My granny always said where there's a will, there's a way. So true for the ktp'ers. I am so happy to see all the smiling faces in the photos.
> 
> As always Sam you are the best. You and your family hosting again and opening your home and hearts to everyone. ((((hugs))))
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some more. Cheers to another successful Knit a palooza :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hello Mel would just like to say thank you I have been wondering for a while now what KAP stood for. Just realised it is also on Tammi s t shirt 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Mel would just like to say thank you I have been wondering for a while now what KAP stood for. Just realised it is also on Tammi s t shirt
> Sonja


Knit-A-Paloosa


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I wouldn't be a proud mom if I didn't include these next pictures. I took some pictures of Matthew cards spread out on the table.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is titled 400+ recipes that are healthy and won't break the bank. probably worth looking at. --- sam

http://greatist.com/health/cheap-healthy-recipe-collection?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=daily_newsletter_2015-08-17_mails_daily_test_share_topstories


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Matthew, I wish I could have been there as I would have bought some of your cards before anything else. You do wonderful work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I wouldn't be a proud mom if I didn't include these next pictures. I took some pictures of Matthew cards spread out on the table.


It is real dedication, when you remember the hours each drawing takes before completion.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I wouldn't be a proud mom if I didn't include these next pictures. I took some pictures of Matthew cards spread out on the table.


Matthew has such a wonderful selection of cards now. He is becoming quite a prolific artist, it's so good that he can sell some and use the money for more supplies.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I wouldn't be a proud mom if I didn't include these next pictures. I took some pictures of Matthew cards spread out on the table.


They are all fantastic . What are great artist you are Mathew , and Mary you have every right to be a proud mom your son is very talented 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Moving on to KayeJo's thrumming class. I think I would dedicate some time to just making my thrummings before doing the knitting. It is time consuming but fun.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Congrats to Matthew for all he accomplished this past weekend ...new friends ,new craft and even hiding little treasures for surprised unpackers from what I read. I collect bunnies and love the bunny card he drew !
Can't remember who his Mom is but I think you are awesome! 
Sorry just seen Pacer


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Sonja congrats to your son ! And why to go Mom &#128516; just watch him fly now
We still have our second daughter in college she is in her third year for a dental technician . Returned to college after working as a dental assistant for seven years . Graduated at 18 so her first year at college she was 17 first time away from home. She worked for a few Waco dentists . Learned after three weeks of her first job the dentist was hitting her hands!&#128127;


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> Congrats to Matthew for all he accomplished this past weekend ...new friends ,new craft and even hiding little treasures for surprised unpackers from what I read. I collect bunnies and love the bunny card he drew !
> Can't remember who his Mom is but I think you are awesome!
> Sorry just seen Pacer


He is a blessing to me. I enjoy having him as my son. I have learned to look at life differently by seeing the challenges he faces routinely. KAP was awesome because he wasn't afraid to talk to most of the people in the room. A few times he came to me to ask someone a question for him. I went to the person and let them know that Matthew wanted to ask them a question. They approached him and asked him what he needed. He seemed to handle it better than I thought and then he started going to people and asking for help without me being there. It certainly helped that so many of our knitters just walked up to him and started talking to him right away. It did give me a chance to step aside a bit more and enjoy what I wanted to enjoy. It also was helpful when I had some strong pain set into my hips that I didn't have to worry about Matthew. Every day is a journey for each of us. Some journeys are more challenging than others, but it is easier to deal with when you have "family" who love and care about you.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Needless to say I got her out of there and reported the twit !


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you really need to check this out - especially the lamb booties. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/bobble-crochet-lamb-set/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=a11b511af2-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-a11b511af2-60616885


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

That is so true pacer these sweet little treasures have more to deal with dailey than most people think of . The little man we went to see baptized on Sunday who is three faces these challenges . We just tried to keep ahead of things and explain what was coming up next . He did awesome &#128525; training well ....it's another thing but I told his Mom take one day at a time and that bridge will be crossed . 
I read a poem about the blue roses God put here on earth and how special they are . These treasures sure are the blue roses when we take the time to get to know them they light our world up . If I was younger,he would of been ours but we didn't think it would be fair to him to be in our 80's when he becomes a teen . He has a beautiful younge family ! And being a Papa and Nana is awesome &#128158;&#128158;&#128158;


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Would love to make them but need the pattern explained in English . I not good trying to figure patterns Sam


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Even more pictures of our busy weekend.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Here is some of my latest slippers


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Just baycj from my second gisit to France taking gs1 home. Seems like Ive been away for ages. Nice to be home and to get back to some sort of normality. Gs2 and Lm are coming to stay tonight so it will be lovely to catch up with them. Had a great time with the French gks and LM2 no longer cries at me. In fact she is all smiles now and definitely turning into a right little madam.
> 
> Sorry I've not had the time to keep up with you all, but sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> To those in Defiance, have a wonderful time, wish June and I could be with you again. Will be yhinking of you all. Xx.


You always have such a good time with your gks. It's wonderful that you have such a loving relationship.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone!! Thank you Kate for starting us off, thank you to Sam and Heidi and everyone for hosting us all in your lovely home (Marla wants the bathroom transplanted to her house, lol), and thank you you so much to Tami and her helpers for organizing such a wonderfully lovely time. 
I'm POOPED! Marla and I had a wonderful time, got home at about 5:30 this morning, next year we are stopping halfway going and back. The racoons were out in droves on the sides of the one road, and a family of 4 playing in the middle of it, I was not going to hit a 20-25lb racoon, or it's smaller family members, so we found out how well the brakes work on the malibu, they work very well, but poor Ryssa, she chewed the plastic D-ring on the one side of her car seat so she couldn't be hooked into it (I will get metal ones to fix it) and when I hit the brakes, she bounced off the back of the passenger seat to land on the floor, she is fine, but was a little shook up and being as she has short legs, couldn't get back up on the seat so needed rescuing by Marla, otherwise it was a rather uneventful trip, we did get to meet up with David at Council Bluffs, Iowa at about 8pm or so for dinner, the puppies were sooooo happy to see him, Ryssa was looking at me from his arms, as if to say, you all have tortured me long enough, I'm going with daddy. lolol
I hope that everyone else had a safe and uneventful drive, without the Geico racoons. 
It was so wonderful to meet everyone that could go, face to face, we shared so many hugs, and had so much fun. 
Okay, you all managed to chat an aweful lot so I have a lot to read. 
Love you all bunches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got this message from Barbara Knapp- She asked me to let you know:
> 
> I had been saying how unfortunate she had had to move:
> I was 5 yrs too young. Besides, financially I would not have been able to stay. I know Mama thought the world of all of you. Eventhough she had not met any of you in person, she consideredyou all dear friends. Please let everyone know that for me. And thank everyone for the lovely sympathy cards.


It is too bad that she has to move, but I understand why she has to. 
Thank you Julie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Jackie
> I've started a top to go with them
> Here is a picture of Minnie hat and shoes


That is adorable!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> HETYYYYYYYYYYYY(it's jamie I'm on first page)


LOLOL!!!!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Baby sharkies lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is too bad that she has to move, but I understand why she has to.
> Thank you Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> If your going to sell your Minnie Mouse patterns please let me know ,would love to get the pattern


Me too!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Sonja congrats to your son ! And why to go Mom 😄 just watch him fly now
> We still have our second daughter in college she is in her third year for a dental technician . Returned to college after working as a dental assistant for seven years . Graduated at 18 so her first year at college she was 17 first time away from home. She worked for a few Waco dentists . Learned after three weeks of her first job the dentist was hitting her hands!👿


Thank you Jackie 
He is going to study for his masters degree in engineering 
Maybe your daughter can tell me why the dentist always gets me to open my mouth wide and then proceeds to talk to me 
Glad your daughter stopped working for that dentist 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too!!!!!


Kaye and Jackie let me know if you are interested in the Minniemouse hat and shoes and I will just share what I did with you , I think I have scribbles written down somewhere that I can change to something more understandable 😄
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

We had more fun at Sam's house. It is so relaxing there. The kitchen is huge and the living room and attached room has accommodated our group each of the last 3 years. Heidi, Gary and the children look forward to Saturday evening at their home as much as we do. We did our potluck/cookout at their home as well as the white elephant exchange.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bless her heart as I am not done yet. I am going to take a break and get ready to join up with a friend. Matthew will be teaching her Kumihimo today to see if the technique will work for straps for the school bags that we make for Lutheran World Relief.


Keep the pictures coming Mary, I am really enjoying them! :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Baby sharkies lol


Your sharkie slippers look like fun . I think little ones and adults will like these 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> With all the ups and downs last week of son coming home from hospital I forgot to mention that we got some good news . It wasn't unexpected as we know the youngest is a little brain box takes after his mother who ever she may be 😜but he got Distinction*in all his exams and a few thank you calls from friends who he helped with there work as well which I thought was really nice of them so now it's off to unniversity in a few weeks
> Sonja


Well done that boy....and it goes without saying that he takes after his mother!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Keep the pictures coming Mary, I am really enjoying them! :thumbup:


I am enjoying them too keep going back as more come through 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Well done that boy....and it goes without saying that he takes after his mother!


Thank you so much Kate


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I probably won't be back for a couple of days. DH has the camper almost ready to go. The GKs will soon have the entire contents of my toy box moved in there😳
> I just have to put the cold stuff in & we should be ready to go. Talk later


Have a great time!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i took three crammed grocery sacks of yarn in - brought back probably as much as i took. heidi said that was not the way to get rid of some of your stash. i told her when you got rid of something you had to have something to replace it. she wasn't too sure about that. lol --- sam


LOL! I was very good, I only came home with 4 skeins that I didn't take, but just wait until next year, I'm sure the only reason this year is that I was too busy visiting to get to looking at the tables, I didn't even see the cookies and other yummies from Friday until Saturday. :roll:  
Oh well, that's that many calories that didn't hit my hips I guess, but Kathy made sure that I brought home plenty of them, so I'm sure that my hips will see at least a few. lol Oh darn, should have given David a bag to take when I saw him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We had more fun at Sam's house. It is so relaxing there. The kitchen is huge and the living room and attached room has accommodated our group each of the last 3 years. Heidi, Gary and the children look forward to Saturday evening at their home as much as we do. We did our potluck/cookout at their home as well as the white elephant exchange.


Ryssa was loving the attention, of course the fact that Gwen and Matthew made sure she was never hungry didn't hurt either. lololol! It was so wonderful to meet you and Matthew, and Ryssa thought so too. 
I can't wait until next year!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm sure that is how it works either 😳😳 I usually end up with more than what I've given away :mrgreen:  this time I'll wait to replace it until after November.


It will be hard to wait that long though, lol but I'm more than willing to help with the rebuilding of it after November.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Jeanette! Coffee does sound good this morning. Going to head down for some shortly.
> 
> Those melons are very good. Thank you Mary and Mathew for such tasty beautiful fruit and veggie trays. As always a delight to see as well as eat.


I agree, the fruit and veggie trays were amazing!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Jamie and I have made it home safely after a late start this morning. It will be good to sleep in my own bed. Was smooth sailing today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And more wonderful photos! I am hoping to get there one of these years... :mrgreen:

Also, those shark slippers are a riot! I know at least two (grown) kids who would love them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It will be hard to wait that long though, lol but I'm more than willing to help with the rebuilding of it after November.


Yes it is hard to wait but I will force myself too. :XD: I was just telling Amy about your class and how fun it was. Oh goodie I will take it 😁😁 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie and I have made it home safely after a late start this morning. It will be good to sleep in my own bed. Was smooth sailing today.


Glad to hear you're safely home. Bedtime here. Night night. xx


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh my goodness, guess who I have been talking to via "Skype". Julie - Lurker 2 way down in Auckland, New Zealand. Goodness we were talking for nearly 1 hour. What a beautiful woman and she's like myself, long gray/white hair. Of course her's is much longer than mine, lol!
> 
> What a thrill for myself, she has made my day. Oh I am full of bubbles I'm so excited. KP - KTP is the best.
> 
> Now to see if I can connect via "Skype" KTP's gathering at Sam's.......


I completely agree with your description of Julie, an absolutely beautiful woman.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm only on page 5 but want to thank Kate for the summary and Sam for the dessert recipes. Will be making some of those for sure. I'm looking forward to seeing the pics from KAP. I'm sure you had a great time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Daughters- I don't know. Wha tis th eworld coming to when they start telling you it is time to get to bed!
> How cute Avery liking Seths you tube videos as well.


I know really I do wonder at times. 😱😱😳😳 but she was right I did need to get some sleep. 
I thought it was cute too, some of the thihgs are kids shows James sent for Seth to watch.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Ryssa was loving the attention, of course the fact that Gwen and Matthew made sure she was never hungry didn't hurt either. lololol! It was so wonderful to meet you and Matthew, and Ryssa thought so too.
> I can't wait until next year!!!!!!!!!!!


Matthew loves to feed the animals whenever he can. It was a pleasure meeting you and Marla as well. I did get several pictures of her despite her not liking her picture being taken.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot so when I go to post I can find myself. 👍👍😊😊


Wow, what a lot of wonderful yarn. How can anyone resist :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad to hear you're safely home. Bedtime here. Night night. xx


I should say it is bedtime over there. Night night sweet dreams xxx


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Mary thank you so much for all the photos and descriptions you have posted, it must have taken you ages! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> With all the ups and downs last week of son coming home from hospital I forgot to mention that we got some good news . It wasn't unexpected as we know the youngest is a little brain box takes after his mother who ever she may be 😜but he got Distinction*in all his exams and a few thank you calls from friends who he helped with there work as well which I thought was really nice of them so now it's off to unniversity in a few weeks
> Sonja


That's fantastic!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie and I have made it home safely after a late start this morning. It will be good to sleep in my own bed. Was smooth sailing today.


Glad you made it home safely. I did not take a picture of the hand painted, white elephant so I will let you take a picture and share it with everyone.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Mary thank you so much for all the photos and descriptions you have posted, it must have taken you ages! :thumbup:


I have some more to share, but I am starting to get tired. I think I will share more later this week. I was trying to group quite a few pictures all together to make it easier for doing the summary and minimize all the pages that would result if I posted them separately.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I grew up surrounded by lots of family in Ontario, we had lots of company as both Grampas lived with us & Dad was youngest of 6 & Mom youngest of 10. Unfortunately I don't see any of my cousins often & my kids don't know them at all. Here I have only my sister & family, my brother & a few relatives from my Step-dads family but they are not a close bunch.
> DH family tried to have a reunion about every 8-10 years so those far away keep in touch a little


Me too. I only had one set of grandparents though, on my mom's side. My dad's passed away in Hungary and I never knew them or much about them, sad to say. I had lots of cousins too growing up but as I grew up and moved away, I lost track of most of them. There are a few that I know but none of their kids. I have one aunt left who usually arranges a reunion every year, except this one. Wouldn't you know, it's the year that I return home.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Glad you made it home safely. I did not take a picture of the hand painted, white elephant so I will let you take a picture and share it with everyone.


Okay I will get photos tomorrow and post them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh my goodness, guess who I have been talking to via "Skype". Julie - Lurker 2 way down in Auckland, New Zealand. Goodness we were talking for nearly 1 hour. What a beautiful woman and she's like myself, long gray/white hair. Of course her's is much longer than mine, lol!
> 
> What a thrill for myself, she has made my day. Oh I am full of bubbles I'm so excited. KP - KTP is the best.
> 
> Now to see if I can connect via "Skype" KTP's gathering at Sam's.......


That's wonderful. I have been meaning to find out how to get Skype but have just been putting it off. Did you also try to contact the people at KAP?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> She is taking time to relax today. This morning we were treated to a display of hot air balloons and a beautiful rainbow.


wOW -so pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Lovely pics from this morning Caren.
> There is not a chance I would go in a hot air balloon. No way.
> 
> Pair for my niece.


I'm with you. I like to see them.....from the ground :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Well I am finally finished painting the 2nd bedroom 8 walls in all, well one is really only about 18" wide, but still needs to be painted right!
> Still need to do all the trim, that can wait till the Autumn then I will do that or a rainy day.
> Will take a couple of photo's once I have it all set up. I am thrilled with it though, makes the room cleaner in my eyes. Well not now it's a horrendous mess with paintings on the floor the bed all upside down etc., etc.
> 
> ...


us

You have been busy. Hope you enjoyed your bubble bath....can't remember the last time I had one but it sounds like I should have one soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Group photo of everyone attending KAP minus Heidi and family. Names will follow this photo.


Happy, happy faces. Makes me sad that I wasn't there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Keep the pictures coming Mary, I am really enjoying them! :thumbup:


Me too!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Awesome pics Caren. Tell everyone I am waving hi and it is awesome to see so many there. 👋


Maybe you and I and Kiwifrau can go together next year so we can have a representation from Ontario. Wouldn't that be great! Keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I completely agree with your description of Julie, an absolutely beautiful woman.


Oh dear I am blushing!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Hard not buying, I myself always try to make a detour around the wool sections in the stores as I have "SO" much wool and really have to get cracking into making something.
> 
> :thumbup:


I know what you mean. A friend gave me some yarn and I have to sort it out. I'm sure I won't be using it so maybe someone here can. I will have to post what it is. It is a very chunky yarn. Didn't cost me anything so I just want to donate to anyone who could use it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mary, thanks for all the photos! So glad you got some of Matthew's carving on the watermelon and from Kaye Jo's thrumming class. Hope you got photos of the appetizers snd desserts plus the cookout dinner. I sure hope no one went hungry as we tried to offer foods okay for so many allergies and reactions. Makes so aware of what a struggle it can be for many


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kaye and Jackie let me know if you are interested in the Minniemouse hat and shoes and I will just share what I did with you , I think I have scribbles written down somewhere that I can change to something more understandable 😄
> Sonja


Difinitely! Thank you. Take your time, I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie and I have made it home safely after a late start this morning. It will be good to sleep in my own bed. Was smooth sailing today.


YaY!!!!!! 
My bed was so happy to see me this morning. 
Glad you made it safe and sound!
Hi Jamie!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is hard to wait but I will force myself too. :XD: I was just telling Amy about your class and how fun it was. Oh goodie I will take it 😁😁 :thumbup:


 :mrgreen: 
Thank you, it was fun to teach! I guess I should finish my second glove, well, start and finish...  
I will gladly send it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Congratulations Nana Caren 💍💐💗


Thank you very much


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew loves to feed the animals whenever he can. It was a pleasure meeting you and Marla as well. I did get several pictures of her despite her not liking her picture being taken.


 I don't think she really minded as much as she protested she did. She loved meeting everyone and is looking forward to next year almost as much as I am.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :mrgreen:
> Thank you, it was fun to teach! I guess I should finish my second glove, well, start and finish...
> I will gladly send it.


I will have to add my extra stitches and go up a size needle like the pattern says to do. The. Post a photo for you. 👍👍😁😁


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Maybe you and I and Kiwifrau can go together next year so we can have a representation from Ontario. Wouldn't that be great! Keep our fingers crossed.


I'll cross mine too in hopes that you can all come!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL! David said I sounded like I was back in Texas, I tend to pick up accents and twangs without trying and next thing you know, I sound like I"m from somewhere else. lol Thanks Pammie, for bringing Texas to me, I like Wyoming but I love Texas and Alaska.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I no longer have a sore throat. Wow, amazing. LOL Will be here for DH's surgery and follow-up visit and take friend out for congratulations dinner, go to premier of movie that DGS's are in. Danny has the bigger part, not speaking, but whenever it shows the star as a little boy it will be DGS and DGS #2 is at one of the birthday parties, so they are both in it. Will try and get down and take care of mom for a bit once all this is over.
> 
> Got a call from the grandchildren. They were in Disneyland Thursday and San Francisco Friday, yesterday to the Redwoods on their way to Oregon. What an amazing trip for them. The phone signal wasn't good so I didn't hear from them for long but it was so exciting to get the call!!
> 
> Know all of you are having a wonderful time at KAP. Celebrate life, friendships, and knitting together. Of course we celebrate Sam for all the work he does getting us going each week and sharing his family with us. What a great guy!!!! And of course, what a great family he has. Here's for fabulous weather for you today.


I'm so glad that you are feeling so much better, I hope that your mom is doing better also. 
The grands are having a wonderful trip, I'm sure, but I'm sure you miss them while they are gone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Finished hat number two 😄 can't wait to hear about the reactions from the two surprised little men !


That is so cute!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely, I would love it. 


budasha said:


> Maybe you and I and Kiwifrau can go together next year so we can have a representation from Ontario. Wouldn't that be great! Keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was the least I could do. A month is no time at all in that sort of situation.
> I am wondering when the bulk of reports will happen from KAP. I waited over half an hour yesterday on Skype, but nobody at all, apart from me was online. I am wondering if Tami again muddled the time zone, or were people just so busy with what ever.


My internet access was awful and spotty, I don't know how everyone elses was. The hotel we stayed at was in Napoleon, the staff were wonderful, the hotel was an adventure though. lol But the important thing is that we could have Ryssa and Pico there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got a PM from Tami, apparently Skype failed to connect them to Margaret, and as I had suspected I was just forgotten, along with Cathy in Geelong.


Don't worry Julie, I was thinking of you the whole weekend and how much you would have enjoyed it all, I just had awful internet connections and we had to up our data plan just so that we would have enough to use gps to get home, and so that David would have enough data for this week on teh road, so didn't want to incur overages.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got home from the KAP. Really a good time. Thanks again, Tami, for all of your hard work and to Sam and his family for their wonderful hospitality. The goody bag items and the generosity of food and sharing of talents in demonstration classes were fantastic. I especially loved the idea of spending Friday afternoon and part of Saturday in our A/C meeting room visiting, knitting, crocheting, other crafts and of course, Eating!
> 
> Ohio Joy did a wonderful job of facilitating a walk down memory lane of our wonderful June and saying a prayer before we ate. Very touching and some tears from many of us. Still miss her very much.
> 
> ...


It was wonderful and Ohio Joy did amazing, such a lovely person herself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a disappointment, it would have been nice to have met up with folks, but not to be.


I'll take my tablet next year and up the data before we go, so that I can hopefully get a connection through verizon if all else fails, but the connectivity wasn't very consistent this year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is keen to learn to knit, and cooked tea last night- which is good. We had naan bread, and a curry with hard-boiled eggs and onion- simple but tasty.
> I have cast on and worked a few rows garter stitch, we will work on it once she has woken up!
> Thanks for asking!


Ooh, I missed that!, I hope that the housemate continues to work out well for you both, how exciting!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Out with Greg and Gage this afternoon for a few groceries. It is hot out :thumbdown: I woke with a headache this morning and the heat did not help. Also my left leg did not want to cooperate with me. I know every day is different when recovering. Thinking positive and thanking God that I am still here. :thumbup:


We are also thanking God that you are still here. :thumbup: 
Just take it easy and don't over do it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> We are just back from watching a little man get baptized . He was a foster baby in our home. We got him when he was only four hours old!
> He was with us until he turned 11/2. If we were younger we would of adopted him .
> He has an awesome Dad and Mom ,we get to be his Papa and Nana 😍
> That was sure a hard time for us after he moved.
> ...


It's wonderful that you do that, and I'm sure it is hard also, especially when they have to move on to another family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hat I made for grandson #1


Your hats are amazing!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy girl!


Awe!!!! She just gets cuter everyday, and all that hair.  She is a happy baby, very good thing when the little ones are happy ones, makes everything easier. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm am amazed at those who can take babies & then have to give them back. I think I would be attached & so heartbroken to give them up. Wonderful that you still get to see them. God has a special place for wonderful people like you.


I agree on all counts!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just had an email from Sandi- (AZ Sticks) Alan is so much better, they are really busy- she sends her love to everyone at the KTP.


Thank you Julie, it's good to know that they are doing much better, hopefully he will not have any set backs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie and I will be setting off for home early tomorrow morning. I looked out the window of our hotel room and couldn't help but notice how beautiful the sunset is. Figured I'd share it with everyone. I do have photos still to share but will wait until I get home.


It was beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am moving to England in November, I am very excited it has been very hard to keep quiet until the KAP. When I was there last James asked me to marry him, I have accepted. I was told the look of surprise on my face was priceless. my children are all happy for me and are okay with my move. Seth has told me I must leave aunt Jamie here.


LOL! Well, Seth does have things in perspective. I imagine though, that you'll be getting a phone call after a fortnight or so from him asking when you are coming back home, he will miss you as much as you will miss him. 
LOL! I'm sure it was, too bad he didn't video it. :lol:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you Poledra I have fun creating them &#128522;
Sonja that would be so appreciated my Grand daughter will look cute with the Minnie Mouse .
I tried a Owl pattern but my brain failed that one. I have just learned to crochet in the last year and a half watching utube


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I just read about the pictures sorry if I have caused someone extra work &#128563;
I promise not to post to many all over


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You should see Caren's face when she talks of James and their plans to marry and live in England....she is absolutely beaming!!
> 
> PurpleFi and LondonGirl, etc....you all were talking about a UK KAP---you have a fantastic candidate for the organizer headed your way.
> 
> Congrats again Caren & James!!


Yes she does, her beautiful face just glows. 
And yes they do, between the three of them they could organize amazing things, it still amazes me that Josephine and Londy planned their own vacation all by themselves, that was a lot of organizing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll take my tablet next year and up the data before we go, so that I can hopefully get a connection through verizon if all else fails, but the connectivity wasn't very consistent this year.


No it was not very consistant at all. Even at the hotel inept getting booted off wifi after a while I gave up. I didn't get to chat with James very much, that is why when I did get the chance I stopped visiting and chatted with him. :XD: :mrgreen:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Get ready...he's pretty darn good looking and has a very kind face and friendly eyes.


Yes he is!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes she does, her beautiful face just glows.
> And yes they do, between the three of them they could organize amazing things, it still amazes me that Josephine and Londy planned their own vacation all by themselves, that was a lot of organizing.


Is it really that noticeable? 😳😱😍😍 I'm more of an idea person than an organizer. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am hoping that most of these pages are pictures! Matthew and I made it home safely tonight around 9 PM. We had a lovely time again this year. Matthew thanked me for bringing him along once again. He did awesome this year. My yarn monster now has a craft he loves that uses the yarn. Kumihimo(Sp?) was the only workshop Matthew took and he kept raiding the swap tables for yarn to make his projects with. He has an eye for color and has fallen in love with this project. He was delighted to get a white elephant gift with yarn and pendents so he can make some necklaces. He said he thanked Nittergma twice because he was so delighted. He actually approached some of our KTP members to ask questions without being encouraged by mom. That was huge. Tami-take note of that because I was delightly shocked when he approached you for help in finishing off his 2nd piece. Matthew also informed me that he randomly went around and slipped the bear holding a fish card into people's belongings, so if you wonder how it got there-Matthew wanted to share it with some people to get rid of the rest of his older cards. He was very random about this so no hard feelings if you didn't get one slipped in on you. He is already talking about the next KAP!


Matthew took to the braiding like a duck to water, his are amazing, I'm just going to do that craft, vicariously through pictures of Matthews. 
He was really enjoying it, he looked so relaxed, it is so fun to talk to him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> His eyes were the first thing I noticed, he is very kind. ge will blush when I show him all the well wishes from everyone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you very much. 😊😊 I think he will fit right in too. Yes it has been nice to see how the friendship has developed. We thank you Don and Bob for grilling. Now Kaye Jo needs to bring David along next year as well.


I just told David, who knows, I may be able to drag him along. Carly wanted to know if she gets to go next year, I told her no, it's too close to school starting for her and she has to be back home before then, she said "okaayyyy". lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Is it really that noticeable? 😳😱😍😍 I'm more of an idea person than an organizer. :thumbup:


 Yes dear, it really is. 
lol 
Well, you get the ideas and the other two are awfully good at implementing them.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree on all counts!


So do I . It must be very difficult but rewarding at the same time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't think she really minded as much as she protested she did. She loved meeting everyone and is looking forward to next year almost as much as I am.


She really didn't protest. I told her the truth, she is beautiful and should not try to hide it. She has a wonderful smile and a heart of gold. Why not share it with everyone. I now know why the two of you like run around together.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It was beautiful.


Thank you!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! Now I'm really going to sleep Jamie has just given me the its late tone of voice. :mrgreen:  :XD:
> 
> Avery discovered Seth's you tube favorites on my phone. Before we left he had Jamie help him find them so he can watch them.


LOL! Jamie takes good care of her momma. The boys were so sweet, Bentley took off with Ryssa and her lead and one of the older boys went to help him 'walk' the dog. lol Ryssa certainly made the rounds. Avery was very much enjoying the videos while laying there, I was having fun watching him watch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Several have already seen this lovely sunset from Dianna Keen, but not everyone is on facebook!


Just gorgeous! Thank you Julie for posting it here.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> I just read about the pictures sorry if I have caused someone extra work 😳
> I promise not to post to many all over


How did you cause someone some extra work with your photos? I am the one who is posting quite a few photos. I do try to group them though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> She really didn't protest. I told her the truth, she is beautiful and should not try to hide it. She has a wonderful smile and a heart of gold. Why not share it with everyone. I now know why the two of you like run around together.


 Yes she does, she'd do anything to help someone. 
We have a lot of fun, it was so funny, the only time we spent together all weekend was in the car and at the hotel, she was really enjoying talking to and spending time with everyone, as was I.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't worry Bubba, the only work it can cause is for people going looking for the, and that's not a hardship, post as many as you want, where and when you want to, we all enjoy looking at them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I thought I was going to bed a while ago. I got on facebook to take care of some business with the house and saw a message from my MIL to call her as soon as I saw the message. My DH's cousin who is in his early 30's died this afternoon of cardiac arrest or so she thinks. Now I am wide awake. I don't know how much sleep I will get tonight. We weren't close to him, but it is still very sad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My internet access was awful and spotty, I don't know how everyone elses was. The hotel we stayed at was in Napoleon, the staff were wonderful, the hotel was an adventure though. lol But the important thing is that we could have Ryssa and Pico there.


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup: I don't know of ANY hotels in NZ that would allow dogs. Not in any circumstance! When I was stuck at the Airport waiting to go to Peka Peka, Ringo had to wait elsewhere, that was why the 'Driving Miss Daisy lady took him to her house, where he behaved impeccably, unlike his behaviour with me! I do hope next time we can sort the internet and skype- it is the only way I will ever be able to be there.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1st one done and cast on for the 2nd one. I am plugging along on the slippers and hoping to get another pair made tomorrow. Was so hot out today and I never ser door outside. Glad to have our air conditioner.

First pic was dark so I took a second snap.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Don't worry Julie, I was thinking of you the whole weekend and how much you would have enjoyed it all, I just had awful internet connections and we had to up our data plan just so that we would have enough to use gps to get home, and so that David would have enough data for this week on teh road, so didn't want to incur overages.


Fair enough!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes she does, she'd do anything to help someone.
> We have a lot of fun, it was so funny, the only time we spent together all weekend was in the car and at the hotel, she was really enjoying talking to and spending time with everyone, as was I.


She is so much fun. I am glad she fit right in. Matthew thanked me for bringing him as soon as we got into the car to head down to Cincinnati. We hadn't even gotten out of Defiance. He is so thankful to be a part of this and he enjoys visiting yarn shops with me. There is something special about yarn and knitters that brings peace to him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I thought I was going to bed a while ago. I got on facebook to take care of some business with the house and saw a message from my MIL to call her as soon as I saw the message. My DH's cousin who is in his early 30's died this afternoon of cardiac arrest or so she thinks. Now I am wide awake. I don't know how much sleep I will get tonight. We weren't close to him, but it is still very sad.


Oh my gosh!!! I'm so sorry, I agree, sad whether you are close or not. 30's is so young to die of anything especially cardiac arrest if that is what the cause is. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll take my tablet next year and up the data before we go, so that I can hopefully get a connection through verizon if all else fails, but the connectivity wasn't very consistent this year.


 :thumbup: That would be great!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes she does, she'd do anything to help someone.
> We have a lot of fun, it was so funny, the only time we spent together all weekend was in the car and at the hotel, she was really enjoying talking to and spending time with everyone, as was I.


I was nice to finally get to meet both you and Marla. I am glad you could be there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I missed that!, I hope that the housemate continues to work out well for you both, how exciting!


Running very short on food right now, but I've triggered the emergency button at Church.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Julie, it's good to know that they are doing much better, hopefully he will not have any set backs.


Yes, indeed!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup: I don't know of ANY hotels in NZ that would allow dogs. Not in any circumstance! When I was stuck at the Airport waiting to go to Peka Peka, Ringo had to wait elsewhere, that was why the 'Driving Miss Daisy lady took him to her house, where he behaved impeccably, unlike his behaviour with me! I do hope next time we can sort the internet and skype- it is the only way I will ever be able to be there.


I said this weekend, that if I ever win anything worthwhile while playing the lottery occasionally, you will be coming to the KAP and if there is one anywhere else, we will ALL be going to those. You never know, it could happen, I believe in miracles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just gorgeous! Thank you Julie for posting it here.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I said this weekend, that if I ever win anything worthwhile while playing the lottery occasionally, you will be coming to the KAP and if there is one anywhere else, we will all be going to those. You never know, it could happen, I believe in miracles.


I am afraid I've given up on Lotto!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I thought I was going to bed a while ago. I got on facebook to take care of some business with the house and saw a message from my MIL to call her as soon as I saw the message. My DH's cousin who is in his early 30's died this afternoon of cardiac arrest or so she thinks. Now I am wide awake. I don't know how much sleep I will get tonight. We weren't close to him, but it is still very sad.


Oh no that is just awful news, even if you were not close. Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1st one done and cast on for the 2nd one. I am plugging along on the slippers and hoping to get another pair made tomorrow. Was so hot out today and I never ser door outside. Glad to have our air conditioner.
> 
> First pic was dark so I took a second snap.


Those are so great! Do you knit in your sleep too? LOL!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I thought I was going to bed a while ago. I got on facebook to take care of some business with the house and saw a message from my MIL to call her as soon as I saw the message. My DH's cousin who is in his early 30's died this afternoon of cardiac arrest or so she thinks. Now I am wide awake. I don't know how much sleep I will get tonight. We weren't close to him, but it is still very sad.


That is not good.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I said this weekend, that if I ever win anything worthwhile while playing the lottery occasionally, you will be coming to the KAP and if there is one anywhere else, we will ALL be going to those. You never know, it could happen, I believe in miracles.


I believe in miracles too, one never knows.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> She is so much fun. I am glad she fit right in. Matthew thanked me for bringing him as soon as we got into the car to head down to Cincinnati. We hadn't even gotten out of Defiance. He is so thankful to be a part of this and he enjoys visiting yarn shops with me. There is something special about yarn and knitters that brings peace to him.


Yarn and knitting, and knitters in general are a peaceful thing I think, except for the Kumahumi thing, that was NOT zen for me. lolol, it was more zen watching Matthew do his than my attempting it. lol 
Marla is still laughing about my attempts. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I believe in miracles too, one never knows.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid I've given up on Lotto!


That's okay, Marla and I play every so often just for kicks and giggles, we have won $5 or 10 on Powerball and Megamillions a couple times, we win more on scratch offs, but you never know, we'll just see what happens when we do play.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is this a happy kid or not? He was in two events this weekend. On Saturday, he ran an obstacle course and on Sunday, he did a triathalon for the first time. He had a great time with Grandpa and Mom while I was at KAP.


 A very happy kid, reminds me of his grandma.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> So glad to have today off from work. I was up late last night, but did get to sleep in. After we left KAP, Matthew and I went to Cincinnati to check on the progress of the house. More work is yet to be done in these next two weeks, but I am pleased with the work that is already done. Great contractor overseeing this project. The main floor of the house is now painted and looks so inviting. Carpet is laying in the rooms so I got to see what was selected. It is difficult doing all of this from a distance so I have left so much up to Cliff who is the contractor. I will be going back in two weeks to finish up whatever needs to be done and try to get the house on the market. I know someone who is a realtor in that area so I will be making contact with her before I go down. I might see if she can look at the house before our arrival and make suggestions on what we will still need to get done. I do want to share some pictures of our awesome weekend.


So glad that things are going pretty much to plan with the house, hoping that it sells quickly for you.

It is so neat to now to put a voice to a post, I've been hearing Julies voice when I read her posts for a quite a long time now, but it's nice to hear the others. 
Ohio Joy is a hoot!!!! She and Don have a great sense of humor. 
By the way Joy, what is Don going to make with his dice? :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> 515 miles till we're home, I'm napping now so might be awhile before I post again love ya all MUAH


Jamie, you just make me smile. 
Hugs and kisses.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I will be amazed if he is not the gossip of the town for having all these women coming to him and all the different license plates in his driveway. He even had a woman camping out next to his home. :lol: :lol:


Oh the scandal that will ensue. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> After dinner on Friday evening, we went back to the hotel meeting room to begin workshops. Tina, who is the owner of the alpaca farm, came with her assistants to teach us Kumihimo and drop spinning.


Did Sue make it home with the kitten or did they take it away from her? lolol

The classes were wonderful, but I'll leave the Kumihimo to Matthew and I'll just stick to the drop spindle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I know origami boxes is relaxing for you but teaching me has to be an experience. lolol 
I will try again, but I think I'll have some of Kathy's wine first. lolol
We need specific origami paper, correct?


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Caren and James congrats to you both.💞
> Moving to England how fantastic.


I second that :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I believe in miracles too, one never knows.


That is so pretty, I love a pink sky.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Did Sue make it home with the kitten or did they take it away from her? lolol
> 
> The classes were wonderful, but I'll leave the Kumihimo to Matthew and I'll just stick to the drop spindle.


Mathew working on his new found craft.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll get on my phone and post some pics I took, later, I need to charge it, it won't let me download to the laptop for some reason.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is so pretty, I love a pink sky.


Thank you, I nearly missed it tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Mathew working on his new found craft.


Now that is a zen moment, great picture Caren.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, I nearly missed it tonight.


I think it is going to rain again here, it rained this morning, so no telling what our sunset will look like. It's so nice and cool in here though, I didn't need the air con at all today, it's only 70f in here now.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Such fun seeing the pictures from KAP!! Keep them coming, everyone. It's like seeing the whole tea party come to life.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I thought I was going to bed a while ago. I got on facebook to take care of some business with the house and saw a message from my MIL to call her as soon as I saw the message. My DH's cousin who is in his early 30's died this afternoon of cardiac arrest or so she thinks. Now I am wide awake. I don't know how much sleep I will get tonight. We weren't close to him, but it is still very sad.


Very sad. Condolences and hugs


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

oh dear Pacer. I am so sorry to hear of his passing. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sonya, so happy you had good news
love the pics.
bought new iPad as old one quit. should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Big storm came through here today and knocked out internet for awhile and then piwer altogether. Has everyone made it home okay? Has anyone heard from Tami?

Thinking of and saying prayers for answers for CMaliza's DH today.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i want to thank all of you who took pics and posted and took the time to put names with faces. thank you so much, i recognized so many just from past pics. i think it was a well thought out wk end, lots accomplished and having the one big room to gather in and do all things was great. those are some super gifts also. Matthew i am so impressed with your cards, and you really got the hang of some of the crafts. Marianne and gwennie love those smiling faces, i would be right in the midst of you. what a group!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Big storm came through here today and knocked out internet for awhile and then piwer altogether. Has everyone made it home okay? Has anyone heard from Tami?
> 
> Thinking of and saying prayers for answers for CMaliza's DH today.


Me too, I hope he is doing okay.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I do want to post a wonderful picture of two greatly appreciated men.


They look a little mischievous don't they? lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Woke up few minutes ago needed a drink. 395 miles left till were home.


Pretty scenery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just read on facebook that Faith is receiving her immune system treatment at the hospital and Bella's GJ tube has failed so she is being rushed into surgery. The parents now need to be in one area of the hospital for Faith and in the surgical area for Bella. They will need lots of prayers to get through this day.


Oh my, that poor family, prayers in spades going their way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just got a scam call supposedly from my granddaughter asking for money as she is in detention center. Supposedly called me as I wouldn't tell anyone. Good thing this happened to a friend a number of years ago.


My Aunt got one of those a while back, my uncle figured it out pretty quick though and told her to hang up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> With all the ups and downs last week of son coming home from hospital I forgot to mention that we got some good news . It wasn't unexpected as we know the youngest is a little brain box takes after his mother who ever she may be 😜but he got Distinction*in all his exams and a few thank you calls from friends who he helped with there work as well which I thought was really nice of them so now it's off to unniversity in a few weeks
> Sonja


That's fantastic news!!!!! Of course he takes after his mum, they get all the good stuff from mums genetics.  :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS NEW YORK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You sure got a unique assortment of items.
> I'm curious how the salt ornaments are made as I have a bunch of those clear balls.


And thank you very much for your contribution, the bags are awesome!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The GKs came this evening, they are with us now until Wed. DH announced to them we are taking them camping. Sometimes he drives me nuts. I cannot now say no as the kids will be so disappointed but I have so much to do to get ready for the reunion & also more stuff ready in the garden. When I mentioned this DH said, "Oh, is that this weekend? I thought it was another week yet!😱. Does he ever hear what I say?😳
> Today I raced into Lloydminster to do the shopping for the reunion & stock up on a few other groceries. This evening I cleaned vegetables from the garden to take camping. My corn is now ready so we will get to enjoy that tomorrow. I also got a dessert made for Sat. One more thing off my plate, thank goodness. I was supposed to keep the kids again Thursday night as DIL has a night shift & son leaves for work at 5:30am but thankfully the other grandma agreed to take them. I have company arriving Friday evening for the weekend so really need to get some things done Thursday & Friday.
> Sounds like everyone had a great time this weekend. Maybe some year I will get there.
> Julie & Margaret, sorry they couldn't get Skype time work. I'm thinking I might try to download it sometime to try.


Loved the Hummingbirds, had to stand on my head (not really) the video was upside down. LOL! Looked very busy though.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is good to be feeling so much better, Olbas oil is wonderful stuff. I reckon that is what has cleared my sinuses. Darshana is cooking another curry with potato and egg, and her Naan bread. It was lovely to hear from Sandi! I must remember that I had a lovely conversation with Lynnette (Kiwifrau), that at least made up for the disappointment.


It was fun talking wasn't it and do you realize we were on Skype for nearly an hour. Goodness how the time flew by.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I probably won't be back for a couple of days. DH has the camper almost ready to go. The GKs will soon have the entire contents of my toy box moved in there😳
> I just have to put the cold stuff in & we should be ready to go. Talk later


Have loads of fun!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mary, I got a couple good pics of Matthews table and Matthew also, I just want to make sure it's okay for me to post the pics that have Matthew in them here, before I do so. 
He just keeps growing into an even better artist all the time, I hope he keeps kalloging (sp) things together like his dragon, he did such a good job of making it uniquely his, and it's just beautiful. 
Love to you both.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Here is some of my latest slippers


Your shark slippers, adult and child are fabulous!! I need to make my DH a pair of those. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is hard to wait but I will force myself too. :XD: I was just telling Amy about your class and how fun it was. Oh goodie I will take it 😁😁 :thumbup:


You'll have to bring Amy one of these years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow! I think I'm caught up. I think I'll go knit or play with a puzzle, if I don't fall asleep. 
Have a wonderful night you all. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

The shark patterns are from ravelry fun to make


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Pacer so sorry to hear your sad news . I will pray for the family . So younge


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

More pics


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's okay, Marla and I play every so often just for kicks and giggles, we have won $5 or 10 on Powerball and Megamillions a couple times, we win more on scratch offs, but you never know, we'll just see what happens when we do play.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> It was fun talking wasn't it and do you realize we were on Skype for nearly an hour. Goodness how the time flew by.


 :thumbup: it was good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> More pics


More names? you may be busy doing them!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have to find my cord for the camera so I can share photos from it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> More names? you may be busy doing them!


I'm just glad I'm remembeing who's who. Lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just found this, may be of some use- or some amusement!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-355548-1.html


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this, may be of some use- or some amusement!
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-355548-1.html


I really love TOAD. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Just got a scam call supposedly from my granddaughter asking for money as she is in detention center. Supposedly called me as I wouldn't tell anyone. Good thing this happened to a friend a number of years ago.


So glad you were wise. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> With all the ups and downs last week of son coming home from hospital I forgot to mention that we got some good news . It wasn't unexpected as we know the youngest is a little brain box takes after his mother who ever she may be 😜but he got Distinction*in all his exams and a few thank you calls from friends who he helped with there work as well which I thought was really nice of them so now it's off to unniversity in a few weeks
> Sonja


Glad you got some good news. Sounds like a very special young man. Thank you for telling us. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, goodnight all!! Sweet dreams!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS NEW YORK


Aaaahhhhhhh, At last. Welcome Home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Her skills are wonderful- not surprising that June was so proud of her!


Agreed :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's the sad part , he applied to 5 unniversities and got accepted at all of them but he has decided to go to the one in Middlesbrough which is a good unniversity but he is only going there so he can stay close to us and his brother and I think the seizure knocked his confidence a bit but hopefully unni life will give him it back


Shows his exceptional ability that he was accepted by all 5. Quite exceptional for sure. I understand the confidence bit after the seizure but I'm sure his confidence will come back with time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Waving and blowing kisses as we go passed, love lots Darlene


Right back atcha!!! Lots of love and Big Hugs for you too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Here is some of my latest slippers


I LOVE those slippers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!! Thank you Kate for starting us off, thank you to Sam and Heidi and everyone for hosting us all in your lovely home (Marla wants the bathroom transplanted to her house, lol), and thank you you so much to Tami and her helpers for organizing such a wonderfully lovely time.
> I'm POOPED! Marla and I had a wonderful time, got home at about 5:30 this morning, next year we are stopping halfway going and back. The racoons were out in droves on the sides of the one road, and a family of 4 playing in the middle of it, I was not going to hit a 20-25lb racoon, or it's smaller family members, so we found out how well the brakes work on the malibu, they work very well, but poor Ryssa, she chewed the plastic D-ring on the one side of her car seat so she couldn't be hooked into it (I will get metal ones to fix it) and when I hit the brakes, she bounced off the back of the passenger seat to land on the floor, she is fine, but was a little shook up and being as she has short legs, couldn't get back up on the seat so needed rescuing by Marla, otherwise it was a rather uneventful trip, we did get to meet up with David at Council Bluffs, Iowa at about 8pm or so for dinner, the puppies were sooooo happy to see him, Ryssa was looking at me from his arms, as if to say, you all have tortured me long enough, I'm going with daddy. lolol
> I hope that everyone else had a safe and uneventful drive, without the Geico racoons.
> It was so wonderful to meet everyone that could go, face to face, we shared so many hugs, and had so much fun.
> ...


So glad you were all safe and so glad Marla got to go with you. I think a stop half-way is a very good idea.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Baby sharkies lol


Where can I get the pattern?  Ravelry I imagine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I was headed to bed and the teens across the street came over to tell me that there was a severe weather alert, thunder, lightening, high winds, rain, and wait for it, yep Hail. YUCK! I'm praying it doesn't hail badly, I got everything covered as best I could just as it was starting to rain, I'm soaked. 
So I guess I'll sit here for a while after I go get a cup of coffee. The thunder is awfully close, I'd usually sleep through it, but I don't think I'll be sleeping through this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie and I have made it home safely after a late start this morning. It will be good to sleep in my own bed. Was smooth sailing today.


So good to know that you are safely home. I imagine totally exhausted but home at last. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bubba, post away with your photos. Please.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I thought I was going to bed a while ago. I got on facebook to take care of some business with the house and saw a message from my MIL to call her as soon as I saw the message. My DH's cousin who is in his early 30's died this afternoon of cardiac arrest or so she thinks. Now I am wide awake. I don't know how much sleep I will get tonight. We weren't close to him, but it is still very sad.


So very young. Sorry to hear this Mary and know it is a real tragedy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I was headed to bed and the teens across the street came over to tell me that there was a severe weather alert, thunder, lightening, high winds, rain, and wait for it, yep Hail. YUCK! I'm praying it doesn't hail badly, I got everything covered as best I could just as it was starting to rain, I'm soaked.
> So I guess I'll sit here for a while after I go get a cup of coffee. The thunder is awfully close, I'd usually sleep through it, but I don't think I'll be sleeping through this.


Guess I'll keep you company. I woke up and am wide awake. Hope I get tired soon. This is becoming such a habit again and makes it hard to do things days. My mom is having very rough nights with her breathing and wonder if I am in sync with her. Stay safe in this storm. Hope there's no tornado involved.
Think I'll give bed another try.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie and I have made it home safely after a late start this morning. It will be good to sleep in my own bed. Was smooth sailing today.


Glad you Jamie and everyone else made it home safely
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's the sad part , he applied to 5 unniversities and got accepted at all of them but he has decided to go to the one in Middlesbrough which is a good unniversity but he is only going there so he can stay close to us and his brother and I think the seizure knocked his confidence a bit but hopefully unni life will give him it back


I guess that gives you mixed feelings. I'm sure it will be nice having him around but if you feel he could have made a better choice sad as well. But unfortunately the time comes when we have to let them make their own decisions even we don't think they are the best option-but that is what parents need to do bring up the kids to make theie own decisions. By now all you should be doing is advising. After all it is his life not yours.
I wasn't convinced medicine was the best option for Vicky and yet she loves it so it is good she listened to me but made up her own mind.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> oh dear Pacer. I am so sorry to hear of his passing. Hugs and prayers.


From me too Mary such a sad loss
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Loved the Hummingbirds, had to stand on my head (not really) the video was upside down. LOL! Looked very busy though.


That's funny weird because it came through the right way up for me 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Guess I'll keep you company. I woke up and am wide awake. Hope I get tired soon. This is becoming such a habit again and makes it hard to do things days. My mom is having very rough nights with her breathing and wonder if I am in sync with her. Stay safe in this storm. Hope there's no tornado involved.
> Think I'll give bed another try.


Well, the storm didn't last long thankfully, I think I will let the dogs out and go to bed now. 
Night, hope you sleep well. I hope that your mom starts to have better nights also.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I was headed to bed and the teens across the street came over to tell me that there was a severe weather alert, thunder, lightening, high winds, rain, and wait for it, yep Hail. YUCK! I'm praying it doesn't hail badly, I got everything covered as best I could just as it was starting to rain, I'm soaked.
> So I guess I'll sit here for a while after I go get a cup of coffee. The thunder is awfully close, I'd usually sleep through it, but I don't think I'll be sleeping through this.


Hope everything is ok there Kaye and that the storm does not cause any damage 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bubba, post away with your photos. Please.


Yes definitely post pictures we like to see pictures 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I really love TOAD. lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I guess that gives you mixed feelings. I'm sure it will be nice having him around but if you feel he could have made a better choice sad as well. But unfortunately the time comes when we have to let them make their own decisions even we don't think they are the best option-but that is what parents need to do bring up the kids to make theie own decisions. By now all you should be doing is advising. After all it is his life not yours.
> I wasn't convinced medicine was the best option for Vicky and yet she loves it so it is good she listened to me but made up her own mind.


Not so much a better choice he is doing what he wants and the engineering department is fantastic they have just spent millions on it as well to bring in more technology , it's just that last year he was all for moving further away and then this year it just stopped but he's happy with his choice and that's what matters 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I was headed to bed and the teens across the street came over to tell me that there was a severe weather alert, thunder, lightening, high winds, rain, and wait for it, yep Hail. YUCK! I'm praying it doesn't hail badly, I got everything covered as best I could just as it was starting to rain, I'm soaked.
> So I guess I'll sit here for a while after I go get a cup of coffee. The thunder is awfully close, I'd usually sleep through it, but I don't think I'll be sleeping through this.


Hoping all is ok!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker I love the knitters slang. :thumbup: 

More pictures, oh goody. So much happiness and to think it all started with the love of sticks and string. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You'll have to bring Amy one of these years.


Yes I do she would fit right in with everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Lurker I love the knitters slang. :thumbup:
> 
> More pictures, oh goody. So much happiness and to think it all started with the love of sticks and string. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I just started a new thread. Along the same lines as all the show me your blues etc. 

This one is ...Show us your slippers. Feel free to post pics of your fave slippers.


Off to bed. Sleep well all


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> Baby sharkies lol


Love all the sharkies!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I wouldn't be a proud mom if I didn't include these next pictures. I took some pictures of Matthew cards spread out on the table.


Matthew sure seems intent on the new skill he learnt. What a wonderful collection of cards he now has.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Keep the pictures coming Mary, I am really enjoying them! :thumbup:


Me, too!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> More pics


😊😁😍 I imagine it must have been James. I have posted photos to him at every KAP, a behind the scenes participant every year. Lovely pictures and 👍 for putting names. I do not put names with mine because I am not good at remembering names.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Matthew sure seems intent on the new skill he learnt. What a wonderful collection of cards he now has.


 :thumbup: Especially when you know the hours/days that go into each creation.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you really need to check this out - especially the lamb booties. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/bobble-crochet-lamb-set/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=a11b511af2-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-a11b511af2-60616885


Love the look of the lamb booties. Sent th elink to a friend to see if it makes sense to her as I don't read a word of Russian. My friend does but she has admitted to not really being able to follow Russian patterns as she tends to look at the picture only. Not a skill I have.

Sent her the crochet ones and she said detailed and she should be able to do them. She is going to try them this week.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm just glad I'm remembeing who's who. Lol


The reason I try to stick to photos without people unless I can name everyone. The group photo this year an exception.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!! Thank you Kate for starting us off, thank you to Sam and Heidi and everyone for hosting us all in your lovely home (Marla wants the bathroom transplanted to her house, lol), and thank you you so much to Tami and her helpers for organizing such a wonderfully lovely time.
> I'm POOPED! Marla and I had a wonderful time, got home at about 5:30 this morning, next year we are stopping halfway going and back. The racoons were out in droves on the sides of the one road, and a family of 4 playing in the middle of it, I was not going to hit a 20-25lb racoon, or it's smaller family members, so we found out how well the brakes work on the malibu, they work very well, but poor Ryssa, she chewed the plastic D-ring on the one side of her car seat so she couldn't be hooked into it (I will get metal ones to fix it) and when I hit the brakes, she bounced off the back of the passenger seat to land on the floor, she is fine, but was a little shook up and being as she has short legs, couldn't get back up on the seat so needed rescuing by Marla, otherwise it was a rather uneventful trip, we did get to meet up with David at Council Bluffs, Iowa at about 8pm or so for dinner, the puppies were sooooo happy to see him, Ryssa was looking at me from his arms, as if to say, you all have tortured me long enough, I'm going with daddy. lolol
> I hope that everyone else had a safe and uneventful drive, without the Geico racoons.
> It was so wonderful to meet everyone that could go, face to face, we shared so many hugs, and had so much fun.
> ...


I didn't realise that raccons were so big- I thought of them as smallish cute little things. Just as well you din't hit them- poor Ryssa. Just as well she wasn't hurt.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie and I have made it home safely after a late start this morning. It will be good to sleep in my own bed. Was smooth sailing today.


Is that a green budgie?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I just read about the pictures sorry if I have caused someone extra work 😳
> I promise not to post to many all over


I was joking when I said about Kate being busy keeping up! Its just that with KAP there are a lot more than usual- Kate I'm sure doesn't really mind when there are lots.
And I see that a short way down she says to keep posting. We love to see photos. It's because the photos are loved so much that they are all collated and the pages posted in the next KTP.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I thought I was going to bed a while ago. I got on facebook to take care of some business with the house and saw a message from my MIL to call her as soon as I saw the message. My DH's cousin who is in his early 30's died this afternoon of cardiac arrest or so she thinks. Now I am wide awake. I don't know how much sleep I will get tonight. We weren't close to him, but it is still very sad.


Like you say it is so sad- he is so young especially if it was sudden and unexpected (well he is still very young but you all know what I mean!)


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I thought I was going to bed a while ago. I got on facebook to take care of some business with the house and saw a message from my MIL to call her as soon as I saw the message. My DH's cousin who is in his early 30's died this afternoon of cardiac arrest or so she thinks. Now I am wide awake. I don't know how much sleep I will get tonight. We weren't close to him, but it is still very sad.


Mary, so sorry to hear this. What a sad end to a very happy weekend. My condolences to you and your DH and all his family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this, may be of some use- or some amusement!
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-355548-1.html


A few I hadn't heard but they are fun some especially.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The reason I try to stick to photos without people unless I can name everyone. The group photo this year an exception.


I'm like you -woudl ahve real difficulty remebering th enames to go withthe faces. I can look at family photos and not be sure who I am looking at.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I just read about the pictures sorry if I have caused someone extra work 😳
> I promise not to post to many all over


Absolutely not a problem Bubba - please keep posting!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> How did you cause someone some extra work with your photos? I am the one who is posting quite a few photos. I do try to group them though.


I think she meant me listing all the photos Mary, but as I posted already it's not a problem, I enjoy seeing them as much as everyone else and it's not a hard job to list them. Don't worry about grouping them (you're giving yourself enough work with all the descriptions) as I have merely been listing them together as "KAP photos."


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this, may be of some use- or some amusement!
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-355548-1.html


I hadn't realised that I own a few TOADs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> A few I hadn't heard but they are fun some especially.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I hadn't realised that I own a few TOADs!


It's a good one, isn't it!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne who has only infrequently been able to come to the Tea Party in recent years, has her Birthday today, it was so lovely to see her enjoy the KAP!
*Happy Happy Day! Marianne!*


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Marianne. Glad you had a chance to catch up with so many at KAP. Gwen if MArainne doesn't see these you can tell her for us.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

angelam said:


> Mary, so sorry to hear this. What a sad end to a very happy weekend. My condolences to you and your DH and all his family.


That is so sad. Prayers and condolences for all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> I hadn't realised that I own a few TOADs!


Ooooh I have Toads, too. Great post!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> So glad to have today off from work. I was up late last night, but did get to sleep in. After we left KAP, Matthew and I went to Cincinnati to check on the progress of the house. More work is yet to be done in these next two weeks, but I am pleased with the work that is already done. Great contractor overseeing this project. The main floor of the house is now painted and looks so inviting. Carpet is laying in the rooms so I got to see what was selected. It is difficult doing all of this from a distance so I have left so much up to Cliff who is the contractor. I will be going back in two weeks to finish up whatever needs to be done and try to get the house on the market. I know someone who is a realtor in that area so I will be making contact with her before I go down. I might see if she can look at the house before our arrival and make suggestions on what we will still need to get done. I do want to share some pictures of our awesome weekend.


Thanks for sharing photos... lovely to see everyone. Matthew looks very proud of himself sitting in front of his table of cards. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I will be amazed if he is not the gossip of the town for having all these women coming to him and all the different license plates in his driveway. He even had a woman camping out next to his home. :lol: :lol:


Re Sam.... :thumbup: You have your very own harem!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Pacer, thank you so much for those wonderful photos. Extra special to see everyone. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Someone was asking if we took pictures of the treasures that people brought or sent for the give away table. Her are the pictures that I took. KayeJo was kind enough to provide each of us with a nice folder to keep our paper directions nice and neat. I didn't get a picture of them, but they are so appreciated.


Brilliant gifts! Its wonderful for us to see the photos. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne who has only infrequently been able to come to the Tea Party in recent years, has her Birthday today, it was so lovely to see her enjoy the KAP!
> *Happy Happy Day! Marianne!*


Happy Birthday Marianne. Have a wonderful day. So pleased you were able to get to KAP this year.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> With all the ups and downs last week of son coming home from hospital I forgot to mention that we got some good news . It wasn't unexpected as we know the youngest is a little brain box takes after his mother who ever she may be 😜but he got Distinction*in all his exams and a few thank you calls from friends who he helped with there work as well which I thought was really nice of them so now it's off to unniversity in a few weeks
> Sonja


Fantastic! And congratulations to youngest. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is that a green budgie?


He is yellow not sure why he looks green, his name is bird. Seth said we could call him Big Bird but bird is too small.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was joking when I said about Kate being busy keeping up! Its just that with KAP there are a lot more than usual- Kate I'm sure doesn't really mind when there are lots.
> And I see that a short way down she says to keep posting. We love to see photos. It's because the photos are loved so much that they are all collated and the pages posted in the next KTP.


Lately the summaries is the only way I get to see all the pictures. I have posted and forgotten which ones makes it easy to find them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm like you -woudl ahve real difficulty remebering th enames to go withthe faces. I can look at family photos and not be sure who I am looking at.


I have mixed up family names too. I did notice after posting, it may have posted it might be Aden and not Avery watching Seth's you tube list. 😳


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Marianne!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> He is yellow not sure why he looks green, his name is bird. Seth said we could call him Big Bird but bird is too small.


Maryanne has a green budgie- called cocky. Yellow is the right colour for a big bird but they are not very big birds that is for sure. Cocky is very chirpyful as Maryanne says. Great for to have around the house as he so often chirps away.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> you really need to check this out - especially the lamb booties. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/bobble-crochet-lamb-set/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=a11b511af2-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-a11b511af2-60616885


So cute....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Even more pictures of our busy weekend.


Sam... I love the photo of you wearing your purple crown.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh boy, there have been a lot of posts on here in the last 24 hours. I am up to page 29.

I am so glad that mum seems much more settled in herself since moving to her new "home". She likes to be in the activity room when shes awake and the nurse in there always has her right beside her. Even though mum is always nodding off and not really joining in, it is a lovely large room with people all around a long table and nurse reading current affairs etc, crosswords, flower arranging and just chatting. Also a therapy dog comes to visit twice a week. You can tell mum feels comfortable and relaxed being around people and activity. The staff cant believe how well she eats.. I keep telling them that she always has. lol
Just dont know where it goes! She has been very settled at nights also, which is wonderful.

We only managed 11c today and it is 7c now at 9pm going down to 3c overnight. :shock: This is supposed to be the last two weeks of Winter! 
Bring on some warmer weather.....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sugarsugar - So pleased to hear that your mum is quite settled in her new home. It must be a load off your mind too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh boy, there have been a lot of posts on here in the last 24 hours. I am up to page 29.
> 
> I am so glad that mum seems much more settled in herself since moving to her new "home". She likes to be in the activity room when shes awake and the nurse in there always has her right beside her. Even though mum is always nodding off and not really joining in, it is a lovely large room with people all around a long table and nurse reading current affairs etc, crosswords, flower arranging and just chatting. Also a therapy dog comes to visit twice a week. You can tell mum feels comfortable and relaxed being around people and activity. The staff cant believe how well she eats.. I keep telling them that she always has. lol
> Just dont know where it goes! She has been very settled at nights also, which is wonderful.
> ...


That is good news about Mum settling into her new home. We are quite a bit warmer than you, even now it is about 12*!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I thought I was going to bed a while ago. I got on facebook to take care of some business with the house and saw a message from my MIL to call her as soon as I saw the message. My DH's cousin who is in his early 30's died this afternoon of cardiac arrest or so she thinks. Now I am wide awake. I don't know how much sleep I will get tonight. We weren't close to him, but it is still very sad.


Oh dear, I am so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This was posted on facebook by Barbara Knapp- good advice for anyone!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this, may be of some use- or some amusement!
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-355548-1.html


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne who has only infrequently been able to come to the Tea Party in recent years, has her Birthday today, it was so lovely to see her enjoy the KAP!
> *Happy Happy Day! Marianne!*


Happy Birthday!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh boy, there have been a lot of posts on here in the last 24 hours. I am up to page 29.
> 
> I am so glad that mum seems much more settled in herself since moving to her new "home". She likes to be in the activity room when shes awake and the nurse in there always has her right beside her. Even though mum is always nodding off and not really joining in, it is a lovely large room with people all around a long table and nurse reading current affairs etc, crosswords, flower arranging and just chatting. Also a therapy dog comes to visit twice a week. You can tell mum feels comfortable and relaxed being around people and activity. The staff cant believe how well she eats.. I keep telling them that she always has. lol
> Just dont know where it goes! She has been very settled at nights also, which is wonderful.
> ...


Sounds like a nice nursing home, even though it was your second choice. It's good to hear that Mum is obviously feeling settled and eating well - always a good sign.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cathy sound slike your mother is well settled already which is such a relief for you. Will make it easier for you to adapt to the changes going on.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from cloudy Surrey. I've been trying to catch up on all the goings on and the KAP, so far I've managed to see some photos of everyone having fun, which brings back happy memories of last year.

Also read that Caren is moving to the UK and getting married. WOW, congratulations Caren. Will be lovely to have you closer. Don't know if you know that the Knitting and Stitching show is on in Harrogate last week end in November ----- just saying!!!!

That's about as far as I have got, take care everyone and hugs to you all. x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from cloudy Surrey. I've been trying to catch up on all the goings on and the KAP, so far I've managed to see some photos of everyone having fun, which brings back happy memories of last year.
> 
> Also read that Caren is moving to the UK and getting married. WOW, congratulations Caren. Will be lovely to have you closer. Don't know if you know that the Knitting and Stitching show is on in Harrogate last week end in November ----- just saying!!!!
> 
> That's about as far as I have got, take care everyone and hugs to you all. x


Good to see you again Purple. I assume you safelly off loaded your grandson. Are you enjoying a bit of quite? I would say peace as you always seem to be doing so much quite wouldn't come into it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Started ironing and my iron blew up & knocked out all the lights, etc in the kitchen.....frightened the life out of me too! Don't like ironing, but I like unexpected bangs and blue flashes even less! :shock: Looking on the bright side I can't iron until tomorrow when my new iron gets delivered, *and* I got it for free from Tesco as I had coupons which are worth double at the moment!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie they did everything I did but for some reason the server the hotel uses just wasn't cooperating.


Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe if we check with Gwen how she got it organised the first year, when people were talking for 4 or 5 hours. It is just the probability of my ever being at the gathering whether in the US or Britain, now that Caren is moving there, is so remote.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so rlight....the best was when we were in Sam's bathroom the first year! LOL


darowil said:


> Most of that talking though was with KTPers around the world- I seem to remember we had problems with those at the KAP then as well.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good to see you again Purple. I assume you safelly off loaded your grandson. Are you enjoying a bit of quite? I would say peace as you always seem to be doing so much quite wouldn't come into it.


Hi there, yes gs1 safely returned to France, had the 2 UK gss staying on Friday night. All quiet here at the moment, although I did have the knitting group here yesterday. I have been doing a bit of sewing this morning, making my self a little craft bag to go in my handbag. Also ordered some crochet thread. I suppose at some point I will have to tidy the house! Hope you are well. xx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi there, yes gs1 safely returned to France, had the 2 UK gss staying on Friday night. All quiet here at the moment, although I did have the knitting group here yesterday. I have been doing a bit of sewing this morning, making my self a little craft bag to go in my handbag. Also ordered some crochet thread. I suppose at some point I will have to tidy the house! Hope you are well. xx


Tidying the house is overrated- I must do some this week as we have a guest for a couple of nights. He is coming to speak at a dinner so I won't need to feed him- he will only be here for breakfasts.
And yes I am well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I have finally got around to starting some baby knitting- the one thing that I doubt Vicky will use much! But have a few others sorted even to needles so soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the shark slippers. Wish I could magically know how to crochet or find them in knit.


Bubba Love said:


> Baby sharkies lol


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Woke up few minutes ago needed a drink. 395 miles left till were home.


Now this gave me my laugh this morning......Your feet......... Ha!
Thought perhaps they were sore from having so much fun at KTP.

I'm way behind, will comment on others soon. Just couldn't resist commenting on our Roving Reporters Feet.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> I do want to post a wonderful picture of two greatly appreciated men.


Thumbs up to these 2 handsome men, I for one will also thank them for bearing up to all the chatter from our KTP group. Quiet honestly the way they are smiling in this photo I think they enjoyed themselves as much as everyone else.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I haven't read anything yet. I hope everyone has made it home safely. We are at the RV repair facility in Indiana. News isn't good. Extended warrenty won't cover any of it. Ouch. $125.00 an hour. Oh well gotta be done. 

I think everyone had a great time at KAP. I enjoyed watching all the smiles and listening to all the conversations. Lots of needed hugs. Lots of great food. Mary and Matthew out did themselves with the fruit and veggies. 
So much that we learned! I have finally gotten a decent spin the the drop spindle. At least until next time I pick it up! I am hoping I can teach the ladies at the RV rally how to do the kumihimo. I saved the box from the t shirts so we can make the discs. And may try getting some origami paper to see if I can do Mary's boxes and maybe teach them that. We will see how much time we have. 

I am looking forward to seeing all the photos from KAP! I will read as much as I can to try to catch up but the print is pretty small on my phone to read over 40 pages on!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Jackie
> I've started a top to go with them
> Here is a picture of Minnie hat and shoes


So cute!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pacer, what a treat you have given us with your photo's from the KTP and telling us who's who and what's what.
I'm only on page 23 or 24, maybe 25, way behind, still I wanted to send a quick reply to your photo's as of now to say a "HUGE THANK YOU".
So lovely putting a face to a name now.
Enjoy your day, hopefully you've all had a few days rest and things are returning to normal, well as normal as can be.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy birthday Marianne.
Glad your Mum is settled in the home and seems happy there, Sugar.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I haven't read anything yet. I hope everyone has made it home safely. We are at the RV repair facility in Indiana. News isn't good. Extended warrenty won't cover any of it. Ouch. $125.00 an hour. Oh well gotta be done.
> 
> I think everyone had a great time at KAP. I enjoyed watching all the smiles and listening to all the conversations. Lots of needed hugs. Lots of great food. Mary and Matthew out did themselves with the fruit and veggies.
> So much that we learned! I have finally gotten a decent spin the the drop spindle. At least until next time I pick it up! I am hoping I can teach the ladies at the RV rally how to do the kumihimo. I saved the box from the t shirts so we can make the discs. And may try getting some origami paper to see if I can do Mary's boxes and maybe teach them that. We will see how much time we have.
> ...


Oh dear that is a quick return to normal after a great weekend isn't it? No chance to bask in the enjoyment of it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Haven't gone back to the previous KTP and just picked up you now have a housemate Julie. Hope this works well for you.


Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I missed that!, I hope that the housemate continues to work out well for you both, how exciting!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear this Pacer. Prayers for your family.


pacer said:


> I thought I was going to bed a while ago. I got on facebook to take care of some business with the house and saw a message from my MIL to call her as soon as I saw the message. My DH's cousin who is in his early 30's died this afternoon of cardiac arrest or so she thinks. Now I am wide awake. I don't know how much sleep I will get tonight. We weren't close to him, but it is still very sad.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for the family, Pacer. It must be a shock for all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

THATS what was missing in the origami class....wine! LOL You weren't the only one needing the wine for that one. Bless Mary's heart for putting up with me there. I WILL learn to do it.....eventually. LOL It was a fun class in spite of my inability to understand...LOL


Poledra65 said:


> I know origami boxes is relaxing for you but teaching me has to be an experience. lolol
> I will try again, but I think I'll have some of Kathy's wine first. lolol
> We need specific origami paper, correct?


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ooooh I have Toads, too. Great post!


I have a few TOADS, too. and "muggle" made me LOL :lol: . Thanks, Julie!

Bob downloaded his pictures onto my computer last night, but i can't seem to post them. Don't know if it's me or the computer gremlins - I'll try to get DD#1 (the computer whiz) to help me this afternoon or tomorrow morning. Meanwhile I'll keep trying - might do something right by accident :roll: :-D .

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Marianne!! It was wonderful to see you last weekend.
Hugs to all, Paula


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I haven't read anything yet. I hope everyone has made it home safely. We are at the RV repair facility in Indiana. News isn't good. Extended warrenty won't cover any of it. Ouch. $125.00 an hour. Oh well gotta be done.
> 
> I think everyone had a great time at KAP. I enjoyed watching all the smiles and listening to all the conversations. Lots of needed hugs. Lots of great food. Mary and Matthew out did themselves with the fruit and veggies.
> So much that we learned! I have finally gotten a decent spin the the drop spindle. At least until next time I pick it up! I am hoping I can teach the ladies at the RV rally how to do the kumihimo. I saved the box from the t shirts so we can make the discs. And may try getting some origami paper to see if I can do Mary's boxes and maybe teach them that. We will see how much time we have.
> ...


Sorry about the RV and the repairs, but good to see you posting. You did a great job and we thank you so much.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Happy Birthday Marianne have a awesome day ! May all your craft dreams come true (wish I had a pair of knitting needles to post here ) Jackie


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorry to read about your RV repairs praying quick responsible hands will repair it so the bill won't be to high &#128591;&#127995;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I have finally got around to starting some baby knitting- the one thing that I doubt Vicky will use much! But have a few others sorted even to needles so soon.


Hope you post pictures Margaret would love to see what you make
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> So cute!


Thank you Tammi 
Sorry to hear about your repair bill. I hope they fix it quick 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marianne, have a wonderful birthday. Glad you and Gwen could make KAP.
Tami, hope the rv repair bill isn't astronomical. Safe travels home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie they did everything I did but for some reason the server the hotel uses just wasn't cooperating.


Wretched technology! Never there when you want it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbdown: :thumbup: It is good now the photos are coming! So glad you had a good time Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Haven't gone back to the previous KTP and just picked up you now have a housemate Julie. Hope this works well for you.


I got the first board payment last night- so we will go out shopping for supplies (food) today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I have a few TOADS, too. and "muggle" made me LOL :lol: . Thanks, Julie!
> 
> Bob downloaded his pictures onto my computer last night, but i can't seem to post them. Don't know if it's me or the computer gremlins - I'll try to get DD#1 (the computer whiz) to help me this afternoon or tomorrow morning. Meanwhile I'll keep trying - might do something right by accident :roll: :-D .
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Marianne wishing you all the best.&#9786;


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Dr office called she wants to talk to me about the biaopsys I had last week so if I could ask please be in prayer for us as we go to hear what she has to say thank you my new found friends


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Dr office called she wants to talk to me about the biaopsys I had last week so if I could ask please be in prayer for us as we go to hear what she has to say thank you my new found friends


You are in my prayers.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Dr office called she wants to talk to me about the biaopsys I had last week so if I could ask please be in prayer for us as we go to hear what she has to say thank you my new found friends


You got it girl. Positive thoughts and prayers.👍


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> You are in my prayers.


Mine too Jackie


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> Dr office called she wants to talk to me about the biaopsys I had last week so if I could ask please be in prayer for us as we go to hear what she has to say thank you my new found friends


Prayers on their way for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Prayers on their way for you.


Ditto for Bubba Love- have yet to recall your name- is it Jackie?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ditto for Bubba Love- have yet to recall your name- is it Jackie?


I hope it's Jackie because that's what I have been calling her I'm sure it is or I'm finally losing all of my marbles ( is that another northern saying or all UK? ) 😄
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope it's Jackie because that's what I have been calling her I'm sure it is or I'm finally losing all of my marbles ( is that another northern saying or all UK? ) 😄
> Sonja


I use it often!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you all and yes it is Jackie . My grands call me Baba


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you all and yes it is Jackie . My grands call me Baba


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you all and yes it is Jackie . My grands call me Baba


Phew that's a relief I definitely don't want to lose all my marbles yet got to many patterns I want to knit 😄
Sonja


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Lol Sonja &#128077;&#127995; I with you on that one


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne who has only infrequently been able to come to the Tea Party in recent years, has her Birthday today, it was so lovely to see her enjoy the KAP!
> *Happy Happy Day! Marianne!*


*Happy Birthday, Marianne!!* Hope to see you back at the tea party from time to time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I hope it's Jackie because that's what I have been calling her I'm sure it is or I'm finally losing all of my marbles ( is that another northern saying or all UK? ) 😄
> Sonja


All UK I think although I couldn't be sure, I lost my marbles years ago!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sugarsugar - So pleased to hear that your mum is quite settled in her new home. It must be a load off your mind too.


I agree. It sounds like she's doing quite well there.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Started ironing and my iron blew up & knocked out all the lights, etc in the kitchen.....frightened the life out of me too! Don't like ironing, but I like unexpected bangs and blue flashes even less! :shock: Looking on the bright side I can't iron until tomorrow when my new iron gets delivered, *and* I got it for free from Tesco as I had coupons which are worth double at the moment!


Terrifying!! I'm glad you weren't injured.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check this out gardners. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/diy-living-wall/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=7bf81c3d94-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-7bf81c3d94-60616885


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Finally getting on line after KAP & hospital taking up much time. KAP was a tremendous success...all had a grand time. I can't post pictures yet 'cause my computer is sick, and I am using DH's which won't take my SD card. Frustrating!

DH had a long day yesterday...had his surgery, but they wanted to keep him over night. Good news: no bladder cancer, no real problem with prostate. Bad news: this problem can come back at any time (bleeding) and there is no way to prevent it. Frustrating news: this is a result of the treatment he had for prostate ca 3 years ago (hmmmm? We were never told of this possibility - which apparently is fairly common). At this moment, he is stable, the pain is diminishing (catheter was removed this morning -- YEA!). If he can "produce" on his own, he can come home. They gave him 6 hours. We will stay one more day in Cleveland, 10 minutes from the hospital - just in case (all assuming he will be released). I have faith he will "produce"...he is inspired, for sure!

Hugs to all....updates & pictures to come...I hope!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Dr office called she wants to talk to me about the biaopsys I had last week so if I could ask please be in prayer for us as we go to hear what she has to say thank you my new found friends


Definitely saying prayers


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Continuing prayers.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Dr office called she wants to talk to me about the biaopsys I had last week so if I could ask please be in prayer for us as we go to hear what she has to say thank you my new found friends


Adding positive vibes to those already sent.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mine too Jackie


Prayers from me as well
A very happy birthday to Marianne and loads of congrats to Caren and James.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> All UK I think although I couldn't be sure, I lost my marbles years ago!


That was funny😄


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Calida looks like improvement for your dh&#128077;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Clouds have been rolling in slowly. We are supposed to get a big thunderstorm. Good thing I am still in pj's working on slippers and have no plans to leave the house.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Clouds have been rolling in slowly. We are supposed to get a big thunderstorm. Good thing I am still in pj's working on slippers and have no plans to leave the house.


It's rained all day here , but can't complain as we have had a really nice summer so far and it's supposed to be nice again tomorrow 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jackie you have those prayers from my lips to God's ears. 


Bubba Love said:


> Dr office called she wants to talk to me about the biaopsys I had last week so if I could ask please be in prayer for us as we go to hear what she has to say thank you my new found friends


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja....I lost my marbles a loooooong time ago! LOL If I see yours I send them to you if you will in return mine if spotted! LOL


Swedenme said:


> I hope it's Jackie because that's what I have been calling her I'm sure it is or I'm finally losing all of my marbles ( is that another northern saying or all UK? ) 😄
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank God the bladder was "c" free! Will still keep him in prayers.

It was so good seeing you and others this past weekend.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Finally getting on line after KAP & hospital taking up much time. KAP was a tremendous success...all had a grand time. I can't post pictures yet 'cause my computer is sick, and I am using DH's which won't take my SD card. Frustrating!
> 
> DH had a long day yesterday...had his surgery, but they wanted to keep him over night. Good news: no bladder cancer, no real problem with prostate. Bad news: this problem can come back at any time (bleeding) and there is no way to prevent it. Frustrating news: this is a result of the treatment he had for prostate ca 3 years ago (hmmmm? We were never told of this possibility - which apparently is fairly common). At this moment, he is stable, the pain is diminishing (catheter was removed this morning -- YEA!). If he can "produce" on his own, he can come home. They gave him 6 hours. We will stay one more day in Cleveland, 10 minutes from the hospital - just in case (all assuming he will be released). I have faith he will "produce"...he is inspired, for sure!
> 
> Hugs to all....updates & pictures to come...I hope!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you all and yes it is Jackie . My grands call me Baba


I remember your name it's easy, my first name as well. Sending you healing thoughts and giant hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just received letter and phone call about my new meds (Orencia) and it was approved. I had to laugh though because it is so obvious the doctor and I are on a different wave length when the term " affordable prescription" comes into play. $85 a month is not affordable in my vocabulary especially since I just got another one for very close to the same amount....LOL. Already checked with two organizations about assistance and according to them I make too much. What a joke that is. 
Oh well.....will work it out someway. I just hope it will help. 

Have been working on my thrummed mittens that Kaye Jo gave us a class on at the KAP. Sat last night making a bag full of thrums. Love the way it looks so far. Kaye Jo was an awesome teacher. Hated that I missed Jeanette's picot class but am looking forward to trying to learn from the handout she gave us. 

I owe Mary a thank you for my dinner tonight. I put the left over veggies in the crock pot along with some stew beef. It should be tasty. We've had thunderstorms since I got home Sunday night and still having the today. Actually is a little cool so it ought to taste yummy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caren I forgot to get the needle from you. Goofy me!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

eight walls - what shape is the room? --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Well I am finally finished painting the 2nd bedroom 8 walls in all, well one is really only about 18" wide, but still needs to be painted right!
> Still need to do all the trim, that can wait till the Autumn then I will do that or a rainy day.
> Will take a couple of photo's once I have it all set up. I am thrilled with it though, makes the room cleaner in my eyes. Well not now it's a horrendous mess with paintings on the floor the bed all upside down etc., etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> That's wonderful. I have been meaning to find out how to get Skype but have just been putting it off. Did you also try to contact the people at KAP?


I didn't have the time, I was so busy painting and cleaning etc., etc.
Only today Tuesday, have I managed to finish the painting of the walls and trim. The room is a mess and it can stay that way till ????? 
It's so humid here was the perfect time for me to do this, have trouble breathing outside in the humidity. Finished @ 2.30 pm then took a long luxurious bubble bath, lol! Now I'm clean as a whistle, ha! Trying to catch up with KTP to see all the photo's which I'm enjoying. Seems everyone had a fantastic time. Will see how things go for next year.
Just finished a cup of coffee, now to decide what to cook for supper........


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

starting from your left - that is my son-in-law holding bentley - i'm standing behind bentley - then heidi - alexis and the ex, phyllis - the orange shorts is avery and the green cap is ayden. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Just took a second peek and there another photo popped up. What a lovely family Sam, bet you are proud.
> Is that 3 grandsons I am counting. Lucky you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there was a balloon festival at the airport for the weekend. you could see the baskets on the trucks as they came back to the motel. --- sam



darowil said:


> Just for you lot I'm sure


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are two great hats bubba love - maybe we could have a picture of them being modeled by the recipients. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Finished hat number two 😄 can't wait to hear about the reactions from the two surprised little men !


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think anything was muddled - our wifi is not always reliable. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That was the least I could do. A month is no time at all in that sort of situation.
> I am wondering when the bulk of reports will happen from KAP. I waited over half an hour yesterday on Skype, but nobody at all, apart from me was online. I am wondering if Tami again muddled the time zone, or were people just so busy with what ever.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - is she cute or what? --- sam



KateB said:


> Happy girl!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your hats are wonderful bubba love - the kids are going to love them. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> #2 's is still kind of big but he loves it


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was posted on facebook by Barbara Knapp- good advice for anyone!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Yarn and knitting, and knitters in general are a peaceful thing I think, except for the Kumahumi thing, that was NOT zen for me. lolol, it was more zen watching Matthew do his than my attempting it. lol
> Marla is still laughing about my attempts. :roll:


Matthew says it is peaceful or zen-like to do Kumihimo! Maybe you were just over thinking it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

loved the "snap" bag bonnie - i see many uses for the one i got. thanks for making them and sharing them with us. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you had such a good time & that Matthew is becoming a little more outgoing. That must be quite an accomplishment for him. I'm glad he liked the little gift. I hope they will be useful to people.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> eight walls - what shape is the room? --- sam


It's kind of a double room, meaning the main bed area is the larger of the two, the 2nd is about 8' x 8'. Wish they had made a bathroom of that area, but it is what it is.
I will post a couple of photo's when I have it all clean and set up as it should be, lol!

:roll: :roll:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Did Sue make it home with the kitten or did they take it away from her? lolol
> 
> The classes were wonderful, but I'll leave the Kumihimo to Matthew and I'll just stick to the drop spindle.


The kitty stayed with Heidi's family. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Matthew will gladly let you do the drop spindle. He has plans for the Kumihimo.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> starting from your left - that is my son-in-law holding bentley - i'm standing behind bentley - then heidi - alexis and the ex, phyllis - the orange shorts is avery and the green cap is ayden. --- sam


All very clear now, thanks. Great family, nice to know who's who when you are writing about them on KTP.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I know origami boxes is relaxing for you but teaching me has to be an experience. lolol
> I will try again, but I think I'll have some of Kathy's wine first. lolol
> We need specific origami paper, correct?


Invest in origami paper for sure. It is far easier than creating your own. I have tried using copier paper, gift wrap. I have decided that it is far easier with the origami paper.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> oh yeah, pictures are coming in from the KAP, i love to see everyone visiting and the yarns oh my. i know its one big gab fest. i see SAM and don't know who the other man is standing by him, thought it might be Aaron. hope their weather is good and they get to do lots and visit lots. one day maybe.
> the Minnie hat and shoes are so cute.
> i am working on Christmas hats for stockings, on number 2 and have several more to go. later


~~~Yes, Aran is to the right of Sam.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

The weather is holding out, no rain yet.&#128077;

HOTN another pair of slippers. Only 11 more pair to make and then my Christmas knitting is done.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> aran in the long hair - jeanette in blue sweatshirt - me in black stripes - paula in the corner. not sure who the lady is at the yarn table. --- sam


~~~Linda Thal, Jeanette's SIL.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Mary, I got a couple good pics of Matthews table and Matthew also, I just want to make sure it's okay for me to post the pics that have Matthew in them here, before I do so.
> He just keeps growing into an even better artist all the time, I hope he keeps kalloging (sp) things together like his dragon, he did such a good job of making it uniquely his, and it's just beautiful.
> Love to you both.


You can post pictures here. He doesn't want anything posted on facebook. Thanks for asking. I also never use DS#1's name as he has asked me to not put his name out on social medias. I love and respect my sons' wishes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we named our daughters heather and heidi also. --- sam




Bubba Love said:


> Bonnie yes my son is Dr. love . My husband is a Love from Markdale .
> Shallow Lake is 15-20 minutes away from Owen Sound Ont. and less than 10 minutes from Sauble Beach. Maybe 15 minutes away from Wiarton.
> We have four children two daughters Heather,Heidi and two sons Benjamin and Tyler. All have jobs in the medical field. My husband Keith and I are truly blessed 😊


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

First some great news. I'm happy to tell folks that I'm dating a really wonderful woman named Chrissy. We met last year at our trans support group. Yes, she's trans, too (not that it matters a wit). She thinks I'm handsome & charming, and I think that she's smart, funny, & kind. She gets all my jokes, and I get most of hers. 

I had a great time at KAP. I'd post some pics, but the only pic I took was of Gwen's new slippers, which I made & included in my white elephant gift. Happily, they fit her perfectly & are in colors that she likes. She also got a 1,000 piece jigsaw puzzle of someone's yarn stash & a collection of lace knitting patterns.

I enjoyed just sitting & talking with folks. I didn't do any knitting, but I did crochet a few key rings. My Quaker meeting is setting up a booth at Toledo Pride this year & are giving away handmade rainbow key rings. I figured out that if you crochet a circle of double crochets with Mexicana yarn by Red Heart, you'll get a rainbow circle which is very quick to make. The swap table kept calling my name so I made some circles out of some of the fuzzy yarn & commented to Sue Lopez that folks would like them, right? She answered, "It's gay pride. Duh." I gave everyone who attended KAP the same rainbow key rings, though Heidi took one of the fuzzy ones.

I took the workshop offered on spinning with a drop spindle but quickly realized that I don't need another hobby so I brought the spindle & roving back with me & sold them to Gwen. I didn't feel like putting the time into it to get good at it.

The cookout was outstanding. So much food. Nana Caren made some really good chicken curry, which I"m still eating. The white elephant gift exchange was amusing. I wish I had a recording of me opening my gift. It was a really nice handbag filled with goodies from Jamie, which were perfectly nice, but I gave up carrying handbags 7 years ago when I found my real self. Thankfully, Noni stole it after someone stole her gift. I still ended up with a bag made by Linda Thal (which I'm not sure what I'll do with), but I loved the knitting stitch book & beautiful wooden knitting needles in the bag.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

pacer said:


> You can post pictures here. He doesn't want anything posted on facebook. Thanks for asking. I also never use DS#1's name as he has asked me to not put his name out on social medias. I love and respect my sons' wishes.


I agree. If I have taken a pic, I always ask permission of those on it for their permission before posting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i am about rested up. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Yeah for the kap pictures ! Sam I hope you are resting after all your company ! You sure go big when you have people over


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So happy and excited for you and Chrissy, Aran. Was happy to see you in the photos of KAP. &#9786;


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> starting from your left - that is my son-in-law holding bentley - i'm standing behind bentley - then heidi - alexis and the ex, phyllis - the orange shorts is avery and the green cap is ayden. --- sam


I knew I made a mistake in the one photo. :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think anything was muddled - our wifi is not always reliable. --- sam


I had trouble posting the reason I didn't post as many photos as usual. I was trying to post to James and was having trouble on that eight as well. We don't use Skype, I find it unreliable most times.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am miles behind but will catch up eventually.

we had a great weekend - lots of good food - wonderful conversations - just great being altogether. i'm not sure how we got any knitting done - mary had brought wonderful food with her so there was a lot of grazing going on. thanks mary and matthew.

i was weary - not sure why - i didn't have anything to do for the kap except attend - but felt good today although i didn't get much done. 

it was in the low 70's when i went for breakfast with 60% humidity - very overcast - all of the sudden the sun popped through and it is not 90° with 55% humidity. it's not too hot in my house but probably should turn on the a/c for hickory.

i best keep reading. --- sam


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Did I miss something? I only got a few pictures, maybe 4 or 5, from KAP? I am so looking forward to see the pictures of the projects, etc. I would so like to be able to attend but it is not to be so I have to do with pictures. I know that you had a wonderful time.
> Love to all, Marilyn


~~~I have a lot of pictures to post, but the computer I am using won't download them....so it will be a delayed KAP from me. Sorry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

omg - i'm all grey. --- sam



pacer said:


> After dinner on Friday evening, we went back to the hotel meeting room to begin workshops. Tina, who is the owner of the alpaca farm, came with her assistants to teach us Kumihimo and drop spinning.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i am miles behind but will catch up eventually.
> 
> we had a great weekend - lots of good food - wonderful conversations - just great being altogether. i'm not sure how we got any knitting done - mary had brought wonderful food with her so there was a lot of grazing going on. thanks mary and matthew.
> 
> ...


I suspect that you and the family will be eating leftovers this week as well. I am so happy that everyone enjoyed eating the fruits and vegetables that we brought along. Matthew has so much fun selecting what we will put out and insists as I do to peel and cut the vegetables to our likings. Not too many shortcuts taken by the two of us. It was our pleasure to send care packages home with those traveling greater distances. I don't care much for fast food while traveling and I know that some travelers would be in the car for over 12 hours.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> omg - i'm all grey. --- sam


???? We are greying right along with you. Some choose to add colors like purple, red, etc though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> we got 3/10ths of an inch gary said - today was another beautiful summer day. everyone left here around ten or so - heidi and family and phyllis and i were sitting outside talking - quite pleasant - but i was tired - will check in here and then to bed before too long and earlier than it was last night.
> 
> i wish all of you could have been here this weekend - we had a stupendous time - lots of talk and laugher and food. lots of food. more later. --- sam


Was that your family in the second picture?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one would hope. nothing else i do seems to get them excited. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> He will love that 😄


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Jeanette you. Are making me blush all over again. It is because I am very happy, it was very unexpected when James and I found each other.


~~~I wish I had a picture, but, yes....she really does blush with delight!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> You can post pictures here. He doesn't want anything posted on facebook. Thanks for asking. I also never use DS#1's name as he has asked me to not put his name out on social medias. I love and respect my sons' wishes.


Sorry I never thought to ask about posting a pic of Mathew on here. I would never post on any other forum especially FB. I too tell my family there arroyo be NO pics of me on FB, not that they listen very well. I do send photos of all Mathew's cards to James.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to both of them to wrap them up in warm healing goodness and energy. --- sam



pacer said:


> I just read on facebook that Faith is receiving her immune system treatment at the hospital and Bella's GJ tube has failed so she is being rushed into surgery. The parents now need to be in one area of the hospital for Faith and in the surgical area for Bella. They will need lots of prayers to get through this day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> The weather is holding out, no rain yet.👍
> 
> HOTN another pair of slippers. Only 11 more pair to make and then my Christmas knitting is done.


Love your slippers very well done as always.

We got a bit of rain about 45 minutes ago thunder some lightening then it stopped. It wasn't to have arrived until after 8 pm. We have been told more rain later and tomorrow 👍👍👍☔☔⚡⚡🌀🌀


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bubba Love...Praying for you as you await biopsy results. I have had to do that a few times and know how difficult that is. 

Carol...Glad there is no cancer, the bleeding is not fun though. Tell DH that we are praying for him and we enjoyed seeing you and Sue at KAP.

Bella came home from the hospital today. She is scheduled for a major surgery at the end of September so trying times yet to come.

Thanks for the condolences for DH's cousin. It was very unexpected. Heart problems run on my FIL's side of the family. Young 30's is the youngest we have lost any of them so a bit frightening for me as I have two sons I love very much. We will be discussing this with them and hope to convince them to workout at a gym together once we sell the house. A good note on the house situation: I have found a realtor to work with. We have known her for years so working long distance will be so much easier. The contractors are doing a wonderful job and I hope to see even greater progress in a few weeks. The realtor worked with the pastor of the church and sold his home in 5 days. I would feel blessed if she could get it sold during the 1st month of listing. She has been doing this for several decades so I will see what suggestions she has and work with everyone to get this done. I am enjoying seeing pictures taken by others at the KAP. Thanks to everyone for making this a wonderful weekend. The time and energy everyone put in to make this a success is truly a blessing to Matthew and myself. I am looking forward to next year's event. Let me know dates far enough in advance so I can schedule off from work.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Caren...The lady who painted the elephant was delighted to hear that you loved it. She forgot to take a picture of it before giving it to me. She was all smiles when she heard how much it was appreciated.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

huge congrats are in order for the youngest - and continuous good luck at university. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> With all the ups and downs last week of son coming home from hospital I forgot to mention that we got some good news . It wasn't unexpected as we know the youngest is a little brain box takes after his mother who ever she may be 😜but he got Distinction*in all his exams and a few thank you calls from friends who he helped with there work as well which I thought was really nice of them so now it's off to unniversity in a few weeks
> Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorry I never thought to ask about posting a pic of Mathew on here. I would never post on any other forum especially FB. I too tell my family there arroyo be NO pics of me on FB, not that they listen very well. I do send photos of all Mathew's cards to James.


I am sure James loved seeing the cards. I love seeing them as well. You got a few bonus ones in the white elephant gift and so did Jamie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a great time bonnie - take pictures. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I probably won't be back for a couple of days. DH has the camper almost ready to go. The GKs will soon have the entire contents of my toy box moved in there😳
> I just have to put the cold stuff in & we should be ready to go. Talk later


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

skype is wonderful but it does not always cooperate. --- sam



darowil said:


> Most of that talking though was with KTPers around the world- I seem to remember we had problems with those at the KAP then as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think anything was muddled - our wifi is not always reliable. --- sam


And you were all much too busy, by all accounts.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I suspect that you and the family will be eating leftovers this week as well. I am so happy that everyone enjoyed eating the fruits and vegetables that we brought along. Matthew has so much fun selecting what we will put out and insists as I do to peel and cut the vegetables to our likings. Not too many shortcuts taken by the two of us. It was our pleasure to send care packages home with those traveling greater distances. I don't care much for fast food while traveling and I know that some travelers would be in the car for over 12 hours.


I suspect they will be eating at least a week on the left overs. I secretly took some that went straight to the freezer for them. I for one love love love the friuts and veggies. Thank you very much perfect snacks. I have picked up a Canary Melon from our local Aldi. James loves melon as well he is going to see if he can find it over there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> "Skype" is a software program.
> 
> As long as you have an Internet connection, which you obviously do to send and use KP. All you do is "Google" "Skype" and download the program. Yes it is "FREE", of course you can sign up for their long distance phone calls but ignore that.
> 
> ...


I want to do that.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am sure James loved seeing the cards. I love seeing them as well. You got a few bonus ones in the white elephant gift and so did Jamie.


Yes James always had good things to say about the cards. He has lover watching Mathew's progress along with the rest of us. I now think I have at least one of Mathew's cards. I must say the new printer does a wonderful job of them. Yes we do have I love the bag it will go with me on the plane.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for your kind words. She is stable in weight and now we are trying 0.5 unit of insulin x2 daily as her blood sugar was low normal again. The tomatoes are drying and the vet said that 1-4 a day of the tiny ones will not do her harm. I will try to get them harvested before she does, as she grabs and pulls and makes a mess of the bushes.


The vet sold me a case of food for my kitty and she won't eat it. Didn't eat much for the last 4 days. Her sugar was high. I went out today and bought food for her that I know she likes and thank goodness she ate it. Hopefully, she'll put on a couple of pounds before she sees the vet again, and her sugar stabilizes.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Caren...The lady who painted the elephant was delighted to hear that you loved it. She forgot to take a picture of it before giving it to me. She was all smiles when she heard how much it was appreciated.


I will get a photo Of it and post it for you. I am waiting on my iPad to charge Seth had it today. I do love the white elephant, it is perfect for James and I and our life together.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got home from the KAP. Really a good time. Thanks again, Tami, for all of your hard work and to Sam and his family for their wonderful hospitality. The goody bag items and the generosity of food and sharing of talents in demonstration classes were fantastic. I especially loved the idea of spending Friday afternoon and part of Saturday in our A/C meeting room visiting, knitting, crocheting, other crafts and of course, Eating!
> 
> Ohio Joy did a wonderful job of facilitating a walk down memory lane of our wonderful June and saying a prayer before we ate. Very touching and some tears from many of us. Still miss her very much.
> 
> ...


I've only seen 3 pictures. Did I miss some? Or are they still to come. I'm only on page 12.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Out with Greg and Gage this afternoon for a few groceries. It is hot out :thumbdown: I woke with a headache this morning and the heat did not help. Also my left leg did not want to cooperate with me. I know every day is different when recovering. Thinking positive and thanking God that I am still here. :thumbup:


Take care in this heat wave. May not be good for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> We are just back from watching a little man get baptized . He was a foster baby in our home. We got him when he was only four hours old!
> He was with us until he turned 11/2. If we were younger we would of adopted him .
> He has an awesome Dad and Mom ,we get to be his Papa and Nana 😍
> That was sure a hard time for us after he moved.
> ...


How wonderful of you to do this.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mel, sorry you had another headache and your leg wouldn't cooperate. Prayers for you as you continue to recover.
> 
> Bubba, how wonderful that you help with the fragile health babies. I used to volunteer in the NICU and I know the demanding care some of them need and how important love is for them. Love the hats.
> 
> ...


~~~I took pictures of the gift....but....alas...can't post them at the moment. :-(


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Side


Cute hats.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy girl!


She sure is a cutie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just had an email from Sandi- (AZ Sticks) Alan is so much better, they are really busy- she sends her love to everyone at the KTP.


Thanks for keeping us up to date. on Sandi. Glad to hear that Alan is better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am moving to England in November, I am very excited it has been very hard to keep quiet until the KAP. When I was there last James asked me to marry him, I have accepted. I was told the look of surprise on my face was priceless. my children are all happy for me and are okay with my move. Seth has told me I must leave aunt Jamie here.


Wonderful news. Congratulations to you and James.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> His eyes were the first thing I noticed, he is very kind. ge will blush when I show him all the well wishes from everyone.


What a nice picture of the two of you :-D


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I was truly amazed at how many people he went up to and asked for help and talked to them. At first he would ask me if I could ask someone a question so I would approach the person and let them know that Matthew wanted to ask them a question instead of me asking his question and taking the answer back to him. Tami stepped in to help him tie off his keychain that he had made, so when he finished his 2nd kumihimo project, he just walked over to her and said he couldn't remember how to do it. She started helping him and I walked away so he didn't try to fall back on me for help. It is not a cruel thing for me to do to him since I knew he was in a safe environment. He knew it too. He truly loves each and everyone of us on KTP. Bonnie...he loved the gift that you tagged for him. He also enjoyed TNS's gift of a cat keychain. He switched his house key to it immediately. He was already loving the special, textured clothes that he was gifted. I will post some pictures tomorrow as I am tired tonight. Wishing safe travels to those who depart in the morning.


It sounds like these trips to KAP have been so good for Matthew. So good to hear that he is becoming more and more comfortable with everyone there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is this a happy kid or not? He was in two events this weekend. On Saturday, he ran an obstacle course and on Sunday, he did a triathalon for the first time. He had a great time with Grandpa and Mom while I was at KAP.


What a handsome boy! Grandpa and Grandma must be so proud of him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for keeping us up to date. on Sandi. Glad to hear that Alan is better.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> So glad to have today off from work. I was up late last night, but did get to sleep in. After we left KAP, Matthew and I went to Cincinnati to check on the progress of the house. More work is yet to be done in these next two weeks, but I am pleased with the work that is already done. Great contractor overseeing this project. The main floor of the house is now painted and looks so inviting. Carpet is laying in the rooms so I got to see what was selected. It is difficult doing all of this from a distance so I have left so much up to Cliff who is the contractor. I will be going back in two weeks to finish up whatever needs to be done and try to get the house on the market. I know someone who is a realtor in that area so I will be making contact with her before I go down. I might see if she can look at the house before our arrival and make suggestions on what we will still need to get done. I do want to share some pictures of our awesome weekend.


Great pictures. So nice to be able to put a face to the names. Looks like everyone was having a great time. Makes me so sad not to be there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> After dinner on Friday evening, we went back to the hotel meeting room to begin workshops. Tina, who is the owner of the alpaca farm, came with her assistants to teach us Kumihimo and drop spinning.


Such great pictures. Never heard of Kumihimo. Looks like you all had fun doing this.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Someone was asking if we took pictures of the treasures that people brought or sent for the give away table. Her are the pictures that I took. KayeJo was kind enough to provide each of us with a nice folder to keep our paper directions nice and neat. I didn't get a picture of them, but they are so appreciated.


What wonderful gifts you received. Matthew's cards look so nice. I love the idea of the anxiety pills. They sure come in handy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I do want to post a wonderful picture of two greatly appreciated men.


And they certainly look happy. Great job guys.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just read on facebook that Faith is receiving her immune system treatment at the hospital and Bella's GJ tube has failed so she is being rushed into surgery. The parents now need to be in one area of the hospital for Faith and in the surgical area for Bella. They will need lots of prayers to get through this day.


Oh, how sad for everyone. Prayers on the way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> 55 mils to Erie PA


I see your blue toenails didn't get damaged over the weekend. :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just got a scam call supposedly from my granddaughter asking for money as she is in detention center. Supposedly called me as I wouldn't tell anyone. Good thing this happened to a friend a number of years ago.


Glad you were on the ball.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Even more pictures of our busy weekend.


Sam, you look so great in your crown :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a nice picture of the two of you :-D


Thank you very much 😊😊


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just read on facebook that Faith is receiving her immune system treatment at the hospital and Bella's GJ tube has failed so she is being rushed into surgery. The parents now need to be in one area of the hospital for Faith and in the surgical area for Bella. They will need lots of prayers to get through this day.


~~~Loads & loads of prayers for both girls...and the family.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You sure got a unique assortment of items.
> I'm curious how the salt ornaments are made as I have a bunch of those clear balls.


~~~My friend Sue made those. She made up the process. I will get her to explain it to me, and I can pass it on to you. Give me some time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Great pictures. So nice to be able to put a face to the names. Looks like everyone was having a great time. Makes me so sad not to be there.


We would love to have you come next year. It is a very busy weekend filled with talking, eating, knitting, talking, eating, hugs and more talking. We try to fit in some sleep as well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, I smile every time you mention James. So happy for you.
Got my new IPad today. Still couldn't et on wifi with it or KindleFire so had the computer guy come over. $95, but both work.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Baby sharkies lol


Lookin' good!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I need to get some sleep. So glad people are enjoying the pictures. The weekend goes so quickly. We manage to talk, hug, eat, knit and squeeze in some sleep during this busy time. I have to say that Matthew had fun taking yarn from the swap table to experiment with. Of course, he didn't do this until all of us had all the yarn we desired. I am glad to hear that the left over yarn and patterns went to a women's correctional facility. Each year the left overs get donated to a worthy cause so nothing is wasted. For those of you who are considering coming to KAP, start saving now and even put it on the Christmas wish list as well as birthday. The registration cost is minimal. Our biggest expense is travel and lodging. My travel expense is minimal since I live relatively close. I already know that Matthew wants to come again so I will be saving for both of us to do it again.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> We will have to ask CMaliza to find out from her friend, Sue.


~~~I will follow up on that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> We had more fun at Sam's house. It is so relaxing there. The kitchen is huge and the living room and attached room has accommodated our group each of the last 3 years. Heidi, Gary and the children look forward to Saturday evening at their home as much as we do. We did our potluck/cookout at their home as well as the white elephant exchange.


What great pictures. You all look like you are having such a good time. Food looks delicious. The sausage sandwich looks interesting. Would like to know more about it. The fur babies also look like they were enjoying themselves. I'm afraid mine would have been disruptive.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm on page 30 but have to stop for now; my eyes are crossing. Back later.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> I wouldn't be a proud mom if I didn't include these next pictures. I took some pictures of Matthew cards spread out on the table.


~~~In the first picture, under the table is Matthew's current WIP....my DD's oh-so-gentle lovable giant of a dog, Rocco. Matthew has captured Rocco's gentleness and his big loose furry skin. Love it!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> By the way Joy, what is Don going to make with his dice? :lol:


That is an interesting question, Kaye Jo, since he doesn't knit or crochet. It isn't likely that he could hit one of them hanging on one of his targets in the backyard, even at 10 yards. The arrows would likely knock them aside if he could even see them at that distance!! LOLOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They look a little mischievous don't they? lolol


"A little?" Wait until you know them better/longer, Kaye Jo. For 2 grown men, they are a right mess!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, my condolences on the loss of your. DH cousins, 30's is way to young. So sad for his family.
Hope all goes well for Bellas family.

Sam, I'm glad you & the others find the bags useful, they are fun to make. I think there will be a bunch mre done for Christmas. The " snap" is from a cut up metal tape measure for those who were wondering. My sister was quite amazed how they worked.

Thanks for all the photos. I'm sure there were more comments I wanted to make but since my using my phone I better get off. Wll be home tomorrow. They kids are having a great time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, I smile every time you mention James. So happy for you.
> Got my new IPad today. Still couldn't et on wifi with it or KindleFire so had the computer guy come over. $95, but both work.


Thank you very much. It has taken me a while before mentioning James's name. When I mentioned my sweetie it was James I was talking about.

I'm glad that both your new iPad and i kindlefire are working.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pacer, my condolences on the loss of your. DH cousins, 30's is way to young. So sad for his family.
> Hope all goes well for Bellas family.
> 
> Sam, I'm glad you & the others find the bags useful, they are fun to make. I think there will be a bunch mre done for Christmas. The " snap" is from a cut up metal tape measure for those who were wondering. My sister was quite amazed how they worked.
> ...


I was trying to deside if it was a tape measure of those snap bracelets the kids love so much. 👍😊😊


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from cloudy Surrey. I've been trying to catch up on all the goings on and the KAP, so far I've managed to see some photos of everyone having fun, which brings back happy memories of last year.
> 
> Also read that Caren is moving to the UK and getting married. WOW, congratulations Caren. Will be lovely to have you closer. Don't know if you know that the Knitting and Stitching show is on in Harrogate last week end in November ----- just saying!!!!
> 
> That's about as far as I have got, take care everyone and hugs to you all. x


Good to see you back from your travels. You were missed along with all the other's that couldnt be at this years KAP. I took Kaye Jo's class and have learned to make thrummed mittens, oh the ideas that were going thoughbmy mind as I practiced. i will have to hurry up and get my mittens finished.

Thank you very much. I thought it was time to tell everyone at the tea party about James, my move and getting married. I did not know that but will have to look into you goong to it.

Hugs back to you xxx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Started ironing and my iron blew up & knocked out all the lights, etc in the kitchen.....frightened the life out of me too! Don't like ironing, but I like unexpected bangs and blue flashes even less! :shock: Looking on the bright side I can't iron until tomorrow when my new iron gets delivered, *and* I got it for free from Tesco as I had coupons which are worth double at the moment!


I can machine it would be very scary to have happen. Nothing wrong in getting a free iron at all 👍👍 best way to go about I think, I love coupons especially when you get items for free.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just caught up and I am probably going to be heading to bed soon. The heat just zaps the life right out of you. I wish we had of had rain today it might have cooled it down a bit.

Just finished this one and sewed it up. Going to make the other one tomorrow.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Dr office called she wants to talk to me about the biaopsys I had last week so if I could ask please be in prayer for us as we go to hear what she has to say thank you my new found friends


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: got it covered


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello everyone it was not good news for me today at the Drs 
I heard the "c" word . 
But I have good health to go through this and a God who will carry me over the troubled waters,and of course a great hubby .


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Some of us have walked that road a couple of times, Bubba Love. Please know that you are not alone and yes, our God, ''can make a way where there seems to be no way'' through this rough patch. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone it was not good news for me today at the Drs
> I heard the "c" word .
> But I have good health to go through this and a God who will carry me over the troubled waters,and of course a great hubby .


Will keep you in prayer. I imagine at the moment you are pretty much in shock- we have broad shoulders, and there is usually someone online around the globe, if you need to reach out.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you ,I feel like I have a lot of new sisters and friends here


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

BubbaLove I thank God every day for being there. He was watching out for me in April. He is watching out for you too. (((hugs)))


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness. I'm getting in just under the line. Happy Birthday to a very special lady.
Hope it was a wonderful day Marianne.



Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne who has only infrequently been able to come to the Tea Party in recent years, has her Birthday today, it was so lovely to see her enjoy the KAP!
> *Happy Happy Day! Marianne!*


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Dr office called she wants to talk to me about the biaopsys I had last week so if I could ask please be in prayer for us as we go to hear what she has to say thank you my new found friends


That is worrying for you. Praying that it is not bad news for you. And peace while you wait to see her.

edit- I've responded to a later comment further down.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope it's Jackie because that's what I have been calling her I'm sure it is or I'm finally losing all of my marbles ( is that another northern saying or all UK? ) 😄
> Sonja


I know it well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Finally getting on line after KAP & hospital taking up much time. KAP was a tremendous success...all had a grand time. I can't post pictures yet 'cause my computer is sick, and I am using DH's which won't take my SD card. Frustrating!
> 
> DH had a long day yesterday...had his surgery, but they wanted to keep him over night. Good news: no bladder cancer, no real problem with prostate. Bad news: this problem can come back at any time (bleeding) and there is no way to prevent it. Frustrating news: this is a result of the treatment he had for prostate ca 3 years ago (hmmmm? We were never told of this possibility - which apparently is fairly common). At this moment, he is stable, the pain is diminishing (catheter was removed this morning -- YEA!). If he can "produce" on his own, he can come home. They gave him 6 hours. We will stay one more day in Cleveland, 10 minutes from the hospital - just in case (all assuming he will be released). I have faith he will "produce"...he is inspired, for sure!
> 
> Hugs to all....updates & pictures to come...I hope!


While a nuscience to know it coul dcome back the positives are much greater- he is still here and no recurrence so worth putting up with this I'm sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I remember your name it's easy, my first name as well. Sending you healing thoughts and giant hugs


So do you normally go by Caren? or have we been using the wrong name all these years?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just received letter and phone call about my new meds (Orencia) and it was approved. I had to laugh though because it is so obvious the doctor and I are on a different wave length when the term " affordable prescription" comes into play. $85 a month is not affordable in my vocabulary especially since I just got another one for very close to the same amount....LOL. Already checked with two organizations about assistance and according to them I make too much. What a joke that is.
> Oh well.....will work it out someway. I just hope it will help.
> 
> Have been working on my thrummed mittens that Kaye Jo gave us a class on at the KAP. Sat last night making a bag full of thrums. Love the way it looks so far. Kaye Jo was an awesome teacher. Hated that I missed Jeanette's picot class but am looking forward to trying to learn from the handout she gave us.
> ...


It sure is a lot to pay every month- one maybe but two of them is a lot especially as I'm sure you have others as well. And yet if they are going to help you want to be able to use them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> there was a balloon festival at the airport for the weekend. you could see the baskets on the trucks as they came back to the motel. --- sam


I know a lot said they wouldn't want to go up in one but I would like to. After all almost 10 years ago I jumped out a plane so whats a ballon after that? (well I was attached to someone who jumpe dout. Not sue I would be game enough to actually jump out myself! But loved it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> The vet sold me a case of food for my kitty and she won't eat it. Didn't eat much for the last 4 days. Her sugar was high. I went out today and bought food for her that I know she likes and thank goodness she ate it. Hopefully, she'll put on a couple of pounds before she sees the vet again, and her sugar stabilizes.


No matter how good the food is for her if she won't eat it it is useless. Hopefully with the food she does eat and insulin she will settle down.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone it was not good news for me today at the Drs
> I heard the "c" word .
> But I have good health to go through this and a God who will carry me over the troubled waters,and of course a great hubby .


Thats not good news- but God will bring something good from it all. A good hubby helps also. I guess at this stage you don't know what they will be doing for it.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone it was not good news for me today at the Drs
> I heard the "c" word .
> But I have good health to go through this and a God who will carry me over the troubled waters,and of course a great hubby .


Four times I have heard that report and can say that God is good and has your best interest in His plan. I understand how scary it is but also know that with good medical help and a positive attitude, great things are possible.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> So do you normally go by Caren? or have we been using the wrong name all these years?


Oh no not the wrong name just my middle name. I prefered being called Caren told every one I was no longer answering them unless they called Caren.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh no not the wrong name just my middle name. I prefered being called Caren told every one I was no longer answering them unless they called Caren.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone it was not good news for me today at the Drs
> I heard the "c" word .
> But I have good health to go through this and a God who will carry me over the troubled waters,and of course a great hubby .


Sorry to hear your news Jackie . Right now you will be in shock but anytime you want talk or vent just reach out 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> The weather is holding out, no rain yet.👍
> 
> HOTN another pair of slippers. Only 11 more pair to make and then my Christmas knitting is done.


Brilliant!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Wonderful news, Aran. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Absolutely, I would love it.


I would love to hop over from BC and meet you. Maybe Bonnie in SK could meet up with me and we could come too😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Running very short on food right now, but I've triggered the emergency button at Church.


Julie how did you come to acquire this housemate and do you get some compensation for her being there?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you very much. It has taken me a while before mentioning James's name. When I mentioned my sweetie it was James I was talking about.
> 
> When "my sweetie" kept being mentioned since your last trip to England I did begin to wonder if something was in the air!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone it was not good news for me today at the Drs
> I heard the "c" word .
> 
> So sorry to hear your news, I'm sure you're still trying to make sense of all that was said but please remember there are many friends on here who will always be a shoulder to lean on. There are also several KTP members who have had a similar diagnosis and won the battle. Lots of love and hugs. x


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much. It has taken me a while before mentioning James's name. When I mentioned my sweetie it was James I was talking about.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Julie how did you come to acquire this housemate and do you get some compensation for her being there?


By chance, but they have given me some money, now for board.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone it was not good news for me today at the Drs
> I heard the "c" word .
> But I have good health to go through this and a God who will carry me over the troubled waters,and of course a great hubby .


You sure do have a lot going for you as you fight the dreaded "c"! And we have your back!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jackie, we are here for you. Healing energy sent your way.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Started ironing and my iron blew up & knocked out all the lights, etc in the kitchen.....frightened the life out of me too! Don't like ironing, but I like unexpected bangs and blue flashes even less! :shock: Looking on the bright side I can't iron until tomorrow when my new iron gets delivered, *and* I got it for free from Tesco as I had coupons which are worth double at the moment!


 :shock: Good heavens, I bet that woke you up!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so rlight....the best was when we were in Sam's bathroom the first year! LOL


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone it was not good news for me today at the Drs
> I heard the "c" word .
> But I have good health to go through this and a God who will carry me over the troubled waters,and of course a great hubby .


So sorry it wasn't better news. Keeping you in my thoughts. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will keep you in prayer. I imagine at the moment you are pretty much in shock- we have broad shoulders, and there is usually someone online around the globe, if you need to reach out.


RE Bubba Love.... Ditto to the above. Thinking of you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I know a lot said they wouldn't want to go up in one but I would like to. After all almost 10 years ago I jumped out a plane so whats a ballon after that? (well I was attached to someone who jumpe dout. Not sue I would be game enough to actually jump out myself! But loved it.


Wow! :shock: You are very brave.  :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

well, its before 6 in the morn, getting bj to work, then me. i am ahead of t he game though, i got my spaghetti
sauce with hb meat cooked and in it, had fresh mushrooms, garlic, onion to add to canned sauce, dumped in Italian seasonings and gonna let it go all day in crock pot and then just come in and do the pasta and toast some garlic bread and dump some bagged salad in a bowl and call it supper and left overs 
we have rain moving in today, so good day to work inside, gonna go work at church part of the day and part stay here and catch up on some house stuff. ugh............
so good morning everyone and have a good day. 
prayers being said for those in need, the prayer list is a never ending thing, cause we all need it. Bubba love, hang in there.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

BubbaLove, renewed prayers for you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone it was not good news for me today at the Drs
> I heard the "c" word .
> But I have good health to go through this and a God who will carry me over the troubled waters,and of course a great hubby .


You are in my prayers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much. It has taken me a while before mentioning James's name. When I mentioned my sweetie it was James I was talking about.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where it is too muggy again today. Yesterday it was so bad even the dogs just laid around and didn't do much of anything. We have been getting eggs regular, still just four a day. With 20 chickens we should be getting more very soon. 

I have heard of wanting to get a head start on the growing season, but this is taking it too far. This morning with my. A on tomato waffle sandwich I had sprouted tomato seeds as well. 

Healing energy going out to those in need of it. 
((((((((((((((((((((((GROUP HUGS for everyone)))))))))))))))))))))))

I would like to thank everyone for all the well wishes and support you have given it means the world to me. I may not say it often but I think of you all as family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie I didn't realize the snap bag was from you. I LOVE it! It is going to be a perfect project bag for me. Thank you so much for the gift.


thewren said:


> loved the "snap" bag bonnie - i see many uses for the one i got. thanks for making them and sharing them with us. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay Jackie......deep breath and know the prayer warriors of the KTP are already at work. Many of us here have also gone through this trial and our prayers are being sent. Don't hesitate to come to us for support.


Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone it was not good news for me today at the Drs
> I heard the "c" word .
> But I have good health to go through this and a God who will carry me over the troubled waters,and of course a great hubby .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ahhhhh....a sister after my own heart. I would love to do the parachuting with someone and always wanted to go up in a balloon. Have done parasailing and hang gliding (it was tethered). Loved both.


darowil said:


> I know a lot said they wouldn't want to go up in one but I would like to. After all almost 10 years ago I jumped out a plane so whats a ballon after that? (well I was attached to someone who jumpe dout. Not sue I would be game enough to actually jump out myself! But loved it.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> "A little?" Wait until you know them better/longer, Kaye Jo. For 2 grown men, they are a right mess!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy, you are so right. Nothing like letting 2 Marines loose on poor Defiance. Didn't hear any sirens, so at least they didn't get caught!!

Bob didn't get as many pictures as he usually does - he was out running around with Don. Next year I'll try to remember to get the camera from him before they take off.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is my kind of breakfast! (only I just use toast)Making me hungry for a 2nd breakfast there Caren.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is too muggy again today. Yesterday it was so bad even the dogs just laid around and didn't do much of anything. We have been getting eggs regular, still just four a day. With 20 chickens we should be getting more very soon.
> 
> I have heard of wanting to get a head start on the growing season, but this is taking it too far. This morning with my. A on tomato waffle sandwich I had sprouted tomato seeds as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

In case I haven't said it THANK YOU to everyone that is posting pictures. I had such a blast at KAP but didn't take a single photo so I've been copying all that are posted and am getting the best collection. Thank you, thank you, thank you..........gwen


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone it was not good news for me today at the Drs
> I heard the "c" word .
> But I have good health to go through this and a God who will carry me over the troubled waters,and of course a great hubby .


Prayers are starting right now, Jackie. Several on here have faced this and will be very willing to support you - we are a family after all. Hugs and prayers, Paula


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is my kind of breakfast! (only I just use toast)Making me hungry for a 2nd breakfast there Caren.


I didn't have any gluten freed bread but did have the waffles. It was good the tomato was fresh from our garden.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Our thanks to all of those who made contributions to the joy of the KAP this year. First to Tami who managed to get our act together. Wonderful plan and organization, Girlfriend, and thanks to you and Sheepy for taking it on for next year.

The meals were delicious; the fellowshio was wonderfully friendly and helpful; Heidi, Gary, and Sam are such gracious people. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. It was so great to see Gwen being able to participate in any and all of the activities she wanted to join.

What a great KAP!! I'm sorry for those of you who were unable to be there. We did, indeed, miss all of you.

Much love to you all.

Ohio Joy and Don


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Our thanks to all of those who made contributions to the joy of the KAP this year. First to Tami who managed to get our act together. Wonderful plan and organization, Girlfriend, and thanks to you and Sheepy for taking it on for next year.
> 
> The meals were delicious; the fellowshio was wonderfully friendly and helpful; Heidi, Gary, and Sam are such gracious people. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. It was so great to see Gwen being able to participate in any and all of the activities she wanted to join.
> 
> ...


I hadn't heard that about Tami and Phyllis taking this on for next year! That's great news! I'll start my goody bag gifts and saving my money. Thanks Tami and Sheepy!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> The vet sold me a case of food for my kitty and she won't eat it. Didn't eat much for the last 4 days. Her sugar was high. I went out today and bought food for her that I know she likes and thank goodness she ate it. Hopefully, she'll put on a couple of pounds before she sees the vet again, and her sugar stabilizes.


No problem..she can have her blood sugar stabilized to that food as well. My internet has been off all yesterday and today, so a quick check on all my kal friends with special prayers for kitty and Jackie.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, thank you for pics.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pacer, my condolences on the loss of your. DH cousins, 30's is way to young. So sad for his family.
> Hope all goes well for Bellas family.
> 
> Sam, I'm glad you & the others find the bags useful, they are fun to make. I think there will be a bunch mre done for Christmas. The " snap" is from a cut up metal tape measure for those who were wondering. My sister was quite amazed how they worked.
> ...


~~~Bonnie, I am knitting something with ribbon "yarn" and periodically have to untwist it. These bags make that so much easier to do that....just stick the ball of yarn inside the bag and hang it. Before I was fiddling with a giant alligator clip and trying not to let the yarn unwind. Love the bag! Thanks so much!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone it was not good news for me today at the Drs
> I heard the "c" word .
> But I have good health to go through this and a God who will carry me over the troubled waters,and of course a great hubby .


~~~So very sorry for the burden you have been given. Do know that this family of prayer warriors is in your corner 24/7. We circle the globe and gather you into a cocoon of hugs, love, and care.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> In case I haven't said it THANK YOU to everyone that is posting pictures. I had such a blast at KAP but didn't take a single photo so I've been copying all that are posted and am getting the best collection. Thank you, thank you, thank you..........gwen


~~~Here are a few more you might like.... :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> The vet sold me a case of food for my kitty and she won't eat it. Didn't eat much for the last 4 days. Her sugar was high. I went out today and bought food for her that I know she likes and thank goodness she ate it. Hopefully, she'll put on a couple of pounds before she sees the vet again, and her sugar stabilizes.


Someone else may have suggested this already (I am a bit behind), but you could try mixing the two, about 1/4 of the new with the kind she likes and then increase it bit by bit. Any time we have to change the Boys' food, that's what I do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope everything is ok there Kaye and that the storm does not cause any damage
> Sonja


It wasn't bad at all, it was more thunder and lightening than anything else, but we did get some good rain for a short period of time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone it was not good news for me today at the Drs
> I heard the "c" word .
> But I have good health to go through this and a God who will carry me over the troubled waters,and of course a great hubby .


I'm sorry the news was not good, but yes, we will all lift you up and send positive thoughts always. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I do she would fit right in with everyone.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 😊😁😍 I imagine it must have been James. I have posted photos to him at every KAP, a behind the scenes participant every year. Lovely pictures and 👍 for putting names. I do not put names with mine because I am not good at remembering names.


 :mrgreen: Had a feeling... LOL!
I don't usually remember names either, but with this group it seems to click for some reason.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The reason I try to stick to photos without people unless I can name everyone. The group photo this year an exception.


It was a great group photo too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I didn't realise that raccons were so big- I thought of them as smallish cute little things. Just as well you din't hit them- poor Ryssa. Just as well she wasn't hurt.


They do get huge, I'm glad that I didn't hit any also. Ryssa was not a happy girl.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

What an awesome job Matthew did with Sydney's portrait! I am not a bit surprised of course, but I did want Matthew to know I really love it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:
 

> I have mixed up family names too. I did notice after posting, it may have posted it might be Aden and not Avery watching Seth's you tube list. 😳


Me too, it's too funny to go through all the pets names before I get to Christophers or vice versa.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh boy, there have been a lot of posts on here in the last 24 hours. I am up to page 29.
> 
> I am so glad that mum seems much more settled in herself since moving to her new "home". She likes to be in the activity room when shes awake and the nurse in there always has her right beside her. Even though mum is always nodding off and not really joining in, it is a lovely large room with people all around a long table and nurse reading current affairs etc, crosswords, flower arranging and just chatting. Also a therapy dog comes to visit twice a week. You can tell mum feels comfortable and relaxed being around people and activity. The staff cant believe how well she eats.. I keep telling them that she always has. lol
> Just dont know where it goes! She has been very settled at nights also, which is wonderful.
> ...


Wonderful news that your mom is doing so much better, that is fabulous and I'm sure a huge relief for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Started ironing and my iron blew up & knocked out all the lights, etc in the kitchen.....frightened the life out of me too! Don't like ironing, but I like unexpected bangs and blue flashes even less! :shock: Looking on the bright side I can't iron until tomorrow when my new iron gets delivered, *and* I got it for free from Tesco as I had coupons which are worth double at the moment!


 :shock: Oh my, that would certainly make you think twice about ironing ever again. Nice that the replacement is free, that always makes things nicer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I haven't read anything yet. I hope everyone has made it home safely. We are at the RV repair facility in Indiana. News isn't good. Extended warrenty won't cover any of it. Ouch. $125.00 an hour. Oh well gotta be done.
> 
> I think everyone had a great time at KAP. I enjoyed watching all the smiles and listening to all the conversations. Lots of needed hugs. Lots of great food. Mary and Matthew out did themselves with the fruit and veggies.
> So much that we learned! I have finally gotten a decent spin the the drop spindle. At least until next time I pick it up! I am hoping I can teach the ladies at the RV rally how to do the kumihimo. I saved the box from the t shirts so we can make the discs. And may try getting some origami paper to see if I can do Mary's boxes and maybe teach them that. We will see how much time we have.
> ...


That is a very big ouch, but hopefully there will be no other repairs needed anytime soon. 
Have fun!!! And safe travels.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> THATS what was missing in the origami class....wine! LOL You weren't the only one needing the wine for that one. Bless Mary's heart for putting up with me there. I WILL learn to do it.....eventually. LOL It was a fun class in spite of my inability to understand...LOL


LOL!! Yes, she has the patience of Job, to teach me. lol
We did do a lot of laughing though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Dr office called she wants to talk to me about the biaopsys I had last week so if I could ask please be in prayer for us as we go to hear what she has to say thank you my new found friends


I do pray that it all goes well for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope it's Jackie because that's what I have been calling her I'm sure it is or I'm finally losing all of my marbles ( is that another northern saying or all UK? ) 😄
> Sonja


It's a saying here too, several years ago, we named Marla's Great Dane Marbles, so that she would have all her marbles in one place at the same time. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Finally getting on line after KAP & hospital taking up much time. KAP was a tremendous success...all had a grand time. I can't post pictures yet 'cause my computer is sick, and I am using DH's which won't take my SD card. Frustrating!
> 
> DH had a long day yesterday...had his surgery, but they wanted to keep him over night. Good news: no bladder cancer, no real problem with prostate. Bad news: this problem can come back at any time (bleeding) and there is no way to prevent it. Frustrating news: this is a result of the treatment he had for prostate ca 3 years ago (hmmmm? We were never told of this possibility - which apparently is fairly common). At this moment, he is stable, the pain is diminishing (catheter was removed this morning -- YEA!). If he can "produce" on his own, he can come home. They gave him 6 hours. We will stay one more day in Cleveland, 10 minutes from the hospital - just in case (all assuming he will be released). I have faith he will "produce"...he is inspired, for sure!
> 
> Hugs to all....updates & pictures to come...I hope!


So glad that there is no cancer or problems with the prostate, hopefully the bleeding will not return. 
It was so nice to meet you!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just received letter and phone call about my new meds (Orencia) and it was approved. I had to laugh though because it is so obvious the doctor and I are on a different wave length when the term " affordable prescription" comes into play. $85 a month is not affordable in my vocabulary especially since I just got another one for very close to the same amount....LOL. Already checked with two organizations about assistance and according to them I make too much. What a joke that is.
> Oh well.....will work it out someway. I just hope it will help.
> 
> Have been working on my thrummed mittens that Kaye Jo gave us a class on at the KAP. Sat last night making a bag full of thrums. Love the way it looks so far. Kaye Jo was an awesome teacher. Hated that I missed Jeanette's picot class but am looking forward to trying to learn from the handout she gave us.
> ...


Oh dear Lord, well hopefully they will work and the price will come down soon. 
 It was a fun class to teach, the thrums are really the only hard part.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew says it is peaceful or zen-like to do Kumihimo! Maybe you were just over thinking it.


 That's what Marla said too, I'll try it again at some point, who knows, I may just get it someday. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> The kitty stayed with Heidi's family. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Matthew will gladly let you do the drop spindle. He has plans for the Kumihimo.




I have 6 drop spindles, you'd think I'd be better at it than I am, now if I could just find the time to practice more, I might be able to do more than make thick and thin yarn. 
He was doing awesome with it, I'll leave it too him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Invest in origami paper for sure. It is far easier than creating your own. I have tried using copier paper, gift wrap. I have decided that it is far easier with the origami paper.


Marla and I are going to get some when we go to Cheyenne next time, and play with it, it should be comical, maybe I should video it for you all, just make sure not to drink anything while watching, you don't want to drown the computers. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> You can post pictures here. He doesn't want anything posted on facebook. Thanks for asking. I also never use DS#1's name as he has asked me to not put his name out on social medias. I love and respect my sons' wishes.


I can't blame him there, you can't control anything once it's on facebook, and it pretty much becomes public domain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Aran said:


> First some great news. I'm happy to tell folks that I'm dating a really wonderful woman named Chrissy. We met last year at our trans support group. Yes, she's trans, too (not that it matters a wit). She thinks I'm handsome & charming, and I think that she's smart, funny, & kind. She gets all my jokes, and I get most of hers.
> 
> I had a great time at KAP. I'd post some pics, but the only pic I took was of Gwen's new slippers, which I made & included in my white elephant gift. Happily, they fit her perfectly & are in colors that she likes. She also got a 1,000 piece jigsaw puzzle of someone's yarn stash & a collection of lace knitting patterns.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! That is fantastic news!
It was so good to meet you at the KAP. 
And the key rings are great, I love mine, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I suspect that you and the family will be eating leftovers this week as well. I am so happy that everyone enjoyed eating the fruits and vegetables that we brought along. Matthew has so much fun selecting what we will put out and insists as I do to peel and cut the vegetables to our likings. Not too many shortcuts taken by the two of us. It was our pleasure to send care packages home with those traveling greater distances. I don't care much for fast food while traveling and I know that some travelers would be in the car for over 12 hours.


And they were very much appreciated for sure, and so yummy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bubba Love...Praying for you as you await biopsy results. I have had to do that a few times and know how difficult that is.
> 
> Carol...Glad there is no cancer, the bleeding is not fun though. Tell DH that we are praying for him and we enjoyed seeing you and Sue at KAP.
> 
> ...


So glad that Bella was able to come home, I hope that the surgery next month goes well. 
Good news on the realtor, it'd be wonderful if your house were to sell in 5 days, but I agree, in the first month would be wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> That is an interesting question, Kaye Jo, since he doesn't knit or crochet. It isn't likely that he could hit one of them hanging on one of his targets in the backyard, even at 10 yards. The arrows would likely knock them aside if he could even see them at that distance!! LOLOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


LOL!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> "A little?" Wait until you know them better/longer, Kaye Jo. For 2 grown men, they are a right mess!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


LOL!!! I'm sure that they keep you two guessing what's next.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone it was not good news for me today at the Drs
> I heard the "c" word .
> But I have good health to go through this and a God who will carry me over the troubled waters,and of course a great hubby .


I'm so sorry that that is the news, but you are right, with good help, a good hubby, and the good Lord, you will be fine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I know a lot said they wouldn't want to go up in one but I would like to. After all almost 10 years ago I jumped out a plane so whats a ballon after that? (well I was attached to someone who jumpe dout. Not sue I would be game enough to actually jump out myself! But loved it.


I'd go up in it with you, I'm fine with it as long as I'm not going to fall out of the basket. :wink:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, all caught up again, yay! David should be home sometime tonight, then leave again on Saturday I think. 
I'm just doing laundry and watching John Wayne while chatting with you all, think I'll get out some knitting now though. 
Have a great day all!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love, sorry to hear your news but with your otherwise good health & your great support system, hopefully all will go well. 

Carol, glad yor DH is doing a little better, good that the tests came back negative for C.

Margaret, you are a much braver woman than I, I get bruises on my legs clinging to the ladder to paint on my house. No way could I jump from a plane or go up in a hit air balloon.

We just got home, I ve got things put away & lots if laundry stacked, just waiting for DH to get out of the tub so I can shower & get busy. I really feel more like curling up on the couch for an hour but not likely.
Te GKs went home happy so that's the main thing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :mrgreen: Had a feeling... LOL!
> I don't usually remember names either, but with this group it seems to click for some reason.


I do remember a bunch of names but feel bad when I leave people out. I shoukd remember all them by now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

BubbaLove, hope all came out ok. Will be reading on to see what happened. Very troubling I'm sure to be called back to go in and talk about biopsies. Thinking of you. Oh BubbaLove, just read the result of your talk with the doctor. Sending you love and prayers across the miles. Please keep us posted and I know we will be supporting you all the way. There are many on here who have been through this, so you won't be alone. I see Oh Joy has already mentioned this. She is a great support and friend. Others will be there too.

Cmaliza, how wonderful that DH came through ok and no recurring cancer. Great news for sure. Troubling that he has this problem as a result of the previous surgery. Hope this won't happen too often.

Gwen, so sorry those meds are so high. Hopefully you can find a way to get some help. Some states offer help and even the city here, through the mayor, has a program that helps. Perhaps there is something like this that a social worker might know about.

Darowil, WOW wow wow, you jumped out of a plane. Amazing. You are braver than me. I always said I would do it after I was 80 as I would have nothing to lose. What a Gal you are!!!:thumbup: Don't think there is much you can't do.

Kate, not what one expects of an iron at all. I can just imagine where it was made. Glad you are ok. Sounds quite dangerous. Glad you got a new one free.

Sassafrass, what a shame it cost you to get the new iPad fixed but glad it is now in working order.

Purple, welcome back. You have certainly been a busy lady. We always miss you.

Pacer, hope the girls are doing better. This family has more than anyone should have to bear, but then they have you for a friend. In that sense, they are lucky indeed.

Tami, what a shame about the van needing repairs and the cost. :shock: The extended warranty didn't extend far enough. :roll:  

I will be looking for Julie's muggle and toads. LOL Sounds very cute.

DH had his eye surgery today and we were up way too early. Everything went great. He probably won't have to use glaucoma drops in the eye that was done, cataract removed so he will have a brighter world, and lo and behold. Much to our surprise, they were also able to do the sense to improve the eyesight. He didn't think they could do all three. We've both been asleep on the couch after eating. I made him waffles with fresh raspberries and blueberries on top with maple syrup and that put quite a smile on his face. We go for the follow-up tomorrow already and expect nothing but good news. Couldn't have gone smoother. He's still napping.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It's a saying here too, several years ago, we named Marla's Great Dane Marbles, so that she would have all her marbles in one place at the same time. lol


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Yes, I know that saying too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, all caught up again, yay! David should be home sometime tonight, then leave again on Saturday I think.
> I'm just doing laundry and watching John Wayne while chatting with you all, think I'll get out some knitting now though.
> Have a great day all!!!


Always nice to spend time during the week especially when David will have to leave again on Saturday. Sounds like a wonderful evening. I am working on more cloths to go to Amy and Alison I found a lovely verigated brown, grey and beige crochet cotton that I am mixing with some patrons Grace. Two different shades of greens.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Prayers are starting right now, Jackie. Several on here have faced this and will be very willing to support you - we are a family after all. Hugs and prayers, Paula


Same from me !


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> BubbaLove, hope all came out ok. Will be reading on to see what happened. Very troubling I'm sure to be called back to go in and talk about biopsies. Thinking of you. Oh BubbaLove, just read the result of your talk with the doctor. Sending you love and prayers across the miles. Please keep us posted and I know we will be supporting you all the way. There are many on here who have been through this, so you won't be alone. I see Oh Joy has already mentioned this. She is a great support and friend. Others will be there too.
> 
> Cmaliza, how wonderful that DH came through ok and no recurring cancer. Great news for sure. Troubling that he has this problem as a result of the previous surgery. Hope this won't happen too often.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your DH's surgery went well and that they could do all three. He will have a whole new world opened up now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Our thanks to all of those who made contributions to the joy of the KAP this year. First to Tami who managed to get our act together. Wonderful plan and organization, Girlfriend, and thanks to you and Sheepy for taking it on for next year.
> 
> The meals were delicious; the fellowshio was wonderfully friendly and helpful; Heidi, Gary, and Sam are such gracious people. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. It was so great to see Gwen being able to participate in any and all of the activities she wanted to join.
> 
> ...


Love to you too Joy. Embarrassed to ask, but who is Sheepy? Is Phyllis Heidi's mom? Somebody mentioned Phyllis helping Sheepy.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Here are a few more you might like.... :lol:


gwenie i don't know who looked the best in the tiara you or sam, and hey purple is a good color on you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Glad to hear your DH's surgery went well and that they could do all three. He will have a whole new world opened up now.


Yes, and now to get the other eye done. That will be his bad eye, so not sure if they can do the same, but it will be better, nonetheless.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Enjoy your time with your DH. You don't need me to tell you that. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Always nice to spend time during the week especially when David will have to leave again on Saturday. Sounds like a wonderful evening. I am working on more cloths to go to Amy and Alison I found a lovely verigated brown, grey and beige crochet cotton that I am mixing with some patrons Grace. Two different shades of greens.


Caren, they are looking wonderful. Enjoying Mel's slippers, Bubba's hats, the shark slippers, Minnie Mouse outfit now in Swedenme's avatar and all the wonderful knitting. I took knitting with me for a dishcloth to work on this morning at the hospital and couldn't find my place. Guess it was a WIP for too long. I'm sure I'll figure it out or else rip it out. :shock:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Yes, I know that saying too.


A round the world saying then

I'm glad it was all good news for your husband Daralene 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Always nice to spend time during the week especially when David will have to leave again on Saturday. Sounds like a wonderful evening. I am working on more cloths to go to Amy and Alison I found a lovely verigated brown, grey and beige crochet cotton that I am mixing with some patrons Grace. Two different shades of greens.


Some lovely cloths there Caren , really like the colours
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Mathew working on his new found craft.


He looks so engaged in his new craft.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, it's too funny to go through all the pets names before I get to Christophers or vice versa.


It is bad when I mix my children's names up with my siblings names. :XD:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> More pics


Great pictures. Everyone looks so happy.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I forgot to say that one of the highlights of KAP for me was teaching CMazila how to crochet. She caught onto it fairly quickly and was making decent single crochets by the time we were done.

Thanks for the congratulations on dating Chrissy. We're going slowly (since we're both kind of socially awkward people especially when it comes to dating), but it feels right. We're such good friends, that I think that I could probably tell her just about anything.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this, may be of some use- or some amusement!
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-355548-1.html


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Some lovely cloths there Caren , really like the colours
> Sonja


Thank you very much. I love playing with different colours for fun. I made a purple one for Amy a while ago. I need to make her a couple more she loves it and uses it every day.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Aran said:


> I forgot to say that one of the highlights of KAP for me was teaching CMazila how to crochet. She caught onto it fairly quickly and was making decent single crochets by the time we were done.
> 
> Thanks for the congratulations on dating Chrissy. We're going slowly (since we're both kind of socially awkward people especially when it comes to dating), but it feels right. We're such good friends, that I think that I could probably tell her just about anything.


Congratulations on your new relationship. I hope all goes well for you both.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne who has only infrequently been able to come to the Tea Party in recent years, has her Birthday today, it was so lovely to see her enjoy the KAP!
> *Happy Happy Day! Marianne!*


Marianne, I missed your birthday. Hope you had a marvelous day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Started ironing and my iron blew up & knocked out all the lights, etc in the kitchen.....frightened the life out of me too! Don't like ironing, but I like unexpected bangs and blue flashes even less! :shock: Looking on the bright side I can't iron until tomorrow when my new iron gets delivered, *and* I got it for free from Tesco as I had coupons which are worth double at the moment!


Good thing there was no damage and you weren't hurt. I don't like ironing either. I have an iron I have yet to figure out how it everything works. :lol: :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> "A little?" Wait until you know them better/longer, Kaye Jo. For 2 grown men, they are a right mess!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


They are hilarious. Do they look forward to KAP as much as we do?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WooHoo! Just read that Tami & 
Sheepy are going to do the KAP for 2016! Awesome!



jheiens said:


> Our thanks to all of those who made contributions to the joy of the KAP this year. First to Tami who managed to get our act together. Wonderful plan and organization, Girlfriend, and thanks to you and Sheepy for taking it on for next year.
> 
> The meals were delicious; the fellowshio was wonderfully friendly and helpful; Heidi, Gary, and Sam are such gracious people. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. It was so great to see Gwen being able to participate in any and all of the activities she wanted to join.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I haven't read anything yet. I hope everyone has made it home safely. We are at the RV repair facility in Indiana. News isn't good. Extended warrenty won't cover any of it. Ouch. $125.00 an hour. Oh well gotta be done.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing all the photos from KAP! I will read as much as I can to try to catch up but the print is pretty small on my phone to read over 40 pages on!


Sorry to read that you're having RV troubles. Not much fun.

I've enjoyed seeing all the photos from KAP. Sure looks like everyone had a great time. Glad that all reached home safely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> THATS what was missing in the origami class....wine! LOL You weren't the only one needing the wine for that one. Bless Mary's heart for putting up with me there. I WILL learn to do it.....eventually. LOL It was a fun class in spite of my inability to understand...LOL


Would have been interesting to see the end result after all you girls and guys got into the wine :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Dr office called she wants to talk to me about the biaopsys I had last week so if I could ask please be in prayer for us as we go to hear what she has to say thank you my new found friends


Prayers heading your way for a clear result.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone it was not good news for me today at the Drs
> I heard the "c" word .
> But I have good health to go through this and a God who will carry me over the troubled waters,and of course a great hubby .


I am so sorry. Good health and support are essential in this battle. We are hear for you as well. We have been supportive of others on the tea party as they have fought the fight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are reall nice!


NanaCaren said:


> Always nice to spend time during the week especially when David will have to leave again on Saturday. Sounds like a wonderful evening. I am working on more cloths to go to Amy and Alison I found a lovely verigated brown, grey and beige crochet cotton that I am mixing with some patrons Grace. Two different shades of greens.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so sweet about you and Chrissy. Wising you the best as this relationship moves forwrd.



Aran said:


> I forgot to say that one of the highlights of KAP for me was teaching CMazila how to crochet. She caught onto it fairly quickly and was making decent single crochets by the time we were done.
> 
> Thanks for the congratulations on dating Chrissy. We're going slowly (since we're both kind of socially awkward people especially when it comes to dating), but it feels right. We're such good friends, that I think that I could probably tell her just about anything.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

which pattern was that bubba love? --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Would love to make them but need the pattern explained in English . I not good trying to figure patterns Sam


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I are going to get some when we go to Cheyenne next time, and play with it, it should be comical, maybe I should video it for you all, just make sure not to drink anything while watching, you don't want to drown the computers. lol


It took a lot of practice for me to get good at it. I make the one box well only because I have made 100's of them. My first boxes looked just like everyone else. There really is hope for everyone if they keep trying. I would love to watch that video just so I can see the fun you ladies are having. I so enjoyed our time together.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, what needed fixing was changing access to Mac Air Book WiFi. Now both my Kindle and iPad work off our WiFi.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I can't blame him there, you can't control anything once it's on facebook, and it pretty much becomes public domain.


That is why he doesn't post his drawings on facebook. It becomes public domain and he worked hard to do the drawing and wants credit for his efforts. Nice picture of the group of us.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~
> 
> DH had a long day yesterday...had his surgery, but they wanted to keep him over night. Good news: no bladder cancer, no real problem with prostate. Bad news: this problem can come back at any time (bleeding) and there is no way to prevent it. Frustrating news: this is a result of the treatment he had for prostate ca 3 years ago (hmmmm? We were never told of this possibility - which apparently is fairly common). At this moment, he is stable, the pain is diminishing (catheter was removed this morning -- YEA!). If he can "produce" on his own, he can come home. They gave him 6 hours. We will stay one more day in Cleveland, 10 minutes from the hospital - just in case (all assuming he will be released). I have faith he will "produce"...he is inspired, for sure!
> 
> Hugs to all....updates & pictures to come...I hope!


Good news that your DH's surgery went well. Hopefully he won't have the bleeding. Safe travels home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~
> 
> DH had a long day yesterday...had his surgery, but they wanted to keep him over night. Good news: no bladder cancer, no real problem with prostate. Bad news: this problem can come back at any time (bleeding) and there is no way to prevent it. Frustrating news: this is a result of the treatment he had for prostate ca 3 years ago (hmmmm? We were never told of this possibility - which apparently is fairly common). At this moment, he is stable, the pain is diminishing (catheter was removed this morning -- YEA!). If he can "produce" on his own, he can come home. They gave him 6 hours. We will stay one more day in Cleveland, 10 minutes from the hospital - just in case (all assuming he will be released). I have faith he will "produce"...he is inspired, for sure!
> 
> Hugs to all....updates & pictures to come...I hope!


Good news that your DH's surgery went well. Hopefully he won't have the bleeding. Safe travels home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Clouds have been rolling in slowly. We are supposed to get a big thunderstorm. Good thing I am still in pj's working on slippers and have no plans to leave the house.


We had the downpour here. Some storm. Lots of thunder and lightning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> eight walls - what shape is the room? --- sam


It's probably 2 rooms, with 4 walls :lol: :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> WooHoo! Just read that Tami &
> Sheepy are going to do the KAP for 2016! Awesome!


Start saving Gwen. We would love having you and Marianne join in the fun next year. I believe Marianne told me that Matthew approached her and thanked her for coming this year. I am amazed at how many people Matthew approached and talked to without my help!!! As you can tell, I don't hover over my son all the time. It is good for him to talk to others and to be encouraged as well. Once I told him that he could experiment with any of the yarn at the Swap table, he just kept going back to it to try different yarn combinations. He even brought a few skeins home with him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> starting from your left - that is my son-in-law holding bentley - i'm standing behind bentley - then heidi - alexis and the ex, phyllis - the orange shorts is avery and the green cap is ayden. --- sam


Now I have to go back and find the picture. Phyllis is now "ex"?

Oh, Sam, is that your ex?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Aran said:


> Thanks for the congratulations on dating Chrissy. We're going slowly (since we're both kind of socially awkward people especially when it comes to dating), but it feels right. We're such good friends, that I think that I could probably tell her just about anything.


And being good friends is a wonderful place to be, wherever it goes from here! I'm happy that you two have each other.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma, so glad DH's durgrry went well. Hope #2 will go as well.

Aran, best wishes

NanaCaren, love those cloths.

CMaliza, continued good news I hope for your DH.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, now that someone's taking on next year's KAP, I can hope/try to get there then--but who is Sheepy? Or did I miss something?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Now I have to go back and find the picture. Phyllis is now "ex"?


There are two different Phyllis's. If you scroll back through the pictures I posted, there is a Phyllis and Mike that I referenced. That Phyllis and Mike are husband and wife. They are friends of Tami's from her knitting group. It was a pleasure to meet them. There is a picture of Sam and family that I believe shows Phyllis, Sam's ex. This status is not new.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, now that someone's taking on next year's KAP, I can hope/try to get there then--but who is Sheepy? Or did I miss something?


Sheepy is new. She is a friend of Tami's from her knitting group. It you scoll through my pictures, I have a picture of them sitting next to each other.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and now to get the other eye done. That will be his bad eye, so not sure if they can do the same, but it will be better, nonetheless.


So happy that today's surgery went so well. It will be nice to have better vision and less medicating. We hope the two of you will be able to join us for KAP 2016.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WooHoo! Just read that Tami &
> Sheepy are going to do the KAP for 2016! Awesome!


Pardon my ignorance, but who is Sheepy?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Aran said:


> First some great news. I'm happy to tell folks that I'm dating a really wonderful woman named Chrissy. We met last year at our trans support group. Yes, she's trans, too (not that it matters a wit). She thinks I'm handsome & charming, and I think that she's smart, funny, & kind. She gets all my jokes, and I get most of hers.


Congratulations, Aran. Hope you and Chrissy enjoy a long and happy relationship.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but who is Sheepy?


If you look on page 29, I have a picture of Sheepy (Phyllis) sitting in front of a tv and her DH (Mike) is sitting next to her. On the other side of Sheepy is Aran and Sam is sitting on the other side of Mike. I hope this helps everyone who is trying to figure out who Sheepy is. She reads the KTP, but doesn't really post. She is a friend of Tami's and attends a knitting group with Tami. I am so thankful that Sheepy is willing to work with Tami to coordinate next year's gathering.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Congratulations, Aran. Hope you and Chrissy enjoy a long and happy relationship.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just caught up and I am probably going to be heading to bed soon. The heat just zaps the life right out of you. I wish we had of had rain today it might have cooled it down a bit.
> 
> Just finished this one and sewed it up. Going to make the other one tomorrow.


Only 10-1/2 more to go???


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Some of us have walked that road a couple of times, Bubba Love. Please know that you are not alone and yes, our God, ''can make a way where there seems to be no way'' through this rough patch.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Having been on that road with you, I know that we can make our way through. Bubba, positive thoughts heading your way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> No matter how good the food is for her if she won't eat it it is useless. Hopefully with the food she does eat and insulin she will settle down.


I gave her some of the food she likes and have mixed it with the vet's food. It seems to be appealing to her and she's been eating a lot better. She's eaten at least a can full today, so I'm pleased. We go to the vet tomorrow and we'll see if she's put on any weight and if her sugar is in check.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have heard of wanting to get a head start on the growing season, but this is taking it too far. This morning with my. A on tomato waffle sandwich I had sprouted tomato seeds as well.
> .


Looks yummy. I've had sprouts from hydroponic tomatoes but never the garden variety. My bro has lots of tomatoes in his garden and I helped myself today. Oh, so good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Joy, you are so right. Nothing like letting 2 Marines loose on poor Defiance. Didn't hear any sirens, so at least they didn't get caught!!
> 
> Bob didn't get as many pictures as he usually does - he was out running around with Don. Next year I'll try to remember to get the camera from him before they take off.


So glad to see your photos. Thanks for posting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> No problem..she can have her blood sugar stabilized to that food as well. My internet has been off all yesterday and today, so a quick check on all my kal friends with special prayers for kitty and Jackie.


Thank you. Will let you know what the vet says tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> If you look on page 29, I have a picture of Sheepy (Phyllis) sitting in front of a tv and her DH (Mike) is sitting next to her. On the other side of Sheepy is Aran and Sam is sitting on the other side of Mike. I hope this helps everyone who is trying to figure out who Sheepy is. She reads the KTP, but doesn't really post. She is a friend of Tami's and attends a knitting group with Tami. I am so thankful that Sheepy is willing to work with Tami to coordinate next year's gathering.


I had also been in a muddle over who Phyllis was, now I realise there's two, but one has a nickname. I wish both Tami and Sheepy well with their task for next year, the KAP has become quite an institution.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jackie, we are here for you. Healing energy sent your way.


And from me, too.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> It's probably 2 rooms, with 4 walls :lol: :lol:


Yep! Kind of! One really large room, one a smaller, no wall in-between though. Then as one part goes over the front porch there is an extra wall there. Hard to describe but kind've 2 rooms. More like an "L" shape when I think about it. Well something like it. LOL!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Here are a few more you might like.... :lol:


Fantastic drawing of Sydney. Matthew, you are a marvel.
Gwennie - lovely pictures of you. Great pedicure = but who tripped over Carol's walker? Was it Gwen?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Someone else may have suggested this already (I am a bit behind), but you could try mixing the two, about 1/4 of the new with the kind she likes and then increase it bit by bit. Any time we have to change the Boys' food, that's what I do.


It finally dawned on me that this would be a good idea. It does work.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH had his eye surgery today and we were up way too early. Everything went great. He probably won't have to use glaucoma drops in the eye that was done, cataract removed so he will have a brighter world, and lo and behold. Much to our surprise, they were also able to do the sense to improve the eyesight. He didn't think they could do all three. We've both been asleep on the couch after eating. I made him waffles with fresh raspberries and blueberries on top with maple syrup and that put quite a smile on his face. We go for the follow-up tomorrow already and expect nothing but good news. Couldn't have gone smoother. He's still napping.


Great news that DH's eye surgery went well. I didn't know that there was a procedure to help with the glaucoma. Glad for him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we'll look for you next year - you and bonnie can come together. --- sam



budasha said:


> Happy, happy faces. Makes me sad that I wasn't there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> There are two different Phyllis's. If you scroll back through the pictures I posted, there is a Phyllis and Mike that I referenced. That Phyllis and Mike are husband and wife. They are friends of Tami's from her knitting group. It was a pleasure to meet them. There is a picture of Sam and family that I believe shows Phyllis, Sam's ex. This status is not new.


thanks, I wasn't sure if that was Sam's ex.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> They are hilarious. Do they look forward to KAP as much as we do?


I know that my DH does. He get excited about running around to various shops with GrandmaPaula's DH. This KAP they had two days for their gallivanting around Defiance as if they were ''well'' enough to be let out in public without supervision. lolol

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bubby love - i don't know what you did but i do know it caused no problems - please don't hesitate to post any picture you want - we love pictures. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> I just read about the pictures sorry if I have caused someone extra work 😳
> I promise not to post to many all over


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I did a lot of skimming so hope I didn't miss too much. I'm finally caught up to page 63. TTYL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy to you and the family. --- sam



pacer said:


> I thought I was going to bed a while ago. I got on facebook to take care of some business with the house and saw a message from my MIL to call her as soon as I saw the message. My DH's cousin who is in his early 30's died this afternoon of cardiac arrest or so she thinks. Now I am wide awake. I don't know how much sleep I will get tonight. We weren't close to him, but it is still very sad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Always nice to spend time during the week especially when David will have to leave again on Saturday. Sounds like a wonderful evening. I am working on more cloths to go to Amy and Alison I found a lovely verigated brown, grey and beige crochet cotton that I am mixing with some patrons Grace. Two different shades of greens.


Very pretty color combo. I didn't know people added crochet cotton to the yarn for cloths. Does that make them more durable?


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Here are a few more you might like.... :lol:


For Matthew: Love the picture you drew of Sydney. You make magic happen with a pencil! Keep up the good work.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Last night I posted the brown slipper I had just finished. I dug through my stash today because I swore I had another ball of the variegated brown. No such luck :thumbdown: 

So I am starting another pair for this person. 


Daralene I am so happy to hear that Bills cataract surgery was successful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I started yet another thread....Show us your fun hats. Feel free t have a look and post some of your fun hats.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, I'm glad your DH surgery went so well. When does he get the other one done? 

Caren, love the second color combo of your cloths, so pretty.

Mary, Matthews drawing of Sydney is amazing. He looks like he could walk off the paper.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I know that my DH does. He get excited about running around to various shops with GrandmaPaula's DH. This KAP they had two days for their gallivanting around Defiance as if they were ''well'' enough to be let out in public without supervision. lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


It's great they can enjoy themselves while the women gab :lol: Now they understand how you can make friends on the Internet. My DH still rolls his eyes at my chatting with all of you.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

thewren said:


> which pattern was that bubba love? --- sam


The lamb slippers Sam


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Must comment on how much I am enjoying the tales and pictures of your wonderful week-end. It looked like so much fun and the food looked delicious. It was nice that there was so much good news to share. Caran, best wishes on your upcoming marriage. Matthew, love your drawings. Would like the instructions for the salt globes. Etc. I hate mentioning names because I know I will forget many. Love the blue toenails, purple crown, the hair extentions, and the very serious faces as you tried your new crafts.
We have a bit of good news. We got a call that we have been approved for the house we wanted to lease. Hopefully we will move in the next two weeks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Must comment on how much I am enjoying the tales and pictures of your wonderful week-end. It looked like so much fun and the food looked delicious. It was nice that there was so much good news to share. Caran, best wishes on your upcoming marriage. Matthew, love your drawings. Would like the instructions for the salt globes. Etc. I hate mentioning names because I know I will forget many. Love the blue toenails, purple crown, the hair extentions, and the very serious faces as you tried your new crafts.
> We have a bit of good news. We got a call that we have been approved for the house we wanted to lease. Hopefully we will move in the next two weeks.


That is great news.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you for all your prayers and well wishes ! My brain is a little more settled today  .
Had sometime after blood work to sit by the bay in Wiarton and knit with my good friend Jackie (lol) we laughed a lot and cried a bit .
It only took me five times to cast on 45sts &#128563;


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are reall nice!


Thank you very much 😊😊


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

She's my sista from a different momma and mister &#128151;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking the same thing - at 30 one is just greeting the world and getting on with life. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh my gosh!!! I'm so sorry, I agree, sad whether you are close or not. 30's is so young to die of anything especially cardiac arrest if that is what the cause is.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sheepy is new. She is a friend of Tami's from her knitting group. It you scoll through my pictures, I have a picture of them sitting next to each other.


Ah. Got it! Thanks!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I gave her some of the food she likes and have mixed it with the vet's food. It seems to be appealing to her and she's been eating a lot better. She's eaten at least a can full today, so I'm pleased. We go to the vet tomorrow and we'll see if she's put on any weight and if her sugar is in check.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Railyn happy to hear you got a house , blessings moving and setting up your new palace &#128144;


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looks yummy. I've had sprouts from hydroponic tomatoes but never the garden variety. My bro has lots of tomatoes in his garden and I helped myself today. Oh, so good.


This is the second time I've seen tomatoes with sprouted seeds inside.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually i think the boys had them tucked away by the time everyone left. lol --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Did Sue make it home with the kitten or did they take it away from her? lolol
> 
> The classes were wonderful, but I'll leave the Kumihimo to Matthew and I'll just stick to the drop spindle.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you for all your prayers and well wishes ! My brain is a little more settled today  .
> Had sometime after blood work to sit by the bay in Wiarton and knit with my good friend Jackie (lol) we laughed a lot and cried a bit .
> It only took me five times to cast on 45sts 😳


Two beautiful ladies. I can imagine it took a while to cast on stitches. Hugs and healing thoughts


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are at a rv rally in wooster. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Big storm came through here today and knocked out internet for awhile and then piwer altogether. Has everyone made it home okay? Has anyone heard from Tami?
> 
> Thinking of and saying prayers for answers for CMaliza's DH today.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Railyn fantastic news.

Bubba nice to see the smiling faces of you and your sista. ;-) 

Gage was at a friends house earlier to play. I got a call asking if he could sleep over. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

So now the house is quiet and I don't know what to do. oh ya Knit of course.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty color combo. I didn't know people added crochet cotton to the yarn for cloths. Does that make them more durable?


I just thought they would look nice together is all. For a scrubber cloth I like to add acrylic yarn with the cotton. I made several and gave them to friends for advice as to how well they worked. I have t noticed if they are sturdier or not.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I'm glad your DH surgery went so well. When does he get the other one done?
> 
> Caren, love the second color combo of your cloths, so pretty.
> 
> Mary, Matthews drawing of Sydney is amazing. He looks like he could walk off the paper.


Thank you very much. I am having fun playing with colour combinations.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when i bring it up the lamb booties have an english translation under the picture. --- sam



darowil said:


> Love the look of the lamb booties. Sent th elink to a friend to see if it makes sense to her as I don't read a word of Russian. My friend does but she has admitted to not really being able to follow Russian patterns as she tends to look at the picture only. Not a skill I have.
> 
> Sent her the crochet ones and she said detailed and she should be able to do them. She is going to try them this week.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you for all your prayers and well wishes ! My brain is a little more settled today  .
> Had sometime after blood work to sit by the bay in Wiarton and knit with my good friend Jackie (lol) we laughed a lot and cried a bit .
> It only took me five times to cast on 45sts 😳


nothing is better than a good friend, i have a couple (one passed) we still get together every couple of months and catch up. i value old friends, they irreplaceable. i always said who needs a therapist when you can talk it out with a friend. praying for you again tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm a day late (and probably a dollar short) but hope your birthday day was great - did you blow out all your candles? so good seeing you at the kap. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne who has only infrequently been able to come to the Tea Party in recent years, has her Birthday today, it was so lovely to see her enjoy the KAP!
> *Happy Happy Day! Marianne!*


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought it matched well. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Sam... I love the photo of you wearing your purple crown.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news cathy - she may surprise us all and get up and walk around one of these days. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh boy, there have been a lot of posts on here in the last 24 hours. I am up to page 29.
> 
> I am so glad that mum seems much more settled in herself since moving to her new "home". She likes to be in the activity room when shes awake and the nurse in there always has her right beside her. Even though mum is always nodding off and not really joining in, it is a lovely large room with people all around a long table and nurse reading current affairs etc, crosswords, flower arranging and just chatting. Also a therapy dog comes to visit twice a week. You can tell mum feels comfortable and relaxed being around people and activity. The staff cant believe how well she eats.. I keep telling them that she always has. lol
> Just dont know where it goes! She has been very settled at nights also, which is wonderful.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you josephine - do you know what to do with yourself now that all the grandchildren are gone? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from cloudy Surrey. I've been trying to catch up on all the goings on and the KAP, so far I've managed to see some photos of everyone having fun, which brings back happy memories of last year.
> 
> Also read that Caren is moving to the UK and getting married. WOW, congratulations Caren. Will be lovely to have you closer. Don't know if you know that the Knitting and Stitching show is on in Harrogate last week end in November ----- just saying!!!!
> 
> That's about as far as I have got, take care everyone and hugs to you all. x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is tesco? --- sam



KateB said:


> Started ironing and my iron blew up & knocked out all the lights, etc in the kitchen.....frightened the life out of me too! Don't like ironing, but I like unexpected bangs and blue flashes even less! :shock: Looking on the bright side I can't iron until tomorrow when my new iron gets delivered, *and* I got it for free from Tesco as I had coupons which are worth double at the moment!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of positive energy zooming to you - we are here any time you want to talk about what you find out - just remember - we always have your back. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Dr office called she wants to talk to me about the biaopsys I had last week so if I could ask please be in prayer for us as we go to hear what she has to say thank you my new found friends


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, you are a much braver woman than I, I get bruises on my legs clinging to the ladder to paint on my house. No way could I jump from a plane or go up in a hit air balloon.


Ah but no way would I stand on a ladder to paint! Not just because I wouldn't want to paint but because I hate standing on ladders!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to your husband to wrap him up in healing goodness. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Finally getting on line after KAP & hospital taking up much time. KAP was a tremendous success...all had a grand time. I can't post pictures yet 'cause my computer is sick, and I am using DH's which won't take my SD card. Frustrating!
> 
> DH had a long day yesterday...had his surgery, but they wanted to keep him over night. Good news: no bladder cancer, no real problem with prostate. Bad news: this problem can come back at any time (bleeding) and there is no way to prevent it. Frustrating news: this is a result of the treatment he had for prostate ca 3 years ago (hmmmm? We were never told of this possibility - which apparently is fairly common). At this moment, he is stable, the pain is diminishing (catheter was removed this morning -- YEA!). If he can "produce" on his own, he can come home. They gave him 6 hours. We will stay one more day in Cleveland, 10 minutes from the hospital - just in case (all assuming he will be released). I have faith he will "produce"...he is inspired, for sure!
> 
> Hugs to all....updates & pictures to come...I hope!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is bad when I mix my children's names up with my siblings names. :XD:


Vicky responds well to Lucy (one of my sisters). Maryanne used to get Sarah (another sister). But now that Sarah is not around that use seems to have disappeared.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is the second time I've seen tomatoes with sprouted seeds inside.


I had some of those last year in the tomatoes that sat waiting to ripen.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you for all your prayers and well wishes ! My brain is a little more settled today  .
> Had sometime after blood work to sit by the bay in Wiarton and knit with my good friend Jackie (lol) we laughed a lot and cried a bit .
> It only took me five times to cast on 45sts 😳


Laughiung and crying sounds a healthy mix at this time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Must comment on how much I am enjoying the tales and pictures of your wonderful week-end. It looked like so much fun and the food looked delicious. It was nice that there was so much good news to share. Caran, best wishes on your upcoming marriage. Matthew, love your drawings. Would like the instructions for the salt globes. Etc. I hate mentioning names because I know I will forget many. Love the blue toenails, purple crown, the hair extentions, and the very serious faces as you tried your new crafts.
> We have a bit of good news. We got a call that we have been approved for the house we wanted to lease. Hopefully we will move in the next two weeks.


I always do a quote reply becuase if I try to respond in one post I get lost and confused.
Good to have a place and to know what you are doing. Now just to go through the hassles involved in moving. Hope you really enjoy the new place.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe for next year's kap. --- sam



pacer said:


> ???? We are greying right along with you. Some choose to add colors like purple, red, etc though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is great news.


ditto


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if it is the picture i am thinking of - yes it is. --- sam



budasha said:


> Was that your family in the second picture?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is tesco? --- sam


A major supermarket chain in the UK- who have expanded into all sorts of things like irons (or GPS systems- I bought one there last time I was in the UK).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the two big dogs were relagated to the basement while everyone was there. --- sam



budasha said:


> What great pictures. You all look like you are having such a good time. Food looks delicious. The sausage sandwich looks interesting. Would like to know more about it. The fur babies also look like they were enjoying themselves. I'm afraid mine would have been disruptive.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belated Happy Birthday, Marianne, sorry I'm late.

Railyn, it's great you finally are getting to move. It will be so mch better for you to be closer to your family & your medical care.

Bubba Love, great photo of you & your friend. I'm glad you have a special friend to lean on right now.

Well, I've got the bedding all washed & changed for company & except for last minute vacuuming, I think the house will pass inspection. Tomorrow hopefully I will have the ambition to get the yard trimmed up & get some tables set up. I'm not sure if the weather is going to be nice enough for us to be outside on Sat, Only supposed to be 17C/63F so I think it's a good thing I cleaned the basement as it might be a little chilly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so sorry for this bubba love - tons of healing energy zooming your way to wrap you up in healing goodness. we are hear for you night and day so lean on us when you need to. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone it was not good news for me today at the Drs
> I heard the "c" word .
> But I have good health to go through this and a God who will carry me over the troubled waters,and of course a great hubby .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll be right there with you darowil - i think it would be a blast. --- sam



darowil said:


> I know a lot said they wouldn't want to go up in one but I would like to. After all almost 10 years ago I jumped out a plane so whats a ballon after that? (well I was attached to someone who jumpe dout. Not sue I would be game enough to actually jump out myself! But loved it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we would love to have all of you at next year's kap. --- sam



mags7 said:


> I would love to hop over from BC and meet you. Maybe Bonnie in SK could meet up with me and we could come too😊


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Precious Family of My Heart,
I am sorry I have been so absent. Unfortunately, I am having a time with my back and my legs. I have not been able to sit at the computer desk for very long, so I have really relied on your wonderful summaries ladies. Whoever came up with the idea had true insight into how much we all benefit from it when life gets in the way.
I have seen all the wonderful pics of KAP and Jim has seriously been talking of bringing me next year. Of coarse everything depends on health these days, doesnt it?
I have managed to get my house clean by the hardest. A room a day or bits on a room a day. It seems as if the floors tend to suffer as they are the hardest on the lower part of my back which is where the scoliosis and rods are. What I cant do, I dont worry about. Would just love to keep the Health Dept at bay. LOL!
I am still knitting on my socks. I have made several pair. I just seem to be hung up on them. I do want to do some other things to venture out though.
I try to go to Senior Citizens Knitting group every Wed. I enjoy the fellowship and there are two expert knitters there I am gleaning my knowledge from.
I know I have missed a lot of birthdays. I did see where Marianne just had a birthday. I love you, sweet lady.
Caren, My most heartfelt congratulations. I wish for you love, joy, peace, and good health with your sweetie.
Mel, it is so good to see you posting again, honey. You are never far from my thoughts and always in my mind.
Jackie, Welcome to our little family. This prayer warrior is lifting you up in prayer. This is a soft place to fall here and always someone to lean on.
Sonja, I try to keep abreast of anything you might need prayer for. You and yours and all the todays and tomorrows are top of the list with me, sweet lady. I still have your address and have not forgotten my promise to youjust need to get my postage money together.
Will have to close for now. I Love You All To the Moon and Back, Betty
Addendum: Angie has a port now and goes in and out of the hospital for these IVIG infusions. Still pray for healing for her as the side effects of this medication are horrendous


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubba love, beautiful women and a treasured friendship. Glad you can share your news and feelings.
Craft set in so if I'm repeating sorry. Doc put me on steroids which should help colitis and FM.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Shirleyhere: Sorry I haven't been posting since before the KAP started. We went 'up island' for a few days and I also finally finished with all my appointments so I am caught up and am relieved that the skin cancer is still non existant -(not surprised but it is nice to know). It is very hot here on the island and there are lots of forest fires all over Alberta and BC.

It sounds as if your KAP was wonderful. I so wish I could have gone. by the way, Bonnie - how did you like the Sturgis trip, a different place eh???

It sounds as if lots of fun was had by all. * Caren, Congratulations on your marriage plans. I haven't caught up with all the news. Are you being married there or in England? I will read back and not ask a lot of questions. I wish you so much health and happiness. It will be a big move for you*.

It is time for me to turn in. We are keeping busy and like it here. I will be dropping by a lot oftener from now on that we are back for a few weeks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good news for bill - glad it went well. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> DH had his eye surgery today and we were up way too early. Everything went great. He probably won't have to use glaucoma drops in the eye that was done, cataract removed so he will have a brighter world, and lo and behold. Much to our surprise, they were also able to do the sense to improve the eyesight. He didn't think they could do all three. We've both been asleep on the couch after eating. I made him waffles with fresh raspberries and blueberries on top with maple syrup and that put quite a smile on his face. We go for the follow-up tomorrow already and expect nothing but good news. Couldn't have gone smoother. He's still napping.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

phyllis is my ex - thank goodness - has been for almost 40 years. we "get along" most of the time - it's just nice that if she gets gong i can get up and come home. --- sam



budasha said:


> Now I have to go back and find the picture. Phyllis is now "ex"?
> 
> Oh, Sam, is that your ex?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she has been lurking for quite a while - she has posted from time to time. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but who is Sheepy?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good lord - need to read before i hit send - sorry bubba. --- sam



thewren said:


> bubby love - i don't know what you did but i do know it caused no problems - please don't hesitate to post any picture you want - we love pictures. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bring him along next year. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> It's great they can enjoy themselves while the women gab :lol: Now they understand how you can make friends on the Internet. My DH still rolls his eyes at my chatting with all of you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah - now to the packing. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Must comment on how much I am enjoying the tales and pictures of your wonderful week-end. It looked like so much fun and the food looked delicious. It was nice that there was so much good news to share. Caran, best wishes on your upcoming marriage. Matthew, love your drawings. Would like the instructions for the salt globes. Etc. I hate mentioning names because I know I will forget many. Love the blue toenails, purple crown, the hair extentions, and the very serious faces as you tried your new crafts.
> We have a bit of good news. We got a call that we have been approved for the house we wanted to lease. Hopefully we will move in the next two weeks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it makes me sad to know you are in so much pain - you might teach jim how to use the sweeper.

excellent news - i'm looking froward to seeing you and jim at next years kap.

tons of healing energy to you and angie to wrap you up in warm healing goodness. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Family of My Heart,
> I am sorry I have been so absent. Unfortunately, I am having a time with my back and my legs. I have not been able to sit at the computer desk for very long, so I have really relied on your wonderful summaries ladies. Whoever came up with the idea had true insight into how much we all benefit from it when life gets in the way.
> I have seen all the wonderful pics of KAP and Jim has seriously been talking of bringing me next year. Of coarse everything depends on health these days, doesnt it?
> I have managed to get my house clean by the hardest. A room a day or bits on a room a day. It seems as if the floors tend to suffer as they are the hardest on the lower part of my back which is where the scoliosis and rods are. What I cant do, I dont worry about. Would just love to keep the Health Dept at bay. LOL!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

finally - i am caught up. --- sam


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Baby moccasins made for a little one


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I would love to hop over from BC and meet you. Maybe Bonnie in SK could meet up with me and we could come too😊


Mags71 - where on the west cost are you? I am on Vancouver Island (Duncan) moved here from Calgary a year ago. By the way, I am glad to meet you. Shirley


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - do you know where this is? --- sam

Edgars Mission is a not for profit Farm Sanctuary that seeks to create a humane and just world for humans and non-humans. Edgars Mission Farm Sanctuary is set on 153 peaceable acres situated just outside of Lancefield, nestled in the tranquillity of the Macedon Ranges


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are very cute jackie - love the colors. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Baby moccasins made for a little one


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> she has been lurking for quite a while - she has posted from time to time. --- sam


Not very obviously, unless her user name is different, I don't usually forget.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, good to hear from you. Hope you had fun exploring the Island.
We had a great trip to Sturgis, it was definitely an experience. I've never seen so many bikes in my life. 

Jackie, very cute little slippers.

We have had a very wild evening here. Some very scary clouds . I thought maybe a tornado. I took my car & put it in the Quonset In case of hail & was running back to the house when a wild wind came, I could hear trees snapping off & could hardly run up the hill, a little scary.. We had wicked lightening for about 2.5 hrs but didn't get much rain, just wind. I'm glad it's ver.

Good thing DH hadn't swathed the canola yet or the whole field would have been in a pile in the bush with that wind. Canola swaths are quite " fluffy" so wind can really e a problem.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a hat with texture. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Hats/leggo-my-eggo-hat


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is great news.


That is good news Railyn hope the move goes smoothly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you for all your prayers and well wishes ! My brain is a little more settled today  .
> Had sometime after blood work to sit by the bay in Wiarton and knit with my good friend Jackie (lol) we laughed a lot and cried a bit .
> It only took me five times to cast on 45sts 😳


Hello Jackie and Jackie 😄
So glad you are a little more settled and that you have a a good friend to laugh and cry with 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Family of My Heart,
> I am sorry I have been so absent. Unfortunately, I am having a time with my back and my legs. I have not been able to sit at the computer desk for very long, so I have really relied on your wonderful summaries ladies. Whoever came up with the idea had true insight into how much we all benefit from it when life gets in the way.
> I have seen all the wonderful pics of KAP and Jim has seriously been talking of bringing me next year. Of coarse everything depends on health these days, doesnt it?
> I have managed to get my house clean by the hardest. A room a day or bits on a room a day. It seems as if the floors tend to suffer as they are the hardest on the lower part of my back which is where the scoliosis and rods are. What I cant do, I dont worry about. Would just love to keep the Health Dept at bay. LOL!
> ...


I'm so glad to hear from you Betty was wondering how you were 
Sorry to hear that your back and leg are hurting 
Leave the housework it will still be there another day just take care of yourself 
As for your promise Betty please save your money and treat yourself to something lovely I would just rather hear from you now and again and know that you are doing ok 
Best wishes to you and your family 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Baby moccasins made for a little one


They are gorgeous real pretty colours


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Betty I am so happy to hear from you I have been worried. Hope your back and legs see some improvement soon.

Love the little moccassins.

Shirley good to hear from you to and glad to hear no skin cancer :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you very much. I love playing with different colours for fun. I made a purple one for Amy a while ago. I need to make her a couple more she loves it and uses it every day.


They are great!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Railyn said:


> We have a bit of good news. We got a call that we have been approved for the house we wanted to lease. Hopefully we will move in the next two weeks.


That is really good news
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you for all your prayers and well wishes ! My brain is a little more settled today  .
> Had sometime after blood work to sit by the bay in Wiarton and knit with my good friend Jackie (lol) we laughed a lot and cried a bit .
> It only took me five times to cast on 45sts 😳


Beautiful, beautiful photo.
Edit, I have just read your comment about her being your sista. That is what is shining in the photo!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Must comment on how much I am enjoying the tales and pictures of your wonderful week-end. It looked like so much fun and the food looked delicious. It was nice that there was so much good news to share. Caran, best wishes on your upcoming marriage. Matthew, love your drawings. Would like the instructions for the salt globes. Etc. I hate mentioning names because I know I will forget many. Love the blue toenails, purple crown, the hair extentions, and the very serious faces as you tried your new crafts.
> We have a bit of good news. We got a call that we have been approved for the house we wanted to lease. Hopefully we will move in the next two weeks.


Great news!
:thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you for all your prayers and well wishes ! My brain is a little more settled today  .
> Had sometime after blood work to sit by the bay in Wiarton and knit with my good friend Jackie (lol) we laughed a lot and cried a bit .
> It only took me five times to cast on 45sts 😳


Lovely ladies! Great to put a face to a name. Understandable that your mind wasn't on your knitting.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is tesco? --- sam


It's one of the big supermarkets over here Sam.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great to hear from you again *Betty*!......and you too *Shirley*!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to see you josephine - do you know what to do with yourself now that all the grandchildren are gone? --- sam


Hi Sam, glad you all had fun at the KAP. I loved seeing all the photos.

Since I've been back from France I've had sewing group meeting, the UK grandkids to stay, knitting group, singing group, made a small craft bag, crocheted some flowers and trying to have a sort out of a lot of clutter. Apart from that I'm taking it easy :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone it was not good news for me today at the Drs
> I heard the "c" word .
> But I have good health to go through this and a God who will carry me over the troubled waters,and of course a great hubby .


Sorry about your news. Not something anyone wants to hear and a huge shock. Being in good health will help you immensely and don't be afraid to come here to talk about your feelings. We are all here for you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> By chance, but they have given me some money, now for board.


Good, I hope it continues for you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> What an awesome job Matthew did with Sydney's portrait! I am not a bit surprised of course, but I did want Matthew to know I really love it.


I totally agree. :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Must comment on how much I am enjoying the tales and pictures of your wonderful week-end. It looked like so much fun and the food looked delicious. It was nice that there was so much good news to share. Caran, best wishes on your upcoming marriage. Matthew, love your drawings. Would like the instructions for the salt globes. Etc. I hate mentioning names because I know I will forget many. Love the blue toenails, purple crown, the hair extentions, and the very serious faces as you tried your new crafts.
> We have a bit of good news. We got a call that we have been approved for the house we wanted to lease. Hopefully we will move in the next two weeks.


Your house is a lot of good news. So happy for you. Hope the move goes well.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Family of My Heart,
> I am sorry I have been so absent. Unfortunately, I am having a time with my back and my legs. I have not been able to sit at the computer desk for very long, so I have really relied on your wonderful summaries ladies. Whoever came up with the idea had true insight into how much we all benefit from it when life gets in the way.
> I have seen all the wonderful pics of KAP and Jim has seriously been talking of bringing me next year. Of coarse everything depends on health these days, doesnt it?
> I have managed to get my house clean by the hardest. A room a day or bits on a room a day. It seems as if the floors tend to suffer as they are the hardest on the lower part of my back which is where the scoliosis and rods are. What I cant do, I dont worry about. Would just love to keep the Health Dept at bay. LOL!
> ...


Sorry to hear about your back and legs giving you grief. Me thinks you clean your house too much😛 please try to relax a little more.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, glad you all had fun at the KAP. I loved seeing all the photos.
> 
> Since I've been back from France I've had sewing group meeting, the UK grandkids to stay, knitting group, singing group, made a small craft bag, crocheted some flowers and trying to have a sort out of a lot of clutter. Apart from that I'm taking it easy :thumbup:


Hello Josephine nice to hear from you , sounds as if you are really busy I have some clutter too but no where will take him :XD: :XD: 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Mags71 - where on the west cost are you? I am on Vancouver Island (Duncan) moved here from Calgary a year ago. By the way, I am glad to meet you. Shirley


Nice to meet you too Shirley. We are in Powell River, ferry ride from Comox. I went to high school in Duncan, my Mom and I moved there from Alberta when my Dad died. 
Also lived in Victoria, DH was in the Navy. He got out of the Navy and took heavy duty mechanics so we were on the North end of the Island in Holberg and Mahatta River logging camps. Moved to Powell River for schooling for the kids. DH still has a lot of family in the Duncan area.
Marilynn


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is too muggy again today. Yesterday it was so bad even the dogs just laid around and didn't do much of anything. We have been getting eggs regular, still just four a day. With 20 chickens we should be getting more very soon.
> 
> I have heard of wanting to get a head start on the growing season, but this is taking it too far. This morning with my. A on tomato waffle sandwich I had sprouted tomato seeds as well.
> 
> ...


I am in on the Group Hug! I think the UK weather is going to suit you just fine isnt it? I know you prefer the cooler weather.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Here are a few more you might like.... :lol:


Thanks everyone for sharing the photos.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Josephine nice to hear from you , sounds as if you are really busy I have some clutter too but no where will take him :XD: :XD:
> Sonja


Nice to be back home and back to normality. I put my 'clutter' in the garden as much as possible, but he will insist on coming in when it rains. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Marilyn, nice to see you here.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Must comment on how much I am enjoying the tales and pictures of your wonderful week-end. It looked like so much fun and the food looked delicious. It was nice that there was so much good news to share. Caran, best wishes on your upcoming marriage. Matthew, love your drawings. Would like the instructions for the salt globes. Etc. I hate mentioning names because I know I will forget many. Love the blue toenails, purple crown, the hair extentions, and the very serious faces as you tried your new crafts.
> We have a bit of good news. We got a call that we have been approved for the house we wanted to lease. Hopefully we will move in the next two weeks.


Great news for you, and now everything is coming together so fast! Don't wear yourselves out over the next two weeks but it will be good when you are settled in your new home.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you for all your prayers and well wishes ! My brain is a little more settled today  .
> Had sometime after blood work to sit by the bay in Wiarton and knit with my good friend Jackie (lol) we laughed a lot and cried a bit .
> It only took me five times to cast on 45sts 😳


Two lovely ladies. It's good to have a friend to laugh and cry with.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Nice to be back home and back to normality. I put my 'clutter' in the garden as much as possible, but he will insist on coming in when it rains. Xx


Just got a message in my email box about a London yarn crawl and a pop up yarn market place . Have you and your friends ever done it 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> darowil - do you know where this is? --- sam
> 
> Edgars Mission is a not for profit Farm Sanctuary that seeks to create a humane and just world for humans and non-humans. Edgars Mission Farm Sanctuary is set on 153 peaceable acres situated just outside of Lancefield, nestled in the tranquillity of the Macedon Ranges


It is about an hour and a half from me Sam. In Victoria.
Dont ask me anything about it though, never been there. LOL But here is a link.... What made you ask?

http://www.edgarsmission.org.au/


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Jackie and Jackie 😄
> So glad you are a little more settled and that you have a a good friend to laugh and cry with
> Take care
> Sonja


Ditto.....


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Family of My Heart,
> I am sorry I have been so absent. Unfortunately, I am having a time with my back and my legs. I have not been able to sit at the computer desk for very long, so I have really relied on your wonderful summaries ladies. Whoever came up with the idea had true insight into how much we all benefit from it when life gets in the way.
> I have seen all the wonderful pics of KAP and Jim has seriously been talking of bringing me next year. Of coarse everything depends on health these days, doesnt it?
> I have managed to get my house clean by the hardest. A room a day or bits on a room a day. It seems as if the floors tend to suffer as they are the hardest on the lower part of my back which is where the scoliosis and rods are. What I cant do, I dont worry about. Would just love to keep the Health Dept at bay. LOL!
> ...


Good to hear from you again Betty. I'm so sorry you are having such problems with your back. Is there anyone else who could help with floor cleaning? Please don't knock yourself out with housework - it will still be there tomorrow, and we need you for many more tomorrows.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Shirleyhere: Sorry I haven't been posting since before the KAP started. We went 'up island' for a few days and I also finally finished with all my appointments so I am caught up and am relieved that the skin cancer is still non existant -(not surprised but it is nice to know). It is very hot here on the island and there are lots of forest fires all over Alberta and BC.
> 
> It sounds as if your KAP was wonderful. I so wish I could have gone. by the way, Bonnie - how did you like the Sturgis trip, a different place eh???
> 
> ...


Lovely to hear from you Shirley. It sounds like you're having a great time exploring "your island". Good for you, enjoy every minute.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Baby moccasins made for a little one


Those are so cute! I love the colours.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just got a message in my email box about a London yarn crawl and a pop up yarn market place . Have you and your friends ever done it
> Sonja


Any details?? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Any details?? Sounds interesting.


It says 
yarn in the city pop up market place sept 5th 
Chelsea old town hall, central London to coincide with 
Great London yarn crawl

If you type in yarn in the city it gives you lots of details 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And Phyllis of Phyllis & Mike is also known as Sheepy.



pacer said:


> There are two different Phyllis's. If you scroll back through the pictures I posted, there is a Phyllis and Mike that I referenced. That Phyllis and Mike are husband and wife. They are friends of Tami's from her knitting group. It was a pleasure to meet them. There is a picture of Sam and family that I believe shows Phyllis, Sam's ex. This status is not new.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it was....just call me "Grace". No real damage done to chair or my toe.....just an embarrassment at my klutzy-ness.


budasha said:


> Fantastic drawing of Sydney. Matthew, you are a marvel.
> Gwennie - lovely pictures of you. Great pedicure = but who tripped over Carol's walker? Was it Gwen?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are such a lovely looking lady. So glad that you had your friend with you. As always, have you in prayer.


Bubba Love said:


> Thank you for all your prayers and well wishes ! My brain is a little more settled today  .
> Had sometime after blood work to sit by the bay in Wiarton and knit with my good friend Jackie (lol) we laughed a lot and cried a bit .
> It only took me five times to cast on 45sts 😳


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> we'll look for you next year - you and bonnie can come together. --- sam


Bonnie and I are a lonnng way apart. I'm in between Mel and Kiwifrau.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And Phyllis of Phyllis & Mike is also known as Sheepy.


Out of curiosity I looked her up in 'search' (I am not surprised I missed her) one post only, about March 15th, telling Tami she had registered. No topics, no further posts, pretty invisible from my part of the world.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> a
> We have a bit of good news. We got a call that we have been approved for the house we wanted to lease. Hopefully we will move in the next two weeks.


Good news for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you for all your prayers and well wishes ! My brain is a little more settled today  .
> Had sometime after blood work to sit by the bay in Wiarton and knit with my good friend Jackie (lol) we laughed a lot and cried a bit .
> It only took me five times to cast on 45sts 😳


Nice picture of the two of you. Did you get any further than 45 Sts? :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Family of My Heart,
> I am sorry I have been so absent. Unfortunately, I am having a time with my back and my legs. I have not been able to sit at the computer desk for very long, so I have really relied on your wonderful summaries ladies. Whoever came up with the idea had true insight into how much we all benefit from it when life gets in the way.
> I have seen all the wonderful pics of KAP and Jim has seriously been talking of bringing me next year. Of coarse everything depends on health these days, doesnt it?
> I have managed to get my house clean by the hardest. A room a day or bits on a room a day. It seems as if the floors tend to suffer as they are the hardest on the lower part of my back which is where the scoliosis and rods are. What I cant do, I dont worry about. Would just love to keep the Health Dept at bay. LOL!
> ...


Sorry you haven't been up to posting- do hope they can do something to help you be at least more mobile and with less pain than you currently have. Glad you find the summaries so helpful.
I'm sure the port helps Angie when she needs the IV meds.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - do you know where this is? --- sam
> 
> Edgars Mission is a not for profit Farm Sanctuary that seeks to create a humane and just world for humans and non-humans. Edgars Mission Farm Sanctuary is set on 153 peaceable acres situated just outside of Lancefield, nestled in the tranquillity of the Macedon Ranges


No- heard of the Macedon ranges but not even sure which state they are in! Think Victoria.
Yes Victoria, I just looked it up- actually sort of near Cathy.
And I see Cathy didn't know much more than me!

And now of to bed after what ended up being a busy day including an unepected trip to look at prams/strollers with Vicky.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Bonnie and I are a lonnng way apart. I'm in between Mel and Kiwifrau.


Only a 3 day drive😳. I was on a training course for work once in Boston, I met a woman from Atlanta there who said her boyfriend came up to near Montreal to canoe, she wanted to " pop over" for a visit next time he came up. I told her sure, if she had 4 days to drive here.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Congratulations!! That is fantastic news!
> It was so good to meet you at the KAP.
> And the key rings are great, I love mine, thank you.


~~~Aran also spent time teaching me to crochet! He was very patient with meand my awkward fingers. Crochet has always been a mystery to me. I can now do a chain and a single crochet. I have been practicing...and so far, haven't forgotten what to do. A good teacher, Aran! Maybe next year we can move on to a double crochet? :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> phyllis is my ex - thank goodness - has been for almost 40 years. we "get along" most of the time - it's just nice that if she gets gong i can get up and come home. --- sam


 It's great that you can "get along". Not too often that happens.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, I hope the doctor can soon find smetana to relieve some of your pain. Maybe your DH or some of your family could look after cleaning the floors, makes no sense to hurt yourself dong it. I'm sure the world won't cave in if your house isn't as perfect as usual until your back improves. Take it easy & knit instead&#128522;
Mags, sounds like you have lived in some interesting places, we have never been to the north end of the Island, only to Campbell River & we travelled the Sunshine Coast a couple of summers ago on the Harley, very pretty place. We stayed in Powell River in that old courthouse that's turned into a hotel. 
Sonja, how far would it be for you to go to the yarn show? Maybe a meet up with Angela & Josephine is in your future
Josephine, with all your activities it's I'm surprised you don't meet yourself coming or going&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Baby moccasins made for a little one


Those are really cute. Great job.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, nice to see your post. Glad skin cancer hasn't returned.
Darlene, good news about DH's eye surgery.
Maya and I walked 45 minutes this morning. Couldn't even see the Sierras with all the smoke from fires.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a great trip to Sturgis, it was definitely an experience. I've never seen so many bikes in my life.
> l/quote]
> 
> My DH and I were in Sturgis many years ago. Isn't there an unusual bridge there? I seem to recall that.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH had his eye surgery today and we were up way too early. Everything went great. He probably won't have to use glaucoma drops in the eye that was done, cataract removed so he will have a brighter world, and lo and behold. Much to our surprise, they were also able to do the sense to improve the eyesight. He didn't think they could do all three. We've both been asleep on the couch after eating. I made him waffles with fresh raspberries and blueberries on top with maple syrup and that put quite a smile on his face. We go for the follow-up tomorrow already and expect nothing but good news. Couldn't have gone smoother. He's still napping.


~~~Great news about DH's surgery! :thumbup: I'm sure waffles with berries & syrup will go a long way to speeding recovery. :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Only a 3 day drive😳. I was on a training course for work once in Boston, I met a woman from Atlanta there who said her boyfriend came up to near Montreal to canoe, she wanted to " pop over" for a visit next time he came up. I told her sure, if she had 4 days to drive here.


Lots of folks don't realize the distances between our provinces.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Aran said:


> I forgot to say that one of the highlights of KAP for me was teaching CMazila how to crochet. She caught onto it fairly quickly and was making decent single crochets by the time we were done.
> 
> Thanks for the congratulations on dating Chrissy. We're going slowly (since we're both kind of socially awkward people especially when it comes to dating), but it feels right. We're such good friends, that I think that I could probably tell her just about anything.


~~~I had a great teacher, for sure! 
Enjoy your times with Chrissy. It's is so comforting to have a friend that you feel that comfortable with....best wishes to you! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Any details?? Sounds interesting.


I think it starts somewhere in Kensington, in September xx


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> Now I have to go back and find the picture. Phyllis is now "ex"?
> 
> Oh, Sam, is that your ex?


~~~There are 2 Phylisses (sp?).....Sam's ex, and Tami's friend who will her her with the next KAP.

~~~Oh....I see someone has already explained....that's what happens to me when I am so far behind in reading. :roll: :|


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope the doctor can soon find smetana to relieve some of your pain. Maybe your DH or some of your family could look after cleaning the floors, makes no sense to hurt yourself dong it. I'm sure the world won't cave in if your house isn't as perfect as usual until your back improves. Take it easy & knit instead😊
> Mags, sounds like you have lived in some interesting places, we have never been to the north end of the Island, only to Campbell River & we travelled the Sunshine Coast a couple of summers ago on the Harley, very pretty place. We stayed in Powell River in that old courthouse that's turned into a hotel.
> Sonja, how far would it be for you to go to the yarn show? Maybe a meet up with Angela & Josephine is in your future
> Josephine, with all your activities it's I'm surprised you don't meet yourself coming or going☺


Sonja is about 250ish miles north of London. I will have to look up the yarn crawl details xxxx


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am in on the Group Hug! I think the UK weather is going to suit you just fine isnt it? I know you prefer the cooler weather.


Me, too--with all in need of healing or good news right in the middle so they are surrounded with good vibes!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> Fantastic drawing of Sydney. Matthew, you are a marvel.
> Gwennie - lovely pictures of you. Great pedicure = but who tripped over Carol's walker? Was it Gwen?


~~~In this instance it was Gwen who tripped.....BUT, unfortunately, I managed to trip quite a few folks....I just stuck out too far! Not the way to get attention!   Sorry to all for stubbed toes!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

http://www.greatlondonyarncrawl.com/

this is the link Angela, it's on the 5 September. X


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Railyn said:


> For Matthew: Love the picture you drew of Sydney. You make magic happen with a pencil! Keep up the good work.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: Nicely put!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Those are so cute! I love the colours.


Ditto! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Railyn
We have a bit of good news. We got a call that we have been approved for the house we wanted to lease. Hopefully we will move in the next two weeks.[/quote said:


> ~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you for all your prayers and well wishes ! My brain is a little more settled today  .
> Had sometime after blood work to sit by the bay in Wiarton and knit with my good friend Jackie (lol) we laughed a lot and cried a bit .
> It only took me five times to cast on 45sts 😳


~~~Lovely picture!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm a day late (and probably a dollar short) but hope your birthday day was great - did you blow out all your candles? so good seeing you at the kap. --- sam


~~~We did have 3 giant chocolate chip cookies (cookie pies) for Marianne's birthday. We sang...mostly on key :lol: I know someone took a picture of them....I didn't. I did get a picture of Gwen taking a bite of her piece....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Family of My Heart,
> 
> I have seen all the wonderful pics of KAP and Jim has seriously been talking of bringing me next year. Of coarse everything depends on health these days, doesnt it?
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope the doctor can soon find smetana to relieve some of your pain. Maybe your DH or some of your family could look after cleaning the floors, makes no sense to hurt yourself dong it. I'm sure the world won't cave in if your house isn't as perfect as usual until your back improves. Take it easy & knit instead😊
> Mags, sounds like you have lived in some interesting places, we have never been to the north end of the Island, only to Campbell River & we travelled the Sunshine Coast a couple of summers ago on the Harley, very pretty place. We stayed in Powell River in that old courthouse that's turned into a hotel.
> Sonja, how far would it be for you to go to the yarn show? Maybe a meet up with Angela & Josephine is in your future
> Josephine, with all your activities it's I'm surprised you don't meet yourself coming or going☺


It sounds very interesting but not for me sadly . Just not traveling anywhere any time soon . Apart from health issues , like others money is becoming an issue too . It has an habit of disappearing to quickly 😄
Sonja


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Sorry to hear about your back and legs giving you grief. Me thinks you clean your house too much😛 please try to relax a little more.


~~~Do you know this song? "The Housewife's Lament"?

There's nothing that lasts us
But trouble and dirt.

3. "In March it is mud,
It's slush in December,
The midsummer breezes
Are loaded with dust.
In fall the leaves litter,
In muddy September
The wallpaper rots
And the candlesticks rust.

Betty...Don't worry too much about the dust in the house...it will always be there....and I am sure your house is cleaner than most! Take time for yourself to heal. That is a priority! We want you at the next KAP!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am in on the Group Hug!
> 
> ~~~{{{{{{{{{{Me Too! }}}}}}}}}}


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Betty one thing I have learned in the last few months is that you can't do it all. I have to take the time to get better. So do you. Pushing yourself can lead to other health issues. Please don't push yourself. We love you and want you to feel better soon.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing the photos.....


~~~Here are a few more I have been able to download.....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, nice to see your post. Glad skin cancer hasn't returned.
> Darlene, good news about DH's eye surgery.
> Maya and I walked 45 minutes this morning. Couldn't even see the Sierras with all the smoke from fires.


Glad you were able to get out for a walk with maya 
Worrying times with all the fires 
Wonder if they are still burning up near Bonnie . I know they are really bad in other parts of Canada 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We did have 3 giant chocolate chip cookies (cookie pies) for Marianne's birthday. We sang...mostly on key :lol: I know someone took a picture of them....I didn't. I did get a picture of Gwen taking a bite of her piece....


That is such a fun picture 😄
Sonja
Great pictures really like Arans key ring lovely colours


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Trying to slip in unobtrusively. Missed the last 2 KAPs, but really hope to make the next one! Alot of faces and names that I'm not familiar with, but hope to become so.
I haven't posted for about a year. Still love you all.
CONGRATULATIONS, CAREN!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I'm not sure about Canadian fires. I live on the Mojave desert in Southern California, about 3 hrs. Not ports east of Los Angeles on the east side of Sierra Nevada mountains.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Trying to slip in unobtrusively. Missed the last 2 KAPs, but really hope to make the next one! Alot of faces and names that I'm not familiar with, but hope to become so.
> I haven't posted for about a year. Still love you all.
> CONGRATULATIONS, CAREN!!!!


No way you get to slip in unobtrusively.....CEILI'S BACK, YAAAY! :lol: :lol: Lovely to have you back with us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It is bad when I mix my children's names up with my siblings names. :XD:


I do that too. Always call Katiclaire, Tari-anne. One time I called DS Benji, our dog's name. So, I've lost all my marbles too. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

You are too kind, Kate!


KateB said:


> No way you get to slip in unobtrusively.....CEILI'S BACK, YAAAY! :lol: :lol: Lovely to have you back with us.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, I'm not sure about Canadian fires. I live on the Mojave desert in Southern California, about 3 hrs. Not ports east of Los Angeles on the east side of Sierra Nevada mountains.


Yes i know . It was when you mentioned the smoke of the fires there that it made me think of the fires in Canada too 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > We had a great trip to Sturgis, it was definitely an experience. I've never seen so many bikes in my life.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We did have 3 giant chocolate chip cookies (cookie pies) for Marianne's birthday. We sang...mostly on key :lol: I know someone took a picture of them....I didn't. I did get a picture of Gwen taking a bite of her piece....


OMG😂😂


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It sounds very interesting but not for me sadly . Just not traveling anywhere any time soon . Apart from health issues , like others money is becoming an issue too . It has an habit of disappearing to quickly 😄
> Sonja


Isn't that always the way, life has a way of getting in the way of all the fun that could be had.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Betty one thing I have learned in the last few months is that you can't do it all. I have to take the time to get better. So do you. Pushing yourself can lead to other health issues. Please don't push yourself. We love you and want you to feel better soon.


Well said, Melody. Hope you are following your wn advise & make a complete recovery soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you were able to get out for a walk with maya
> Worrying times with all the fires
> Wonder if they are still burning up near Bonnie . I know they are really bad in other parts of Canada
> Sonja


I think they have the fires controlled or out, there are still 2 large fires but they aren't a threat to any communities


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I spent most of the morning outside, I should have taken photos of my beautiful sunflowers before last nights storm. I filled the back of the truck with broken ones & hauled them away. I also pulled all the dill that was growing wild, my DIL said she was going to pick & dry it but didn't come so now it's gone before it all goes to seed. 
I still have things to pick but another shower drove me into the house.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> No way you get to slip in unobtrusively.....CEILI'S BACK, YAAAY! :lol: :lol: Lovely to have you back with us.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Trying to slip in unobtrusively. Missed the last 2 KAPs, but really hope to make the next one! Alot of faces and names that I'm not familiar with, but hope to become so.
> I haven't posted for about a year. Still love you all.
> CONGRATULATIONS, CAREN!!!!


~~~Wondered where you've been. Hope just busy,busy,busy! Glad to see you back!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~some more pictures. I have finally downloaded all I took....but it's not on my computer. It's on DH's...his is the only one that is working right now. pfui. I love 'em when they work and love 'em NOT when they don't!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Always nice to spend time during the week especially when David will have to leave again on Saturday. Sounds like a wonderful evening. I am working on more cloths to go to Amy and Alison I found a lovely verigated brown, grey and beige crochet cotton that I am mixing with some patrons Grace. Two different shades of greens.


Those are very pretty, I love the way the yarn is showing up. 
He finally made it home around 1am, so I slept in this morning, then went and helped my aunt, by the time Marla dropped me off back at home, he was just getting up. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Trying to slip in unobtrusively. Missed the last 2 KAPs, but really hope to make the next one! Alot of faces and names that I'm not familiar with, but hope to become so.
> I haven't posted for about a year. Still love you all.
> CONGRATULATIONS, CAREN!!!![/quote
> 
> Miss you too and hope you're able to be at the next KAP. What's going on in your world?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is bad when I mix my children's names up with my siblings names. :XD:


LOL, but oh so easy to do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you very much. I love playing with different colours for fun. I made a purple one for Amy a while ago. I need to make her a couple more she loves it and uses it every day.


Ooh, that is really pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It took a lot of practice for me to get good at it. I make the one box well only because I have made 100's of them. My first boxes looked just like everyone else. There really is hope for everyone if they keep trying. I would love to watch that video just so I can see the fun you ladies are having. I so enjoyed our time together.


 If I could just figure out what fits into what/where, I would be okay, but even after watching you do it several times, I just couldn't get that part figured out. lol The folding part was easier though, I can fold and someone else can put them together?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Start saving Gwen. We would love having you and Marianne join in the fun next year. I believe Marianne told me that Matthew approached her and thanked her for coming this year. I am amazed at how many people Matthew approached and talked to without my help!!! As you can tell, I don't hover over my son all the time. It is good for him to talk to others and to be encouraged as well. Once I told him that he could experiment with any of the yarn at the Swap table, he just kept going back to it to try different yarn combinations. He even brought a few skeins home with him.


Marla said she'd have never known that he had any issues in a crowd of people because he was so relaxed, and he talked to her a lot with no hesitation.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sheepy is new. She is a friend of Tami's from her knitting group. It you scoll through my pictures, I have a picture of them sitting next to each other.


And she's as sweet as Tami is too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Here are a few more I have been able to download.....


Thank you for these!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Trying to slip in unobtrusively. Missed the last 2 KAPs, but really hope to make the next one! Alot of faces and names that I'm not familiar with, but hope to become so.
> I haven't posted for about a year. Still love you all.
> CONGRATULATIONS, CAREN!!!!


Welcome back!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~some more pictures. I have finally downloaded all I took....but it's not on my computer. It's on DH's...his is the only one that is working right now. pfui. I love 'em when they work and love 'em NOT when they don't!


Thank you, again, Carol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Must comment on how much I am enjoying the tales and pictures of your wonderful week-end. It looked like so much fun and the food looked delicious. It was nice that there was so much good news to share. Caran, best wishes on your upcoming marriage. Matthew, love your drawings. Would like the instructions for the salt globes. Etc. I hate mentioning names because I know I will forget many. Love the blue toenails, purple crown, the hair extentions, and the very serious faces as you tried your new crafts.
> We have a bit of good news. We got a call that we have been approved for the house we wanted to lease. Hopefully we will move in the next two weeks.


Congratulations!!!! Hopefully it will be an easy move, will you be more in the area you want to be in?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you for all your prayers and well wishes ! My brain is a little more settled today  .
> Had sometime after blood work to sit by the bay in Wiarton and knit with my good friend Jackie (lol) we laughed a lot and cried a bit .
> It only took me five times to cast on 45sts 😳


Lovely ladies! I'm not surprised, it kinda takes the wind out of you to get that news.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Ceili so glad to see your post today


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually i think the boys had them tucked away by the time everyone left. lol --- sam


Marla and I were laughing on the way back to the hotel about one of the boys running through the house with the frozen pizza looking for mom, then right before we left, he had it cooked on a plate. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dear Betty, I do hope that whe you get into the doc next month, they will be able to get you some serious relief from the pain, I wonder if part of the leg pain, is transferred pain from your back, Marla had that, after her back surgery, the leg pain stopped. 
Praying that Angie starts to have some serious relief, she's been dealing with all this for far too long.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have to rest just reading all that you are doing or have done. hope to see you and london gal at next year's kap. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, glad you all had fun at the KAP. I loved seeing all the photos.
> 
> Since I've been back from France I've had sewing group meeting, the UK grandkids to stay, knitting group, singing group, made a small craft bag, crocheted some flowers and trying to have a sort out of a lot of clutter. Apart from that I'm taking it easy :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We did have 3 giant chocolate chip cookies (cookie pies) for Marianne's birthday. We sang...mostly on key :lol: I know someone took a picture of them....I didn't. I did get a picture of Gwen taking a bite of her piece....


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, again, Carol!


Thank you from me too Carol and everyone else I have loved seeing all the pictures 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> http://www.greatlondonyarncrawl.com/
> 
> this is the link Angela, it's on the 5 September. X


Thanks for that........what are you doing that day?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So I found different yarn ro make this slipper with and there is enough to make the mate and a 2nd pair. My cousin and her husband are die hard fans of the Montreal Canadiens. Their colors are red, white and dark blue. Think I got it covered. &#128077;

So Greg and I watched a movie while I knit last night as Gage has a sleepover at a friends. I look over one time and see this


And next time I see this. Oh my Deucey. What a silly dog


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So I found different yarn ro make this slipper with and there is enough to make the mate and a 2nd pair. My cousin and her husband are die hard fans of the Montreal Canadiens. Their colors are red, white and dark blue. Think I got it covered. 👍
> 
> So Greg and I watched a movie while I knit last night as Gage has a sleepover at a friends. I look over one time and see this
> 
> And next time I see this. Oh my Deucey. What a silly dog


Nice to see him without his 'collar'!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

We have been taking it off for longer periods of time and it has been almost two weeks now. Hoping he won't need it ever again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have stocking caps on your christmas list to knit. check these out. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Hats/Everyday-Knit-Hat-Pattern-From-Willow-Yarns


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> We have been taking it off for longer periods of time and it has been almost two weeks now. Hoping he won't need it ever again.


 :thumbup: Hope so too, the one time Ringo had one he backed into the furniture so fast, it lasted barely a minute! Fortunately I got a refund!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and now to get the other eye done. That will be his bad eye, so not sure if they can do the same, but it will be better, nonetheless.


Fingers crossed that they can do the same for the other eye. Yes I agree better is good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all made with tree trunks as i remember. --- sam



budasha said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > We had a great trip to Sturgis, it was definitely an experience. I've never seen so many bikes in my life.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have stocking caps on your christmas list to knit. check these out. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Hats/Everyday-Knit-Hat-Pattern-From-Willow-Yarns


Those look easy enough knits and love the colours they have made them in.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Just checking in today have been super busy with sorting and donating. Tomorrow DD#2 is coming over to help sort some more and move things around for me. 

I would like to thank Cathy for the Gluten free snicker doodles. Rheytaste so real and make wonderful cashew ice cream sandwiches. Amy says thank you as well. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wanna go too. humfp now where am i going to get a ticket. it sounds like it will be a blast. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> http://www.greatlondonyarncrawl.com/
> 
> this is the link Angela, it's on the 5 September. X


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah ceili - good to have you back - even better if you come next year. --- sam



Ceili said:


> Trying to slip in unobtrusively. Missed the last 2 KAPs, but really hope to make the next one! Alot of faces and names that I'm not familiar with, but hope to become so.
> I haven't posted for about a year. Still love you all.
> CONGRATULATIONS, CAREN!!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> phyllis is my ex - thank goodness - has been for almost 40 years. we "get along" most of the time - it's just nice that if she gets gong i can get up and come home. --- sam


Just to keep people from being confused, Sheepy is nox Sam's ex even though she is also Phyllis.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like greg shaved most of his beard off. aren't dogs wonderful. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> So I found different yarn ro make this slipper with and there is enough to make the mate and a 2nd pair. My cousin and her husband are die hard fans of the Montreal Canadiens. Their colors are red, white and dark blue. Think I got it covered. 👍
> 
> So Greg and I watched a movie while I knit last night as Gage has a sleepover at a friends. I look over one time and see this
> 
> And next time I see this. Oh my Deucey. What a silly dog


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Congratulations!!!! Hopefully it will be an easy move, will you be more in the area you want to be in?


Yes, we are moving closer to where we do business, medical, church,, etc and closer to our children. We are pleased.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks like greg shaved most of his beard off. aren't dogs wonderful. --- sam


When the weather started to get hot he shaved. In the fall he lets it grow longer and keeps it that way til spring early summer.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks like greg shaved most of his beard off. aren't dogs wonderful. --- sam


When the weather started to get hot he shaved. In the fall he lets it grow longer and keeps it that way til spring early summer.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We did have 3 giant chocolate chip cookies (cookie pies) for Marianne's birthday. We sang...mostly on key :lol: I know someone took a picture of them....I didn't. I did get a picture of Gwen taking a bite of her piece....


This picture is awesome. I do believe we get an amusing picture each KAP of Gwen and her dessert.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Ceili said:


> Trying to slip in unobtrusively. Missed the last 2 KAPs, but really hope to make the next one! Alot of faces and names that I'm not familiar with, but hope to become so.
> I haven't posted for about a year. Still love you all.
> CONGRATULATIONS, CAREN!!!!


I have thought of you often. I hope you are well and enjoying life. We would love having you at KAP 2016!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Trying to slip in unobtrusively. Missed the last 2 KAPs, but really hope to make the next one! Alot of faces and names that I'm not familiar with, but hope to become so.
> I haven't posted for about a year. Still love you all.
> CONGRATULATIONS, CAREN!!!!


WooHoo! Good to see you back!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I do that too. Always call Katiclaire, Tari-anne. One time I called DS Benji, our dog's name. So, I've lost all my marbles too. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Somewhere, I suspect, a mountain of marbles has accumulated...I'm sure mine are there, too. I start with the oldest and work my way down to the one I want. Ha ha.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Looking like a good possibility that we might get that thunderstorm tonight.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla said she'd have never known that he had any issues in a crowd of people because he was so relaxed, and he talked to her a lot with no hesitation.


I was so amazed at how well he did. He doesn't even do that well at church and we attend every week. He does well with some people though. I prepared Matthew for months before he attended last year and I explained him to others on the KTP so that everyone was well prepared. It is usually best that I explain things thoroughly to Matthew so that he can be prepared, especially if hugs are involved. He usually stays in his room for most of the day so it was a treat for me to take him on a mini vacation.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

I have the best mommy in the world she took me to the store 20minutes away just so I could buy MY nail color oh ya she did this in a storm


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Looking like a good possibility that we might get that thunderstorm tonight.


Our skies have looked cloudy and grey all day, but no rain. It is quite cool today with it being in the 60's instead of the 80's. The boys and I love this weather though.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> I have the best mommy in the world she took me to the store 20minutes away just so I could buy MY nail color oh ya she did this in a storm


You do have an awesome mommy! We love her too. Enjoy your time with her while she is close by.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wanna go too. humfp now where am i going to get a ticket. it sounds like it will be a blast. --- sam


Yarn crawls are a lot of fun...wish I could be there too. But, I will be continuing with my dental work - I'll have some deep root cleaning (planing) that week and now I've just received jury notice for 9/15 --back to school time is starting out with a blast.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Yes, we are moving closer to where we do business, medical, church,, etc and closer to our children. We are pleased.


That is such great news. I hope the move goes smoothly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Somewhere, I suspect, a mountain of marbles has accumulated...I'm sure mine are there, too. I start with the oldest and work my way down to the one I want. Ha ha.


I know I must have several marbles there if not all of them. I somehow misplaced my KAP bag of goodies. I thought I had put it in the box with the ceramic jewelry tiles, but it's not there. I probably left it in the meeting room somewhere. With very little sleep for 4 days, the dreading of the drive home while tired, and the emotions of saying goodbye to good friends, just left me scrambled and I forgot to take one last look around that room. If anyone happened to pick it up - it does have my name on it and I'll reimburse for the postage. Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Looking like a good possibility that we might get that thunderstorm tonight.


I hope it's not too bad. We've had storms for three days now and today was very cool - high was 70 which is pretty cool for us. Time to open up the house for some fresh air.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> I have the best mommy in the world she took me to the store 20minutes away just so I could buy MY nail color oh ya she did this in a storm


Very pretty color.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, hope your bag turns up. I'm noted for leaving something behind because I don't take that one last look.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Our skies have looked cloudy and grey all day, but no rain. It is quite cool today with it being in the 60's instead of the 80's. The boys and I love this weather though.


We were in the 80's today the it started to cool slightly. Now it is in the low 70's. It rained hard enough that we didn't go over 45 mph in a 55. The wipers were working full pretty much the entire time. Of course when we started out it was not raining, about half way to the store it started. 😱😱😳☔☔☔🌀🌀


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, hope your bag turns up. I'm noted for leaving something behind because I don't take that one last look.


It has!!! JOY JOY JOY!!! It will be in the mail to me. We all have guardian angels!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> It has!!! JOY JOY JOY!!! It will be in the mail to me. We all have guardian angels!


We certainly do. So glad that someone found it and is sending it to you! It is a tiring weekend, but so much fun.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> We were in the 80's today the it started to cool slightly. Now it is in the low 70's. It rained hard enough that we didn't go over 45 mph in a 55. The wipers were working full pretty much the entire time. Of course when we started out it was not raining, about half way to the store it started. 😱😱😳☔☔☔🌀🌀


You might be getting this cooler air soon. Great knitting weather.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Railyn...So happy for you to get a house to lease close to where you want to be. Happy Dance.

Betty...So good to hear from you. We would love to have you and Jim join us next year for KAP. I am thinking that you might need to find someone to help with the cleaning of the house. The pain you are enduring is not good.

Time to get some sleep. I will be up at 2:30 AM to get ready for work. I will work Saturday morning as well. I can use the extra money as we are spending so much to fix up the house. The house is coming along quite well so hopefully it will sell quicker.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Thanks, everybody, for the welcome backs. I moved in December, and have been getting acclimatized to the new (much smaller) place. I've been in a bit of a depression, but with a medication change, will be coming out of it soon. Don't like to bother people with it. 

The kids are great. DD#1, you may remember, broke her kneecap into three pieces a couple years ago. Fixed surgically, it never stopped healing, so it never sat right. I think she had 3 more procedures to shave it down and get it properly seated, but that never worked for longer than a month or two. Finally, last month, she had a knee replacement. Replacement on Friday, home on Sunday, walking without assistance, bending knee to 90 degree angle, and able to get up and down off the floor unassisted by Monday. By Friday, she was able to do squats (although why she would want to, I don't know). DD#2 still working for the hotel as Regional Operations Manager; she opens each new hotel for the company, and oversees them until they're sold. She's on the road most of the time, very happy, but needs a boyfriend. GS#1 just got his driver's license today. GS#2 and GD continue to be best friends. They're 8 and 10 respectively, and call each other "Sally" - I don't know why, but it cracks me up.

I was knitting some socks for GS#1's girlfriend, but they broke up, so they'll be a bit smaller and go to GD. Started the Ashton, but put it away when I moved and then I started the socks. When socks are done, I'll get back to it. Jeanette gave me the beautiful dark green alpaca blend, and I have added some bronze beads. It'll be gorgeous - Thank you Rookie! 
Well, all novels must end sometime, and this one ends now!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Trying to slip in unobtrusively. Missed the last 2 KAPs, but really hope to make the next one! Alot of faces and names that I'm not familiar with, but hope to become so.
> I haven't posted for about a year. Still love you all.
> CONGRATULATIONS, CAREN!!!!


Unobstrusively? Welcom back- hope it wan't any thing too bad keeping you away.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you for all your prayers and well wishes ! My brain is a little more settled today  .
> Had sometime after blood work to sit by the bay in Wiarton and knit with my good friend Jackie (lol) we laughed a lot and cried a bit .
> It only took me five times to cast on 45sts 😳


Friends are the best!!! You look so beautiful and happy together. Nothing like tears shared and wonderful laughter together. I love the photo of the two of you. So good to know you had this special time. Thank you for posting that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It has!!! JOY JOY JOY!!! It will be in the mail to me. We all have guardian angels!


How great that it has turned up- it would have been a terrible thing to lose.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> http://www.greatlondonyarncrawl.com/
> 
> this is the link Angela, it's on the 5 September. X


Oh that looks like it would be a lot of fun to do.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> You might be getting this cooler air soon. Great knitting weather.


I am hoping for cooler weather, not getting a lot of knitting done in this heat. I have managed to crochet more washcloths. I have orders for a couple dozen, it will help use up some of my cotton stash.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Celie, Welcome Back. Glad you are getting new medication and hope adjusting to the new place goes well. Have thought of you many times.

Purple, you are truly amazing. I think the things you are doing must really be helping you because you are filling your life up with so many meaningful and wonderful things. Way to live!!

I see there have been several moves and planned moves. Not an easy thing to do but hope it will be very positive in your lives. There certainly is a lot of pain and illness shared, but hope each one finds healing with medication or other means. I have been there and do feel for each of you knowing how pain can take over your life. I send you heartfelt healing wishes for you and your loved ones.

This computer is acting so funny that I may be posting multiple times as I have to hit send so many times to get it to finally send. Hope I don't take up a whole page just with multiples of one post. :shock: :shock:

So nice to see more pics from KAP!!! Really a fun time for sure.

Not sure if the kids are in Yellowstone today or not. They plan to see Mt. Rushmore too. I think they have seen more in this trip than many see in a lifetime. What a wonderful opportunity.

Wanted to just drop by and say goodnight All. Been up way to early since DH had his follow-up appointment. We had quite the torrential rain again today. Hoping for nice weather tomorrow as we want to have a day together just going somewhere in the Fingerlakes. Haven't figured out where yet. Just a fun day exploring.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh dear, as I suspected, I'm doing the Gwennie, but I know why. It's hitting the send button many times trying to get the post to send.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Trying to slip in unobtrusively. Missed the last 2 KAPs, but really hope to make the next one! Alot of faces and names that I'm not familiar with, but hope to become so.
> I haven't posted for about a year. Still love you all.
> CONGRATULATIONS, CAREN!!!!


Welcome back !!!!!!!!! Good to see you, hugs!!!!!!! 
Thank you very much 😊😊


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We did have 3 giant chocolate chip cookies (cookie pies) for Marianne's birthday. We sang...mostly on key :lol: I know someone took a picture of them....I didn't. I did get a picture of Gwen taking a bite of her piece....


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Here are a few more I have been able to download.....


Wonderful gifts and such great pictures.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

WooHoo! So glad the bag of goodies turned up & will be back with you soon!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Thanks, everybody, for the welcome backs. I moved in December, and have been getting acclimatized to the new (much smaller) place. I've been in a bit of a depression, but with a medication change, will be coming out of it soon. Don't like to bother people with it.
> 
> The kids are great. DD#1, you may remember, broke her kneecap into three pieces a couple years ago. Fixed surgically, it never stopped healing, so it never sat right. I think she had 3 more procedures to shave it down and get it properly seated, but that never worked for longer than a month or two. Finally, last month, she had a knee replacement. Replacement on Friday, home on Sunday, walking without assistance, bending knee to 90 degree angle, and able to get up and down off the floor unassisted by Monday. By Friday, she was able to do squats (although why she would want to, I don't know). DD#2 still working for the hotel as Regional Operations Manager; she opens each new hotel for the company, and oversees them until they're sold. She's on the road most of the time, very happy, but needs a boyfriend. GS#1 just got his driver's license today. GS#2 and GD continue to be best friends. They're 8 and 10 respectively, and call each other "Sally" - I don't know why, but it cracks me up.
> 
> ...


You have been busy...glad to have you back. Want to see pictures of the green alpaca all made up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If there is, we missed it😳. We saw Mount Rushmore, Crazy Horse & lots of beautiful scenery. Bear tooth Pass was breathtaking but glad I wasn't driving. DH is giving our friends a bad time about coming through there in the dark. He says he's going in the closet with the camera, close the door & take some photos labelled "What Bonnie & Bernie saw in Beartooth pass"😂


I'm going to see if I can find our pictures from our trip. I remember that I had the hives from eating too many strawberries. We were heading to Drumheller to a gem and mineral show. It was in the arena and it was so hot that some person thought it would be a good idea to turn the cooling system on. The floor was saturated with water and our feet were soaked   It was an experience!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~some more pictures. I have finally downloaded all I took....but it's not on my computer. It's on DH's...his is the only one that is working right now. pfui. I love 'em when they work and love 'em NOT when they don't!


Love em all! Brought a smile to my face to see how much you were enjoying yourselves. :-D


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So I found different yarn ro make this slipper with and there is enough to make the mate and a 2nd pair. My cousin and her husband are die hard fans of the Montreal Canadiens. Their colors are red, white and dark blue. Think I got it covered. 👍
> 
> So Greg and I watched a movie while I knit last night as Gage has a sleepover at a friends. I look over one time and see this
> 
> And next time I see this. Oh my Deucey. What a silly dog


Cute!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It was YUMMY! (funny how the hair looks reddish instead of purple)Had so much fun being silly. 


cmaliza said:


> ~~~We did have 3 giant chocolate chip cookies (cookie pies) for Marianne's birthday. We sang...mostly on key :lol: I know someone took a picture of them....I didn't. I did get a picture of Gwen taking a bite of her piece....


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have stocking caps on your christmas list to knit. check these out. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Hats/Everyday-Knit-Hat-Pattern-From-Willow-Yarns


Nice hats and easy to do. Thanks, Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> all made with tree trunks as i remember. --- sam


Were you there? I don't know if I have a photo but I'm going to check my album. I've been going through my mom's photo albums today. She has so many photos of so many people I don't know. Unfortunately, she didn't write names on the back so I have no idea who they are. Relatives for sure. If only I had their names, I could check the family tree.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Looking like a good possibility that we might get that thunderstorm tonight.


Wow, that looks fierce. We got a real downpour this morning and then again this afternoon but no sky like that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> I have the best mommy in the world she took me to the store 20minutes away just so I could buy MY nail color oh ya she did this in a storm


She loves you a lot :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yarn crawls are a lot of fun...wish I could be there too. But, I will be continuing with my dental work - I'll have some deep root cleaning (planing) that week and now I've just received jury notice for 9/15 --back to school time is starting out with a blast.


Ouch, hope they don't hurt you. Can you take your knitting to jury duty?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> WooHoo! Good to see you back!


From me too, Ceili.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

pacer said:


> This picture is awesome. I do believe we get an amusing picture each KAP of Gwen and her dessert.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Proud of my accomplishment today.....gave myself my first weekly shot of Orencia (for RA). Was a bit apprehiensive but it really didn't hurt at all. Now to say a few prayers that this medicine will work and NOT make me sick like the pills did. 

Went out to Michaels today and picked up some rattail satin cording to do some more kumihumo that we learned at the KAP. Just what I needed...another craft hobby! Having fun though. 


Kind of tired today so heaed to bed early. Peace, love, and hugs to all along with positive prayers.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So the mate is finished. 

I am going to make a baby boy football hat next as one of my friends, her friend had a baby boy Monday morning. I have a few items pulled our of my craft sale boxes for her to choose something to give. But she specifically asked me for a football hat.&#128521;

So I cast on for that earlier and will take a break from slippers for a bit.

And the storm never happened. It rained for a few minutes and gone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> n
> 
> Wanted to just drop by and say goodnight All. Been up way to early since DH had his follow-up appointment. We had quite the torrential rain again today. Hoping for nice weather tomorrow as we want to have a day together just going somewhere in the Fingerlakes. Haven't figured out where yet. Just a fun day exploring.


Hope you and your DH are both doing well. I envy you your trip to the Fingerlakes. Have a great day. I have fond memories of my trips there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It was YUMMY! (funny how the hair looks reddish instead of purple)Had so much fun being silly.


I wondered if you had changed the colour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Proud of my accomplishment today.....gave myself my first weekly shot of Orencia (for RA). Was a bit apprehiensive but it really didn't hurt at all. Now to say a few prayers that this medicine will work and NOT make me sick like the pills did.
> 
> Went out to Michaels today and picked up some rattail satin cording to do some more kumihumo that we learned at the KAP. Just what I needed...another craft hobby! Having fun though.
> 
> Kind of tired today so heaed to bed early. Peace, love, and hugs to all along with positive prayers.


Glad that your first shot was okay. I have a thing about needles but have to get used to the fact that I have to give kitty one twice a day. Hope it works for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Proud of my accomplishment today.....gave myself my first weekly shot of Orencia (for RA). Was a bit apprehiensive but it really didn't hurt at all. Now to say a few prayers that this medicine will work and NOT make me sick like the pills did.
> 
> Went out to Michaels today and picked up some rattail satin cording to do some more kumihumo that we learned at the KAP. Just what I needed...another craft hobby! Having fun though.
> 
> Kind of tired today so heaed to bed early. Peace, love, and hugs to all along with positive prayers.


Is this one of the 'affordable' ones? Do hope it works. Surely this one will work as you have tried two or three already haven't you? Not easy injection yourslef to start with- but it will become second nature (assuming you keep on with it).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is this funny or true? --- sam

While walking down the street one day, a high ranking politician is tragically hit by a truck and dies. His soul arrives in heaven and is met by St. Peter at the entrance.

"Welcome to Heaven," says St. Peter. "Before you settle in, it seems there is a problem. We seldom see a high official around these parts, you see, so we're not sure what to do with you."

"No problem, just let me in." says the politician .

"Well, I'd like to but I have orders from higher up. What we'll do is have you spend one day in Hell and one in Heaven. Then you can choose where to spend eternity."




"Really, I've made up my mind. I want to be in Heaven," says the politician.

"I'm sorry but we have our rules." And with that, St. Peter escorts the politician to the elevator and he goes down, down, down to Hell. The doors open and he finds himself in the middle of a green golf course. In the distance is a club and standing in front of it are all his friends and other politicians who had worked with him, everyone is very happy and in evening dress.




They run to greet him, hug him, and reminisce about the good times they had while getting rich at expense of the people. They play a friendly game of golf and then dine on lobster and caviar. Also present is the Devil, who really is a very friendly guy who has a good time dancing and telling jokes.

They are having such a good time that, before he realizes it, it is time to go. Everyone gives him a big hug and waves while the elevator rises. The elevator goes up, up, up and the door reopens on Heaven where St. Peter is waiting for him.

"Now it's time to visit Heaven." So 24 hours pass with the politician head of state joining a group of contented souls moving from cloud to cloud, playing the harp and singing. They have a good time and, before he realizes it, the 24 hours have gone by and St. Peter returns.

"Well then, you've spent a day in Hell and another in Heaven. Now choose your eternity."

He reflects for a minute, then the head of state answers: "Well, I would never have thought it, I mean Heaven has been delightful, but I think I would be better off in Hell."

So Saint Peter escorts him to the elevator and he goes down, down, down to Hell. Now the doors of the elevator open and he is in the middle of a barren land covered with waste and garbage. He sees all his friends, dressed in rags, picking up the trash and putting it in black bags. The Devil comes over to the politician and lays an arm on his neck.


"I don't understand," stammers the politician. "Yesterday I was here and there was a golf course and club and we ate lobster and caviar and danced and had a great time. Now all there is a wasteland full of garbage and my friends look miserable."

The Devil looks at him, smiles and says, "Of course!!

Yesterday we were campaigning. Today you voted for us!"


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way way too cold. --- sam



pacer said:


> You might be getting this cooler air soon. Great knitting weather.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is amazing how quickly dd1 was up and around - i agree with you on the squats - i would need someone around to help me up.

we like to be bothered ceili - never hesitate to come to us for hugs - support or anything else - we are here for you and always have your back. yeah for the antidepressants. i'm still waiting for the doctor to find a good one - not helping my mental state any. lol

so good having you back. do you like your new place? --- sam



Ceili said:


> Thanks, everybody, for the welcome backs. I moved in December, and have been getting acclimatized to the new (much smaller) place. I've been in a bit of a depression, but with a medication change, will be coming out of it soon. Don't like to bother people with it.
> 
> The kids are great. DD#1, you may remember, broke her kneecap into three pieces a couple years ago. Fixed surgically, it never stopped healing, so it never sat right. I think she had 3 more procedures to shave it down and get it properly seated, but that never worked for longer than a month or two. Finally, last month, she had a knee replacement. Replacement on Friday, home on Sunday, walking without assistance, bending knee to 90 degree angle, and able to get up and down off the floor unassisted by Monday. By Friday, she was able to do squats (although why she would want to, I don't know). DD#2 still working for the hotel as Regional Operations Manager; she opens each new hotel for the company, and oversees them until they're sold. She's on the road most of the time, very happy, but needs a boyfriend. GS#1 just got his driver's license today. GS#2 and GD continue to be best friends. They're 8 and 10 respectively, and call each other "Sally" - I don't know why, but it cracks me up.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cudos to you gwen - i'm not sure i could give myself a shot. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Proud of my accomplishment today.....gave myself my first weekly shot of Orencia (for RA). Was a bit apprehiensive but it really didn't hurt at all. Now to say a few prayers that this medicine will work and NOT make me sick like the pills did.
> 
> Went out to Michaels today and picked up some rattail satin cording to do some more kumihumo that we learned at the KAP. Just what I needed...another craft hobby! Having fun though.
> 
> Kind of tired today so heaed to bed early. Peace, love, and hugs to all along with positive prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It has!!! JOY JOY JOY!!! It will be in the mail to me. We all have guardian angels!


I'm glad you located your stuff. My DH is terrible for leaving charging cords when we travel. I always either charge my stuff on the bathroom sink or set my purse on it. He has a habit of plugging hs phone in on some obscure outlet & then not pulling the charger out of the wall when he disconnects the phone :roll: Drives me crazy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Too true!


thewren said:


> is this funny or true? --- sam
> 
> While walking down the street one day, a high ranking politician is tragically hit by a truck and dies. His soul arrives in heaven and is met by St. Peter at the entrance.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, hope the new drug helps. Is it the expensive one? I'm great on the "giving" end of a needle but not so much on the receiving end, lol

DH got the lawn mowed tonight & I did all the trimming so the yard looks pretty good 
Tomorrow i Just have ot sort out the food for Sat & set up some tables. I think I'm ready for the reunion


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

It is 12:30am and waaaaay past my bedtime. Hi ho Hi ho its off to bed I go. See you all tomorrow


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Ouch, hope they don't hurt you. Can you take your knitting to jury duty?


I couldn't take it the last time I was called (about 5 years ago), but I hope they've changed the rules. Maybe they'll allow a crochet hook rather than knitting needles. The courthouse isn't too far away and near a mall I haven't been to in awhile, so I wouldn't mind going; just hope I'm not selected.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Well, Sam, DD1 is a healthcare provider, so she knows things about recovery, and being my daughter, knows all about knee surgery. Hers was different from all of my surgeries, but she is familiar with the process of recovery.
I know I can tell you guys anything and everything, I just feel more depressed when I pour it all out to people I love. One of my (many) quirks, I guess. Grateful for the hugs, though.

Love my new place. It's smaller, but it works for me. There are two pools one outdoor and one indoor, workout room, internet lounge, discounts at local merchants, all kinds of perks. And, with that, I'm off to bed.


thewren said:


> that is amazing how quickly dd1 was up and around - i agree with you on the squats - i would need someone around to help me up.
> 
> we like to be bothered ceili - never hesitate to come to us for hugs - support or anything else - we are here for you and always have your back. yeah for the antidepressants. i'm still waiting for the doctor to find a good one - not helping my mental state any. lol
> 
> so good having you back. do you like your new place? --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> I have the best mommy in the world she took me to the store 20minutes away just so I could buy MY nail color oh ya she did this in a storm


That is nasty weather , I would agree your mom is the best to go out in that 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yarn crawls are a lot of fun...wish I could be there too. But, I will be continuing with my dental work - I'll have some deep root cleaning (planing) that week and now I've just received jury notice for 9/15 --back to school time is starting out with a blast.


Double whammy Hope both go quick 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know I must have several marbles there if not all of them. I somehow misplaced my KAP bag of goodies. I thought I had put it in the box with the ceramic jewelry tiles, but it's not there. I probably left it in the meeting room somewhere. With very little sleep for 4 days, the dreading of the drive home while tired, and the emotions of saying goodbye to good friends, just left me scrambled and I forgot to take one last look around that room. If anyone happened to pick it up - it does have my name on it and I'll reimburse for the postage. Thanks.


Oh no . I hope someone has picked it up for you , I will cross my fingers you get it back 
Sonja

Edit I read on and saw that you were getting your bag back yippee


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Too true!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


It's exactly the same here . Had an election in May and by the end of June they already had to say they couldnt deliver 4 of what they had promised 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Glad that your first shot was okay. I have a thing about needles but have to get used to the fact that I have to give kitty one twice a day. Hope it works for you.


I too am glad you managed the shot , hope it works 
Oldest son has had to learn to give himself them too 
He doesn't have a problem but youngest would run a mile in the opposite direction if some one told him he had to . He goes white at the thought of a needle has done ever since he was a baby 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> No- heard of the Macedon ranges but not even sure which state they are in! Think Victoria.
> Yes Victoria, I just looked it up- actually sort of near Cathy.
> And I see Cathy didn't know much more than me!
> 
> And now of to bed after what ended up being a busy day including an unepected trip to look at prams/strollers with Vicky.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We did have 3 giant chocolate chip cookies (cookie pies) for Marianne's birthday. We sang...mostly on key :lol: I know someone took a picture of them....I didn't. I did get a picture of Gwen taking a bite of her piece....


LOL I love that photo of you GWEN!!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Have loved all the photos of the KAP. Looks like you all had a marvellous time. Many thanks to all who have posted photos and taken the time to give us the names as well. Helps us not there to feel part of it. Wonderful that Matthew is feeling comfortable amongst the group. Love his cards and love his concentration on tackling a new skill. Is that a type of braiding he is doing?

Caren, wonderful news for you. Congrats to you and James and best wishes for a happy forever after. You look so happy! You are going to be so busy getting ready for your big move, but I hope you will have time to fit in a lunch when I am in your area. Not long now!

Aran, best wishes to you and your new relationship. Hope you are both very happy.

Sonja, congrats to your son on his final results. You must be very proud. It's a big step when the youngest leaves the nest for uni. Hope the rest of the family is doing OK healthwise.

Am feeling very weary. Worked yesterday in my old job. So many people off sick with a flu bug. Was lovely to see everyone again but I'm not sure how I will cope with 3 weeks of full time work in September when one day has knocked me around. Best not think about it! 

To all with health issues, sending healing vibes.

{{{{{Everyone}}}}} and happy knitting. Hope to talk over the weekend on the new TP but DH informs me we have a lot of work to do around the house that needs my help (ie I have to hold things, fetch tools etc) so may have limited computer time . DD arrives home next week for a week's visit and then the week I start work back at school, my brother and his wife arrive for a holiday, so lots of cleaning to be done (not my strong point!) Oh well, better to be busy than bored! Take care everyone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~some more pictures. I have finally downloaded all I took....but it's not on my computer. It's on DH's...his is the only one that is working right now. pfui. I love 'em when they work and love 'em NOT when they don't!


Thanks for sharing all the photos.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Proud of my accomplishment today.....gave myself my first weekly shot of Orencia (for RA). Was a bit apprehiensive but it really didn't hurt at all. Now to say a few prayers that this medicine will work and NOT make me sick like the pills did.
> 
> .


 Good for you and hoping it will do the trick for your RA. It is a powerful medicine.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It has!!! JOY JOY JOY!!! It will be in the mail to me. We all have guardian angels!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Somewhere, I suspect, a mountain of marbles has accumulated...I'm sure mine are there, too. I start with the oldest and work my way down to the one I want. Ha ha.


My MIL used to do that - even with Bob who is the youngest and the only boy - she'd say "BettyBrendaBertaBob" and he'd say - "Mother, you know I'm the only boy" and she'd say, "That's the only way I can remember everyone!" Loved that woman to death, but sometimes I wondered how she used to run a business - she was more than a little ditzy!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> My MIL used to do that - even with Bob who is the youngest and the only boy - she'd say "BettyBrendaBertaBob" and he'd say - "Mother, you know I'm the only boy" and she'd say, "That's the only way I can remember everyone!" Loved that woman to death, but sometimes I wondered how she used to run a business - she was more than a little ditzy!!


My mom did the same with all of us so I got called by my older brothers' and sisters' names before she got to me...being child number #10, I had to wait for a litany of names before she got to mine. I can't imagine if the names all had started with the same letter like Bob's..I have cousins whose names all begin with P.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> My mom did the same with all of us so I got called by my older brothers' and sisters' names before she got to me...being child number #10, I had to wait for a litany of names before she got to mine. I can't imagine if the names all had started with the same letter like Bob's..I have cousins whose names all begin with P.


My mother and my 3 sisters names all started with a j then there is me . One more reason why they used to say I was found on the doorstep 
I think my dad finally put his foot down as swedes don't pronounce the letterJ it is pronounced more like a yu sound and I apparently looked like his baby sister Sonja who died as a baby along with both his parents 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ceili, welcome back. Glad you like your new home.
Gwen, good on you learning to inject yourself. Hope the medicine works.
The steroids are working well for me. Maya and I walked 45 min. Then I did floor yoga. Ive gotten stiff and wanted to get back to yoga.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy, glad you are feeling better & able to get out & about.

Ceilli, I'm glad you are liking your new home, I would love to have an indoor pool nearby that I could use, the nearest is 60 miles. Lots of lakes nearby but we can only use them for a couple of months.
Sounds like your daughter bounced back from the knee replacement quickly. I think people who are younger recover faster.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My mother and my 3 sisters names all started with a j then there is me . One more reason why they used to say I was found on the doorstep
> I think my dad finally put his foot down as swedes don't pronounce the letterJ it is pronounced more like a yu sound and I apparently looked like his baby sister Sonja who died as a baby along with both his parents
> Sonja


You have quite an important name!! My mom, both grandmothers, and my two sisters' names all begin with "M" --- my name was going to be Marcellini according to my sisters. Don't know what changed their minds.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> You have quite an important name!! My mom, both grandmothers, and my two sisters' names all begin with "M" --- my name was going to be Marcellini according to my sisters. Don't know what changed their minds.


Are you glad they changed there minds . I have never heard that name. I don't even think I'm pronouncing it in my head right . Is it Italian in origin 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

At the time I was born (the olden days as my son used to say) it was common practice to call the first daughter after the maternal grandmother, so I was christened Catherine McKay as that was my DGM's maiden name. (Yes, the Gran with all the sayings!) As far as I know I am the fourth Catherine although I was the only one who got the full title as day to day the others were called Kate, Katie & Rena. I answer to Catherine (pronounced Cathereen) or Kate, but at school was known as Loppy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well after insurance it costs me $85 a month. Not what I would consider affordabe but do realize that it could be a whole lot more expensive especially if I didn't have insurance. The medicine is the one the doctor wrote to the insurance company about so it is the preferred on (Orencia).



darowil said:


> Is this one of the 'affordable' ones? Do hope it works. Surely this one will work as you have tried two or three already haven't you? Not easy injection yourslef to start with- but it will become second nature (assuming you keep on with it).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! This is soooooo true!


thewren said:


> is this funny or true? --- sam
> 
> While walking down the street one day, a high ranking politician is tragically hit by a truck and dies. His soul arrives in heaven and is met by St. Peter at the entrance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> At the time I was born (the olden days as my son used to say) it was common practice to call the first daughter after the maternal grandmother, so I was christened Catherine McKay as that was my DGM's maiden name. (Yes, the Gran with all the sayings!) As far as I know I am the fourth Catherine although I was the only one who got the full title as day to day the others were called Kate, Katie & Rena. I answer to Catherine (pronounced Cathereen) or Kate, but at school was known as Loppy!


Can we ask why you were called Loppy , which is better than loopy that the iPad wanted me to put 😄
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> At the time I was born (the olden days as my son used to say) it was common practice to call the first daughter after the maternal grandmother, so I was christened Catherine McKay as that was my DGM's maiden name. (Yes, the Gran with all the sayings!) As far as I know I am the fourth Catherine although I was the only one who got the full title as day to day the others were called Kate, Katie & Rena. I answer to Catherine (pronounced Cathereen) or Kate, but at school was known as Loppy!


is there a story behind"Loopy"?
My maternal grandmother & my Dads sister both died just months before I was born, some wanted me to be named after them. I'm so glad my Mom put her foot down, otherwise I would have been Lavina(who was called Viney)Doris, I'm mch happier as Bonnie Lynn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> is there a story behind"Loopy"?
> My maternal grandmother & my Dads sister both died just months before I was born, some wanted me to be named after them. I'm so glad my Mom put her foot down, otherwise I would have been Lavina(who was called Viney)Doris, I'm mch happier as Bonnie Lynn


No you are definitely a Bonnie not a Lavina Doris


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Ceili, welcome back. Glad you like your new home.
> Gwen, good on you learning to inject yourself. Hope the medicine works.
> The steroids are working well for me. Maya and I walked 45 min. Then I did floor yoga. Ive gotten stiff and wanted to get back to yoga.


That sounds great :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I were laughing on the way back to the hotel about one of the boys running through the house with the frozen pizza looking for mom, then right before we left, he had it cooked on a plate. lol


~~~And I saw him later heading to the kitchen with only a couple of pieces left on the plate! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> I have the best mommy in the world she took me to the store 20minutes away just so I could buy MY nail color oh ya she did this in a storm


~~~Yes, you do have a great Mommy! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Time to get some sleep. I will be up at 2:30 AM to get ready for work. I will work Saturday morning as well. I can use the extra money as we are spending so much to fix up the house. The house is coming along quite well so hopefully it will sell quicker.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: Great news about the house! We'll be putting out search vibes for a speedy buyer! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can we ask why you were called Loppy , which is better than loopy that the iPad wanted me to put 😄
> Sonja


My hair was very long and, as was the fashion at the time, was worn in a middle or side parting with most of it hanging over your face. :shock: My friends said that I looked like a spaniel when I was eating my lunch so I became Loppy Lugs, Loppy for short!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> My hair was very long and, as was the fashion at the time, was worn in a middle parting with most of it hanging over your face. :shock: My friends said that I looked like a spaniel when I was eating my lunch so I became Loppy Lugs, Loppy for short!


I think we all had some lovely hairstyles over the years . I was forever changing styles 
Haven't heard the word lugs in a long time😄
Sonja


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Good morning, All....finally had a fairly full night's sleep. Maybe things are getting back to "normal"? DH continues to improve each day; bleeding is almost stopped; he appears stronger and says he feels MUCH better! I LIKE that report! The weather today is just about perfect: Soft breeze, lake is slightly choppy, sun is shining, and I am going to try to knit some bobbles into my twiddle muff soon. I'll send a picture when I'm done. 

I did pick up a yarn that has tufts of fluff every inch or so....does anyone know how to knit with that so the fluffs are on the outside of the garment? I couldn't make it do that, so frogged it. It would be great in a twiddle muff, so I want to use it!

Company is coming soon, so off to the kitchen....as I said, things are getting back to "normal".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Good morning, All....finally had a fairly full night's sleep. Maybe things are getting back to "normal"? DH continues to improve each day; bleeding is almost stopped; he appears stronger and says he feels MUCH better! I LIKE that report! The weather today is just about perfect: Soft breeze, lake is slightly choppy, sun is shining, and I am going to try to knit some bobbles into my twiddle muff soon. I'll send a picture when I'm done.
> 
> I did pick up a yarn that has tufts of fluff every inch or so....does anyone know how to knit with that so the fluffs are on the outside of the garment? I couldn't make it do that, so frogged it. It would be great in a twiddle muff, so I want to use it!
> 
> Company is coming soon, so off to the kitchen....as I said, things are getting back to "normal".


Photo is a lake?! Looks big enough to be the sea!
Ah I see it is indeed a lake,
Glad DH feels so much better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> My hair was very long and, as was the fashion at the time, was worn in a middle or side parting with most of it hanging over your face. :shock: My friends said that I looked like a spaniel when I was eating my lunch so I became Loppy Lugs, Loppy for short!


We had the same hair-do :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad to hear your DH is on the mend. 
I used some of that yarn & when I was done I kind of tugged the bumps to where I wanted them but it can't be knit too tight to do that.
Your lake look lovely, is your cabin on one of the Great Lakes or a smaller one?



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Good morning, All....finally had a fairly full night's sleep. Maybe things are getting back to "normal"? DH continues to improve each day; bleeding is almost stopped; he appears stronger and says he feels MUCH better! I LIKE that report! The weather today is just about perfect: Soft breeze, lake is slightly choppy, sun is shining, and I am going to try to knit some bobbles into my twiddle muff soon. I'll send a picture when I'm done.
> 
> I did pick up a yarn that has tufts of fluff every inch or so....does anyone know how to knit with that so the fluffs are on the outside of the garment? I couldn't make it do that, so frogged it. It would be great in a twiddle muff, so I want to use it!
> 
> Company is coming soon, so off to the kitchen....as I said, things are getting back to "normal".


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Photo is a lake?! Looks big enough to be the sea!
> Ah I see it is indeed a lake,
> Glad DH feels so much better.


Hi, Julie, how are things going with your new boarder? You haven't seemed to be here as much lately, I hope that's because you are happily occupied elsewhere.

I think I'm ready for company. I wrapped the potatoes for baking this morning & picked corn & husked it. I just have to throw together my baked beans in the slow cooker. 
There is an Ethic supper in town tonight at the Parish center , one of their big fundraisers for the year in conjunction with the Blueberry Festival tomorrow. You can buy small amounts of many different foods, usually Chinese, Ukrainian sausage & perogies, cabbage rolls, sneakers, lasagna, French bread made by a 97 yr old, & of course assorted desserts. I mentioned to DH that we should go but I'm not sure he's willing to go :roll: ( do any of yu who use an IPad type to & often get YO for some reason???) :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Julie, how are things going with your new boarder? You haven't seemed to be here as much lately, I hope that's because you are happily occupied elsewhere.
> 
> I think I'm ready for company. I wrapped the potatoes for baking this morning & picked corn & husked it. I just have to throw together my baked beans in the slow cooker.
> There is an Ethic supper in town tonight at the Parish center , one of their big fundraisers for the year in conjunction with the Blueberry Festival tomorrow. You can buy small amounts of many different foods, usually Chinese, Ukrainian sausage & perogies, cabbage rolls, sneakers, lasagna, French bread made by a 97 yr old, & of course assorted desserts. I mentioned to DH that we should go but I'm not sure he's willing to go :roll: ( do any of yu who use an IPad type to & often get YO for some reason???) :roll:


 That sounds really interesting , I would go with you 
Hope you have real good time at your reunion Bonnie . You deserve to after all the hard work you have put into it . Is the weather looking like it's going to cooperate with you ? 
Haven't noticed anything with iPad , but I do like to argue with it when it changes words that I know I have spelt correctly to a complete different word 
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cmaliza so good to hear that your DH is feeling better &#128077;

Bonnie I hope toy have a good time at the reunion. I looooooooooove blueberry anything I would go to.

I don't think I even have any pictures from when I was 14. If I find one I will share it. I can't even believe I did that to my hair. Lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> My hair was very long and, as was the fashion at the time, was worn in a middle or side parting with most of it hanging over your face. :shock: My friends said that I looked like a spaniel when I was eating my lunch so I became Loppy Lugs, Loppy for short!


I missed the picture the first time Kate your hair looks way nicer than mine did at 14 . I had mine chopped short due to the fact that my sister who used to trim my long halfway down my back hair thought I said cut it short or that was her excuse 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Photo is a lake?! Looks big enough to be the sea!
> Ah I see it is indeed a lake,
> Glad DH feels so much better.


One of our Great Lakes; aptly named.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had the same hair-do :lol:


Me too


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ceili said:


> I know I can tell you guys anything and everything, I just feel more depressed when I pour it all out to people I love. One of my (many) quirks, I guess. Grateful for the hugs, though.


I am the same way...I was taught not to "bother" others, and I don't want to worry people so I keep a lot (okay, most) of it inside. I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> My MIL used to do that - even with Bob who is the youngest and the only boy - she'd say "BettyBrendaBertaBob" and he'd say - "Mother, you know I'm the only boy" and she'd say, "That's the only way I can remember everyone!" Loved that woman to death, but sometimes I wondered how she used to run a business - she was more than a little ditzy!!


I only had one boy, too, but I still did it. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> At the time I was born (the olden days as my son used to say) it was common practice to call the first daughter after the maternal grandmother, so I was christened Catherine McKay as that was my DGM's maiden name. (Yes, the Gran with all the sayings!) As far as I know I am the fourth Catherine although I was the only one who got the full title as day to day the others were called Kate, Katie & Rena. I answer to Catherine (pronounced Cathereen) or Kate, but at school was known as Loppy!


My father named me--no idea where he got it--but my eldest DD has my grandmother's middle name; DD#2 is named after my best friend at the time she was born; son is named after his great-grandfather and has his father's middle name; youngest was given her first name by her two big sisters and my sister's middle name. I found out later that the first name we gave our oldest was also the name my brother would have had if he had been a girl--and then my son named his first little girl the name HE would have had if he had been a girl. Funny how that goes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hopefully she will be moving on soon, and things will be back to normal- I've not been able to use the computer as my workstation, doing my knitting at the same time, because madam is applying for work and it is all computerised- also she spends a hell of a lot of time talking in Hindi to family in Fiji- has been chewing through my data allowance, but so far I have let it ride.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Julie, how are things going with your new boarder? You haven't seemed to be here as much lately, I hope that's because you are happily occupied elsewhere.
> 
> I think I'm ready for company. I wrapped the potatoes for baking this morning & picked corn & husked it. I just have to throw together my baked beans in the slow cooker.
> There is an Ethic supper in town tonight at the Parish center , one of their big fundraisers for the year in conjunction with the Blueberry Festival tomorrow. You can buy small amounts of many different foods, usually Chinese, Ukrainian sausage & perogies, cabbage rolls, sneakers, lasagna, French bread made by a 97 yr old, & of course assorted desserts. I mentioned to DH that we should go but I'm not sure he's willing to go :roll: ( do any of yu who use an IPad type to & often get YO for some reason???) :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> One of our Great Lakes; aptly named.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't know what i was doing but i sure wasn't watching the time. meet me here while i edit my opening. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-356326-1.html#7811867


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i would like to live there. --- sam



Ceili said:


> Well, Sam, DD1 is a healthcare provider, so she knows things about recovery, and being my daughter, knows all about knee surgery. Hers was different from all of my surgeries, but she is familiar with the process of recovery.
> I know I can tell you guys anything and everything, I just feel more depressed when I pour it all out to people I love. One of my (many) quirks, I guess. Grateful for the hugs, though.
> 
> Love my new place. It's smaller, but it works for me. There are two pools one outdoor and one indoor, workout room, internet lounge, discounts at local merchants, all kinds of perks. And, with that, I'm off to bed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does this mean you are going to substitute teach? braver than i ever was - guess i remembered how we were when we had a substitute teacher. --- sam



nicho said:


> Have loved all the photos of the KAP. Looks like you all had a marvellous time. Many thanks to all who have posted photos and taken the time to give us the names as well. Helps us not there to feel part of it. Wonderful that Matthew is feeling comfortable amongst the group. Love his cards and love his concentration on tackling a new skill. Is that a type of braiding he is doing?
> 
> Caren, wonderful news for you. Congrats to you and James and best wishes for a happy forever after. You look so happy! You are going to be so busy getting ready for your big move, but I hope you will have time to fit in a lunch when I am in your area. Not long now!
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> My hair was very long and, as was the fashion at the time, was worn in a middle or side parting with most of it hanging over your face. :shock: My friends said that I looked like a spaniel when I was eating my lunch so I became Loppy Lugs, Loppy for short!


Lovely!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Photo is a lake?! Looks big enough to be the sea!
> Ah I see it is indeed a lake,
> Glad DH feels so much better.


Great photo. I am so glad DH is better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bailee still wears her hair that way. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We had the same hair-do :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Good morning, All....finally had a fairly full night's sleep. Maybe things are getting back to "normal"? DH continues to improve each day; bleeding is almost stopped; he appears stronger and says he feels MUCH better! I LIKE that report! The weather today is just about perfect: Soft breeze, lake is slightly choppy, sun is shining, and I am going to try to knit some bobbles into my twiddle muff soon. I'll send a picture when I'm done.
> 
> I did pick up a yarn that has tufts of fluff every inch or so....does anyone know how to knit with that so the fluffs are on the outside of the garment? I couldn't make it do that, so frogged it. It would be great in a twiddle muff, so I want to use it!
> 
> Company is coming soon, so off to the kitchen....as I said, things are getting back to "normal".


What a lovely view. I wish I was sitting there right now. We could be knitting and enjoying the beautiful weather.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> is there a story behind"Loopy"?
> My maternal grandmother & my Dads sister both died just months before I was born, some wanted me to be named after them. I'm so glad my Mom put her foot down, otherwise I would have been Lavina(who was called Viney)Doris, I'm mch happier as Bonnie Lynn


Saw a list of the top ten extinct names making a comeback and the top one was Bonnie! 
Not sure how that was worked out. While not common I wouldn't have put it that uncommon, and certainly not clearly Ol fashioned as many of the others. Can't remember the others just Bonnie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> is there a story behind"Loopy"?
> My maternal grandmother & my Dads sister both died just months before I was born, some wanted me to be named after them. I'm so glad my Mom put her foot down, otherwise I would have been Lavina(who was called Viney)Doris, I'm mch happier as Bonnie Lynn


Saw a list of the top ten extinct names making a comeback and the top one was Bonnie! 
Not sure how that was worked out. While not common I wouldn't have put it that uncommon, and certainly not clearly Ol fashioned as many of the others. Can't remember the others just Bonnie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Julie, how are things going with your new boarder? You haven't seemed to be here as much lately, I hope that's because you are happily occupied elsewhere.
> 
> I think I'm ready for company. I wrapped the potatoes for baking this morning & picked corn & husked it. I just have to throw together my baked beans in the slow cooker.
> There is an Ethic supper in town tonight at the Parish center , one of their big fundraisers for the year in conjunction with the Blueberry Festival tomorrow. You can buy small amounts of many different foods, usually Chinese, Ukrainian sausage & perogies, cabbage rolls, sneakers, lasagna, French bread made by a 97 yr old, & of course assorted desserts. I mentioned to DH that we should go but I'm not sure he's willing to go :roll: ( do any of yu who use an IPad type to & often get YO for some reason???) :roll:


Hope your weekend goes well. You sound well organised which should help you enjoy the time. Don't get so caught in getting things done you don't enjoy youself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully she will be moving on soon, and things will be back to normal- I've not been able to use the computer as my workstation, doing my knitting at the same time, because madam is applying for work and it is all computerised- also she spends a hell of a lot of time talking in Hindi to family in Fiji- has been chewing through my data allowance, but so far I have let it ride.


Having others around always has some issues. Are you enjoying having someone in the house or find you are used to having the place to yourself now and prefer it that way?
When my niece was with us I needed to up our data. But a big jump didn't cost much so we have left it and should never need to worry about going over. Just for interest I should look and see if our usage has dropped much since she left.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Having others around always has some issues. Are you enjoying having someone in the house or find you are used to having the place to yourself now and prefer it that way?
> When my niece was with us I needed to up our data. But a big jump didn't cost much so we have left it and should never need to worry about going over. Just for interest I should look and see if our usage has dropped much since she left.


Really prefer it on my own- was not impressed when the boyfriend pinched poor Ringo's ear. Company might be over-rated- depends on how much you have in common- which is not a lot.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Really prefer it on my own- was not impressed when the boyfriend pinched poor Ringo's ear. Company might be over-rated- depends on how much you have in common- which is not a lot.


I think you are showing great restraint Julie 
I would not be letting girl use phone and I would have asked boyfriend how he would like it if I pinched his ear 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think you are showing great restraint Julie
> I would not be letting girl use phone and I would have asked boyfriend how he would like it if I pinched his ear
> Sonja


I think so too. I will be very glad to have things back to normal.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Really prefer it on my own- was not impressed when the boyfriend pinched poor Ringo's ear. Company might be over-rated- depends on how much you have in common- which is not a lot.


Oh boy Julie I feel for you. I would have totally lost it when he pinched Ringo's ear. Poor boy!
So is the boyfriend staying there too?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well after insurance it costs me $85 a month. Not what I would consider affordabe but do realize that it could be a whole lot more expensive especially if I didn't have insurance. The medicine is the one the doctor wrote to the insurance company about so it is the preferred on (Orencia).


That sure is expensive. I hope it works for you Gwen and without any horrid side effects.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> My hair was very long and, as was the fashion at the time, was worn in a middle or side parting with most of it hanging over your face. :shock: My friends said that I looked like a spaniel when I was eating my lunch so I became Loppy Lugs, Loppy for short!


 :thumbup: Great photo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Oh boy Julie I feel for you. I would have totally lost it when he pinched Ringo's ear. Poor boy!
> So is the boyfriend staying there too?


He comes and goes- they have just told me they are moving Monday evening. So that is good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think so too. I will be very glad to have things back to normal.


Sound slike it will be good fo her to go. You do get settled into your own ways- and expectations can be so different. But if it is only for a short while it is not so bad. Not mauch longer to go before Monday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> He comes and goes- they have just told me they are moving Monday evening. So that is good.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sound slike it will be good fo her to go. You do get settled into your own ways- and expectations can be so different. But if it is only for a short while it is not so bad. Not mauch longer to go before Monday.


I will stay home tomorrow to be on the safe side-was feeling uneasy, and I think it is wise to be cautious.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will stay home tomorrow to be on the safe side-was feeling uneasy, and I think it is wise to be cautious.


Can you get someone from the church to be with you as much as possible as you are feeling uneasy? You shouldn't feel that way in your own home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Trying to slip in unobtrusively. Missed the last 2 KAPs, but really hope to make the next one! Alot of faces and names that I'm not familiar with, but hope to become so.
> I haven't posted for about a year. Still love you all.
> CONGRATULATIONS, CAREN!!!!


Welcome back!!! We missed you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~some more pictures. I have finally downloaded all I took....but it's not on my computer. It's on DH's...his is the only one that is working right now. pfui. I love 'em when they work and love 'em NOT when they don't!


You got some really great pictures.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Good morning, All....finally had a fairly full night's sleep. Maybe things are getting back to "normal"? DH continues to improve each day; bleeding is almost stopped; he appears stronger and says he feels MUCH better! I LIKE that report! The weather today is just about perfect: Soft breeze, lake is slightly choppy, sun is shining, and I am going to try to knit some bobbles into my twiddle muff soon. I'll send a picture when I'm done.
> 
> I did pick up a yarn that has tufts of fluff every inch or so....does anyone know how to knit with that so the fluffs are on the outside of the garment? I couldn't make it do that, so frogged it. It would be great in a twiddle muff, so I want to use it!
> 
> Company is coming soon, so off to the kitchen....as I said, things are getting back to "normal".


Glad that your DH is improving. Sorry, can't help you with the tufts of fluff.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Yes, we are moving closer to where we do business, medical, church,, etc and closer to our children. We are pleased.


I'm so glad, I know it's been a pain to try to go to do all your business and doctors appts, from where you are currently living.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully she will be moving on soon, and things will be back to normal- I've not been able to use the computer as my workstation, doing my knitting at the same time, because madam is applying for work and it is all computerised- also she spends a hell of a lot of time talking in Hindi to family in Fiji- has been chewing through my data allowance, but so far I have let it ride.


Is data allowance time on your computer? If so, she is really taking advantage. Hope for your sake she does move soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I was so amazed at how well he did. He doesn't even do that well at church and we attend every week. He does well with some people though. I prepared Matthew for months before he attended last year and I explained him to others on the KTP so that everyone was well prepared. It is usually best that I explain things thoroughly to Matthew so that he can be prepared, especially if hugs are involved. He usually stays in his room for most of the day so it was a treat for me to take him on a mini vacation.


 And your explaining really works for him, he did wonderfully. Can't wait until next year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> I have the best mommy in the world she took me to the store 20minutes away just so I could buy MY nail color oh ya she did this in a storm


Oooh, love the color! Great mom!! But we knew that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will stay home tomorrow to be on the safe side-was feeling uneasy, and I think it is wise to be cautious.


Good idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yarn crawls are a lot of fun...wish I could be there too. But, I will be continuing with my dental work - I'll have some deep root cleaning (planing) that week and now I've just received jury notice for 9/15 --back to school time is starting out with a blast.


Double yuck!!! But waiting for jury duty is good reading or knitting time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:
 

> We were in the 80's today the it started to cool slightly. Now it is in the low 70's. It rained hard enough that we didn't go over 45 mph in a 55. The wipers were working full pretty much the entire time. Of course when we started out it was not raining, about half way to the store it started. 😱😱😳☔☔☔🌀🌀


It always works out that way, things look great when we head to Cheyenne, but partway there or back it starts to pour, or snow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It has!!! JOY JOY JOY!!! It will be in the mail to me. We all have guardian angels!


YAY!!!! And yes we do!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Thanks, everybody, for the welcome backs. I moved in December, and have been getting acclimatized to the new (much smaller) place. I've been in a bit of a depression, but with a medication change, will be coming out of it soon. Don't like to bother people with it.
> 
> The kids are great. DD#1, you may remember, broke her kneecap into three pieces a couple years ago. Fixed surgically, it never stopped healing, so it never sat right. I think she had 3 more procedures to shave it down and get it properly seated, but that never worked for longer than a month or two. Finally, last month, she had a knee replacement. Replacement on Friday, home on Sunday, walking without assistance, bending knee to 90 degree angle, and able to get up and down off the floor unassisted by Monday. By Friday, she was able to do squats (although why she would want to, I don't know). DD#2 still working for the hotel as Regional Operations Manager; she opens each new hotel for the company, and oversees them until they're sold. She's on the road most of the time, very happy, but needs a boyfriend. GS#1 just got his driver's license today. GS#2 and GD continue to be best friends. They're 8 and 10 respectively, and call each other "Sally" - I don't know why, but it cracks me up.
> 
> ...


Hope the move was a good one. 
Glad that your daughters are both doing so well, #1 with the knee replacement, it's amazing how fast it heals, I've a couple friends here that have had them in the last couple years and I'm just flabberghasted at how fast they are able to just get going, I think stairs were the only thing that slowed them down at all, and not for long. 
It's wonderful that DD#2 has a job she loves, the traveling would be fun too. 
Too funny, the kids calling each other Sally.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> My MIL used to do that - even with Bob who is the youngest and the only boy - she'd say "BettyBrendaBertaBob" and he'd say - "Mother, you know I'm the only boy" and she'd say, "That's the only way I can remember everyone!" Loved that woman to death, but sometimes I wondered how she used to run a business - she was more than a little ditzy!!


LOLOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No you are definitely a Bonnie not a Lavina Doris


I have to agree with that! 
My mother wanted to name me Susan I think, until my dad came home all excited about the fact that he'd come up with my name, "Kaye", she said that was her middle name, he said "exactly". lol Then my grandfather got into the mix and add the Jo as a middle name, good Lord, as my mother said, had she known they'd be calling me Kaye-Jo as one word from my birth, she'd have just hyphenated it and added a middle name to that, then I'd have been Kaye-Jo Aletha, Aletha was my moms moms name.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~And I saw him later heading to the kitchen with only a couple of pieces left on the plate! :lol:


LOLOL!!!!! Boys!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My hair was very long and, as was the fashion at the time, was worn in a middle or side parting with most of it hanging over your face. :shock: My friends said that I looked like a spaniel when I was eating my lunch so I became Loppy Lugs, Loppy for short!


And very beautiful!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Really prefer it on my own- was not impressed when the boyfriend pinched poor Ringo's ear. Company might be over-rated- depends on how much you have in common- which is not a lot.


He's lucky you didn't pitch him out the door. Poor Ringo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He comes and goes- they have just told me they are moving Monday evening. So that is good.


Oh good, hopefully they will move on without incident and all will be well in your world again. It's hard to cohabitate, unless you have just the right person.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Can you get someone from the church to be with you as much as possible as you are feeling uneasy? You shouldn't feel that way in your own home.


I will ask in the morning! My friend was at work until a few minutes ago- she has to work past mid-night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is data allowance time on your computer? If so, she is really taking advantage. Hope for your sake she does move soon.


I think they have been taking me as an 'easy touch' - I've just kicked him out for the night. Only one more night to survive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good idea.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He's lucky you didn't pitch him out the door. Poor Ringo.


I am too slow to react, but I am not prepared to leave him to their mercies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh good, hopefully they will move on without incident and all will be well in your world again. It's hard to cohabitate, unless you have just the right person.


And I was talked into beyond my better judgement.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh goodness Julie. Good to hear that she will be out of there soon. Poor Ringo. I wouldn't have asked the boyfriend how he would have liked it. I would have grabbed his ear and pinched it all the way to the door. :evil:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We did have 3 giant chocolate chip cookies (cookie pies) for Marianne's birthday. We sang...mostly on key :lol: I know someone took a picture of them....I didn't. I did get a picture of Gwen taking a bite of her piece....


Looks good to me too!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Photo is a lake?! Looks big enough to be the sea!
> Ah I see it is indeed a lake,
> Glad DH feels so much better.


~~~Lake Erie is one of the 5 great lakes in the US. Formed during the ice age by retreating glaciers. Lake Erie is the shallowest of the 5...avg depth about 62 feet; 241 miles wide; ~57 miles across. Because of its shallowness, the lake can go from dead calm to 6 ft waves in 10 minutes. When we say "storm" everyone springs into action!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad to hear your DH is on the mend.
> I used some of that yarn & when I was done I kind of tugged the bumps to where I wanted them but it can't be knit too tight to do that.
> Your lake look lovely, is your cabin on one of the Great Lakes or a smaller one?


~~~Thanks for the advice with funny yarn. We are on Lake Erie. Shallowest of the Great Lakes


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Julie, how are things going with your new boarder? You haven't seemed to be here as much lately, I hope that's because you are happily occupied elsewhere.
> 
> I think I'm ready for company. I wrapped the potatoes for baking this morning & picked corn & husked it. I just have to throw together my baked beans in the slow cooker.
> There is an Ethic supper in town tonight at the Parish center , one of their big fundraisers for the year in conjunction with the Blueberry Festival tomorrow. You can buy small amounts of many different foods, usually Chinese, Ukrainian sausage & perogies, cabbage rolls, sneakers, lasagna, French bread made by a 97 yr old, & of course assorted desserts. I mentioned to DH that we should go but I'm not sure he's willing to go :roll: ( do any of yu who use an IPad type to & often get YO for some reason???) :roll:


~~~I'll go! But...not sure I want to eat sneakers? Sneakers to me are shoes....often grubby, but very comfortable! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think you are showing great restraint Julie
> I would not be letting girl use phone and I would have asked boyfriend how he would like it if I pinched his ear
> Sonja


~~~DITTO!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think they have been taking me as an 'easy touch' - I've just kicked him out for the night. Only one more night to survive.


~~~Hang in there! You can see the light at the end of the tunnel! YEA!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oh goodness Julie. Good to hear that she will be out of there soon. Poor Ringo. I wouldn't have asked the boyfriend how he would have liked it. I would have grabbed his ear and pinched it all the way to the door. :evil:


I should have spoken out- but the moment was lost.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Lake Erie is one of the 5 great lakes in the US. Formed during the ice age by retreating glaciers. Lake Erie is the shallowest of the 5...avg depth about 62 feet; 241 miles wide; ~57 miles across. Because of its shallowness, the lake can go from dead calm to 6 ft waves in 10 minutes. When we say "storm" everyone springs into action!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hang in there! You can see the light at the end of the tunnel! YEA!!


Had to evict him again after one- not thrilled.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hope the move was a good one.
> Glad that your daughters are both doing so well, #1 with the knee replacement, it's amazing how fast it heals, I've a couple friends here that have had them in the last couple years and I'm just flabberghasted at how fast they are able to just get going, I think stairs were the only thing that slowed them down at all, and not for long.
> It's wonderful that DD#2 has a job she loves, the traveling would be fun too.
> Too funny, the kids calling each other Sally.


I think one reason she is healing so quickly, is that she was in so much pain before the surgery, that it came as a tremendous relief. She couldn't do any of those things for about 18 months before the replacement.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Someone was asking if we took pictures of the treasures that people brought or sent for the give away table. Her are the pictures that I took. KayeJo was kind enough to provide each of us with a nice folder to keep our paper directions nice and neat. I didn't get a picture of them, but they are so appreciated.


Thank you for posting these, Mary. I have mine downloaded, but this is the first I have had internet. It is almost 10pm on 8-26-15. We will be getting up early for a 5 hour drive across Pennsylvania. We spent 2 days with friends, and are going to try to tour the Martin guitar factory tomorrow, and if there is enough time, the Crayola crayon factory. I will be home by Sunday evening. I am enjoying the KAP photos and just skimming, but trying not to comment.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Here is some of my latest slippers


I know a couple of people that would love those! Can you tell me where I can find the pattern? You probably have had this question already, and posted the answer, but I haven't gotten that far. If I don't post the question, I will forget to go look for it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very sad. Condolences and hugs


pacer wrote:
I thought I was going to bed a while ago. I got on facebook to take care of some business with the house and saw a message from my MIL to call her as soon as I saw the message. My DH's cousin who is in his early 30's died this afternoon of cardiac arrest or so she thinks. Now I am wide awake. I don't know how much sleep I will get tonight. We weren't close to him, but it is still very sad.

I am so sorry Mary. Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Big storm came through here today and knocked out internet for awhile and then piwer altogether. Has everyone made it home okay? Has anyone heard from Tami?
> 
> Thinking of and saying prayers for answers for CMaliza's DH today.


Doing fine, thanks! In Pennsylvania right now. Should be in bed.


----------



## DaphneC73 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

